# Cannon Lover's Thread



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2014)

I thought I would start one since there are so many of us.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2014)

Maybe we'll hear from steamboat1...


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2014)

Can we change the title to ass kisser's instead lover's?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 7, 2014)

Can threecy come over and play?


----------



## jimk (Nov 7, 2014)

I accept this as a challenge to post photos.

I have a long distance love affair with Cannon. I've only been there for a day or two during the following three seasons: '76, '95 and '10.

Tramline, big props to anyone who has actually skied this.  Not I.

Mt. Lafayette mucho bonita.

Mittersill is mucho gnarly.

NE Ski Museum is very cool and very educational for a visitor from outside the north country.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 7, 2014)

I'll pop a little love Cannon's way as well.  Man if I could only get up there with conditions like I had in March two years ago for High Schools.  Boy at PSU will probably get Super Pass and spend most of his time there so this time I'll have someone to escort me down some of the really good stuff. (Maybe Cannonball's offer to show me around still stands too?).  Look forward to getting there this year.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Maybe we'll hear from steamboat1...


Always liked Cannon. Some of the best views in New England & the skiing ain't bad either when they have snow. Also like that little picnic table they have off the side of one of the trails.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 7, 2014)

Some long distance Cannon love...

Burke_Cannon by Tim_NEK, on Flickr

Winter Scene by Tim_NEK, on Flickr



White Mtns from Vermont by Tim_NEK, on Flickr


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 7, 2014)

Only been once, last season, but it was a fantastic day of riding despite being very scraped off and icy up top.  I can't wait to get back there this year, hopefully on a powder day.  I still have to explore Mittersill as well as more of the main area. Might have to make it a weekend to ensure I have enough time.


----------



## dlague (Nov 7, 2014)

Well we skied there about three years ago after a Spring refreeze and there were many glass ice areas and death cookies everywhere.  It was their last day open and my wife had enough after about 4 runs.  I skied a few more runs before I bagged it too.  Needless to say - it was a bad experience.  Well, we returned last year with the Fox 44 card and had an awesome time, the following weekend the price was reduced and we skied there again with Cannonball for the morning.  Well after those two days we were sold on returning.  After someone here, clued me in on the NH veterans season pass deal, we looked into it further and for the first time ever, my wife, son and I will be season pass holders at Cannon - we are excited.  Hope to make some runs with several of you this season at Cannon!  I am now a Cannon Ass Kisser!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 7, 2014)

Hiking over to Mitt about 3 years ago.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2014)

Hard to hate that pic!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 7, 2014)

Cannon is cool. Some of the regulars think they are better than they really are.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2014)

Puck it said:


>



Historically was there ever a marked run that stretched from the Banshee area up to Bypass?   It almost looks like there was at one point, but I'm assuming it's just rock slides, etc.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Historically was there ever a marked run that stretched from the Banshee area up to Bypass?   It almost looks like there was at one point, but I'm assuming it's just rock slides, etc.




Nope, there was a plan to though.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Cannon is cool. Some of the regulars think they are better than they really are.



What at are you talking about Willis?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Historically was there ever a marked run that stretched from the Banshee area up to Bypass?   It almost looks like there was at one point, but I'm assuming it's just rock slides, etc.



No trail, just rock slides and woodchucks :wink:.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 7, 2014)

I've seen a video of a few people hucking some decent size stuff in that area.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm guessing people are happy now that a trail or two never went in there.


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 7, 2014)

We need to do a poll on which mountain has the most annoying fanboys on AZ.  Contenders are:

Cannon
Killington
Jay Peak
Magic
Sundown

I would have added Plattekill, but no one could be annoyed by Scotty!


----------



## Tin (Nov 7, 2014)

Comparing this to Sundown and K lovers is just ridiculous.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> We need to do a poll on which mountain has the most annoying fanboys on AZ. Contenders are:
> 
> Cannon
> Killington
> ...


Annoying.  Sundown by a long shot


----------



## dlague (Nov 7, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> We need to do a poll on which mountain has the most annoying fanboys on AZ.  Contenders are:
> 
> Cannon
> Killington
> ...



Hijacked - and someone took the bait



Tin said:


> Comparing this to Sundown and K lovers is just ridiculous.



hook, line



Puck it said:


> Annoying.  Sundown by a long shot



and sinker


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 7, 2014)

Sundown and it's not even close. They always have their panties in a wad. Magic folks are loyal to the core but at least they are friendly people who are always willing to show you why they think their mountain is special. Killington folks can get pretty annoying but I think it's mostly just 2 people that get under folks skin. Cannon followers tend to be more self depricating IMO.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 7, 2014)

dlague said:


> Hijacked - and someone took the bait



Sometimes the bait is just too tempting!


----------



## dlague (Nov 7, 2014)

Back on track

It is cool that Cannon has two distinct views whether you are going North where you see the front 5 or going south where you can see the entire ski area.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Sundown and it's not even close. They always have their panties in a wad. Magic folks are loyal to the core but at least they are friendly people who are always willing to show you why they think their mountain is special. Killington folks can get pretty annoying but I think it's mostly just 2 people that get under folks skin. Cannon followers tend to be more *self deprecating *IMO.


  Fixed it for you but I don't want to toot my on horn though.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm guessing people are happy now that a trail or two never went in there.


  Now that Mitty is not a sidecountry, we will just be skiing more of the skier's right sidecountry.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2014)

My take.  

Cannon skiers are passionate, but honest about their mountains shortcomings.  Self deprecating is indeed a good descriptor. 

Sundown skiers are happy with what they got for being in CT and IMO rightfully defend their little mole hill.  They are all heavily invested and it's the core skier there whose feedback and promotion of the mountain that has lead to their mogul offerings and bump competition.  Honestly, as someone who loves moguls, if smaller places I've had passes in the past (Crotched, Ragged, Gunstock) put forth 20% of the effort that Sundown does in offering decent bumps, I'd have been defensive of those areas as well....and likely still have a season pass at one of them. 

Killington skiers have big truck syndrome and troll the internets talking about their big truck


----------



## witch hobble (Nov 7, 2014)

I love skiing. I love my family.  I like Cannon.....that's why we ski there.  Challenge, diversity, price, access, views, lack of pretension.  

That and the state sponsored Socialism, the gulag, and the redistribution of wealth!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm probably the longest Cannon skiing regular here having 40+ season passes.Believe me when I tell you that most of my hundreds of regular Cannon friends have no problem crapping on the mountain.Myself included.We bitch about their shortcommings all the time and then tell you we would never want to be anywhere else fulltime.I'll be there this weekend to get into fireplace burning and drinking shape.And I'm sure those usual excited goosebumps will appear as I pass the Old Man for the umteenth time.Hope to see whales like this soon.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2014)

Cannon Whales.  Sometimes they apporach the vertical of Sundown and can be steeper than Satan's Stairway on the backside.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm sure they measured their base depths from the top of that.


----------



## jimk (Nov 7, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Cannon followers tend to be more self deprecating IMO.


Agree.  Cannon followers only get their panties in a wad when they're self defecating. 

Sorry for that sick mental image.  No photos to follow.  :grin:


----------



## Farleyman (Nov 7, 2014)

pow day on mitt last year... I was sooo "sick" that day... And yea he's standing 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skifree (Nov 7, 2014)

^rule#47 keep skis on when pissing


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 7, 2014)

Last year was my first time to Cannon, at the end of January.....I ended up getting in 20 days there for the rest of the season. Really enjoyed the terrain and met some really awesome people to ski with.....made my decision to by a  Cannon only pass this year instead of the Superpass ! So yes lots of love for Cannon here......looking forward to it opening !


John


----------



## BLESS (Nov 7, 2014)

Tin said:


> Comparing this to Sundown and K lovers is just ridiculous.





+1 million.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 7, 2014)

Had my best ski day ever at Cannon. A long story but opening day, 5 feet of untracked pow on the first tram up.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 7, 2014)

"It's just interesting what makes some places stand out. "

The Tram!.......It's awesome
Used to ride it years ago hoping they would open the Tramline for sking, Have'nt been back to do it yet.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 7, 2014)

Digging the sweet Cannon pics.

Born and raised on Cannon, from asa's acre to the tram and still take every opportunity to get there on the chance im back east and their still open. Got it last spring with cannonball and EDD, was fantastic as ever. My father still holds a pass there, he's been there since the 60's although the older he gets the more he explores.

Yeah, the place can be a shitshow with weather but it builds character and when its good its amazing!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 7, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Fixed it for you but I don't want to toot my on horn though.



You probably shouldn't, considering your own spelling blunder.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 7, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> "It's just interesting what makes some places stand out. "
> 
> The Tram!.......It's awesome
> Used to ride it years ago hoping they would open the Tramline for sking, Have'nt been back to do it yet.



Yup, that's a factor that can't be denied.  And it's a tram with a view....


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 7, 2014)

Another Cannon Tram pic.  Think I was in the woods with MadMadWorld when I took this....


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh heck, while I'm at it with the pics.  Puckit in the trees somewhere in the greater Cannon metro area.....


----------



## Puck it (Nov 8, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> You probably shouldn't considering your own spelling blunder.


Huh!

where


----------



## KevinF (Nov 8, 2014)

tree_skier said:


> Had my best ski day ever at Cannon. A long story but opening day, 5 feet of untracked pow on the first tram up.



When did that happen?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Huh!
> 
> where


Fixed it for you but I don't want to toot my on (should be own) horn though.


----------



## Edd (Nov 8, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Got it last spring with cannonball and EDD, was fantastic as ever...



Fun day...

Funny thing, my GF just will not warm up to Sunday River. I've had uncannily bad luck with her there with conditions (icy or slushy, which she hates) and crowds when there should be no crowds. The place scares her. 

I take her to Cannon for the first time 2 seasons ago and we get a surprise 4 inches of fresh and she has a friggin blast. Looooves Cannon, she says. SR scares her and she's fine with Cannon. Go figure.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2014)

Edd said:


> Fun day...
> 
> Funny thing, my GF just will not warm up to Sunday River. I've had uncannily bad luck with her there with conditions (icy or slushy, which she hates) and crowds when there should be no crowds. The place scares her.
> 
> I take her to Cannon for the first time 2 seasons ago and we get a surprise 4 inches of fresh and she has a friggin blast. Looooves Cannon, she says. SR scares her and she's fine with Cannon. Go figure.



My wife and I used to ski SR a lot back in the early to mid 90's it was great. Then something happened there in the late 90's early 00's. (Down fall of ASC most likely). Their snowmaking and trail up keep went to hell. She hates it now. We have always both loved Cannon. We are going to ski SR the Sat of T-day but our expectations are low. Our 3 kids have never skied there so thought we would bring them.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 8, 2014)

Puck it said:


>



Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KevinF (Nov 8, 2014)

Edd said:


> Fun day...
> 
> Funny thing, my GF just will not warm up to Sunday River. I've had uncannily bad luck with her there with conditions (icy or slushy, which she hates) and crowds when there should be no crowds. The place scares her.
> 
> I take her to Cannon for the first time 2 seasons ago and we get a surprise 4 inches of fresh and she has a friggin blast. Looooves Cannon, she says. SR scares her and she's fine with Cannon. Go figure.



Your girlfriend is a keeper.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 8, 2014)

I Believe it was the winter of 81-82 or it could had been the previous year.  Was at UNH early season storm dumped about 1.5 feet on campus on Monday or Tuesday (melted in a day) so we decided to blow off Friday classes and go skiing.  So o Thursday  I call late afternoon to make sure they are open, old new hampshirite answers and says yup got 3feet in the storm and around 2-3 feet I flurries the rest of the week.  Driving up no snow anywhere, go around the corner of profile lake and boom 8' snow banks.  First car in the tram lot, on first tram only had one trail groomed on the lower peabody side and maybe 75 skiers.  Had untracked bottomless all day.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 8, 2014)

Just came from a great Simmer 'n Brew event at the mountain.  Really good night of music, beer, and food.  BUT they had their 2014/15 trail maps out.  Some unfortunate stuff added to the map.  Some previous stashes are now marked.  And some stupid trail-count BS has been included.  Apparently they're a little embarrassed about this since they haven't updated their online maps.  Oh well, so it goes, not surprising but a little disappointing.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 8, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> And some stupid trail-count BS has been included.



Do tell...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Nov 8, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Just came from a great Simmer 'n Brew event at the mountain.  Really good night of music, beer, and food.  BUT they had their 2014/15 trail maps out.  Some unfortunate stuff added to the map.  Some previous stashes are now marked.  And some stupid trail-count BS has been included.  Apparently they're a little embarrassed about this since they haven't updated their online maps.  Oh well, so it goes, not surprising but a little disappointing.




Damn, where can they really go as far as boosting trail counts? Seems like they've already tacked names on every little piece of real estate on the hill!!!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Damn, where can they really go as far as boosting trail counts? Seems like they've already tacked names on every little piece of real estate on the hill!!!



The added Goat Path back to the map and the blue section of Lower Cannon is now Rock Garden.  A small glade off Snowmaker's called Lil Bertha. And three glades of Mid and Lower Hard. I will post the map.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 9, 2014)

Cannon sucks. The regulars don't even ski full days there.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2014)

Trails added
Goat Path - old trail back on map just below HSQ unload
Rock Garden - rename blue section of Lower Cannon

Glades added
Whiskey Towne - pretty obvious glade off the cat track to Banshee
Lil' Bertha - off Snowmaker's
The Creek - not obvious but off the first turn of Lower Hard
Amazon - off the run out back to Cannonball on Upper Hard
Wicked Haahhd - off the last turn of Upper Hard.  This is one of the ones that you can see off the Saddle Ridge


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 9, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Just came from a great Simmer 'n Brew event at the mountain.  Really good night of music, beer, and food.  BUT they had their 2014/15 trail maps out.  Some unfortunate stuff added to the map.  Some previous stashes are now marked.  And some stupid trail-count BS has been included.  Apparently they're a little embarrassed about this since they haven't updated their online maps.  Oh well, so it goes, not surprising but a little disappointing.



What was unfortunate? They all look rather obvious to the eye.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> What was unfortunate? They all look rather obvious to the eye.


The entrances are not easy to find.  Very hidden, but not now.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Nov 9, 2014)

Can't say I'm particularly disappointed about the loss of stashes I was never aware of.  I always suspected there were lines skier's left of Middle Hard and between Middle & Lower but I only ever found bushwacking the few times I tried to explore in there.  Looking forward to actually skiing these "new" glades now.  :lol:


----------



## bootladder (Nov 9, 2014)

*Secret stashes at Cannon/Mitty*



Domeskier said:


> We need to do a poll on which mountain has the most annoying fanboys on AZ.  Contenders are:
> 
> Cannon
> Killington
> ...



Hmmm, maybe this is a poll that should be taken. Keeping sweet tree/glade runs a secret? That sounds like a bit of Cannon snobbery to me.

I don't know about the annoying fanboy dig, not being a regular to this board, but I have certainly met an a$$hole or 2 at Cannon. I actually ski with one of them frequently as possible ;-)


----------



## bootladder (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 10, 2014)

We certainly have our share of assholes.No place is immune.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 10, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> We certainly have our share of assholes.No place is immune.


  He is talking about me, but it is a funny story.


----------



## Farleyman (Nov 10, 2014)

80s day is always fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Madroch (Nov 10, 2014)

Drove by cannon on way to 100k day at wildcat last year- hadn't been there in maybe 30 years- planning to hit it this year day before wildcat 100k- if only because hitting sundown is not an option that day..


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 10, 2014)

rotated that for you


----------



## freeski (Nov 11, 2014)

I love Cannon. I love the snow goblins in the winter and the bears in the summer. I've swam in both lakes and the Basin. I've had passes in the past, but this year want to hit some of the other places I like: Killington, Sunday River, Wildcat and Saddleback (for the first time). I've skied Cannon since the T-bars up top and the old tram and hiked around the woods front and back.
When they put in the Tuckerbrook area I hiked up to check out how they built the trails and encountered a very large bear. He was twenty yards away, but scared the hell out of me even though he never looked at me. One cool thing about the mountain is the notch. I've seen it snow so hard that the road is closed and they hold up traffic and have caravans follow a plow and fire truck through. Yep, I love Cannon.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2014)

Cool weather this morning up in the Notch.

I left Lancaster this morning and there was barely a cloud in the sky.  Bluebird day, calm winds.  Twin Mountains and that range were totally in the clear, but as you looked to the right, clouding was still looming over the Notch.


Pulled over as I get about 3-4 miles away at a Franconia exit and the wind was whipping and you could see the air mass in the Notch better.







Pulled off again at Echo Lake to find the clouds in the Notch stacking up into a black mass, but zero rain/moisture as I drove through later






You can't tell because the picture is static, but the clouds were racing down the slopes at a fast rate of speed, almost like a wave coming over the mountain.  Once they reached about the level of Zoomer though, the clouds vanished in thin air and didn't advance any further.  Tried to grab a vid with the iPhone, but it came out pretty crappy.






 When I got through the Notch I pulled over in Lincoln and took a picture looking back.  It was partly cloudy in the Lincoln area and all the clouds seemed to be getting sucked right into the Notch to stack up and spill over the other side.  Zero wind at all at this location.   By the time I got to Plymouth, there was barely a cloud in the sky again. 







Sorry, all I had was a cell phone.  I'm not much of a photographer, but figured the Cannon fans would appreciate a few picks none the less.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 11, 2014)

The saying is that the all of the wind for New England funnels thru the notch.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 11, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Cool weather this morning up in the Notch.
> 
> I left Lancaster this morning and there was barely a cloud in the sky.  Bluebird day, calm winds.  Twin Mountains and that range were totally in the clear, but as you looked to the right, clouding was still looming over the Notch.
> 
> ...



This is what you saw http://www.aviationweather.ws/099_Mountain_Wave_Soaring.php

Happens alot over Wildcat, Was there a bunch of years ago , Mt washington covered in clouds, clear in the valley all day and clouds boiling up slope 3/4 way up snow flurries of and on. 
Awsome from above , although I havent seen Mount washington first hand


----------



## granite (Nov 11, 2014)

Cannon is my home mountain.  The biggest problem I have though is they open late and close early.  If they wanted to, they could be the KING of fall and spring.  Cannonball from the summit to the bottom of the Cannonball Lift with its elevation, north facing slope and snow making capability could be open from October to June every year.


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm pretty sure every mountain homer is 100% positive their respective mountain could open first and close last, every year.


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 11, 2014)

But only the Xanadu homer would be right!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 11, 2014)

granite said:


> Cannon is my home mountain.  The biggest problem I have though is they open late and close early.  If they wanted to, they could be the KING of fall and spring.  Cannonball from the summit to the bottom of the Cannonball Lift with its elevation, north facing slope and snow making capability could be open from October to June every year.



Discussed way to many times before.


----------



## freeski (Nov 11, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> I'm pretty sure every mountain homer is 100% positive their respective mountain could open first and close last, every year.


In this case it's true. Not only do they have the mountain as Granite said, but they are close enough to Boston and central to enough of New England for it to be financial feasible. I always hear run the tram to the top. No, the tram is too expensive; you can take the Peabody Quad up and down to the upper mountain (no walking). You've got 7 unique trails up top so you would have an advantage over other early openers. When you look at snow retention and access to skiers Cannon is the best mountain in New England for early and late season. I'd like to see them at least try one year.


----------



## bootladder (Nov 11, 2014)

Sorry, a state run mountain does not work with a skier's schedule of first/last. We take it for what it is and enjoy the hell out of it when we can.


----------



## freeski (Nov 11, 2014)

bootladder said:


> Sorry, a state run mountain does not work with a skier's schedule of first/last. We take it for what it is and enjoy the hell out of it when we can.


Yes, you're right. The potential is there, but the state will never take the risk. In a way, this makes Cannon even better in a Cannon kind of way. I have driven by Cannon a couple of times going to Sunday River when Cannon has a foot or more powder in the spring and is closed.


----------



## bootladder (Nov 11, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, freeski, I love Cannon the way it is and the way it is evolving. State run is good with me.  

Early/late season runs can be climbed to if that is your goal (however it is not entirely legal if you read the signs and literature).


----------



## granite (Nov 12, 2014)

I just said could......could have, should have.  We all know it will never happen.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2014)

granite said:


> I just said could......could have, should have. We all know it will never happen.


It did once a long time ago, I think. or maybe I am losing it.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 12, 2014)

Forgot the year but I would say somewhere in the 90's Cannon opened Oct 31st..I have that ticket somewhere.They up/down loaded from the tram.I would not think the tram would cost more than the detach to run,just the opposite.The tram would only run every 15 minutes to 1/2 hour for 7 minutes vs nonstop for the chair.I also have a ticket from May.The only times I remember them open in those 2 months.


----------



## freeski (Nov 12, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> Forgot the year but I would say somewhere in the 90's Cannon opened Oct 31st..I have that ticket somewhere.They up/down loaded from the tram.I would not think the tram would cost more than the detach to run,just the opposite.The tram would only run every 15 minutes to 1/2 hour for 7 minutes vs nonstop for the chair.I also have a ticket from May.The only times I remember them open in those 2 months.


Hmm.. I thought the tram was longer, but on the trail map it says it's only 100' or so longer. You might be right, maybe the tram would take less electricity. For late season it would be great to blow 30' of snow on Profile (Cannonball) Superstar style, but yea it won't happen. I like the way the state runs Cannon. It's nice they don't try and squeeze every dime out of the mountain. Also, I think the Mittersill expansion is positive.


----------



## SkiRaceParent (Nov 12, 2014)

I really think the weather of that part of NH is misunderstood. Franconia Notch in general and especially the area towards the north and west of it, are in a downslope area. It is typical for it to be 6 or 7 degrees WARMER there than elsewhere around it during certain weather patterns. Sure, when it's a stiff northwest wind it's colder, but that's atypical of early fall. I actually think Loon, Burke and Bretton Woods, places that are protected from downsloping and where elevation would still be favorable, would beat out Cannon on opening early most years just based on minimum temperatures below 32 in a standard early fall pattern.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 12, 2014)

SkiRaceParent said:


> I really think the weather of that part of NH is misunderstood. Franconia Notch in general and especially the area towards the north and west of it, are in a downslope area. It is typical for it to be 6 or 7 degrees WARMER there than elsewhere around it during certain weather patterns. Sure, when it's a stiff northwest wind it's colder, but that's atypical of early fall. I actually think Loon, Burke and Bretton Woods, places that are protected from downsloping and where elevation would still be favorable, would beat out Cannon on opening early most years just based on minimum temperatures below 32 in a standard early fall pattern.



But the elevation at those other three isn't 'favorable' relative to Cannon. They are ~800-1000' lower. The past 2 weather events are a perfect example: some snow at Cannon, no snow on either side of the notch.


----------



## SkiRaceParent (Nov 12, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> But the elevation at those other three isn't 'favorable' relative to Cannon. They are ~800-1000' lower. The past 2 weather events are a perfect example: some snow at Cannon, no snow on either side of the notch.



Agreed but natural snow isn't likely going to get you to open first.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 12, 2014)

SkiRaceParent said:


> Agreed but natural snow isn't likely going to get you to open first.



Agreed.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 12, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> Forgot the year but I would say somewhere in the 90's Cannon opened Oct 31st..I have that ticket somewhere.They up/down loaded from the tram.I would not think the tram would cost more than the detach to run,just the opposite.The tram would only run every 15 minutes to 1/2 hour for 7 minutes vs nonstop for the chair.I also have a ticket from May.The only times I remember them open in those 2 months.



So they were running the Tram and the Cannonball chair? Seems like a chair would be cheaper to me too.


----------



## granite (Nov 13, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> So they were running the Tram and the Cannonball chair? Seems like a chair would be cheaper to me too.



How many operators for a chair vs the tram.  The tram has at least one person at the bottom and one person to ride in the actual tram car.  Does operating a tram require more than that.  A chair would require at least one at the bottom and the top, but they usually have two at the bottom and one at the top?  I would think that if they ran the tram 2 times an hour, it may be cost effective vs running a chair?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 13, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> So they were running the Tram and the Cannonball chair? Seems like a chair would be cheaper to me too.



Why would you think running a motor non stop vs  20 minutes out of an hour is cheaper?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 13, 2014)

I wouldn't have a clue which lift if more expensive to run.  There are many factors.  Horsepower of the engines and fuel requirements, staffing, wear and tear repair costs.  No idea


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 13, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> Why would you think running a motor non stop vs  20 minutes out of an hour is cheaper?



It runs a lot higher up the mountain than the Peabody does. I'm no expert but I imagine running a tram requires more staffing than a quad.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 13, 2014)

4 people for tram and 3 for the chair.As far as hp is concerned,I don't know the numbers on motor size but I look at it like this...The tram carries 70 people in winter plus the weight of 2 trams but does lift another 650 ft higher.The chair can probably have double that at any one time plus the weight of probably 50 chairs.I'm pretty sure the tram motor is larger but I would bet it costs less to run it when the motor only runs 1/3 to 1/2 the time.The labor difference would not really factor in as they use full time employees like maintenance people a lot late and early season.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 13, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> 4 people for tram and 3 for the chair.As far as hp is concerned,I don't know the numbers on motor size but I look at it like this...The tram carries 70 people in winter *plus the weight of 2 trams *but does lift another 650 ft higher.The chair can probably have double that at any one time plus the weight of probably 50 chairs.I'm pretty sure the tram motor is larger but I would bet it costs less to run it when the motor only runs 1/3 to 1/2 the time.The labor difference would not really factor in as they use full time employees like maintenance people a lot late and early season.



I don't really know much about any of this.  But I did have a tram operator tell me something interesting once...   The tram is cheaper to run in the summer than the winter because the weight of the people downloading (in summer) helps propel the upbound tram.  In the winter, the downbound tram is always empty.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 13, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I don't really know much about any of this.  But I did have a tram operator tell me something interesting once...   The tram is cheaper to run in the summer than the winter because the weight of the people downloading (in summer) helps propel the upbound tram.  In the winter, the downbound tram is always empty.



And there are usually more people on it in the winter and they weigh more with ski equipment.


----------



## freeski (Nov 13, 2014)

I'd guess the tram costs more to operate. Look at the haul rope, it's got to be 3 times the size of the quad. When they start the tram up the building shakes the quad just whines like a sewing machine. Even though the quad runs nonstop I still think it would be cheaper to run. Plus, the lodge is better. I've never parked in the tram parking lot.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 13, 2014)

freeski said:


> I'd guess the tram costs more to operate. Look at the haul rope, it's got to be 3 times the size of the quad. When they start the tram up the building shakes the quad just whines like a sewing machine. Even though the quad runs nonstop I still think it would be cheaper to run. Plus, the lodge is better. I've never parked in the tram parking lot.



I always parked in the tram lot when I had a season pass or really by the zoomer chair. tried to avoid peabody if I could


----------



## Abubob (Nov 13, 2014)

I really wish I could contribute something useful to this thread as Cannon is my favorite mountain in New England. I had a season pass back in 06-07 and get back two or three times a season. I have skied Mittersill a few times before the chair went in (none since).

I can add this, however: Powder Magazine ran an article called The Secret East which featured among other Mittersill with photos of Stacey Ratchdorf hucking those cliffs off Bypass. I thought at the time "This chick can rip! She'd kick my a$$." He showed up in Plymouth one year at a Meathead screening and to say the very least I was surprised. Anyway - a couple years later he signed my magazine.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 13, 2014)

I usually enjoy a good hijacking but this one sucks


----------



## Puck it (Nov 13, 2014)

Abubob said:


> I really wish I could contribute something useful to this thread as Cannon is my favorite mountain in New England. I had a season pass back in 06-07 and get back two or three times a season. I have skied Mittersill a few times before the chair went in (none since).
> 
> I can add this, however: Powder Magazine ran an article called The Secret East which featured among other Mittersill with photos of Stacey Ratchdorf hucking those cliffs off Bypass. I thought at the time "This chick can rip! She'd kick my a$$." He showed up in Plymouth one year at a Meathead screening and to say the very least I was surprised. Anyway - a couple years later he signed my magazine.


  The lines that you are talking about I think are further south in the notch out by Gunsight.


----------



## Tin (Nov 13, 2014)

Still my favorite Cannon video, shows what a ski killer that Tramline is.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 13, 2014)

That points out the 4 foot dump on 8 foot rocks.  But awesome none the less


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 13, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I wouldn't have a clue which lift if more expensive to run.  There are many factors.  Horsepower of the engines and fuel requirements, staffing, wear and tear repair costs.  No idea



The tram in Jackson is by far the most expensive lift to run, and its capital costs are huge. Think 6 to 10 times more expensive that the most amazing high speed chair out there. I believe the Jackson tram cost upwards of 35 million when it was all said and done, ten years ago. 

Also the haul ropes for trams are a different beast, there's only like one or two guys in the whole world that are qualified to work on them. But thats a once every couple year expense. 

Not sure on the actual electric per lift ride up though, but its not as simple as its only on when the tram is actually running.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 13, 2014)

right.  wouldn't it still be idling as long as it's in service?


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 13, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> right.  wouldn't it still be idling as long as it's in service?



Kinda sorta. Like any electric motor its going to draw less juice when it isn't actually moving cars, but the motors are still a huge draw and somewhat running for the upwards of three braking systems, internal controls, etc. 

Its something like a 1000hp equivalent electric motor just to run the hydro system that controls just one of the braking systems for the tram out here. Pretty impressive to see that room when its running.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 13, 2014)

Just found it.The detach has a 600hp motor.The tram is 456 with a 330 auxiliary.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 13, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> And there are usually more people on it in the winter and they weigh more with ski equipment.


The summer capacity is 80 + 1 operator.The winter capacity is 70 to account for equipment.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 13, 2014)

Please make it stop....


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 13, 2014)

Tin that vid is sick, nearly shat myself watching!!  Great stoke!


----------



## granite (Nov 13, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> And there are usually more people on it in the winter and they weigh more with ski equipment.



In the summer capacity is 80 people, but only 70 in the winter.......I think these are the numbers.


----------



## granite (Nov 13, 2014)

freeski said:


> I'd guess the tram costs more to operate. Look at the haul rope, it's got to be 3 times the size of the quad. When they start the tram up the building shakes the quad just whines like a sewing machine. Even though the quad runs nonstop I still think it would be cheaper to run. Plus, the lodge is better. I've never parked in the tram parking lot.




Freeski, Freeski, Freeski..............you've never parked in the tram lot?   Don't you know that first tram is at 8:15 am and gets you to summit before the rest of the lifts even open at 8:30?  We'll have to set you right this winter my friend! 

If the trams on time you can ski two runs by 8:30.


----------



## freeski (Nov 13, 2014)

granite said:


> Freeski, Freeski, Freeski..............you've never parked in the tram lot?   Don't you know that first tram is at 8:15 am and gets you to summit before the rest of the lifts even open at 8:30?  We'll have to set you right this winter my friend!
> 
> If the trams on time you can ski two runs by 8:30.


I know about the 8:15. I park in one of the first couple of rows and go to the Notchview lodge. Get coffee and dress. Take one of the first chairs on Quad and go to the top on Cannonball. Take one run on the top and have breakfast and another coffee then ski. I remember one year I went over to the tram the last day it was open because I hadn't been on it all year. I'm open to new things though.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 13, 2014)

freeski said:


> I know about the 8:15. I park in one of the first couple of rows and go to the Notchview lodge. Get coffee and dress. Take one of the first chairs on Quad and go to the top on Cannonball. Take one run on the top and have breakfast and another coffee then ski. I remember one year I went over to the tram the last day it was open because I hadn't been on it all year. I'm open to new things though.



I do like coffee and breakfast. Most important meal of the day and all. But have you considered having breakfast before the lifts open?  I know it sounds crazy but all that untracked, early morning snow is kind of a nice thing.  Just say'n...


----------



## freeski (Nov 13, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I do like coffee and breakfast. Most important meal of the day and all. But have you considered having breakfast before the lifts open?  I know it sounds crazy but all that untracked, early morning snow is kind of a nice thing.  Just say'n...


10 minutes in and out. No one is there. Quick breakfast sandwich, guzzle coffee, see a man about a horse and off to skylight (no one there either).


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 13, 2014)

freeski said:


> 10 minutes in and out. No one is there. Quick breakfast sandwich, guzzle coffee, see a man about a horse and off to skylight (no one there either).



Fair enough. Hopefully see you over a coffee and Skylight one of these mornings.


----------



## freeski (Nov 13, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Fair enough. Hopefully see you over a coffee and Skylight one of these mornings.


Yes, thank you. One of the reasons I joined this board was to meet some of you Cannon regulars. I've been pretty active on K-Zone, but I just don't get to Killington often. Killington is 100 miles, Cannon 72 and I ski mostly on weekends and K gets so crowded you might as well be at Loon.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 14, 2014)

Report said they would be making on Gremlin, Lower Cannon, Gary's and Rocket.  However, this pic is from Middle Cannon by the HSQ unload.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 14, 2014)

I just had a reply from GM JD on FB and he said they are all down at the ski show so the website is not being monitored much.I was asking about the cam also which has shown a 3 am shot all day.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 14, 2014)

I would rather see them start on Middle Ravine.I don't like M Cannon for a first route cuz that corner under the chair gets bombed out quick with all the traffic.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 14, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> I would rather see them start on Middle Ravine.I don't like M Cannon for a first route cuz that corner under the chair gets bombed out quick with all the traffic.


I agree.  I hate Middle Cannon with a passion.  I may ski it once in a day.  I do like that the sadi Gary's and Rocket will see love.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2014)

Now I dig Cannon and all, but no where near like some folks.....

Snapped these on the way home from Bretton Woods today

1st tracks down Avalanche today






One of Cannon's faithful heading up for some snowgrass turns before the sun goes down.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Now I dig Cannon and all, but no where near like some folks.....
> 
> Snapped these on the way home from Bretton Woods today
> 
> ...


diehards.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 16, 2014)

Actually when I drove by early this AM there were already tracks. Must have been before today. Did see more on the way home.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2014)

Might have been yesterday.  I did see them on the way up, but didn't stop to take a picture until the way back.  Snowguns were blasting on the way home too.  They should have a good opening.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 16, 2014)

We saw tracks last week too on the way to the simmer and brew.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 17, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Might have been yesterday.  I did see them on the way up, but didn't stop to take a picture until the way back.  Snowguns were blasting on the way home too.  They should have a good opening.



We saw then going up on Peabody Slopes but not on the front 5.  Didn't see as many tracks down Avalanche so DHS must have been behind us. (or we were trying to pick out Kinsman Glades)  Was great to see the snow above the Notch, actually felt a little like winter.  Lafayette looked beautiful.  Plenty of time for them to get going and good looking weather too.  Boy has his College NH4 Pass and is drooling over up coming season @ Cannon.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes, guns blasting on Peabody slopes, not Front Five. 

You plan on making it up much this season?


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 17, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Yes, guns blasting on Peabody slopes, not Front Five.
> 
> You plan on making it up much this season?



Boy's at Plymouth so I hope to get up a few times.  Would love to meet up with some of the Cannon crew.  Girl is still over in VT (not working K this year) so will be over there at times too.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Farleyman (Nov 20, 2014)

Opening day is right around to corner... 5 year anniversary party Friday and homecoming day Saturday... Hopefully the "possible" snow Friday into Saturday amounts to something!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## freeski (Dec 7, 2014)

With all of the cold weather there is still nothing upon at the top. Zero open of nine.


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 7, 2014)

Should be called tough lover's thread


----------



## Puck it (Dec 7, 2014)

Started blowing middle ravine today. And guns were blowing them lower portions of Upper Cannon need quad top.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 11, 2014)

How is the Ski Off course setting up?


----------



## Puck it (Dec 11, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> How is the Ski Off course setting up?




Not loving it.  No love up high yet.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 16, 2014)

Do any other ski areas have this policy like Cannon?
Saw this on their website:

The use of Drones for photography or other use at Cannon Mountain is  prohibited. The airspace above Cannon is protected, and authorization  must be obtained prior to operating a drone over/around Cannon Mountain.


----------



## skiMEbike (Dec 16, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Do any other ski areas have this policy like Cannon?
> Saw this on their website:
> 
> The use of Drones for photography or other use at Cannon Mountain is  prohibited. The airspace above Cannon is protected, and authorization  must be obtained prior to operating a drone over/around Cannon Mountain.



SRiver has a similar policy (which I think is I good thing).


----------



## Puck it (Dec 16, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Do any other ski areas have this policy like Cannon?
> Saw this on their website:
> 
> The use of Drones for photography or other use at Cannon Mountain is prohibited. The airspace above Cannon is protected, and authorization must be obtained prior to operating a drone over/around Cannon Mountain.



This could happen!!!!!


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 16, 2014)

Considering the way the A-10s coming barreling past Waterville and Cannon at about tree-top level, it's probably a pretty good policy


----------



## Puck it (Dec 16, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Considering the way the A-10s coming barreling past Waterville and Cannon at about tree-top level, it's probably a pretty good policy



I wonder if they got video of us.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 16, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I wonder if they got video of us.



Ducking ropes or cartwheeling over snow snakes? Maybe it picked up 4 grown men riding the Tuckerbrook quad in search of the elusive Bobcat...


----------



## Puck it (Dec 16, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Ducking ropes or cartwheeling over snow snakes? Maybe it picked up 4 grown men riding the Tuckerbrook quad in search of the elusive Bobcat...



I think this is might be the entrnace.


----------



## poleboarder1 (Dec 16, 2014)

What is with "Rock Garden" that is stretching this new trail idea. Blowing up some glades again too...Whats the point of having a larger numbers of trails? Pretty soon the streets will be running with latte:


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 18, 2014)

The mountain manager JD has been getting slammed on FB these inflated trail numbers.Not so much for the trail numbers but for the marketing of these.He has responded but we are not buying the hype.Most of this week the ski report has been boasting about the most open trails in NH which is directly associated with these inflated trail counts.Yesterday the report actually said "We maintain the fact that we have the most open trails in NH.That's great but Cannon has 120 acres to Loons 222 and BW's 235.I believe only 1 new glade was cut but they advertise 8 new trails and glades.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 18, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> The mountain manager JD has been getting slammed on FB these inflated trail numbers.Not so much for the trail numbers but for the marketing of these.He has responded but we are not buying the hype.Most of this week the ski report has been boasting about the most open trails in NH which is directly associated with these inflated trail counts.Yesterday the report actually said "We maintain the fact that we have the most open trails in NH.That's great but Cannon has 120 acres to Loons 222 and BW's 235.I believe only 1 new glade was cut but they advertise 8 new trails and glades.



Wow that's terrible.


----------



## Farleyman (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone skied their recently? Havnt been keep up with this thread... Heading up Xmas night fr 10 days of skiing... Hoping to hit cannon atleast half of those 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Dec 18, 2014)

Farleyman said:


> Anyone skied their recently? Havnt been keep up with this thread... Heading up Xmas night fr 10 days of skiing... Hoping to hit cannon atleast half of those
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


  Yes sir,  it is skiing pretty good for early December.  They are opening the summit tomorrow.


----------



## Farleyman (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice!!!! Can't wait to get back up there! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 18, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> The mountain manager JD has been getting slammed on FB these inflated trail numbers.Not so much for the trail numbers but for the marketing of these.He has responded but we are not buying the hype.Most of this week the ski report has been boasting about the most open trails in NH which is directly associated with these inflated trail counts.Yesterday the report actually said "We maintain the fact that we have the most open trails in NH.That's great but Cannon has 120 acres to Loons 222 and BW's 235.I believe only 1 new glade was cut but they advertise 8 new trails and glades.



That's embarrassing.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Dec 18, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Yes sir,  it is skiing pretty good for early December.  They are opening the summit tomorrow.



Hope they do!  Will be there Saturday!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Dec 18, 2014)

dlague said:


> Hope they do! Will be there Saturday!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



I should be there with wife unless she wants to go to Bretton Woods.  She is a little intimidated by Cannon.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 18, 2014)

BTW,  I changing it from the Front 5 since everyone is complaining about it.

It is now the Front 7 just because it is more.  I may have to contact the Cannon marketing deprtment about this.  They shouldn't be selling themselves sort.


----------



## dlague (Dec 18, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I should be there with wife unless she wants to go to Bretton Woods.  She is a little intimidated by Cannon.



My wife will be there too.  Maybe they can take a few runs while we do.

Regarding the front 5, I remember your comment about the front 6 or 7.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 18, 2014)

[h=5]Maybe it should be the front 16

Front 5 Area[/h] 



*Avalanche*OpenSnowmaking



*Banshee*Open



*Banshee Cut-thru*Open



*Banshee Lift Line*Open



*Gary's*OpenSnowmakingGroomed



*Jasper's Hideaway*Open



*Lakeside*Open



*Mickey's Margin*OpenGroomed



*Paulie's Folly*Open



*Ride Around*Open



*Rocket*OpenGroomed



*Skateway*Open



*Tram Cutback*OpenSnowmaking



*Zoomalanche*Open



*Zoomer*Open



*Zoomer Lift Line*Open
 


----------



## poleboarder1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey Skateway and Lakeside are real doozys...


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 18, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I should be there with wife unless she wants to go to Bretton Woods.  She is a little intimidated by Cannon.



Going to be up in the Cannon/Bretton Woods area again this weekend.   Should be great.  Nobody mentioning that (according to Snocountry) that Cannon got 4-6 and Bretton 5-6 last night.  A great way to finish off the 1st 1/3 of the season before the masses show up.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Puck it (Dec 18, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> *Maybe it should be the front 16
> 
> Front 5 Area*
>  
> ...


Now that is ludicrous


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 18, 2014)

Patrol will be inspecting Mittersill for a POSSIBLE opening this weekend (please obey the ropes out there, folks!
New snow totals from last night: 3-4" base, 6-8" summit bringing us to 2 feet total so far in December


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 18, 2014)

Really, really random question that I've been wondering for a while:

If you were to straight line down Taft, could you make it into Mittersill without hiking?


----------



## freeski (Dec 18, 2014)

No, but you can get 1/4 maybe a little more safely and that saves a good part of the hike. If Taft was closed and you went full Tuna with fast conditions I wonder how far you could go?
I've recently wondered why would they cut a racing trail back then with such a long up hill section?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 18, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Really, really random question that I've been wondering for a while:
> 
> If you were to straight line down Taft, could you make it into Mittersill without hiking?



Straight line with a jet pack


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 18, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Patrol will be inspecting Mittersill for a POSSIBLE opening this weekend (please obey the ropes out there, folks!
> New snow totals from last night: 3-4" base, 6-8" summit bringing us to 2 feet total so far in December



Nice.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 19, 2014)

I will be at Cannon on Sunday to use my Plymouth WM voucher. Hope the top is still in good condition.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 19, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Really, really random question that I've been wondering for a while:
> 
> If you were to straight line down Taft, could you make it into Mittersill without hiking?



The challenge I encountered maintaining speed the few times I've been over the saddle is people bunching up at the entrance or not walking single file.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 19, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> The challenge I encountered maintaining speed the few times I've been over the saddle is people bunching up at the entrance or not walking single file.


  Any the bumps that form need the bottom of Taft kinda throw that for a loop too.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 19, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Any the bumps that form need the bottom of Taft kinda throw that for a loop too.



+1 on this and DHS comment


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 19, 2014)

I always take a check run down Taft first and then wait up high and let it clear out before letting it go.


----------



## freeski (Dec 19, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> I always take a check run down Taft first and then wait up high and let it clear out before letting it go.


o
Do you recall how far you made it up? I've only tried to see how far I could go a couple of times. Once you get up a little boot tracks don't help and once you start to slow down you slow down fast. 
This would be a great contest for the mountain to have. I think they groomed this before and a lot of people didn't like it. But, if they groomed it out and let people tuck half of Taft....probably too dangerous though.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 19, 2014)

Certainly tucked all of Taft many times heading up and over.As said before,about 1/4 of the way up is about it but you can keep it going a little further skating.


----------



## dlague (Dec 19, 2014)

Brother in law skied Cannon today and skied from the summit


----------



## Tin (Dec 19, 2014)

Be there tomorrow.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 19, 2014)

dlague said:


> Brother in law skied Cannon today and skied from the summit



And...?  How were the conditions?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Dec 19, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> And...?  How were the conditions?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They loved it!  He did not give much detail though.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 19, 2014)

I saw on Facebook earlier that they referred to the "Cannon Cloud".  

Please make it stop...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome.....snow report just posted that Mittersill spins today.   Enjoy it all who go


----------



## Tin (Dec 20, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Awesome.....snow report just posted that Mittersill spins today.   Enjoy it all who go



Im sure I'll be needing some ptex afterwards.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 22, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I saw on Facebook earlier that they referred to the "Cannon Cloud".
> 
> Please make it stop...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It cetainly is called the Cannon cloud.Well it went far away on Saturday.Saw a copter flying around and found this today.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zy6R1_6A58


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 22, 2014)

Why am I having a problem imbedding this?


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 22, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> It cetainly is called the Cannon cloud.Well it went far away on Saturday.Saw a copter flying around and found this today.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zy6R1_6A58



Guy in the parking lot across the street had me move my car so it could land.  BTW SIKSKIER were you hanging at your Taft Slalom spot on Saturday afternoon?  We stopped and spoke to some friendly guys there but was too chicken to ask if it was you?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 22, 2014)

embedded...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 22, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Guy in the parking lot across the street had me move my car so it could land.  BTW SIKSKIER were you hanging at your Taft Slalom spot on Saturday afternoon?  We stopped and spoke to some friendly guys there but was too chicken to ask if it was you?
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


I was only there breifly.If you see a big blonde guy sitting on a chair next time say hi.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 22, 2014)

What am I doing wrong?I had no problem imbedding on FB.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 22, 2014)

Embed code looks like this...

{YOUTUBE]8zy6R1_6A58[/YOUTUBE}     

Except Note that I had to use "{"  to keep it from actually embedding, to make it work stick with "[".  Use only the last part of the youtube url. In this case "8zy6R1_6A58"


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 22, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Embed code looks like this...
> 
> {YOUTUBE]8zy6R1_6A58[/YOUTUBE}
> 
> Except Note that I had to use "{"  to keep it from actually embedding, to make it work stick with "[".  Use only the last part of the youtube url. In this case "8zy6R1_6A58"



Maybe we can have a code discussion and really hijack this thread.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 22, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> embedded...



Nice promo video. Much rather see them spend it on the ski area but still a nice promo


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 24, 2014)

Got a superpass last year but I ended up pretty much just going to Cannon. Love the variety of terrain there. Good vibe, nice people. 

Some pics from last year.


----------



## freeski (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice Pictures.
From Cannon's website: *"Buy a full-day, adult lift ticket this Saturday-Sunday and receive a 2-for-$74 ticket voucher good to use any day in January!"
*


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 26, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Its a nice gesture, but a $74 ticket is a horrible "deal"... and its only good January?!?  That's more weird than stupid.
> 
> Anyway, the general public will be lining up at the ticket booths tomorrow battling to get this "deal of the century".



2 tickets for 74 isn't a bad deal


----------



## ss20 (Dec 26, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> 2 tickets for 74 isn't a bad deal



It's late at night... I read it as 2 for $74 each.  Too much holiday food messing with the brain.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 27, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> 2 tickets for 74 isn't a bad deal



Yes. That's a nice gesture.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone over there today?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 3, 2015)

^Such a great shot.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 3, 2015)

Tramline was saaaaawwwweeeeeeet today.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 3, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Tramline was saaaaawwwweeeeeeet today.


 I be hating you today!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 3, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Tramline was saaaaawwwweeeeeeet today.



Figures I'm 2 days late.  Still never skied it.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Figures I'm 2 days late.  Still never skied it.


Going up Thursday. I may have to pop my brother in laws cherry on it.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2015)

Well that's just unfair....I'd come up this weekend but Puck It would probably back out of the ski off again!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 3, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Well that's just unfair....I'd come up this weekend but Puck It would probably back out of the ski off again!



Ski offs will be held at the Loaf the weekend.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Ski offs will be held at the Loaf the weekend.



No dice for me but you guys can have prelims. I will train with anyone else who is arround!


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 4, 2015)

I think we all agree that unedited gopro footage is pretty painful.  I hate to be an offender on that front.  But by the time I have free time to edit this it won't be worthwhile as a conditions report.  So if you're interested in what Tramline is looking like _right now_ here you go.  Otherwise don't watch.....


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 4, 2015)

Your lack of airtime displeases me greatly


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 4, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Your lack of airtime displeases me greatly



Can't slash the pow from the air...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 4, 2015)

I didn't hear many scraping sounds from the underlying bulletproof.  That's a good sign.  It looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 4, 2015)

Hell Yea Cannonball! Awesome score!


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 4, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I didn't hear many scraping sounds from the underlying bulletproof.  That's a good sign.  It looks great!



Yeah, not bad.  And only skipped over a few lurking rocks.  I did the lower river bed later.  That had larger ice falls than usual.  Still a byproduct of the Dec thaw.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice Tramline run! Racing the tram on the bottom 1/3rd .


----------



## Farley Moseley (Feb 4, 2015)

Excited Mittersill is finally open! Any feedback on the changes they made?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 4, 2015)

Barons is as wide as Avalanche now.  Not really, but it's pretty bad.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Barons is as wide as Avalanche now. Not really, but it's pretty bad.


  It is what it is now.  Enjoy it this with the bumps becuase it will be perfectly manicured next year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 4, 2015)

Bet it's skiing great today.  I wonder how late in the season they'll keep grooming it next year.  Could be a great spring bump run with the added base.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Bet it's skiing great today. I wonder how late in the season they'll keep grooming it next year. Could be a great spring bump run with the added base.


I will let you know tomorrow.  Yup.  That could be the case.


----------



## emilyp (Feb 4, 2015)

always crazy conditions but its my favorite mountain in NH!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Barons is as wide as Avalanche now.  Not really, but it's pretty bad.



It was depressing. I want to lay a tombstone down.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 5, 2015)

Great score Cannonball!Never heard 1 rock hit either.Thats about as good as it gets there.Way to get it!


----------



## dlague (Feb 5, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> I think we all agree that unedited gopro footage is pretty painful.  I hate to be an offender on that front.  But by the time I have free time to edit this it won't be worthwhile as a conditions report.  So if you're interested in what Tramline is looking like _right now_ here you go.  Otherwise don't watch.....



Awesome vid!  I showed this to my son and he was excited.  He has been wanting to ski that run.  Every time we are on the Tram he looks at the lines he would take.  The are a number of spots when looking at it from above that have a narrow passage way without going over the larger rocks if not mistaken?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 5, 2015)

Correct.Most what you refer to is around tower 1 at about 1:40ish on this video.
.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 5, 2015)

So Cannonball - did you post this to the Cannon web site?


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 5, 2015)

Great video, we were there Sunday.  Mostly good except the usual spots and that trail Mittersill skiers right that everyone takes looked like a warzone with people down everywhere.  Can't wait to get back harder now with a 2 and 3 year old


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 6, 2015)

Abubob said:


> So Cannonball - did you post this to the Cannon web site?



?   I don't think I have webmaster privileges there.


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 6, 2015)

Click around they have a section to upload videos from there, cool idea



Cannonball said:


> ?   I don't think I have webmaster privileges there.


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 7, 2015)

How was today?kindsman? I'll be there tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Farleyman (Feb 13, 2015)

Hitting cannon tomorrow, weather looks great. Anyone skiing there today or yesterday? Kinsman and tramline still in good shape? Anyone been over to gun smoke? Beers are on my if you can show me how to get there... This is my third season with a house in Franconia, still leaning the mountain. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Feb 13, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> ?   I don't think I have webmaster privileges there.



http://www.cannonmt.com/claim_my_run.html


----------



## Abubob (Feb 13, 2015)

Abubob said:


> So Cannonball - did you post this to the Cannon web site?





Cannonball said:


> ?   I don't think I have webmaster privileges there.





Abubob said:


> http://www.cannonmt.com/claim_my_run.html



Seems you found it.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 13, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Seems you found it.



Yup. That's pretty cool.


----------



## HouseQuinn (Feb 13, 2015)

Just found out about this board, and wow, what a resource. Awesome stuff. 

Skied Cannon for the first time on Tuesday, had a pretty good day. I typically ski BW, Sunapee, or Loon as I've been getting back into it after almost a decade of not skiing (live in Boston, didn't have a car for years), but I've pretty much exhausted all the interesting stuff at those places. BW is my fav out of those, because I love the number and variety of glades. I get that it's not steep at all, but a lot of times I think that's an advantage because the snow stays put. Anyway, in pursuit of more interesting stuff, finally got over to Cannon. Their trails are obviously a lot cooler/more interesting than BW/Sunapee/Loon, but I was a little disappointed in the glades I hit. I skied Lakeview and Echo Woods and found them both kind of limited in potential lines. I could not get to Snowmakers Glade, I think because of some race training. I also couldn't find the Turnpike Glade. I DID manage to find The Creek glade, and that was a humbling experience. I basically made 4-5 turns before having to take off my skis and walk the rest. I kind of could not believe that was a legit ski trail, seemed like it was not even wide enough to turn like, at all. After that I was too gun shy to get into anything else except for a quick trip over to Mittersill, which I loved. 

So I guess my main question is......who the hell can ski The Creek, and how do I get good enough to do that? And how does it compare to Kinsman?


----------



## Puck it (Feb 13, 2015)

HouseQuinn said:


> Just found out about this board, and wow, what a resource. Awesome stuff.
> 
> Skied Cannon for the first time on Tuesday, had a pretty good day. I typically ski BW, Sunapee, or Loon as I've been getting back into it after almost a decade of not skiing (live in Boston, didn't have a car for years), but I've pretty much exhausted all the interesting stuff at those places. BW is my fav out of those, because I love the number and variety of glades. I get that it's not steep at all, but a lot of times I think that's an advantage because the snow stays put. Anyway, in pursuit of more interesting stuff, finally got over to Cannon. Their trails are obviously a lot cooler/more interesting than BW/Sunapee/Loon, but I was a little disappointed in the glades I hit. I skied Lakeview and Echo Woods and found them both kind of limited in potential lines. I could not get to Snowmakers Glade, I think because of some race training. I also couldn't find the Turnpike Glade. I DID manage to find The Creek glade, and that was a humbling experience. I basically made 4-5 turns before having to take off my skis and walk the rest. I kind of could not believe that was a legit ski trail, seemed like it was not even wide enough to turn like, at all. After that I was too gun shy to get into anything else except for a quick trip over to Mittersill, which I loved.
> 
> So I guess my main question is......who the hell can ski The Creek, and how do I get good enough to do that? And how does it compare to Kinsman?



The Creek is a slightly tighter glade and similar to others between Lower Hard and Mid Hard  The summit glades are a little more open than the new ones like the Creek.  Turnpike is off a Stink Street.  Very short.  Kinsman is not a tight glade at all, but it has some very steep technical sections with some double fall lines.  And it keeps coming at you for a long distance probably about a 1000' vert.  The whole glad is close 1500-1600' of drop.


----------



## HouseQuinn (Feb 13, 2015)

Awesome, thanks a lot. I figured the other 2 near the Creek would be really similar, seemed like they dump out right at the same spot. I've watched as many videos of Kinsman as I could find, and definitely thought it looked more open, but obviously videos are deceiving, and like I said, was a little hesitant after getting spanked by The Creek. Man, I feel like that mountain totally owned me Tuesday, but all I can think about is going back.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 13, 2015)

Puck it said:


> The Creek is a slightly tighter glade and similar to others between Lower Hard and Mid Hard  The summit glades are a little more open than the new ones like the Creek.  Turnpike is off a Stink Street.  Very short.  Kinsman is not a tight glade at all, but it has some very steep technical sections with some double fall lines.  And it keeps coming at you for a long distance probably about a 1000' vert.  The whole glad is close 1500-1600' of drop.



Not tight at all? You might be sending someone to their death!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 13, 2015)

PuckIt: Cannon Executioner


----------



## Puck it (Feb 13, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Not tight at all? You might be sending someone to their death!


It is not a tight glade like the summit ones. I did tell him it was steep.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 13, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Not tight at all? You might be sending someone to their death!



Good point.  I think PuckIt is speaking in relative terms.  Kinsman is not extremely tight by Cannon standards.  But it is FAR, FAAARR tighter that what most mountains would put on a map. Add in is steepness, double fall line, random blow-downs, and exhaustive vert and you have arguably the toughest marked glad in NE.  There are plenty of other marked lines that are tighter or steeper or more technical - but not all at once.  Then there are the unmarked ones....


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 13, 2015)

Cannon has some of the tightest glades anywhere.Most you'll ski right by and never know they are there.


----------



## HouseQuinn (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey, I get it, I'm new, but please don't kill me.  :dunce:


----------



## Puck it (Feb 13, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> PuckIt: Cannon Executioner




Wanna come ova?


Just ask John!  Cannonball is my assistant.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 13, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Good point.  I think PuckIt is speaking in relative terms.  Kinsman is not extremely tight by Cannon standards.  But it is FAR, FAAARR tighter that what most mountains would put on a map. Add in is steepness, double fall line, random blow-downs, and exhaustive vert and you have arguably the toughest marked glad in NE.  There are plenty of other marked lines that are tighter or steeper or more technical - but not all at once.  Then there are the unmarked ones....


You got what I was saying.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't really consider Kinsman a fall you die type trail.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 13, 2015)

I'll repost this pic from last year as an example.  This was an unmarked trail last season.  It was so tight that we couldn't find the line down and literally had to crawl up and out on our hands and knees.  This year it's on the trail map with virtually no additional clearing. 

That's Puck it.  Can't tell if he's crawling on on he's knees or praying for a swift end to his misery....


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 13, 2015)

AdironRider said:


> I don't really consider Kinsman a fall you die type trail.



Unless you hit your head on tree.  Did someone say it is?


----------



## HouseQuinn (Feb 13, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> I'll repost this pic from last year as an example.  This was an unmarked trail last season.  It was so tight that we couldn't find the line down and literally had to crawl up and out on our hands and knees.  This year it's on the trail map with virtually no additional clearing.
> 
> That's Puck it.  Can't tell if he's crawling on on he's knees or praying for a swift end to his misery....




This makes me feel a little better about myself.   

So, someone give me a ranking of marked Cannon glades, easiest>hardest.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 13, 2015)

HouseQuinn said:


> This makes me feel a little better about myself.
> 
> So, someone give me a ranking of marked Cannon glades, easiest>hardest.



I might miss some, and some ranking are debatable because sections and conditions vary.  And I'm ignoring ones added this year since I'm still mourning.  (although I tossed in Creek since you mentioned it).

- All glades in Tuckerbrook learning area
- Turnpike
- Banshee
- Snowmakers
- Lake View
- Echo
- Lost Boys
- Global Warming
- Mushroom
- Go Green
- Creek
- Kinsman


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 13, 2015)

AdironRider said:


> I don't really consider Kinsman a fall you die type trail.



It's called an exaggeration


----------



## dlague (Feb 13, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Wanna come ova?
> 
> 
> Just ask John!  Cannonball is my assistant.



OK That is good to know!


----------



## HouseQuinn (Feb 13, 2015)

Sweet, thanks man. Nice to get some perspective.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 13, 2015)

HouseQuinn said:


> This makes me feel a little better about myself.
> 
> So, someone give me a ranking of marked Cannon glades, easiest>hardest.



Glad it makes you feel better..... But I still remember crawling out  ! 

I was initiated to Cannon last year, after many years of going to BW. Cannons amazingly more fun ! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 13, 2015)

Don't forget wicked Haaad .....to find !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 13, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> It's called an exaggeration



I didn't think you were exaggerating.  You didn't say "you fall you die", you said "might send someone to their death".  Death doesn't have to come from falling.  I've seen plenty of people in Kinsman gasping like their heart was about to explode.  Also, I've seen many husbands and boyfriends nearly murdered in Kinsman for convincing partners that "You'll love it!!".


----------



## Puck it (Feb 13, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> I didn't think you were exaggerating.  You didn't say "you fall you die", you said "might send someone to their death".  Death doesn't have to come from falling.  I've seen plenty of people in Kinsman gasping like their heart was about to explode.  Also, I've seen many husbands and boyfriends nearly murdered in Kinsman for convincing partners that "You'll love it!!".




Stop op talking about me. I right here!


And you left off Bobcat!


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 13, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> I'll repost this pic from last year as an example.  This was an unmarked trail last season.  It was so tight that we couldn't find the line down and literally had to crawl up and out on our hands and knees.  This year it's on the trail map with virtually no additional clearing.
> 
> That's Puck it.  Can't tell if he's crawling on on he's knees or praying for a swift end to his misery....



That picture brings back nightmares. Last year I thought I found the entrance to Gunsight but it turned out to be some path that some snow-shoers had made. 45 minutes to an hour later after crawling back out in chest high snow I finally made it back to Vista Way.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 13, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> That picture brings back nightmares. Last year I thought I found the entrance to Gunsight but it turned out to be some path that some snow-shoers had made. 45 minutes to an hour later after crawling back out in chest high snow I finally made it back to Vista Way.


You can't get there from there.


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 13, 2015)

Puck it said:


> You can't get there from there.



Haha, that's what I get for listening to some idiot on the lift. I'll wait for someone to actually show me before I try something like that again.


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 14, 2015)

Are we not counting those Mittersill down towards cannon glades.  Go stuck and had to track out last week


----------



## Puck it (Feb 14, 2015)

petergriffen said:


> Are we not counting those Mittersill down towards cannon glades.  Go stuck and had to track out last week


. Those are not on the map though except for Wicked Haaaard. Which the pic is from.


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 14, 2015)

Puck it said:


> . Those are not on the map though except for Wicked Haaaard. Which the pic is from.



Sometimes chasing powder over there next thing you know tight trees and trekking out.


----------



## redwinger (Feb 16, 2015)

What do you think is tougher, Kinsman or Tramline?


----------



## Edd (Feb 16, 2015)

I skied Kinsman once and it was a lot of work for me. A couple pics from a TR I posted years ago:






Edit:  actually, I'm posting a TR from there I did in 2009. I used to be so much better with TRs and skiing alone but I've become quite the pansy in recent years. 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=50289


----------



## Abubob (Feb 16, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> II've seen plenty of people in Kinsman gasping like their heart was about to explode.


That could've been me! How's the cover in the Kinsman or any glade at Cannon these days?


----------



## Abubob (Feb 16, 2015)

Edd said:


> I skied Kinsman once and it was a lot of work for me. A couple pics from a TR I posted years ago:
> 
> Edit:  actually, I'm posting a TR from there I did in 2009. I used to be so much better with TRs and skiing alone but I've become quite the pansy in recent years.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=50289



That WAS a cool report. You should post more of those. Just think how much better your glade skiing is by now!


----------



## Edd (Feb 16, 2015)

Abubob said:


> That WAS a cool report. You should post more of those. Just think how much better your glade skiing is by now!



Thanks. I doubt my glade skiing is much better but, you're right, I need to up my game with the TRs.


----------



## Brad J (Feb 16, 2015)

Abubob said:


> That could've been me! How's the cover in the Kinsman or any glade at Cannon these days?



I was on it last Sat , it needs more snow, it had a lot of traffic of people who should not be there!


----------



## dlague (Feb 16, 2015)

Brad J said:


> I was on it last Sat , it needs more snow, it had a lot of traffic of people who should not be there!



That is the problem with most of these type.of trails.


----------



## Brad J (Feb 16, 2015)

dlague said:


> That is the problem with most of these type.of trails.



I was surprised of hikers on kinsmen, came across a group coming up as I was coming down a steep section. Is that a hiking trail?


----------



## Puck it (Feb 16, 2015)

Brad J said:


> I was surprised of hikers on kinsmen, came across a group coming up as I was coming down a steep section. Is that a hiking trail?


. There is a hiking trail follows roughly the same path.


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 16, 2015)

redwinger said:


> What do you think is tougher, Kinsman or Tramline?



Kinsman is a lot harder for me personally. It's consistently more difficult than Tramline, it just never seems to end. 

This is from Sunday, looking down near the bottom 





and looking back up


----------



## Abubob (Feb 17, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> Kinsman is a lot harder for me personally. It's consistently more difficult than Tramline, it just never seems to end.
> 
> This is from Sunday, looking down near the bottom


Looks pretty good. Skied off but not unskiable. Needs some of Boston's snow.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 17, 2015)

Skied off????

looks like perfect packed powder to me.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 17, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Skied off????
> 
> looks like perfect packed powder to me.



More like skied on !
Looks pretty darn good to me


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Feb 17, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> More like skied on !
> Looks pretty darn good to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




+1


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 17, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> More like skied on !
> Looks pretty darn good to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


+ another 1


----------



## Puck it (Feb 17, 2015)

Damn good conditons IMHO


----------



## Brad J (Feb 17, 2015)

Can I borrow a pair of ski's, I just want to take one run


----------



## dlague (Feb 17, 2015)

Brad J said:


> Can I borrow a pair of ski's, I just want to take one run



Huh?


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 17, 2015)

Kinsman's conditions were fine (2/15). The top was a bit more "skied off" than what the pictures I posted show but still perfectly fine. Some stumps and roots in a few places but nothing you couldn't avoid.


----------



## Brad J (Feb 17, 2015)

dlague said:


> Huh?



Sorry just my poor attempt at humor about the conditions on 2/7,
 I'm all ways thinking that we need more snow on the Mt.


----------



## dlague (Feb 17, 2015)

Brad J said:


> Sorry just my poor attempt at humor about the conditions on 2/7,
> I'm all ways thinking that we need more snow on the Mt.



got it!  Well I work about 25 minutes from Cannon - come Spring - there maybe some longer lunch breaks!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 17, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> Kinsman's conditions were fine (2/15). The top was a bit more "skied off" than what the pictures I posted show but still perfectly fine. Some stumps and roots in a few places but nothing you couldn't avoid.



So, what you are saying is "normal Cannon conditions".


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 17, 2015)

How's tram line holding up?


----------



## Puck it (Feb 17, 2015)

petergriffen said:


> How's tram line holding up?


 We haven't had a warm up so probably normal Cannon condition.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 17, 2015)

Puck it said:


> So, what you are saying is "normal Cannon conditions".



It builds character!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 17, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> It builds character!




Hey, who are you calling a character?  Do I have to call it?


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 17, 2015)

petergriffen said:


> How's tram line holding up?



Open and skiable....but not fun.  80MPH winds on Mon took their toll.


----------



## timm (Feb 18, 2015)

What are crowds usually like at Cannon mid-week during NH school vacation week?


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 18, 2015)

Not bad at all usually. I have stayed at Mittersil a few years and the lifts are usually ski on or a minute or 2 wait. They also allow for the weekday deals to work - Tues/thurs 2 fer's and Wed NH resident day


----------



## timm (Feb 18, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Not bad at all usually. I have stayed at Mittersil a few years and the lifts are usually ski on or a minute or 2 wait. They also allow for the weekday deals to work - Tues/thurs 2 fer's and Wed NH resident day



Thanks!


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 18, 2015)

Today was ski on  or a couple chair wait on all lifts. Tram was never full


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 18, 2015)

Most weekend days the only real line at cannon is at the tram


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 18, 2015)

petergriffen said:


> Most weekend days the only real line at cannon is at the tram



And the bar !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 20, 2015)

WiFi at Cannonball Pub. We've entered the dawn of a new age. The future is upon us. These are scary times, friends.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 20, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> WiFi at Cannonball Pub. We've entered the dawn of a new age. The future is upon us. These are scary times, friends.



Free Wifi ?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> WiFi at Cannonball Pub. We've entered the dawn of a new age. The future is upon us. These are scary times, friends.



Did they not have it?


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 20, 2015)

From their FB page yesterday:





I'll have to see if I can even take advantage of this - my phone typically refuses to even turn on while at Cannon. Complete dead zone, and I generally have good service elsewhere in Franconia (Verizon).


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> From their FB page yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My wife will like that!


----------



## yeggous (Feb 20, 2015)

Seriously, what is with the line at the bar at Cannon? I'm not used to having to work so hard to pay a small fortune for a beer. I'm planning to hit Cannon tomorrow so I'm afraid that I'll have to repeat the experience.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 20, 2015)

Park at the zoomer lift, have beers in car. No lines no crazy prices !
Trying to decide on tomorrow, Cannon or BW !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 20, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Seriously, what is with the line at the bar at Cannon? I'm not used to having to work so hard to pay a small fortune for a beer. I'm planning to hit Cannon tomorrow so I'm afraid that I'll have to repeat the experience.



Maybe the wifi is to order online. Do they have a hotspot at the rock on Taft? Order my Switchback there before I get down...


----------



## Puck it (Feb 20, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Park at the zoomer lift, have beers in car. No lines no crazy prices !
> Trying to decide on tomorrow, Cannon or BW !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Cannon Sunday.


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeah the bar, how's that fresh foot? Did it blow off the trails? Will try to be there tomorrow morning hopefully


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 20, 2015)

Shooting for tomorrow morning as well.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 2, 2015)

From the Cannon Snow Report page

*There are a couple points of note for today.  Firstly, the Mittersill lift will only operate on weekends for the remainder of the season, but the Mittersill terrain remains OPEN during that time.  There is still very good coverage, but again, no lift or shuttle service will be available from the Mittersill base on weekdays, so please make appropriate plans while skiing/riding over there.


WTF!*


----------



## yeggous (Mar 2, 2015)

That sucks for those of you who are unemployed.

I'm personally okay with it.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 2, 2015)

yeggous said:


> That sucks for those of you who are unemployed.
> 
> I'm personally okay with it.



Sucks if you take a day off to go though.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 2, 2015)

Puck it said:


> From the Cannon Snow Report page
> 
> *There are a couple points of note for today.  Firstly, the Mittersill lift will only operate on weekends for the remainder of the season, but the Mittersill terrain remains OPEN during that time.  There is still very good coverage, but again, no lift or shuttle service will be available from the Mittersill base on weekdays, so please make appropriate plans while skiing/riding over there.
> 
> ...



Best news I've heard all season.  Back to the good old days when the fresh stuff stuck around for more than an hour.  Now we lust need some fresh stuff...


----------



## Puck it (Mar 2, 2015)

yeggous said:


> That sucks for those of you who are unemployed.
> 
> I'm personally okay with it.



Sucks if you take a day off to go though.  And the Tram will be shutting down soon too


----------



## Puck it (Mar 2, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Best news I've heard all season.  Back to the good old days when the fresh stuff stuck around for more than an hour.  Now we lust need some fresh stuff...




I agree. Skins are in the truck for the hoof back if needed. Where is Threecy when you need him?


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 2, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Sucks if you take a day off to go though.  And the Tram will be shutting down soon too



Trams not open mid mid week anyway right?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 2, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Trams not open mid mid week anyway right?




Yes, but it typically shuts down for the season soon.  I think like the third week of March.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 2, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> The mad dash to open the lifts to start the season *at all costs* then the early closure.


It's all about marketing. The earlier an area opens the better people feel about booking their Christmas vacations there. Once the holidays are over there's no more money in it any more.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 2, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I agree. Skins are in the truck for the hoof back if needed. Where is Threecy when you need him?



We all skied Mittersill for decades without worrying about getting back. If anything the cutbacks are easier now.



Smellytele said:


> Trams not open mid mid week anyway right?



It's open Friday-Monday. Closed Tues-Thurs.  But as said it will be closing soon.  Not sure what date.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 2, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Was thinking to have this Saturday be my "big return" to skiing. By big I mean a tucker brook family area only ticket and a bulletproof helmet, and learning turns all over again.
> 
> Then today I got today some news that Cannon powers that be are telling employees that my accident was "my fault" and not their problem. Now, this is angering on all accounts given I have bee the biggest Cannon supporter even though they were negligent, and I was just standing there, and all their ski patrol and lift lines saw it. Truly, Cannon management are TERRIBLE people. You demand lift opens at all costs even though it is covered in ice and doesn't run right and your employee gets hurt on her first day, and you talk sh$t about them? TERRIBLE people!!
> 
> I will never ski at Cannon again. And no longer care how small this mountain town is. People can talk all they want, I will hold my head up high, and they can look right at it-at it my GI Jane crewcut and my 15cm scars and know that its CANNON'S fault.



?????????


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 2, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> ?????????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



She posted a thread about getting hit in the head with ice that fell off the eagle cliff chair base while working


----------



## freeski (Mar 2, 2015)

Stephanie:
Did Cannon give you any training were they mentioned a danger from ice falling? Where you aware of the danger when you were under the ice? Hope you do not mind me asking these questions. I was going to ask in the previous thread, but now that some time has passed maybe they are not too intrusive. 
Could you give an update on what Cannon did or did not do for you and their reasons? I would think that they have a legal obligation to cover all medical expenses and reimburse you for recovery time. Even if they do not have a full legal obligation there is no question they have a moral one which it sounds like they did not live up to. I'd go to NH1 and WMUR and tell them your story. I love Cannon, but am disappointed in how they have handled your injury. I hope all turns out well.

Edit: Write your Executive Council representative and I'd even write to Governor Hassan. The people making the local decisions may be going by the book, but it seems there are extenuating circumstances here and I would not be surprised if one of the politicians will go to bat for you.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 2, 2015)

freeski said:


> Stephanie:
> Did Cannon give you any training were they mentioned a danger from ice falling? Where you aware of the danger when you were under the ice? Hope you do not mind me asking these questions. I was going to ask in the previous thread, but now that some time has passed maybe they are not too intrusive.
> Could you give an update on what Cannon did or did not do for you and their reasons? I would think that they have a legal obligation to cover all medical expenses and reimburse you for recovery time. Even if they do not have a full legal obligation there is no question they have a moral one which it sounds like they did not live up to. I'd go to NH1 and WMUR and tell them your story. I love Cannon, but am disappointed in how they have handled your injury. I hope all turns out well.
> 
> Edit: Write your Executive Council representative and I'd even write to Governor Hassan. The people making the local decisions may be going by the book, but it seems there are extenuating circumstances here and I would not be surprised if one of the politicians will go to bat for you.



From my knowledge I believe the national steel workers union successfully unionized several lift operators at resorts and maintenance staff. I'd consider reaching out to a union like that. Blah now I have to go take a shower. That was way to liberal of me.


----------



## freeski (Mar 2, 2015)

Well you have a lawyer, I sincerely hope he can make things right. I would reach out to your executive councilor though. Too bad Ray Burton is not around I think he may have helped. He had a reputation for getting involved. Keep us posted, from the previous thread a lot of Cannon skiers are very interested in the mountain being fair to you. 
Kind Regards


----------



## Puck it (Mar 2, 2015)

Just wow


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 2, 2015)

Unfortunately I can't say I'm surprised. Cannon has a track record of blatant disregard for safety and their own liability when it comes to their paying customers. So it's no surprise that they'd be even worse with their employees. I have personally called them about safety issues and I know many others who have as well. In all cases JD has shrugged it off at best, and at worst he's actually become hostile and dismissive with the person raising the issue. 

There's a certain mindset of "that's just Cannon being Cannon". I often fall into that too. But when it personally F's up your life and health, that doesn't exactly cut it.

I hope you don't give up on this out of frustration or intimidation. You are right, they are wrong. That's a fact. Keep us posted. We want to know.

BTW Loon was pretty nice today. People were actually out working on the ramps at the top and bottom. I've never seen that at Cannon. Loon might get my season pass money next year.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 3, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Loon might get my season pass money next year.



You'll have to change your name then.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 3, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> BTW Loon was pretty nice today. People were actually out working on the ramps at the top and bottom. I've never seen that at Cannon. Loon might get my season pass money next year.



The lifties at the bottom of Cannonball and Zoomer do a good job with the load areas.  But you are right.  There is never anyone working on the unload ramps.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 3, 2015)

The top ramp on Peabody was so bad the other day it was causing pile-ups of fallen skiers.  At one point I couldn't get off due to the pile of bodies. I rode halfway around the bullwheel then jumped off.  Liftie never noticed any of it.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 3, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Was thinking to have this Saturday be my "big return" to skiing. By big I mean a tucker brook family area only ticket and a bulletproof helmet, and learning turns all over again.
> 
> Then today I got today some news that Cannon powers that be are telling employees that my accident was "my fault" and not their problem. Now, this is angering on all accounts given I have bee the biggest Cannon supporter even though they were negligent, and I was just standing there, and all their ski patrol and lift lines saw it. Truly, Cannon management are TERRIBLE people. You demand lift opens at all costs even though it is covered in ice and doesn't run right and your employee gets hurt on her first day, and you talk sh$t about them? TERRIBLE people!!
> 
> I will never ski at Cannon again. And no longer care how small this mountain town is. People can talk all they want, I will hold my head up high, and they can look right at it-at it my GI Jane crewcut and my 15cm scars and know that its CANNON'S fault.




Can you elaborate why they think it is your fault?


----------



## dlague (Mar 3, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Was thinking to have this Saturday be my "big return" to skiing. By big I mean a tucker brook family area only ticket and a bulletproof helmet, and learning turns all over again.
> 
> Then today I got today some news that Cannon powers that be are telling employees that my accident was "my fault" and not their problem. Now, this is angering on all accounts given I have bee the biggest Cannon supporter even though they were negligent, and I was just standing there, and all their ski patrol and lift lines saw it. Truly, Cannon management are TERRIBLE people. You demand lift opens at all costs even though it is covered in ice and doesn't run right and your employee gets hurt on her first day, and you talk sh$t about them? TERRIBLE people!!
> 
> I will never ski at Cannon again. And no longer care how small this mountain town is. People can talk all they want, I will hold my head up high, and they can look right at it-at it my GI Jane crewcut and my 15cm scars and know that its CANNON'S fault.



Being one of the skiers there that day and catching the tail end of what was happening, this is disturbing.  We saw the ice that fell and saw where it fell from.  It was on a round arm of the terminal and it was evident (hind sight being 20/20) that it would fall eventually.  The ice was pretty thick and with that falling it seems like OSHA should be contacted since that was an unsafe working environment.  Some effort should have been made to get the ice off - IMO.  All lifties and riders of the lift were put in blatant danger obviously.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 3, 2015)

I sent an email directly to JD regarding this.  It will be interesting if there is a reply.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 3, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> You'll have to change your name then.



My vote is for Loonatic


----------



## Puck it (Mar 3, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> My vote is for Loonatic


And when he does something stupid, I can yell at him to go back to Loon!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 3, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> You'll have to change your name then.



I'll change my name when I stop having 2 lbs balls.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 3, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> I'll change my name when I stop having 2 lbs balls.



Shouldn't you then be Cannonballs not Cannonball? Or do you just have 1?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 3, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> I've tried to remain stoic and supportive of the mountain through all of this, but no longer. I have zero tolerance for the type of dishonesty and deceit that's occurring in attempts to wipe away a monumental fuck up on the part of management at Cannon. They think this will just go away. They think this is not an issue. Tell that to my Stephanie, who continues to deal with it and struggle to heal every day. Tell that to me, who watches my love fall into despair and go through these struggles months later. This is not over. This is not dust to be swept under a rug. This is a human life you have impacted gravely. Cannon management's frank disregard for its own lack of safety protocol or willingness to admit error suggests that they are in no hurry to correct their ways. Their blatant arrogance will continue in search of more dollars at the expense of the safety of guests and employees. But no more from me. The only money I'd throw at Cannon and JD would be in the form of rolls of quarters clenched in my fists. You want to claim this is her fault? You want to slither away like the slimy, worthless slug you are? Time to bring out the salt. I'm gunning for you, JD, to expose all your flaws. I don't care how much backing of the state you have. You are wrong, and you deserve to admit that.


Why are they saying it is her fault?

How can they make that claim?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2015)

My guess is they are hoping she goes after the snowmakers as according to the last convo, the resort can't be sued, only the snowmakers who blew the snow that built up the ice on the lift.   

Really disappointing to read it has all come to this.   I feel a little guilty with my plans to ski there Saturday.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Really disappointing to read it has all come to this.   I feel a little guilty with my plans to ski there Saturday.



Tell me about it.


----------



## Edd (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm there today. Reading the posts from today is a buzzkill.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 3, 2015)

Edd said:


> I'm there today. Reading the posts from today is a buzzkill.


Lawyers are now involved.  Just remember that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Tell me about it.



If the ticket wasn't already paid for, I'd consider taking my business elsewhere.  

Just sucks when it's a place you really enjoy.  I'd imagine for all you pass holders it's even more of a gut punch.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> If the ticket wasn't already paid for, I'd consider taking my business elsewhere.
> 
> Just sucks when it's a place you really enjoy. I'd imagine for all you pass holders it's even more of a gut punch.


  Very true.  I reached out to JD.  He did reply to my email.  But his comments were as expected and he said that is all he could say.  So I took that to mean the laywers are involved now.

I would like to know how Cannon is saying it was her fault.  From the facts, she was walking under the lift to start loading.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> My guess is they are hoping she goes after the snowmakers as according to the last convo, the resort can't be sued, only the snowmakers who blew the snow that built up the ice on the lift.



I fail to understand how they can rationalize this as being the snowmaker(s)' fault(s).  Do they contend that the snowmakers failed to ensure the guns were firing in the right direction, which allowed snow to get piled up where it shouldn't have?  If that's the case then I guess arguably the snowmakers did make a mistake, and probably some lift supervisor should have seen the ice and decided it needed to be cleared before trying to run the lift.  But I would think that legally it's still Cannon's responsibility.

I'm not a lawyer but it seems like that blame shift has no basis.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 3, 2015)

skifastr said:


> I fail to understand how they can rationalize this as being the snowmaker(s)' fault(s).  Do they contend that the snowmakers failed to ensure the guns were firing in the right direction, which allowed snow to get piled up where it shouldn't have?  If that's the case then I guess arguably the snowmakers did make a mistake, and probably some lift supervisor should have seen the ice and decided it needed to be cleared before trying to run the lift.  But I would think that legally it's still Cannon's responsibility.
> 
> I'm not a lawyer but it seems like that blame shift has no basis.



From what she wrote in a previous thread she wrote that the snowmakers failed to ensure the guns were firing in the right  direction, which allowed snow to get piled up where it shouldn't have


----------



## freeski (Mar 3, 2015)

This isn't a mountain owned by a group in NY or CO. It's The State of New Hampshire. I don't expect the state to not take care of an employee hurt because of unsafe work conditions. Yes, there is risk working at Cannon, as there is risk everywhere, but a large ice chuck hanging above a working area?? This should have been picked up by someone in a morning inspection and not left to an employee on there first day. We all know what it's like on first day at a new position it's always a little overwhelming with all there is to learn. 
I am very disappointed in Cannon Mt and The State of New Hampshire. I'd go after them for pain and suffering. I'm rarely in favor of going to court, but here I think (hope) you win.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 3, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> And yes, I realize it is a lot of he said, she said, but at this point it is four months out, I've not heard one word of encouragement from Cannon management (which is more than just JD but starts with JD), but repeatedly keep being told bad things from employees of the mountain. It's hard to keep turning a blind eye and assume the best out of people when it keeps happening. That makes me very sad.



Remember:  A fish rots from it's head...leadership is the head and if it's rotten...rest of fish is too.  So sorry for you, but I am also shocked Cannon didn't just do the right thing from the start.  My husband had a TBI, it's been 5 years and I can truly say today he is 100% back to "normal"...even 6 months ago I'd have said 97.5%...but you never stop healing.  I feel for you and your family, but at least we didn't have to fight to pay bills or need lawyers...that would have made the situation much more hellish than it was.  Noone understands the power of the brain until you see what can happen when it's injured.  Sending you healing vibes and the strength to keep fighting.  Good luck getting back up on skis!


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 3, 2015)

Unfortunately you can't sue the state without their consent (at least that's the way it is in ct). Sovereign immunity. In certain situations it's permitted by statute but I don't know about this one.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 3, 2015)

In 1999 my wife was in a car accident, minding her own buisness stopped at a light. Someone blew a school zone and rearended the car behind her and pushed her car into a truck . She initially thought she was Ok but her neck just did'nt get better. A full year later she found out she had 4 bulging discs.Three months in the Auto insurance did a "peer review" stating a  soft tissue injury and stopped paying for coverage.To make a long story short we ended up in court and the judge threw out all of her medical expenses stating she had gone to a chiropractor,( Low back) despite the fact she had an MRI years earlier for other reasons and showed no injury!
My lawyer gave up after the chiropractic records were introduced, I examined the records and showed a obvious trend of healing .In the end we won a pain and suffering amout 14K our legal expenses were 21K ,,,our so called kind lawyer was kind enough not to make us pay the balance, I later found out he represents insurance co's.!!@@#$%^&
This story taught me an important lesson about the legal system.It exists to feed itself, the only one who made out were those connected to the system. 

I have a small buisness and did work for a contractor who I after signed a contract found out had a shady reputation. On a  school renovation project the first check was there and then things dried up. 
I decided to go other than legal system, I tormented his friends and family , I made sure everyone connected to the school knew he owed me money. Everyone in his circle knew he owed me money. I was the only contractor to get paid! Electrician 18,K Painter 20K
Mason 30k . They went the legal route and won judgements against a bankrupt Co.!

I'm not advocating violence, just an all out PR Campaign against Cannon. I'm not doing NH this year as a start 
Every skier I meet down here will know your situation! 
Just my 2cents hope it helps. Good luck!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 3, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> In 1999 my wife was in a car accident, minding her own buisness stopped at a light. Someone blew a school zone and rearended the car behind her and pushed her car into a truck . She initially thought she was Ok but her neck just did'nt get better. A full year later she found out she had 4 bulging discs.Three months in the Auto insurance did a "peer review" stating a soft tissue injury and stopped paying for coverage.To make a long story short we ended up in court and the judge threw out all of her medical expenses stating she had gone to a chiropractor,( Low back) despite the fact she had an MRI years earlier for other reasons and showed no injury!
> My lawyer gave up after the chiropractic records were introduced, I examined the records and showed a obvious trend of healing .In the end we won a pain and suffering amout 14K our legal expenses were 21K ,,,our so called kind lawyer was kind enough not to make us pay the balance, I later found out he represents insurance co's.!!@@#$%^&
> This story taught me an important lesson about the legal system.It exists to feed itself, the only one who made out were those connected to the system.
> 
> ...



Can I just say we have only heard one side of the story.  We can not go bashing Cannon based on one side info.  Even in court, the other side is heard.  We need to know why Cannon is not responding to her needs and why if there is a reason.  It may be just be tied up in worker's comp.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 3, 2015)

As mentioned previously, this sounds like an OSHA issue. Pretty sure they'd be all over this.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 3, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Can I just say we have only heard one side of the story.  We can not go bashing Cannon based on one side info.  Even in court, the other side is heard.  We need to know why Cannon is not responding to her needs and why if there is a reason.  It may be just be tied up in worker's comp.



I love the place but wont even consider going there till they resolve this in her favor. "Lawyers are involved" Pecludes human decency not even a how are You? Somehow in there mind it might give an impression of guilt?
A dumb Ass could'nt see the snowgun aimed at the lift so somehow it could be her fault?
I'm sorry this just pisses me off . I love Cannon but have to wonder about Saftey of othe parts of there facility.


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 3, 2015)

Unsettling on several levels


----------



## AmmergauerTele (Mar 3, 2015)

I think I would totally bypass dealing with Cannon altogether and contact the State of NH.  I would focus my energies on who Cannon falls under with the state of NH and possibly go the political route and get NH state senate / state reps involved.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 3, 2015)

Blame the snowmakers? Are they not employed by the mountain? It's REALLY hard to sue someone for negligence if they don't possess some type of professional accreditation like doctors, lawyers, etc. When there is a case of medical malpractice, lawyers almost always go after the hospital.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 3, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Blame the snowmakers? Are they not employed by the mountain? It's REALLY hard to sue someone for negligence if they don't possess some type of professional accreditation like doctors, lawyers, etc. When there is a case of medical malpractice, lawyers almost always go after the hospital.



That's not true all you need to sue someone for negligence is duty, breach and causation. People get sued for negligence all the time. What makes it tough here is if the mountain is an extension of the state


----------



## AmmergauerTele (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm not too savvy with the law but I'm thinking that suing the snowmakers isn't going to be too fruitful.  They are employees of Cannon Mountain, not a subcontractor.  Also, I'm thinking the coffers of a snowmaker isn't too stocked to pay for a lawsuit.  I think Cannon/State of NH is the route to go.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 3, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> That's not true all you need to sue someone for negligence is duty, breach and causation. People get sued for negligence all the time. What makes it tough here is if the mountain is an extension of the state



Your going to have a really hard time meeting those 3 components when the snowmaker is a seasonal employee that makes shit pay and sees it as nothing more than a way to pay the bills


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 3, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Your going to have a really hard time meeting those 3 components when the snowmaker is a seasonal employee that makes shit pay and sees it as nothing more than a way to pay the bills



Oh I agree, suing a snowmaker would be pointless


----------



## bootladder (Mar 3, 2015)

No need to say it, but this is ugly.  

I sure hope that this issue can be resolved in an acceptable way to all parties. 

Maybe a QBurke pass would be better next year?


----------



## AmmergauerTele (Mar 3, 2015)

This looks like Cannon's insurance policy through early 2015, so valid when you were injured.  I'm not too sure on the laws governing part time workers, but believe me Cannon is insured.

http://www.admin.state.nh.us/purchasing/Notices of Contract/G&C 27-2.pdf

Do you know what the "Slow Roll" is.  It is when someone keeps ignoring you…says they are going to do something but it never gets done….until finally you just don't care anymore and give up.  Believe me, Cannon is giving you the quintessential "slow roll" on this one!


----------



## DoublePlanker (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow!  That's such a scary incident.  So sorry Stephanie that you suffered (and still suffer) that injury.  I hope you have a good attorney.


----------



## threecy (Mar 4, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> I
> Blog is back up.





> Certain ski outlets told me I should be cautious about what I say and to whom regarding the Cannon GM, as he apparently has a reputation of hostility and deceit following him, and said they didn’t want to hurt their own dealings with Cannon.
> 
> Multiple Cannon employees have come forward stating that they were initially told not to speak to me following the accident.


The intimidation of people providing Cannon dissent is real and is much worse than many reading this can imagine.  Over the years, people and/or their businesses have been threatened because they dared say something about Cannon.

Some of these folks were former employees, some local business owners, and yet others had no stake or involvement in the matter but made the mistake of saying something that made management look bad.  If they're lucky, they only receive threatening e-mails and phone calls.  Others have had to defend themselves and/or their businesses from legal charges or coordinated boycotts.  I will likely face a new wave of attacks (I'm not talking about on AlpineZone) for posting this, but I feel bad about what's happened to you and the difficult situation you're facing.  Nonetheless, I can understand why you haven't posted your contact information on your blog.  Please check your AlpineZone Private Messages.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 4, 2015)

threecy said:


> The intimidation of people providing Cannon dissent is real and is much worse than many reading this can imagine. Over the years, people and/or their businesses have been threatened because they dared say something about Cannon.
> 
> Some of these folks were former employees, some local business owners, and yet others had no stake or involvement in the matter but made the mistake of saying something that made management look bad. If they're lucky, they only receive threatening e-mails and phone calls. Others have had to defend themselves and/or their businesses from legal charges or coordinated boycotts. I will likely face a new wave of attacks (I'm not talking about on AlpineZone) for posting this, but I feel bad about what's happened to you and the difficult situation you're facing. Nonetheless, I can understand why you haven't posted your contact information on your blog. Please check your AlpineZone Private Messages.



Don't use her plight to further your agenda.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 4, 2015)

In this case I have to agree with Threecy.  When asking around about this incident I've been hearing more instances of JD intimidating people.  Lost jobs, etc.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 4, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> In this case I have to agree with Threecy. When asking around about this incident I've been hearing more instances of JD intimidating people. Lost jobs, etc.



Very interesting. How is the imitimidating happening?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 4, 2015)

Has anyone gone to media outlets with this? I would even send it over to STE or TGR since they have a wider audience. Things like this sometimes just need a spark.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 4, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Has anyone gone to media outlets with this? I would even send it over to STE or TGR since they have a wider audience. Things like this sometimes just need a spark.


  Read her blog.  She tried STE.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 4, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Read her blog.  She tried STE.



Well TGR or unofficial networks won't give a feck. I'd try them


----------



## Puck it (Mar 4, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Well TGR or unofficial networks won't give a feck. I'd try them




I would try a local paper first.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 4, 2015)

Love how threecy is making this about him not getting the job over JD. That is the agenda.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 4, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> IF that is true, that is very unfortunate that anyone but the management who ignored the issue would lose their jobs. But again, that is a very big IF. What basis would they have to let them go?
> 
> Regarding Threecy-I agree with Puck it. If you have some agenda, please don't drag me into it.
> 
> I will say-I do know of one area business that received email from JD telling them to back off Cannon, as he told me he was going to, I wrote down all the meets I had with Cannon (one). Even though it wasn't the business, but Cannon employees waiting in line in the business talking about what they had been told about my accident. Instead of taking responsibility, he lashed out at. That made me uncomfortable.



Is your lawyer talking with anyone from the State?  If so, who?  I would expect the attonery general would be involved.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 4, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> IF that is true, that is very unfortunate that anyone but the management who ignored the issue would lose their jobs. But again, that is a very big IF. What basis would they have to let them go?



To clarify. When I mentioned your issue to people, I heard that people have lost jobs in the _past _ over _other _issues.  Not over your issue.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 4, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Don't use her plight to further your agenda.



Why? Maybe he's been onto something all along.



Stephanie said:


> Regarding Threecy-I agree with Puck it. If you have some agenda, please don't drag me into it.


Seems to me that Threecy is sympathizing with you. What are you looking for here - merely sympathy or some help? Threecy's rants in the past may indeed be tied to your issue.

If JD is the problem you're may need to team up with people that you normally wouldn't want to team up with.

As far as news venues are concerned why not try Burlington Free Press or Boston Herald or Globe. In other word real news venues. STE, TGR and Unofficial Networks are not about real news.

...

I must say that for a thread called Cannon Lover's this isn't turning out so well.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 4, 2015)

AdironRider said:


> Love how threecy is making this about him not getting the job over JD. That is the agenda.


Is THAT his beef?! Maybe he WOULD do a better job.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 4, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Is THAT his beef?! Maybe he WOULD do a better job.



Considering his decorum here, and that he is the one levying the majority of the accusations about JD in this thread, you really believe that statement?

On the whole workman's comp issue, I think there is more to this story that Stephanie isn't laying out. 

For a state owned ski area, this would be front page news if Cannon was indeed at fault 100%, then was going around and slandering the employee. The fact that pretty much every news outlet out there is passing on this seems telling. 

Workmans comp also doesn't usually fuck around without cause. Something is really fishy about this whole ordeal. These scenarios are usually pretty cut and dry if a true workplace injury as described. 

All of which doesn't change that she did get hurt, one way or another, and for that I hope she heals up quick.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 4, 2015)

Yikes.  Do I actually agree with Threecy AND AdironRider in the same thread?  Topsy-turvy day....


----------



## Puck it (Mar 4, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Wow. Just...wow.
> 
> I have represented everything factually and accurately. Feel free to go ask Cannon ski patrol the events as well-they will assure you I was 100% NOT at fault, and they, as well as other lift people witnessed the event. It would be difficult for me to have done anything wrong in walking out a door, on my first weekend, without any prior training. We have received no response from major news outlets, and we shared that already. If anyone has some "in" beyond their contact page on their websites, feel free to share.
> 
> In the meantime, we got our first bill from the hospital yesterday, as workers comp has NOT paid everything in full. When the state of NH is self-insured, it is slow, exhausting, and far from cut and dry, we are learning this the hard way. ESPECIALLY when you were a "seasonal" employee.


Most companies are self insured.  It is the third party that drags it out to make their money.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 4, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Most companies are self insured.  It is the third party that drags it out to make their money.



This whole scenario is a perfect example why any State should not be involed in what should be a private Buisiness.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 4, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Most companies are self insured.  It is the third party that drags it out to make their money.



If you're "self-insured" who is the 3rd party?


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 4, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> If you're "self-insured" who is the 3rd party?



He's saying most companies are self insured, it's cases where they aren't that it drags


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 4, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> He's saying most companies are self insured, it's cases where they aren't that it drags



But Stephanie's point was....



Stephanie said:


> When the state of NH is self-insured, it is slow, exhausting, and far from cut and dry, we are learning this the hard way. ESPECIALLY when you were a "seasonal" employee.


----------



## DoublePlanker (Mar 4, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> This whole scenario is a perfect example why any State should not be involed in what should be a private Buisiness.



Why is this a good example of that?  Governments employ huge numbers of people.  An employee getting injured on the job is something that has to get dealt with all the time by governments whether it be the Feds or NH.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 4, 2015)

K





Cannonball said:


> If you're "self-insured" who is the 3rd party?


The insurance company is the administrator of the policy for the company or whatever. Aetna is the administrator for my company, but my company is the guarantor of the policy.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 4, 2015)

DoublePlanker said:


> Why is this a good example of that?  Governments employ huge numbers of people.  An employee getting injured on the job is something that has to get dealt with all the time by governments whether it be the Feds or NH.



In a word "Fear" Most business people I deal with are always looking over there shoulder at Gov. regulation there are so many that every buisiness could be sighted for something.
If you are the Gov. things get overlooked.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 4, 2015)

But this wasn't an overlooked type situation. Your point is useless. 

Sounds like you are just against Cannon being state run.


----------



## Jully (Mar 4, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> In a word "Fear" Most business people I deal with are always looking over there shoulder at Gov. regulation there are so many that every buisiness could be sighted for something.
> If you are the Gov. things get overlooked.



Haha are you kidding me? The government isn't a group of fifteen guys that meets up for breakfast every morning. They hire outside people to run it and they have to submit to the same rules as everyone else or they'll get fined. It's a completely separate part of the government that regulates something like a ski area.

I'm not a fan of the government being involved with Canon either, but for different reasons. Overlooking regulations is not a valid reason against it


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 4, 2015)

AdironRider said:


> But this wasn't an overlooked type situation. Your point is useless.
> 
> Sounds like you are just against Cannon being state run.



Yes I am against State run "Buisness" . "Was'nt overlooked " ? From Stephanies account it was Damn negligent as the Ski Patrol brought it to someones attention. The point I was making is there is another reason why there might have been a better decision making process to open the lift in the firstplace. I guess we agree to dissagree. not simply against State run .Too much power in one place is never a good thing.
From other posts I've read it sounds like they have other safety issues.


----------



## Jully (Mar 4, 2015)

Any resort has safety issues. Sugarloaf had an entire chairlift come off the line and there have been complaints this year that Boyne is overlooking safety issues at SL. This same event could have happened at any resort, the fact that Canon is state run has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 4, 2015)

There are two sides to every story. I would hope Cannon would help this woman out with her losses.  I am very surprised that the school has done nothing given the situation like offer her the smelter to be repeated.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 4, 2015)

I know one or two people at the Herald and Globe. I can send an email over but they would obviously need more details. If your interested just shoot me a PM with an email address and they can speak directly to you.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 4, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Repeating a semester next fall doesn't account for the loss of graduation, starting a nursing career, or cover the loss of last falls fees. Why should my school have to eat those costs? It wasn't their fault. It absolutely should be paid by state of nh workers comp.




I understand but they can not matriculate you if you did not complete the requirements. It sucks, but things happen. What if you had gotten sick or had sudden disease?  I know schools have helped students out when the circumstances were extenuating. Have you talked with the school and asked for some type of assistance on repeating the semester at no cost?  I agree the insurance should covered it.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 4, 2015)

This sounds like a terrible situation.  I wish Stephanie the best of luck in her recovery and hope Cannon makes it right.  This seems like a scummy move on their part.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 5, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> I don't agree with taking Cannon away from the public. Mismanagement, safety issues-those can happen under private lease as well. Fix what's broken, don't just give away your toys.


This argument is getting a bit old. Does Cannon belong to "me" because I pay taxes in NH? No. I still have to pay to play there and abide the their rules. It's marginally less expensive to ski there as a NH resident (only real discount is NH res Wednesdays and they don't even run the tram unless it's vacation week in MA) but not significantly so much that I can't afford to ski somewhere else.

Bottom line - I don't care who runs it. As along as it doesn't run me over.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## xwhaler (Mar 5, 2015)

^^^ Looks great! If it softens a bit and sun comes out on Saturday with the warming temps it will be incredible.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 5, 2015)

Trying to reignite the love?



Puck it said:


>


----------



## Puck it (Mar 5, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Trying to reignite the love?


Bingo


----------



## Farleyman (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone skied there this week? Just got home from Montana and have been out of the loop on conditions, is the tuckerbrook trail down to the street still in good shape? Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 5, 2015)

Farleyman said:


> Anyone skied there this week? Just got home from Montana and have been out of the loop on conditions, is the tuckerbrook trail down to the street still in good shape? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I've skied there a few days this week.  Coverage everywhere is still fantastic. You won't have problems with lack of base.  But yesterday got into the upper 30s with lots of sun.  Today is ~15 with heavy overcast and wind. Although I'm not on the hill right now I can guarantee it is FIRM. Either a warm up or new coverage would be needed to make things really enjoyable.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 5, 2015)

Farleyman said:


> Anyone skied there this week? Just got home from Montana and have been out of the loop on conditions, is the tuckerbrook trail down to the street still in good shape? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I was up on Sunday and everything was good then.  I did not go down Tuckerbrook but the skied by the entrance and it looked fine.  I doubt there was much melt yesterday to hurt it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2015)

Wonder if Tramline will still be open Saturday and if it will be worth skiing.  Never done it


----------



## Farleyman (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up guys! I'm taking my mom and dad there for the first time Saturday. Hopefully the sun on Friday softens it up for them. They live 10 miles from cannon and only ski bwoods. It boggles my mind because they are good skiers! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 5, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Wonder if Tramline will still be open Saturday and if it will be worth skiing.  Never done it



It's continued to be in good shape. Fresh snow on it obviously makes it more fun. But honestly, it's current state is probably easier to ski since nothing is hidden. You can actually see the rocks you need to avoid.  I expect that it would be open Saturday in less it's really cold and iced up.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 5, 2015)

Farleyman said:


> Thanks for the heads up guys! I'm taking my mom and dad there for the first time Saturday. Hopefully the sun on Friday softens it up for them. They live 10 miles from cannon and only ski bwoods. It boggles my mind because they are good skiers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Maybe they are afraid of ice chunks falling on their heads, unmaintained ramps, and barely functioning lifts?


----------



## dlague (Mar 5, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Wonder if Tramline will still be open Saturday and if it will be worth skiing.  Never done it



If things got soft and then refroze then you may be out of luck!


----------



## Farleyman (Mar 5, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Maybe they are afraid of ice chunks falling on their heads, unmaintained ramps, and barely functioning lifts?



Mostly because all they can see is the front 5 when they drive by, and they were there when I had an altercation with a disgruntled local. They don't like massholes poaching their goods  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Mar 5, 2015)

Puck it said:


>



That looks like a boring Zoomer pic - with it groomed flat down the middle.  Ok so there are still bumps on the side so everyone is happy!


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 5, 2015)

dlague said:


> That looks like a boring Zoomer pic - with it groomed flat down the middle.  Ok so there are still bumps on the side so everyone is happy!



The lifeline is technically a separate run if you believe the map, and I'm pretty sure they typically groom lookers right of Zoomer most days.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 5, 2015)

AdironRider said:


> ... if you believe the map....



Now that's damn funny right there!

Those bumps under the chair look decent.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 5, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Wonder if Tramline will still be open Saturday and if it will be worth skiing.  Never done it



I wonder about kinsman...  Perhaps you could ski it first and then let me know if it is worth it?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2015)

Dana will be up.  I'll tell him it's a nice low angle glade and will make a judgement call when I see how many bruises he has when he gets to the bottom.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 5, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Maybe they are afraid of ice chunks falling on their heads, unmaintained ramps, and barely functioning lifts?



Maybe this other stuff.
http://www.timefortuckerman.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16370


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 5, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Maybe this other stuff.
> http://www.timefortuckerman.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16370



Could be.
I saw that you posted that. When you said "This Girl needs your support!" what did you have in mind?  Are you putting something together for her?


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 6, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Could be.
> I saw that you posted that. When you said "This Girl needs your support!" what did you have in mind?  Are you putting something together for her?



No , just getting the word out. The more people know about her situation the better. 
Ultimately it's her decision legally or otherwise, 
I would like to see her do a go fund me .


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2015)

I would to, but IIRC in the original thread she specifically expressed no desire for such help.  All she wants is for Cannon and the insurance company to take responsibility and make things right.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I would to, but IIRC in the original thread she specifically expressed no desire for such help.  All she wants is for Cannon and the insurance company to take responsibility and make things right.



I saw that also , but by her more recent post and reality check ,definite anger , I'm hoping she has changed her mind.
It could be years before she see's any financial support from Cannon.
Then maybe I'll go back.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I would to, but IIRC in the original thread she specifically expressed no desire for such help.  All she wants is for Cannon and the insurance company to take responsibility and make things right.



As they should. It has me scratching my head why they wouldn't and avoid a lawsuit. Or have OSHA crawling up their azz. Seems to me, it's a huge failure on Lift-Ops part, by allowing customers & employees underneath a dangerous condition. Imagine if it was a customer that got hit...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 6, 2015)

Why have all her posts disapeared?Something stinks here.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2015)

probably legal advice

And it's probably the right advice even if she is 100% the victim.   Who knows, Cannon's lawyers could be jerks and try and counter sue to make her go away.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> probably legal advice
> 
> And it's probably the right advice even if she is 100% the victim.   Who knows, Cannon's lawyers could be jerks and try and counter sue to make her go away.


Latter! Hurry up and check the T4T link I posted , new guy "messaged moderators thread not appropriate"
Scum Bags !


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2015)

bizarre.  why post that at all if you've messaged the moderators of a forum to have a thread deleted.  It just makes people wonder who Scrim is.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 6, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Latter! Hurry up and check the T4T link I posted , new guy "messaged moderators thread not appropriate"
> Scum Bags !



Why does the link you provided on T4T say the authors have deleted this site?I'd like to read the story.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2015)

thread is still there

http://www.timefortuckerman.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16370


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 6, 2015)

Step's blog isn't


----------



## dlague (Mar 6, 2015)

Obviously game on!  Posts and blog gone.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 6, 2015)

dlague said:


> Obviously game on!  Posts and blog gone.



Just hope Steph's team is winning 
Hope Cannon realizes how bad they look.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2015)

It could definitely be that her own lawyers advised her to take everything down.  Otherwise, it is just more scum and douchebaggery from Cannon.


----------



## Farleyman (Mar 6, 2015)

If anyone is skiing today a report on the blue groomers would be great 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 6, 2015)

Farleyman said:


> If anyone is skiing today a report on the blue groomers would be great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Rode Cannon all day today. Didn't do many blue groomers, but I can attest that they were in fantastic condition.  Well manicured and fairly soft.  Trees were surprisingly good!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 6, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Latter! Hurry up and check the T4T link I posted , new guy "messaged moderators thread not appropriate"
> Scum Bags !



That thread took a wild plot twist when you called Stephanie a "SCUM BAG!"  Shyamalan couldn't have come up with these twists and turns.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 6, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> That thread took a wild plot twist when you called Stephanie a "SCUM BAG!"  Shyamalan couldn't have come up with these twists and turns.



Haha , at first I though it was her too! I read it  on the internet so it must be true?
I'll believe it when she PM's me to say it was her.
Very strange language no?

I hope she doesn't have to go through the 21yr ugly odyssey that my wife's been though.
That's what set me off, you're in an accident that is 100% someone else's fault and your life is changed forever.
To add insult to injury , some dirtbag idiot blames you. I hope she gets a payday she deserve's it.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 6, 2015)

Stephanie if you really want Cannon to pay you shouldn't vacillate.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 6, 2015)

She may have actually talked her lawyer.  I PM'Ed her a couple days ago after her boyfriend posted about gunning for JD.  I told her that they should not be writing in a public forum comments about the case. It could come back and haunt them. She just may have taken the advice.


----------



## Dmiller27 (Mar 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Dana will be up.  I'll tell him it's a nice low angle glade and will make a judgement call when I see how many bruises he has when he gets to the bottom.


   Yea nice try!  You know I'm not skiing that.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah, I was rather surprised how much of this was being made public. Not a good move if things are moving into the legal arena.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 6, 2015)

If you would like to show support, please feel free to share well wishes. Your thoughts and cares are appreciated. 

Please also write or call your local representative to advocate greater safety measures (including helmets) for workers at ski areas, and/or greater aid for part-time seasonal employees who are injured. In this way we can attempt to ensure that no one else will suffer.

Please do not spread rumors, anger, or vitriol against any one person or entity - that accomplishes nothing. Let's be constructive.

Thank you. That is all.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2015)

Dmiller27 said:


> Yea nice try!  You know I'm not skiing that.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 7, 2015)

I'll be up tomorrow. Be there or be a double blue square


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 7, 2015)

Cannon skied great today.  Mitty even better.   Awesome coverage over there.   What a day.  Legs are smoked right now!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 7, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Cannon skied great today.  Mitty even better.   Awesome coverage over there.   What a day.  Legs are smoked right now!



Stoked to hear that you guys hit it good. That sun was totally unexpected!  We had a great day doing some skinning nearby and couldn't believe the weather.  Cannon must have been perfect.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 7, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Stoked to hear that you guys hit it good. That sun was totally unexpected!  We had a great day doing some skinning nearby and couldn't believe the weather.  Cannon must have been perfect.



It was awesome.  One of my best days of the season.  Finally popped my Mittersill cherry.  Totally see why you all love it.    Today pretty much confirmed I will be a passholder in 16-17.   When the snow is good the mtn and its ease of access is a special thing.
Glad u guys had fun too!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 7, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> It was awesome.  One of my best days of the season.  Finally popped my Mittersill cherry.  Totally see why you all love it.    Today pretty much confirmed I will be a passholder in 16-17.   When the snow is good the mtn and its ease of access is a special thing.
> Glad u guys had fun too!!



When there is snow, Cannon is hard to beat IMHO.  Great location and easy access.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 7, 2015)

Puck it said:


> She may have actually talked her lawyer.  I PM'Ed her a couple days ago after her boyfriend posted about gunning for JD.  I told her that they should not be writing in a public forum comments about the case. It could come back and haunt them. She just may have taken the advice.



+ 1

It's also likely that Cannon's insurer and not Cannon is being stubborn.  Unfortunate, but the reality in this day and age.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2015)

Amazing day.  

Started out really bad for me Dana and a couple of his friends though. We started out from Peabody and were heading to Zoomer to meet Xwhaler.  We took Middle Cannon and the i stopped at the split for Paulies Extension and Rock Garden.  There was a skiwee class stopped there as well.  All of sudden I start hearing screaming for this little girl (4/5 years old maybe) to slow down.  She goes speeding right in front of me, hits the little snowbank in front of the trees and double ejects into the woods.   In 32 years on skis I've never seen someone fly into the woods with that rate of speed.  She just missed the snowmaking hydrant as well.  

The instructor and another guy click out of their skis and dive into the woods after her yelling for someone to go get ski patrol.  I fly down to the Zoomer top lift shack and have the liftie call in to Patrol.

Right as I'm talking to the liftie xwhaler gets off the lift.  I bet I was as white as a ghost.

The rest of the morning the scene just kept replaying in my head.  Did I just witness a little girl die?  Could I have dove and tackled her?  Really shook me up.

Later in the day I decided to go to the ski patrol office and ask about her.  I start explaining where it was and they basically finished the story for me saying, "Right between Ext and Rock Garden. The place people always go into the woods"

Turns out the little girl had someone looking down on her because she completely missed the trees  and only suffered a minor scratch on her face.  They said she even kept skiing.  

I was very relieved to hear this.  However I walked out of there thinking if this spot is known by the ski patrol for people flying into the woods, shouldn't they maybe put up some race / safety netting there?  

Maybe they were exaggerating, but it was odd to hear that from patrol.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 7, 2015)

^holy crap that is scary stuff. I would have been shaken up too. Good on you for helping out and checking in. So glad to hear that she is OK.

That is a very common place to stop and wait. In fact it used to even have a sign "the usual place".  I've stopped there hundreds of times (thousands maybe). And it's often icy coming into that spot. But I've never seen someone crash into the woods or even come close. So maybe patrol was exaggerating a bit. 

Rough way to start the day!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 7, 2015)

It was effed up.  The four of us couldn't believe what we saw.

You know, maybe they said "the usual spot" and I interpreted what they were saying as "the usual spot where people go into the trees".  That would make sense.

She launched maybe two feet to the right of the hydrant.  Had she hit it at that speed I bet she would've died instantly.  So lucky.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 8, 2015)

I'd put some safety fence there.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 8, 2015)

That's really good thinking. You should be in charge.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 8, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> That's really good thinking. You should be in charge.



$150k a year and lifetime passes and I'd do it 

Seriously though I'd love to run a mountain.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Mar 8, 2015)

Come on we just got the hand dryer fixed finally.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2015)

2 urinals busted downstairs.  Makes no sense to me as they are the waterless kind


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 8, 2015)

David ducked the rope and used one...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Mar 8, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> David ducked the rope and used one...!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First rule of Cannon is duck the rope.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> David ducked the rope and used one...!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ha.  Hilarious!


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 8, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> $150k a year and lifetime passes and I'd do it


That's more than the governor makes... But less than the UNH hockey coach.  So there's hope.  



.


----------



## Farleyman (Mar 9, 2015)

Skied tuckerbrook and locals only Sunday, they are still excellent, my buddy wrecked his new RTMs coming over the last drop in locals tho, I recommend you take the cliff to the left rather then right over the top. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Farleyman (Mar 9, 2015)

This is the coverage out in TB 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 9, 2015)

Saturday was very good except for us spoiled regulars as it was a little crowded because of the race.I managed to avoid most of it.Have not seen a line to begin the day at the detach like that in a while.The Peabody lodge was a zoo at 8:00 with all the racers.Glad I boot up at home.Nice unexpected sunshine.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 9, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Saturday was very good except for us spoiled regulars as it was a little crowded because of the race.I managed to avoid most of it.Have not seen a line to begin the day at the detach like that in a while.The Peabody lodge was a zoo at 8:00 with all the racers.Glad I boot up at home.Nice unexpected sunshine.


+1 Once it warmed up it was awesome. My only ride on the Peabody was 1 trip up getting back from Mittersill and I was parked at the Tram.
Outside of a 15+ minute wait once at the Tram it was ski on where I was all day.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 10, 2015)

Had a blast with Puck It and dlague on Sunday!


----------



## dlague (Mar 11, 2015)

BTW never take the Lake Side flats on a race day.  MadMadWorld and I wanted to get to the Zoomer Chair and we were to low on Lower Cannon with Gary's closed due to racing, I opted to get around it by taking Lake Side - at the bottom of Gary's we had to work our way through the race parents - PITA!  Seemed like a good plan at the time!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 11, 2015)

dlague said:


> BTW never take the Lake Side flats on a race day. MadMadWorld and I wanted to get to the Zoomer Chair and we were to low on Lower Cannon with Gary's closed due to racing, I opted to get around it by taking Lake Side - at the bottom of Gary's we had to work our way through the race parents - PITA! Seemed like a good plan at the time!



That is the way of out of Snowmakers glade though.


----------



## dlague (Mar 11, 2015)

Puck it said:


> That is the way of out of Snowmakers glade though.



That is where I wanted to go originally but must have pasted the entrance, but would have had to work our way through the crowds either way!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 11, 2015)

Garys was closed Saturday?The race was on Middle Cannon/Turnpike.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 11, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Garys was closed Saturday?The race was on Middle Cannon/Turnpike.


Closed Sunday.


----------



## dlague (Mar 11, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Garys was closed Saturday?The race was on Middle Cannon/Turnpike.



What Puck it said!



Puck it said:


> Closed Sunday.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 11, 2015)

Any chance we could change the name of this thread to remove the apostrophe from "Lovers"?:idea:


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 11, 2015)

Been on here all season and have not noticed that once, must be a teacher


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 11, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Been on here all season and have not noticed that once, must be a teacher &#55357;&#56841;



Not a teacher, it just drives me a little insane each time I see it pop up in my email, haha!


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 11, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Any chance we could change the name of this thread to remove the apostrophe from "Lovers"?:idea:



No.  Puck It is a Cannon Lover.  He started this thread, so this thread is his.  Therefore it is a Cannon lover's thread.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 11, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> No.  Puck It is a Cannon Lover.  He started this thread, so this thread is his.  Therefore it is a Cannon lover's thread.


Yeah, what he said!
Unsubscribe from the thread then.
Lover not a fighter!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 11, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Not a teacher, it just drives me a little insane each time I see it pop up in my email, haha!


 And who the hell are you?  72 posts and you are telling us what to do!  I need a midget for tossing. Are you one?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2015)

dlague said:


> BTW never take the Lake Side flats on a race day.  MadMadWorld and I wanted to get to the Zoomer Chair and we were to low on Lower Cannon with Gary's closed due to racing, I opted to get around it by taking Lake Side - at the bottom of Gary's we had to work our way through the race parents - PITA!  Seemed like a good plan at the time!



Walking through a mob of people with skis on. They probably should have just roped that. I had people looking at me like "wtf are you doing?" Lol


----------



## dlague (Mar 12, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Walking through a mob of people with skis on. They probably should have just roped that. I had people looking at me like "wtf are you doing?" Lol



Yup a little awkward!


----------



## dlague (Mar 12, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> No.  Puck It is a Cannon Lover.  He started this thread, so this thread is his.  Therefore it is a Cannon lover's thread.



Damn beat me to the point!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 12, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> No.  Puck It is a Cannon Lover.  He started this thread, so this thread is his.  Therefore it is a Cannon lover's thread.



I'll allow it!  



Puck it said:


> And who the hell are you?  72 posts and you are telling us what to do!  I need a midget for tossing. Are you one?



Relax man, just giving you a hard time about the thread title.  My OCD was kicking in a bit when I kept seeing it pop up in my email with replies.  All in good fun.  That being said, no, I'm not a midget.  You could try and throw me though.  If you did, I'd be quite impressed really.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 12, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I'll allow it!
> 
> 
> 
> Relax man, just giving you a hard time about the thread title. My OCD was kicking in a bit when I kept seeing it pop up in my email with replies. All in good fun. That being said, no, I'm not a midget. You could try and throw me though. If you did, I'd be quite impressed really.


Lighten up, Francis!  Off the meds we see.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 12, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Lighten up, Francis!  Off the meds we see.



Unless maybe this is you - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hafthór_Júlíus_Björnsson

Did you play "The Mountain" in Game of Thrones?  Then I'd say you could definitely toss me like a midget!  Haha.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 12, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Unless maybe this is you - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hafthór_Júlíus_Björnsson
> 
> Did you play "The Mountain" in Game of Thrones? Then I'd say you could definitely toss me like a midget! Haha.



But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 12, 2015)

Puck it said:


> But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 12, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Unless maybe this is you - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hafthór_Júlíus_Björnsson
> 
> Did you play "The Mountain" in Game of Thrones?  Then I'd say you could definitely toss me like a midget!  Haha.



I met that dude at the Loon Highland Games this year.  Holy frik'n monstrosity!!  Bigger than you can even imagine.  It was kind of sad actually, he came to do some events informally as an exhibition.  He ended up absolutely destroying some of the world records of the 'professionals' who were there actually competing.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 12, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> I met that dude at the Loon Highland Games this year.  Holy frik'n monstrosity!!  Bigger than you can even imagine.  It was kind of sad actually, he came to do some events informally as an exhibition.  He ended up absolutely destroying some of the world records of the 'professionals' who were there actually competing.



Yeah, the dude is a friggin monster.  VICE, the TV show/Youtube channel did a cool special on he and other Strong Men from his area.  It was really cool.

He played a great Gregor Clegane too on Game of Thrones.  Pretty cool that you got to meet him.  I've seen the recent videos online of him throwing the weight in the air for the record and then him moving that gigantic tree/log which broke a record/old story.  Pretty cool stuff.

EDIT - here's the Vice video - "Giants of Iceland"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A7woRoVwyM


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 12, 2015)

Got this pic of him at Loon.  That stone is 450 lbs.  He carried it way past the old record, kept going until he ran out of room to walk, came back a bit to ask the judges where he should go next, swung it around in a circle a few times, then tossed it on the ground.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 12, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Got this pic of him at Loon.  That stone is 450 lbs.  He carried it way past the old record, kept going until he ran out of room to walk, came back a bit to ask the judges where he should go next, swung it around in a circle a few times, then tossed it on the ground.
> 
> View attachment 16143



Cool pic!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2015)

Little help.  Anybody remember when that girl and guy skied off the back side of Cannon using ropes to ski what once wasn't thought possible?  Like five years ago or so?  They videod it.

My search on YouTube is failing me.   Anyone help me out?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 12, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Little help.  Anybody remember when that girl and guy skied off the back side of Cannon using ropes to ski what once wasn't thought possible?  Like five years ago or so?  They videod it.
> 
> My search on YouTube is failing me.   Anyone help me out?


it is on Vimeo. Search for first descent cannon cliff

http://timefortuckerman.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13874


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 12, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Little help.  Anybody remember when that girl and guy skied off the back side of Cannon using ropes to ski what once wasn't thought possible?  Like five years ago or so?  They videod it.
> 
> My search on YouTube is failing me.   Anyone help me out?



You planning to go for it?

Video #1 

Video #2 

Video #3 

Whole T4T thread here with way more detail.... http://timefortuckerman.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13874&highlight=Cannon+Cliff


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you.  And no :lol:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2015)

Somebody....some day....


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 12, 2015)

That looks rather intense!   DHS and I were observing a line on Sat about halfway up lookers right of DJ's.   Unsure if that gets skied or how one would access?
One section was like an open cliff another was a tighter tree shot


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2015)

Basically the noticeable gully to lookers right of DJs


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 12, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> That looks rather intense!   DHS and I were observing a line on Sat about halfway up lookers right of DJ's.   Unsure if that gets skied or how one would access?
> One section was like an open cliff another was a tighter tree shot



Yes to both. Tighter one was really nice last Friday.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 12, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Yes to both. Tighter one was really nice last Friday.



Skiable?   Dang.  Sweet.  Have to follow you in there sometime


----------



## Puck it (Mar 13, 2015)

This is the video I was thinking.  The second descent.


----------



## dlague (Mar 13, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Somebody....some day....



The picture with this post is not showing up, but my brother-in-law ice climbs that area so skiing it might not be feasible.

Edit: I highlighted the area where he ice climbs



Pictures of his ice climbing there


----------



## dlague (Mar 13, 2015)

Puck it said:


> This is the video I was thinking.  The second descent.



Ok, I see no fun in that!  Hop turn..stop, hop turn..stop,, side slide mostly, fall on your side and slide etc. - that is not skiing that is scaling a cliff/steep with skis on and hoping to god you do not fall!


----------



## Edd (Mar 13, 2015)

dlague said:


> Ok, I see no fun in that!  Hop turn..stop, hop turn..stop,, side slide mostly, fall on your side and slide etc. - that is not skiing that is scaling a cliff/steep with skis on and hoping to god you do not fall!



Plus he'll probably burn in hell for shooting that video in portrait mode so it doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2015)

Edd said:


> Plus he'll probably burn in hell for shooting that video in portrait mode so it doesn't seem worth it.



This, 20 seconds in I had to quit.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 13, 2015)

dlague said:


> The picture with this post is not showing up, but my brother-in-law ice climbs that area so skiing it might not be feasible.
> 
> Edit: I highlighted the area where he ice climbs
> 
> ...



Ahh well there goes that idea. It's impossible to see the very top from the road. It looks like the middle section could be very skiable though.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 13, 2015)

dlague said:


> Ok, I see no fun in that!  Hop turn..stop, hop turn..stop,, side slide mostly, fall on your side and slide etc. - that is not skiing that is scaling a cliff/steep with skis on and hoping to god you do not fall!



Sounds like my first descent down Satan's stairway...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 13, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> You planning to go for it?
> 
> Video #1
> 
> ...



Um...yeah...that looks like fun (not)


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## petergriffen (Mar 14, 2015)

Whatca think tomorrow morning going to look like there?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 14, 2015)

petergriffen said:


> Whatca think tomorrow morning going to look like there?


Will tell when I get thee tomorrow.


----------



## petergriffen (Mar 15, 2015)

Fun day pretty good snow and snowing fairly hard all day


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 15, 2015)

What a day! Every hour was better than the previous.  Pretty much zero visibility up top. But the stuff I couldn't see underfoot felt soft and fluffy.  By far my best day on skis this season (have had some better on the board)


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 15, 2015)

dlague said:


> The picture with this post is not showing up, but my brother-in-law ice climbs that area so skiing it might not be feasible.
> 
> Edit: I highlighted the area where he ice climbs



That is called the Black Dike.


----------



## dlague (Mar 15, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> What a day! Every hour was better than the previous.  Pretty much zero visibility up top. But the stuff I couldn't see underfoot felt soft and fluffy.  By far my best day on skis this season (have had some better on the board)



Ouch - that hurt!  We planned on being there but got hand cuffed by my 19 yr old.  Apparently, he took my pass and went skiing with my 12 yr old at Cannon while I was at work.  In doing so, left the pass in my wife's car and my 12 yr old's pass and gear.  He stayed at a friends house and did not answer his phone until 11:30 am.  I have been a bear all day.  Now I am sad!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Mar 15, 2015)

dlague said:


> Ouch - that hurt!  We planned on being there but got hand cuffed by my 19 yr old.  Apparently, he took my pass and went skiing with my 12 yr old at Cannon while I was at work.  In doing so, left the pass in my wife's car and my 12 yr old's pass and gear.  He stayed at a friends house and did not answer his phone until 11:30 am.  I have been a bear all day.  Now I am sad!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



It was a very unexpected day as I drove thru the rain on 93 north.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 16, 2015)

A rare sunny day at Cannon today.  Amazing wind drift riding.  Picked up 7-8" throughout yesterday and it's all redistributed, so your choices are scoured boiler plate or knee deep powder.  Why so many people choose the former will always be a mystery to me.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 16, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> A rare sunny day at Cannon today. Amazing wind drift riding. Picked up 7-8" throughout yesterday and it's all redistributed, so your choices are scoured boiler plate or knee deep powder. Why so many people choose the former will always be a mystery to me.


jealous, I am.


----------



## Farleyman (Mar 16, 2015)

Dam looks nice. I'll be up there gettin rad for 80s day.. Have my one piece suit ready to go and my Rossi quantums all tuned up and ready to go. Watch out for 20+ hooligans skiing in formation Saturday  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 16, 2015)

Farleyman said:


> Watch out for 20+ hooligans skiing in formation Saturday



Powder eights?


----------



## Farleyman (Mar 16, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Powder eights?



Ha, that would be perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## petergriffen (Mar 16, 2015)

Should be a great rest of the season


----------



## Farleyman (Mar 23, 2015)

Old school duel Saturday, had a blast! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 23, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> That is called the Black Dike.


That is Eagle Cliff, across the notch from Cannon.


The Black Dike is on Cannon Cliff:


----------



## Puck it (Mar 24, 2015)

From the snow report page:

*Mittersill Area:
*The Mittersill lift is open 8:30-3:30 on weekends only through April 5th*. The terrain remains open on weekdays with access from Taft Slalom. You may encounter thin cover and natural hazards in spots. Mittersill is for experts only. *The Mittersill terrain will be closed after April 5th, even if conditions still allow. Trail work/maintenance/construction will be in progress.



Looks like the the Taft Slope will be started.  Snowmaking?


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 24, 2015)

Puck it said:


> From the snow report page:
> 
> *Mittersill Area:
> *Mittersill is for experts only.



Mittersill: The Mt. Bohemia of New Hampshire.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2015)

Puck it said:


> From the snow report page:
> 
> *Mittersill Area:
> *The Mittersill lift is open 8:30-3:30 on weekends only through April 5th*. The terrain remains open on weekdays with access from Taft Slalom. You may encounter thin cover and natural hazards in spots. Mittersill is for experts only. *The Mittersill terrain will be closed after April 5th, even if conditions still allow. Trail work/maintenance/construction will be in progress.
> ...



What are they doing this summer?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 25, 2015)

I was out there for a couple hours mid day today.  Beautiful day, high sun but a steady cool breeze.  Coverage still excellent.  Did not soften up quite as much as I had hoped.....but oh well.


----------



## freeski (Mar 25, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> What are they doing this summer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


T-bar and snow making. (I think)


----------



## Puck it (Mar 25, 2015)

freeski said:


> T-bar and snow making. (I think)



Widening the told Taft Slope for the slalom training area.


----------



## freeski (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks, so it's just more land clearing and regrading this year. What is the time frame for completion?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2015)

400 foot wide ugliness.  That's going to be a punch in the gut to see.

You know Mittersill handles wind FAR better than Cannon proper, but wouldn't it be wise to maybe only clear half the planned width and see how windblasted the slope gets?  I know racers like it icy, but they could seriously ruin that slope for the casual skier.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 25, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> they could seriously ruin that slope for the casual skier.



Pretty sure that is not a consideration or concern whatsoever.


----------



## freeski (Mar 26, 2015)

This is from the Cannon website (it may have changed):
Phase II, which is expected to be completed for the *2015-2016 *winter season, will allow for increased access to the Mittersill terrain with the installation of new snowmaking lines on two primary routes and two secondary routes on the mountain. Currently, without snowmaking at Mittersill, the Double Chair and skiing terrain are only open when there is enough natural snowfall. Other major improvements for Phase II include the clearing and widening of the Taft Slalom training slope to 90 meters, a new 20 meter width connecting trail back to Baron's Run from the training slope, and a new T-bar for mid-mountain access and to service the Taft training slope. Snowmaking plans also include the popular Skyline and Ridge Run route. The balance of the Mittersill terrain will remain in its natural state for the foreseeable future, according to Cannon Mountain General Manager John DeVivo.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 26, 2015)

When I ski over there I have no idea of the trail names except for what I call Baron's which actually looks like it is Taft Slalom in this map which has already been widened.

http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/maps/viewmap.php?id=700


----------



## Puck it (Mar 26, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> When I ski over there I have no idea of the trail names except for what I call Baron's which actually looks like it is Taft Slalom in this map which has already been widened.
> 
> http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/maps/viewmap.php?id=700


Taft Slalom is different then the Taft Slope.  The old T-bar line is basically the right side of the new training area and extending left.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 26, 2015)

Here is a map showing whats going on.I cant seem to attach the photo bt here is the link.

http://www.nhstateparks.org/whats-h...ate-parks/mittersill-improvement-project.aspx


----------



## Puck it (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## bobg (Mar 27, 2015)

Things are likely changing fast up on the mountain right now. Anyone make turns today and have a report?


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 27, 2015)

I wasn't there, but the word around the campfire is it was some kind of powder day today in the notch.  Or at least a fresh snow day.  Nothing down the road half an hour.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 30, 2015)

Cannon recieved about 6 inches on top and about an inch at the bottom.Saturday it skied like 2 different mts from soft snow on top to firm and fast at the bottom of the Zoomer trails.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 30, 2015)

witch hobble said:


> I wasn't there, but the word around the campfire is it was some kind of powder day today in the notch. Or at least a fresh snow day. Nothing down the road half an hour.



Same on Sunday but with the big yellow thing in the sky.


----------



## petergriffen (Mar 31, 2015)

friday party sunny chance of showers in the 50's who is going


----------



## Puck it (Mar 31, 2015)

Saturday.


----------



## Farleyman (Apr 1, 2015)

Saturday looks like it should a be good day! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Apr 1, 2015)

Saturday for me too!  Not sure how it will be since they are having BodeFest there too!


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 1, 2015)

Crazy busy !!



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Farleyman (Apr 1, 2015)

Yea I didn't even think of that... Maybe it will be less busy since the injury. Who knows. Might have to venture out into tuckerbrook, anyone skied it lately? Wasn't too bad a few weeks ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Apr 1, 2015)

I am afraid that crazy busy may be correct. I might have to avoid the place on Saturday. If it were going to be quiet I'd be there with bells on.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 1, 2015)

yeggous said:


> I am afraid that crazy busy may be correct. I might have to avoid the place on Saturday. If it were going to be quiet I'd be there with bells on.



Go to BrettonWoods then should be perfect. No lines at all 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Apr 1, 2015)

Cannon will be a zoo. Go somewhere else!!!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 1, 2015)

Pretty sure he wont be doing this.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder.  :uzi:


----------



## skifree (Apr 1, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Pretty sure he wont be doing this.


nice edges


----------



## witch hobble (Apr 3, 2015)

Skied from 1:30 til the close today.  Beautiful.  Warm.  Crowded for a weekday in April.  Some coverage is being eaten away, but still remarkable, particularly zoomer side.  Slow and sloppy down low towards the end of the day.

Gremlin closed.  Looks like some sort of banked slalom being set up for Bodefest.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 3, 2015)

witch hobble said:


> Skied from 1:30 til the close today.  Beautiful.  Warm.  Crowded for a weekday in April.  Some coverage is being eaten away, but still remarkable, particularly zoomer side.  Slow and sloppy down low towards the end of the day.
> 
> Gremlin closed.  Looks like some sort of banked slalom being set up for Bodefest.



Anybody skiing Kinsman and Tramline?  They still have them listed as open. But I think it's a bit cruel that they don't mention the lengthy walk back to the lifts without the tram running.


----------



## granite (Apr 4, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Anybody skiing Kinsman and Tramline?  They still have them listed as open. But I think it's a bit cruel that they don't mention the lengthy walk back to the lifts without the tram running.



kInsman was open, Tramline was roped off.


----------



## fcksummer (Apr 4, 2015)

anyone headed out tomorrow? its about time i met up with some AZers. shoot me a PM for my number so we can take a few laps


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 4, 2015)

Last week is was reading about how Cannon would be overrun Sat for Body Fest.  Did anyone actually skip Cannon today because of that?  Cause I was there today and it was off the wall good and not a lift line to be seen.  Full on winter from Boise Rock up to Peabody and up the mountain.  Vista, Tramway, U Cannon all great with patch's of fresh.  Zoomer lift trails from Avalanche to Zoomer big soft bumps but the best we found was a hardly skied Banchee Slope with 2-3 fresh on top.  My son and I cut that up good with 3 consecutive runs from 11:30 to 12:00. Will issue a TR with pictures in the future (got to get my Utah trip up too).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## yeggous (Apr 4, 2015)

4aprice said:


> Last week is was reading about how Cannon would be overrun Sat for Body Fest.  Did anyone actually skip Cannon today because of that?  Cause I was there today and it was off the wall good and not a lift line to be seen.  Full on winter from Boise Rock up to Peabody and up the mountain.  Vista, Tramway, U Cannon all great with patch's of fresh.  Zoomer lift trails from Avalanche to Zoomer big soft bumps but the best we found was a hardly skied Banchee Slope with 2-3 fresh on top.  My son and I cut that up good with 3 consecutive runs from 11:30 to 12:00. Will issue a TR with pictures in the future (got to get my Utah trip up too).
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Yes, I skipped Cannon for this reason. I went to Jay instead. It was 3-6" freshies up top and dust on glacier down low. The glades were the place to be. Team was on wind hold by 12:30. The secondary slush from yesterday started edgeable, but was rock solid by noon.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 5, 2015)

Puckit's campaign seems to have worked with the Cannon crowds. :grin:


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 5, 2015)

Ridiculous unexpected powder day today. Snowed all day yesterday which they groomed into the base over night.  Then picked up 6"+ from 5-8am this morning.  Blower blanket over perfectly groomed.  Amazing!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 5, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Ridiculous unexpected powder day today. Snowed all day yesterday which they groomed into the base over night.  Then picked up 6"+ from 5-8am this morning.  Blower blanket over perfectly groomed.  Amazing!


Crap


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 5, 2015)

Awesome!   Yeaterday was pretty awesome save for the wind and I'm sure today was even better.
Starting to learn that the "notch effect" is a very real thing, not just a marketing ploy....for good and bad!


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 5, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Awesome!   Yeaterday was pretty awesome save for the wind and I'm sure today was even better.
> Starting to learn that the "notch effect" is a very real thing, not just a marketing ploy....for good and bad!



And was it ever in effect yesterday! What a crazy weather day it was. Great skiing with you guys.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 5, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Ridiculous unexpected powder day today. Snowed all day yesterday which they groomed into the base over night.  Then picked up 6"+ from 5-8am this morning.  Blower blanket over perfectly groomed.  Amazing!



I should have stayed.  I was just up there and it looked really good.  I had dropped my helmet last time I was there and swung by to grab it at lost and found.   Looks like 2-3" here at base of South Peak.   Oh well.  Terrain I haven't skied before soon sure it will be fun anyway.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 5, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I should have stayed.  I was just up there and it looked really good.  I had dropped my helmet last time I was there and swung by to grab it at lost and found.   Looks like 2-3" here at base of South Peak.   Oh well.  Terrain I haven't skied before soon sure it will be fun anyway.



I had to leave Cannon around 10:30 to do some work.  Back in Lincoln now.  South Peak is looking nice!


----------



## fcksummer (Apr 5, 2015)

Unreal conditions today


----------



## Farleyman (Apr 5, 2015)

All I have to say about today is HOLY CRAP THAT WAS INSANE. pow day out of no where. No crowds. Fresh turns I'll 1:30 when i was forced to leave by my Girlfriend


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Farleyman (Apr 5, 2015)

Yesterday skied great too for the most part, tuckerbrook was in unreal shape, i bet it's amazing right now. Left around 1 because it was getting a little skied off and took a skin hike with the dog. Sweet view of cannon from the top of mt Agassiz 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wakenbacon (Apr 5, 2015)

Ill be there tomorrow. Will be looking for someone to split the 2 for $74 tickets.


----------



## wakenbacon (Apr 5, 2015)

How warm did it get today?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Apr 5, 2015)

Farleyman said:


> Yesterday skied great too for the most part, tuckerbrook was in unreal shape, i bet it's amazing right now. Left around 1 because it was getting a little skied off and took a skin hike with the dog. Sweet view of cannon from the top of mt Agassiz View attachment 16454
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Awesome pic! Makes me wish I got in the back-country more with my Goldie. We do some on snowshoes, but usually less than 1hr loops.


----------



## Farleyman (Apr 5, 2015)

wakenbacon said:


> How warm did it get today?



I'd say 25-30... Stayed cold and the snow was feather light fluff 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bootladder (Apr 5, 2015)

Yup, good day today.  Mid-winter conditions.

However, I can't figure out why Middle Hardscrabble was closed (at around 1:30 or so).  Everything else was skiing sweet.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 5, 2015)

bootladder said:


> Yup, good day today.  Mid-winter conditions.
> 
> However, I can't figure out why Middle Hardscrabble was closed (at around 1:30 or so).  Everything else was skiing sweet.




Rub it in.  Scratched cornea and all.  Went to bed and not seeing well but woke up fine.  Crap!


----------



## dlague (Apr 5, 2015)

Bummer - we did not ski.  My family is getting burned out.  We were there for bobefest and the lines were never an issue.  We went out in three different sessions with different weather each time.  The last session around 1:30 was the best in terms of firmness but was cold because all our gear got wet earlier in the day.  Did run into Puck it, JDROMA, xwhaler, Cannonball and his wife but never got to make runs with them - another bummer.  Sorry if I missed someone.  Really wish I was there today.


----------



## petergriffen (Apr 5, 2015)

Sounds awesome sucks I gotta work all week


----------



## fcksummer (Apr 5, 2015)

a few pics from today


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 5, 2015)

Took a couple pics from the lift early on before the sun came out. Random skiers


----------



## Farleyman (Apr 6, 2015)

Dam! Wish I hadn't slept till 8... Shoulda been there for first chair!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Apr 6, 2015)

Farleyman said:


> Dam! Wish I hadn't slept till 8... Shoulda been there for first chair!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



We were getting dressed and ready to head up there at 7:30 on Sunday, when my son said that he did not want to ski - WHAT?  All he could think of was how hard every thing got by 3 PM Saturday and was not up for it.  My wife jumped on his band wagon.  Then I read today's posts and was crushed.  Showed the pics to my son and he was bummed out, stating that he did not know it was supposed to snow more.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 6, 2015)

dlague said:


> We were getting dressed and ready to head up there at 7:30 on Sunday, when my son said that he did not want to ski - WHAT?  All he could think of was how hard every thing got by 3 PM Saturday and was not up for it.  My wife jumped on his band wagon.  Then I read today's posts and was crushed.  Showed the pics to my son and he was bummed out, stating that he did not know it was supposed to snow more.



It was unexpected.  I was thinking the same as your son.  Based on the forecast my plan was to wait until mid afternoon and hopefully catch some sun and corn.  Woke up at 7 and it was puking. Rushed to get out the door for opening.  Just one of those things.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 6, 2015)

dlague said:


> We were getting dressed and ready to head up there at 7:30 on Sunday, when my son said that he did not want to ski - WHAT?  All he could think of was how hard every thing got by 3 PM Saturday and was not up for it.  My wife jumped on his band wagon.  Then I read today's posts and was crushed.  Showed the pics to my son and he was bummed out, stating that he did not know it was supposed to snow more.




I missed it too. Don't feel bad.  I am thinking of going up Thursday though.


----------



## dlague (Apr 6, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I missed it too. Don't feel bad.  I am thinking of going up Thursday though.



I will look at my schedule!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 6, 2015)

Most of the snowfall came the last 3 hours before opening.Big surprize and it was broom clearing snow around my truck.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 7, 2015)

Cannon keeps gettin it.7 more inches the last 24 hours.19 since Saturday.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 7, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Cannon keeps gettin it.7 more inches the last 24 hours.19 since Saturday.


And more Wednesday night.  Planning on Thursday.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 7, 2015)

Puck it said:


> And more Wednesday night.  Planning on Thursday.


Agreed,looks good but plan on a verybig melt after that into next week.Get the last of winter now.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 7, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Agreed,looks good but plan on a verybig melt after that into next week.Get the last of winter now.


Planning on it


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 7, 2015)

Wknd looks incredible....low to mid 50's and bluebird.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 7, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Wknd looks incredible....low to mid 50's and bluebird.


*Saturday*
Partly sunny, with a high near 41. Very windy. 
*Saturday Night*
Mostly cloudy, with a low around 29. Very windy. 

*Sunday*
Mostly sunny, with a high near 44. Windy. 

*Sunday Night*
Partly cloudy, with a low around 31. Windy. 

Only the wind could be a concern/


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm in the air right now between Cannon and Wildcat on Saturday.  Sounds like Cannon has gotten more snow recently


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 7, 2015)

...As I think to myself "Is there any way I could convince any of my family to go ski Sunday"...


----------



## Puck it (Apr 7, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> ...As I think to myself "Is there any way I could convince any of my family to go ski Sunday"...


  I don't even try to.  I just go. Makes I so much easier.


----------



## dlague (Apr 7, 2015)

Puck it said:


> *Saturday*
> Partly sunny, with a high near 41. Very windy.
> *Saturday Night*
> Mostly cloudy, with a low around 29. Very windy.
> ...



Well hopefully wind is not to much of a concern.  Plan on being there on Saturday and maybe a few hours on Sunday - darns kid's Lacrosse game is getting in the way.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 7, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I don't even try to.  I just go. Makes I so much easier.



Maybe it is "Hmm will I get (too much) shit if I go skiing on Sunday?"


----------



## dlague (Apr 7, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I don't even try to.  I just go. Makes I so much easier.



Some truth there!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 7, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Maybe it is "Hmm will I get (too much) shit if I go skiing on Sunday?"


I don't even think about the shit I could get.  I enjoy skiing. They don't as much. So I go.


----------



## bootladder (Apr 7, 2015)

From 93 on the way home yesterday  More white stuff.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 7, 2015)

bootladder said:


> From 93 on the way home yesterday  More white stuff.
> 
> View attachment 16476



Sure doesn't look like spring ! Umm Thursday could be a full on Winter conditions day !
Mental health day coming up !


----------



## Puck it (Apr 7, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Sure doesn't look like spring ! Umm Thursday could be a full on Winter conditions day !
> Mental health day coming up !


Anyone else up for up!


----------



## darent (Apr 7, 2015)

planning on skiing Canon thursday 9th or friday 10th  haven't decided and will let conditions dictate


----------



## dlague (Apr 7, 2015)

I will be there on Thursday around 9 and ski until 11:30 ish.  Then back to work which is about 30 minutes from there.


----------



## petergriffen (Apr 7, 2015)

Wonder if any chance they'd extend closing anymore? Would image not but who knows


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2015)

petergriffen said:


> Wonder if any chance they'd extend closing anymore? Would image not but who knows


No. They can't.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 8, 2015)

Puck it said:


> No. They can't.



Reason? I hadn't heard this? If they opened for a final wknd I'd definitely be there.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 8, 2015)

Think it may be insurance policy driven. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Reason? I hadn't heard this? If they opened for a final wknd I'd definitely be there.


  It is seasonal and full time employee driven.  Seasonal employee have to be let go at a certain time and the full time employees move to get the warm weather attractions ready after the winter.  The week extension will see management bumping chairs and JD will actually be out acing a liftie.


----------



## dlague (Apr 8, 2015)

So ...... Not sure why I didn't do this before, however, I took a extended lunch today and headed to Cannon.  Skied from 11:50 to 1 and I had a blast.  The conditions were PERFECT!  Although, from lift conversations, I heard things were frozen solid earlier in the day.  I guess timing is everything, because evidently things softened up considerably to mid winter conditions at the summit and off Peabody and very soft off the front by the time I was there.  Ended up skiing Profile->Middle Ravine->No Name Trail (across Gremlin and Rock garden)->Zoomer, then Back up and skied Upper Cannon->By Pass->Extension->Avalanche, then Middle Cannon->Rock Garden->Rocket and finished off with two runs off Zoomer Chair on Paulie's Folly and Garys (to complete the front).  I was able to complete all of these runs in one hour flat.  Nice thing about skiing alone - non stop ski on ski off.  Conditions were playful and super fun.  The bumps on skier's right on Zoomer were a little thick where untracked.  Like I said - wish I would have done that earlier in the season.

Profile


On Peabody Chair


Avalanche Down


Avalanche Up


Zoomer


----------



## dlague (Apr 8, 2015)

Zoomer Bumps


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 8, 2015)

dlague said:


> Skied from 11:50 to 12



That's a lot of skiing to fit into 10 minutes.


----------



## dlague (Apr 8, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> That's a lot of skiing to fit into 10 minutes.



Opps accidentally hit a 2 after entering 1 - fixed it.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice, I thought the bumps on Zoomer were pretty good last wknd. Wish I worked closer and could go skiing on my lunch break!


----------



## dlague (Apr 8, 2015)

dlague said:


> Opps accidentally hit a 2 after entering 1 - fixed it.


  If I were to get specific - on the chair at 11:53 and taking gear off at by truck at 12:55.  I parked in Puck it's spot!


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 8, 2015)

dlague said:


> If I were to get specific - on the chair at 11:53 and taking gear off at by truck at 12:55.  I parked in Puck it's spot!



Good for you Dave ! I don't think I could do it though !! I'd be late going back to work all the time !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Apr 8, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Good for you Dave ! I don't think I could do it though !! I'd be late going back to work all the time !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



My gear is always in my truck and it was a spontaneous moment that felt really damn good!  I will be there in the AM again.


----------



## petergriffen (Apr 8, 2015)

Wish they opened before 9


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 8, 2015)

petergriffen said:


> Wish they opened before 9



Wish they stayed open till 5 actually would be better 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## petergriffen (Apr 8, 2015)

Either way oh well good season who love closer than me


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2015)

So, sounds like Sunday a good mini AZ meet up is shaping up.  I'm in.  Xwhaler and I'm told Puckit


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 8, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> So, sounds like Sunday a good mini AZ meet up is shaping up.  I'm in.  Xwhaler and I'm told Puckit



Im in too ! Definitely !


----------



## dlague (Apr 8, 2015)

Hope to be there Sunday afternoon.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 8, 2015)

My brother skied Cannon today and sent me this pic of Tramline.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2015)

Maybe they should open the Tram for the summer season and let people continue to ski!

The base now looks deeper than when I skied it on March 7th.  Did your brother stash a car at the base or hoof it back to Zoomer?


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 8, 2015)

For me Saturday is possibly Tux, Wildcat, Cannon, or other. All based on a complex algorithm of weather and friends that probably won't be fully calculated until Friday night. But Sunday is most likely reserved for Cannon. And if you all are planning to be there that bumps it up from 95% to 99% likelihood. Should be a great day!


----------



## fcksummer (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll be there Sunday. I'll be getting a cannon pass for next season so it would be cool to get to know some of you. I'm usually solo.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 9, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Did your brother stash a car at the base or hoof it back to Zoomer?



He said he was able to skate back to Zoomer, and it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 9, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> My brother skied Cannon today and sent me this pic of Tramline.



Wow.  That looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> He said he was able to skate back to Zoomer, and it wasn't that bad.



I'm clearly lazier than your brother.  I want to ski both Tramline and Kinsman on Sunday, but I'm dreading the skate to the lift.  :lol:


----------



## beemercer (Apr 9, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm clearly lazier than your brother.  I want to ski both Tramline and Kinsman on Sunday, but I'm dreading the skate to the lift.  [emoji38]


My friend and I did Kinsman on Sunday and there was some well established tracks into the Banshee glade right around where the Tramline flattens out that got you high enough to basically eliminate the skate.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2015)

cool 

when I skied Tramline last I figured there was a high way out, but didn't really look closely.  Makes sense


----------



## beemercer (Apr 9, 2015)

Also, some photos from one of the best days I've had at Cannon


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2015)

Today was awesome 3" at base and 5"ish at summit.  Things softened up low.  Summits had relatively light powder in them.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 9, 2015)

Awesome it was ! Glade fest 2015  !
Glad I convinced you to call it a day when I did .... Toasted !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 9, 2015)

Curious.....Any of you Cannon guys ever ski Mt Lafayette slides ?, Look like they could be insane ,


----------



## petergriffen (Apr 9, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 9, 2015)

A few pics from today 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Apr 9, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Curious.....Any of you Cannon guys ever ski Mt Lafayette slides ?, Look like they could be insane ,


I have not but others have.  There is a videos of guys skiing Lincoln's throat and Lafaytte Brook


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> View attachment 16499View attachment 16500View attachment 16501View attachment 16502View attachment 16503
> 
> A few pics from today
> 
> ...



Holy Crap!  What's today's date?  wow


----------



## beemercer (Apr 9, 2015)

meant to post these earlier, couple photos from this sunday past, hoping this sunday coming up is just as incredible


----------



## dlague (Apr 9, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Holy Crap!  What's today's date?  wow



More!


----------



## Farleyman (Apr 10, 2015)

Hoping to get there tomorrow afternoon, check out the conditions around the mountain then rip it up all day Sunday, could be my last day on lift access trails.. Sad to the the season coming to an end 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Farleyman (Apr 10, 2015)

I may be solo Sunday if you guys don't  mind a tag along. You all seem to know where the goods are, this is only my third season with a pass to cannon. Still learning where everything is 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dmw (Apr 10, 2015)

I may jump in on Sunday too.


----------



## dlague (Apr 10, 2015)

I will be there either Saturday or Sunday or both.  Still trying to figure out plans based on my sons Lacrosse schedule.


----------



## petergriffen (Apr 10, 2015)

Ill be there Saturday hopefullu not too windy


----------



## Puck it (Apr 10, 2015)

Winds look bad at altitude.  Gusts to 75mph for tomorrow.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 10, 2015)

Wind is keeping me away from Tux and Wildcat tomorrow.  I'll be watching Cannon (plus BW and others).  So if anyone decides on Cannon tomorrow shoot me a pm if you want to connect.


----------



## dlague (Apr 11, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Wind is keeping me away from Tux and Wildcat tomorrow.  I'll be watching Cannon (plus BW and others).  So if anyone decides on Cannon tomorrow shoot me a pm if you want to connect.



My son and I will be at cannon.


----------



## dlague (Apr 11, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Winds look bad at altitude.  Gusts to 75mph for tomorrow.



That is what the Zoomer chair is for.


----------



## witch hobble (Apr 11, 2015)

Tough love out there today.  Last day the whole family unit could ski together.  Bummer.  Tomorrow should kick ass.  Coverage for 4/11 is incredible.  I probably have 2 more days to get in, but those dreaded kids sports, known to be killers of spring skiing, have got me tomorrow. Have fun!


----------



## yeggous (Apr 12, 2015)

Yesterday at Wildcat was rough. Everything off of the Bobcat lift was good. The summit was scary.

Today I'm at Cannon. Look for the guy in black pants, red and black jacket, and a neon orange helmet. Skiing Rossi Experience 88s.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 12, 2015)

Will look out for you. I'm the snowboarder on skis...easy to pick out.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 12, 2015)

Is this place closing soon or staying open?


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 12, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Is this place closing soon or staying open?



Closing the 19th I believe.  Bretton on Patriots Day.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## yeggous (Apr 12, 2015)

Deleted duplicate post. Thanks iPhone app!


----------



## yeggous (Apr 12, 2015)

Yesterday at Wildcat was rough. Everything off of the Bobcat lift was good. The summit was scary.

Today I'm at Cannon. Look for the guy in black pants, red and black jacket, and a neon orange helmet. Skiing Rossi Experience 88s.

This place is a zoo today. I have never seen it so busy. We're talking about Vermont sized lift lines.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Apr 12, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Yesterday at Wildcat was rough. Everything off of the Bobcat lift was good. The summit was scary.
> 
> Today I'm at Cannon. Look for the guy in black pants, red and black jacket, and a neon orange helmet. Skiing Rossi Experience 88s.
> 
> ...



We got there in the afternoon and skied til last chair.  Peabody line was not too bad.  Zoomer lift never had a line.  Tucker brook had no line.  Summit chair had a line for sure.  Everything skied really well and yes Cannon had a good day.   My wife, son and I hung with Cannonball, JDRoma, Puck it, xwhaler and fck summer for a bit at Zoomer bar.  Todays conditions - Way better than the day before.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 14, 2015)

dlague said:


> We got there in the afternoon and skied til last chair.  Peabody line was not too bad.  Zoomer lift never had a line.  Tucker brook had no line.  Summit chair had a line for sure.  Everything skied really well and yes Cannon had a good day.   My wife, son and I hung with Cannonball, JDRoma, Puck it, xwhaler and fck summer for a bit at Zoomer bar.  Todays conditions - Way better than the day before.



Thats an understatement.Saturday was one and done for me.By far worst the this year.Amazing turn around on Sunday.So good I had to stay Monday.Carbon copy almost as the snow got too manky and stop and go in the unskied areas.Only semed like 100 skiers so the sun made for tough turns in the afternoon.


----------



## bootladder (Apr 17, 2015)

One more weekend. Didn't look too bad from the highway today.


----------



## shpride (Apr 18, 2015)

I can confirm from yesterday that it was pretty darn good
 good


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 18, 2015)

Good times at Cannon today! Lots of soft spring bumps!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 20, 2015)

Saturday turned out much more sunny than forecasted and the snow was great.Then came the lightning and the lifts were shut down at 3.Sunday was pretty frozen early with the top of the mt bathed in a new white dusting.Great year!


----------



## dlague (Apr 20, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Saturday turned out much more sunny than forecasted and the snow was great.Then came the lightning and the lifts were shut down at 3.Sunday was pretty frozen early with the top of the mt bathed in a new white dusting.Great year!



Yes Saturday turned out to be better than forecasted.  We expected to ski until 1 ish on Saturday and ended up leaving just before 3 right before the storm rolled in.  Loved the way it skied both Saturday and Sunday.   Sunday Profile was closed until it thawed out a little.  Everything covered in rime at the summit.  Was awesome.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 23, 2015)

Holy Crap.  Cannon's Cam shot right now (4/23 at 17:54) (thanks JDRoma):


Also, I think it's awesome that dlague's picture is still Cannon's front page pic.  Mostly likely that will stay on their winter site until next season!!  http://www.cannonmt.com/


----------



## Puck it (Apr 23, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Holy Crap.  Cannon's Cam shot right now (4/23 at 17:54) (thanks JDRoma):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks awesome.


----------



## dlague (Apr 23, 2015)

Looks like they should still be open!!!!!


----------



## fcksummer (Apr 23, 2015)

Damn shame they're closed with all that snow.

Zoomer bar road trip this weekend?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 23, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> Damn shame they're closed with all that snow.
> 
> Zoomer bar road trip this weekend?


Heading to Kton Saturday.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 23, 2015)

And they're closed?  What a shame!!  That looks nice.

Props on the cover shot dlague!


----------



## Abubob (Apr 24, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> Damn shame they're closed with all that snow.
> 
> Zoomer bar road trip this weekend?


Anyone planning on skinning that?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 24, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Anyone planning on skinning that?



Not this weekend.


----------



## fcksummer (Apr 24, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Heading to Kton Saturday.



I might be interested in that. Was originally thinking about Sugarbush or maybe Wildcat...


----------



## Puck it (Apr 24, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> I might be interested in that. Was originally thinking about Sugarbush or maybe Wildcat...


Heading up with John and meeting my bro in law there.  I have 30% if you go.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 24, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Anyone planning on skinning that?





fcksummer said:


> I might be interested in that. Was originally thinking about Sugarbush or maybe Wildcat...



Saturday is probably a no go for me. Might consider skinning Cannon or hitting wildcat on Sunday. Probably won't make the call until late Saturday.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 24, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Anyone planning on skinning that?


My friend already has.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 26, 2015)

So depressing to have this closed as we drove by today


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 27, 2015)

The top looks like January this mornng.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 27, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> The top looks like January this mornng.


Saw that too.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 27, 2015)

Open it back up!! :razz:

I'm going to make it a point to get to Cannon next season.  I'm rather surprised to see they do not have any CSC days though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2015)

CSC or any club discounts in NH are few and far between and the ones that are available aren't all that great in comparison to VT.   That's why I'm no longer a member of a ski club.  I ski in NH the most.  

Best bet is to go on a Tuesday or Thursday for twofer one deals at Cannon.   Or wait until April when it's twofer one every day.  SuperBowl Sunday is another twofer day.  Lots of Azers there for that.


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2015)

Shout out to the Cannon crew that were at Killington on Saturday - it was a blast.  To think that I trusted my 12 year old to follow Puck it into the trees!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 27, 2015)

dlague said:


> Shout out to the Cannon crew that were at Killington on Saturday - it was a blast.  To think that I trusted my 12 year old to follow Puck it into the trees!


  And an off map glade too!!!!


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> CSC or any club discounts in NH are few and far between and the ones that are available aren't all that great in comparison to VT.   That's why I'm no longer a member of a ski club.  I ski in NH the most.
> 
> Best bet is to go on a Tuesday or Thursday for twofer one deals at Cannon.   Or wait until April when it's twofer one every day.  SuperBowl Sunday is another twofer day.  Lots of Azers there for that.



Ah, interesting.  Through my work (ticketsatwork) I can get discount lift tickets at Cannon.  I can't look right now though, it just says "See You Winter 2015" instead of any pricing.  I'm sure its not 1/2 price or anything that good though.


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2015)

Puck it said:


> And an off map glade too!!!!



He said next winter he will follow you anywhere and then you will have to follow him through he park!  Now if I can get my wife to follow you off map I will be all set!  We can do it!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 27, 2015)

Zoomer Bar moves to the Umbrella Bars!!!!


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Zoomer Bar moves to the Umbrella Bars!!!!



Yes it did!  BTW - My wife said she had no business ski with all of us - she did fine IMO!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 27, 2015)

dlague said:


> Yes it did!  BTW - My wife said she had no business ski with all of us - she did fine IMO!


  I think she did great.  A trooper for going down Middle Ovation but she did bail on the Lower Ovation though.


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I think she did great.  A trooper for going down Middle Ovation but she did bail on the Lower Ovation though.



Well JDRoma and I did too! My wife and I also did not feel like hiking up to The Light!  Wishing now we would have, but she did the bumps on Escapade instead.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 27, 2015)

dlague said:


> Well JDRoma and I did too!.



Yes I Bruced out of that one ! Everything else was a go. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> Yes I Bruced out of that one ! Everything else was a go.



Well there was not a whole lot of coverage there.  Plus I did not want my wife to be skiing alone - ya that's it - you did not want my wife to be skiing alone either.  :beer:


----------



## fcksummer (Apr 27, 2015)

dlague said:


> Well there was not a whole lot of coverage there.  Plus I did not want my wife to be skiing alone - ya that's it - you did not want my wife to be skiing alone either.  :beer:



Plenty of coverage...not even sure why they had it roped off! :razz:


----------



## Puck it (Apr 27, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> Plenty of coverage...not even sure why they had it roped off! :razz:


I saw no problem with it.  Plenty of coverage to open imho.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 28, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Zoomer Bar moves to the Umbrella Bars!!!!



Heh...I recognize that electric blue jacket. I saw you guys on Saturday booting up in the lodge. 

My son and I were at a table right near you; we were up for the weekend. 

Too focused on getting out on the snow to recognize anyone.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 28, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Heh...I recognize that electric blue jacket. I saw you guys on Saturday booting up in the lodge.
> 
> My son and I were at a table right near you; we were up for the weekend.
> 
> Too focused on getting out on the snow to recognize anyone.


  That was not me.  I don't boot up in the lodge especially he KBL.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 28, 2015)

Puck it said:


> That was not me.  I don't boot up in the lodge especially he KBL.



I knew it wasn't you but I recognize the group.

You sound like my friend Karl who will not go into any lodge for any reason.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 28, 2015)

JimG. said:


> I knew it wasn't you but I recognize the group.
> 
> You sound like my friend Karl who will not go into any lodge for any reason.


I go into lodges just not to boot up. There is beer in most of them.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 28, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I go into lodges just not to boot up. There is beer in most of them.



Karl is more hardcore than you then...he won't go in for beer either. Buys his own.


----------



## 180 (Apr 28, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Karl is more hardcore than you then...he won't go in for beer either. Buys his own.



No reason to go in the lodge with handicap permit, Karl!


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2015)

One of my co-workers and his son skinned up cannon twice on Saturday and skied runs summit to bottom of front five both times and he said the coverage was great.  They were taking advantage of the new snow that had fallen the night before.  He said there was close to 6 inches of fresh at the summit and new snow all the way down.

Going up that twice has to be one hell of a work out!


----------



## JimG. (Apr 29, 2015)

180 said:


> No reason to go in the lodge with handicap permit, Karl!



LOL! King of D lift.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 29, 2015)

I was going to say that this Karl sounds awesome, but now it appears that he may be abusing someone's handicap placard, so I will withhold judgment.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 29, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I was going to say that this Karl sounds awesome, but now it appears that he may be abusing someone's handicap placard, so I will withhold judgment.



I assure you he is not abusing handicap parking privileges. All on the up and up.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 29, 2015)

JimG. said:


> I assure you he is not abusing handicap parking privileges. All on the up and up.



Then he is awesome!


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Karl is more hardcore than you then...he won't go in for beer either. Buys his own.



Well, those super cold days it just seems weird to pack a bunch of people in a car to drink beer and drinking in the car by yourself well........

Come Spring - then there is Zoomerbar!


----------



## boofenstien (Apr 29, 2015)

How is Cannon on post-season access? Stealth required?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks like April


----------



## Puck it (Apr 29, 2015)

boofenstien said:


> How is Cannon on post-season access? Stealth required?


no issues at all


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Looks like April



Still is April!  They should be open!  Could of had a Cannon May date.

Like I posted earlier:

One of my co-workers and his son skinned up cannon twice on Saturday and skied runs summit to bottom of front five both times and he said the coverage was great. They were taking advantage of the new snow that had fallen the night before. He said there was close to 6 inches of fresh at the summit and new snow all the way down.

Going up that twice has to be one hell of a work out!


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 29, 2015)

boofenstien said:


> How is Cannon on post-season access? Stealth required?



Policy: "absolutely prohibited". Reality: I've skinned it many times, as have tons of other people.
Further reality:  Be smart. Be safe. Be respectful of the land, the people, the equipment, the policy, etc.  Just generally be chill and have fun. And you'll be fine.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 29, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Looks like April



I really need to stop looking at the webcam it's making me crazy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Apr 30, 2015)

dlague said:


> Well, those super cold days it just seems weird to pack a bunch of people in a car to drink beer and drinking in the car by yourself well........
> 
> Come Spring - then there is Zoomerbar!



That would be really weird. We drink Karl's beer at his house 4 miles from the mountain.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 30, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Then he is awesome!



You should slide with us at least a day next season.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 30, 2015)

JimG. said:


> You should slide with us at least a day next season.



Sounds like a plan.  I've been meaning to get back up to Hunter - it's been around 15 years!


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2015)

Feels like this thread got hijacked!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 30, 2015)

dlague said:


> Feels like this thread got hijacked!


I know. Get the Hunter crap out my Cannon's Lover Thread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 30, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I know. Get the Hunter crap out my Cannon's Lover Thread!!!!!!!!!!



Yes - sorry.  Any guesses on when Satan's Stairway will open next season?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 30, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Yes - sorry.  Any guesses on when Satan's Stairway will open next season?


No Joey's allowed


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 30, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Sounds like a plan.  I've been meaning to get back up to Hunter - it's been around 15 years!



Wow.  Did you just commit to skiing 5 days next year instead of 4?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 30, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Wow.  Did you just commit to skiing 5 days next year instead of 4?!



Uh oh - I think you're right.  Looks like Puck it and I won't be slaying tramline together for another couple of seasons!


----------



## chuckstah (May 2, 2015)

Still looked awesome on a drive by today. Top to bottom coverage with the front five all still connected top to bottom. Poor quality pics from moving car!


----------



## dlague (May 6, 2015)

Quoted from another thread:



VTKilarney said:


> St. Johnsbury Academy is moving their operations to New Hampshire, including dorm student recreational skiing.
> 
> 
> .



Great more traffic!


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 7, 2015)

Had a friend ski Cannon yesterday.Wondering what all the snow removal was for.Guessing there trying to get some of the mt roads clear to dry up quicker.The summit photo I would guess is to get that area to dry out for tourists.


----------



## Puck it (May 7, 2015)

That is a ton of snow near the quad still.


----------



## dlague (May 7, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Had a friend ski Cannon yesterday.Wondering what all the snow removal was for.Guessing there trying to get some of the mt roads clear to dry up quicker.The summit photo I would guess is to get that area to dry out for tourists.



Trying to mess it up because they are tired of people skinning proving that they could have stayed open longer.


----------



## freeski (May 7, 2015)

Maybe they had some diesel left over and they wouldn't get the same budget next year if they didn't burn it all?


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 18, 2015)

Here is what was left on Saturday.The longest line left was on Paulies.


----------



## Puck it (May 18, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Here is what was left on Saturday.The longest line left was on Paulies.


The snow of the left of Paulies was pretty deep. I figured that would be the last to go.


----------



## fcksummer (May 22, 2015)

I was bored...so I spray painted an old rental board I had laying around


----------



## Jcb890 (May 23, 2015)

Haha nice!


----------



## Puck it (May 23, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> I was bored...so I spray painted an old rental board I had laying around


Nice.


----------



## JDMRoma (May 23, 2015)

Awesome ! Nice work !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (May 23, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> I was bored...so I spray painted an old rental board I had laying around



Looks pretty cool!


----------



## dlague (May 26, 2015)

A look at the clearing that is going on over on the Mittersill Side.

https://www.facebook.com/Mittersill...1432663957775770.1275927967/1618285491718597/


----------



## Abubob (May 28, 2015)

dlague said:


> A look at the clearing that is going on over on the Mittersill Side.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Mittersill...1432663957775770.1275927967/1618285491718597/


Ha ha! I forgot I'm permanently banned from Cannon's Facebook page. Maybe I'll have to create a lurker persona.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 28, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Ha ha! I forgot I'm permanently banned from Cannon's Facebook page. Maybe I'll have to create a lurker persona.



The page didn't work for me and I'm pretty sure I'm not banned from their FB page.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2015)

Think it's just a bad link.  Doesn't work for me either.


----------



## Puck it (May 28, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/MittersillTrailImprovementproject/photos


This linky worky!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2015)

are a few of those pictures from Barron's?  I thought just the big giant training hill was what was getting cleared.  There looks to be other trail projects as well.

That whole place is going to be widened and have snowmaking in a couple of years.  Call it Cannon's South Peak.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 28, 2015)

For those of us Cannon newbs (maybe just me?) can you explain what they are doing?  I haven't been to Cannon, but after driving by it on my trip to Jay Peak a couple months ago, I will certainly attempt to go next season at some point.

And I just noticed that Cannon is not part of the CSC list, which is a bummer... hmmmmmmm


----------



## Puck it (May 28, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> are a few of those pictures from Barron's?  I thought just the big giant training hill was what was getting cleared.  There looks to be other trail projects as well.
> 
> That whole place is going to be widened and have snowmaking in a couple of years.  Call it Cannon's South Peak.


  Some are of the connecting trial from the top of the t-bar to Barons.


----------



## Puck it (May 28, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> For those of us Cannon newbs (maybe just me?) can you explain what they are doing?  I haven't been to Cannon, but after driving by it on my trip to Jay Peak a couple months ago, I will certainly attempt to go next season at some point.
> 
> And I just noticed that Cannon is not part of the CSC list, which is a bummer... hmmmmmmm



Read.

http://cannonmt.com/mittersill_info.html


----------



## Jcb890 (May 28, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Read.
> 
> http://cannonmt.com/mittersill_info.html



Cool, thanks!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 28, 2015)

Shit. Sad to see all that cutting. I mean yeah i knew it was coming but still sad. Oh well, guess im now curious to see how those spaces will ski next winter... 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## AdironRider (May 28, 2015)

This is like a broken record. 

There is no shame in cutting trails back to what they once were. This isn't some new scar on the landscape. 

Unless you're talking to Threecy, then its like Chernobyl.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2015)

oh joy

Adironrider being contrarian, just to be contrarian..........just like a broken record.


Some people liked it the way it was.  Hell, now I wish the lift never went in and Mittersill was left "lost."   

And given those trails haven't looked like that in your lifetime, in that regard it is a "new scar"


----------



## AdironRider (May 28, 2015)

And DHS trying to swing his dick around. Some surprise. 

The way it was was a fully established resort and they are returning the trails to that level. What it was is what you are getting. You can move the goalposts all you want, but since you know me so well you know I don't care. 

You can actually go earn BC turns all over the Northeast, but the only people bitching about cutting at Mitt are to lazy to go do so. Get over it.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (May 28, 2015)

AdironRider said:


> Get over it.


And if this thread is like a broken record so what. Get over it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2015)

so Jackson hardcore......rock on tough guy


People are free to express an opinion on how they preferred terrain.  If you want to come in here, call folks out and act like a dick per usual; well I guess you're free to do that too.   

get over yourself Adironrider.   Your about ten years late in getting over this teenage level internet tough guy persona of yours.


----------



## AdironRider (May 28, 2015)

Dude, I feel bad for your newborn growing up with a total asshole as a Dad. You should focus on having a good time with him, rather than getting your panties in a wad over the internet. If you knew me as well as you say you do, you'd realize I don't give a shit about your opinion. 

Pot meet kettle tough guy. Enjoy your day!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 28, 2015)

:lol:

okay dude

see you back tomorrow with you shitting on someone else and their opinion.


and bringing someone's family into any sort of internet banter?  yeah, that's the true asshole


----------



## xwhaler (May 28, 2015)

A ski off is in order?!  Having skied with (read: trying to keep up with) DHS gets my early bet.   

Re: Mittersill....as long as the snow is good there is plenty of terrain among both Cannon and Mittersill to keep everyone fat and happy


----------



## Tin (May 28, 2015)

I'm challenging Puck It down the Tramline. Let's all do it. Love how the day K closes for the season ski-off discussion really gets going.


----------



## Puck it (May 28, 2015)

Tin said:


> I'm challenging Puck It down the Tramline. Let's all do it. Love how the day K closes for the season ski-off discussion really gets going.


That makes it an uphill slog to the Zoomer bar though.


----------



## xwhaler (May 28, 2015)

Relocate zoomer bar to tram?  Problem solved!


----------



## dlague (May 28, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Relocate zoomer bar to tram?  Problem solved!



Then it is not the Zoomer bar!  Plus I am sure there is a path through the woods without going to the tram lodge that would provide access to zoomer bar.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 28, 2015)

And to think I didn't have anything to do with this.

Precious!

Someone, I'm not saying who, needs a time out.


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 29, 2015)

I actually agree with AR on this one.There will still probably be 50% less cleared terrain than when it closed.


----------



## Puck it (May 29, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Relocate zoomer bar to tram?  Problem solved!


 Then it is not ski up!!!!  What are you thinking?


----------



## Puck it (May 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> Then it is not the Zoomer bar!  Plus I am sure there is a path through the woods without going to the tram lodge that would provide access to zoomer bar.


 That would be tough.  You would need to get to the top of Jasper's and ha is uphill too.


----------



## Tin (May 29, 2015)

Puck it said:


> That would be tough.  You would need to get to the top of Jasper's and ha is uphill too.



This is why I just hide beers and small bottles around the mountain. :flag:


----------



## Puck it (May 29, 2015)

Tin said:


> This is why I just hide beers and small bottles around the mountain. :flag:


Kinda hard to power the blender up except in the back of the FJ at the Zoomer Bar for margaritas.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 2, 2015)

What is wrong with this pic?


----------



## Abubob (Jun 2, 2015)

Puck it said:


> What is wrong with this pic?


Wrong color.

Fixed it.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jun 2, 2015)

Puck it said:


> What is wrong with this pic?



The sun is out and No Wind !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jun 2, 2015)

Ya and there is not one piece of ice on the whole mt!


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 2, 2015)

It also appears to be mostly underwater.


----------



## dlague (Jun 3, 2015)

Puck it said:


> What is wrong with this pic?



A lot is wrong with this picture!  There are leaves on the trees, the trails are the wrong color, and the lake is liquid.  Taken during the wrong time of year!


----------



## Puck it (Jun 3, 2015)

dlague said:


> A lot is wrong with this picture!  There are leaves on the trees, the trails are the wrong color, and the lake is liquid.  Taken during the wrong time of year!


And the guns are not on!!!!!!


----------



## dlague (Jun 3, 2015)

Puck it said:


> And the guns are not on!!!!!!



Yup!


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 3, 2015)

It's a cool photo though of the front 5.  We have plans to take my son to the Flume this summer I think


----------



## Puck it (Jun 3, 2015)

And the trees are blocking the White FJ waiting for the next snow.


----------



## dlague (Jun 3, 2015)

Puck it said:


> And the trees are blocking the White FJ waiting for the next snow.





Puck it said:


> And the guns are not on!!!!!!



Damn stole my thunder was going to post that.


----------



## HouseQuinn (Jun 19, 2015)

This should probably go in the hiking forum, but anyone know if you can hike around on the Tramline/Kinsman? I want to check them out in summer before checking them out in winter. I know you can do at least part of Kinsman as it overlaps the Kinsman Ridge trail, but wondering if I can just take the tram up and walk down the whole thing. Wouldn't mind poking around some of the other glades to get familiar as well. Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 19, 2015)

HouseQuinn said:


> This should probably go in the hiking forum, but anyone know if you can hike around on the Tramline/Kinsman? I want to check them out in summer before checking them out in winter. I know you can do at least part of Kinsman as it overlaps the Kinsman Ridge trail, but wondering if I can just take the tram up and walk down the whole thing. Wouldn't mind poking around some of the other glades to get familiar as well. Any tips are appreciated.



No hiking on ski trails allowed at Cannon. There are signs at the top.


----------



## dlague (Jun 19, 2015)

Puck it said:


> No hiking on ski trails allowed at Cannon. There are signs at the top.



Seriously?  That is absurd!


----------



## HouseQuinn (Jun 19, 2015)

Seriously. Not trying to take an ATV down it or anything, just want to take a quick walk through to see if I should even bother to attempt it on skis. Trying to be proactive here. Oh well.


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 19, 2015)

Puck it said:


> No hiking on ski trails allowed at Cannon. There are signs at the top.



True, no hiking on the "ski trails".  But yes, you can hike the Kinsman Trail that goes up through what has become Kinsman Glade.  You can't (and wouldn't want to) hike Tramline.  Kinsman Hiking trail details  http://www.summitpost.org/kinsman-ridge-trail/160754


----------



## HouseQuinn (Jun 19, 2015)

Cool, thanks for the details. I wanted to do Franconia Ridge tomorrow but we're limited on time, so Kinsman it is.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jun 19, 2015)

The no hiking on Cannon trails is for good reason.Down low it might not be evident but up top you can clearly see how thin the "topsoil" is on this giant rock.The hikin paths at the top are all right down to granite.Anyway,here is what I would do.Hike the Kinsman Ridge trail out of the Tram parking lot.It stays just south(lookers left) of Kinsman Glade.When you get somewhere in the area of te botom of 1Tramway/Vista way trails then head right.You'll run ito it.I dont think youd have a issue with anybody hiking back down Kinsman Glade as its totally out view.


----------



## HouseQuinn (Jun 19, 2015)

Awesome, again, thanks for the info!


----------



## Puck it (Jun 19, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> .When you get somewhere in the area of te botom of 1Tramway/Vista way trails then head right.You'll run ito it.


 Are you saying to hike down from the Tram? He will be visible from the Tram.


----------



## dlague (Jun 20, 2015)

BTW was driving back from VT this evening and you can clearly see the work (damage) they have been doing over at Mittersill on barons and up on the middle as well.  It is very evident because everything is green on all the trails except over on Mittersill where they have been cutting and everything is brown.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jun 22, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Are you saying to hike down from the Tram? He will be visible from the Tram.


No,you must have missed this part:Hike the Kinsman Ridge trail out of the Tram parking lot.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jun 22, 2015)

Here are some newer shots that I had not seen.First is the view down the recleared Taft Slope.2nd is the old t-bar top station and the 3rd I'm guessing is the new cutback trail to Barons.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 22, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> No,you must have missed this part:Hike the Kinsman Ridge trail out of the Tram parking lot.


Got ya


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jun 22, 2015)

Shit. Sad to see all that cutting. I mean yeah i knew it was coming but  still sad. Oh well, guess im now curious to see how those spaces will  ski next winter...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jun 24, 2015)

This is whacked


----------



## Puck it (Jun 25, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> This is whacked


The old t bar line that held some of the best snow is now gone!


----------



## Tin (Jun 25, 2015)

Puck it said:


> The old t bar line that held some of the best snow is now gone!



Savemeasammy and I enjoyed it a few times last year. Are the rest of things still relatively in tact? It seemed like the entire hill was skiable and had lots of little rabbit holes.


----------



## dlague (Jun 25, 2015)

Puck it said:


> The old t bar line that held some of the best snow is now gone!



Yup I could see there was a lot of clear cutting going on when I was driving south from VT.  Tried taking a picture but it was blurry.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 25, 2015)

Tin said:


> Savemeasammy and I enjoyed it a few times last year. Are the rest of things still relatively in tact? It seemed like the entire hill was skiable and had lots of little rabbit holes.



All of the rabbit holes to the right of the chair and starting at the top of the old bar will be gone.  But everything over in Candy land will still be intact.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jun 25, 2015)

If you look at what has been cut next to what was there before,its a very small amount.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 9, 2015)

I see Cannon launched a new website today.Looks a lot fresher and updated.
http://www.cannonmt.com/index.html


----------



## Puck it (Jul 9, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> I see Cannon launched a new website today.Looks a lot fresher and updated.
> http://www.cannonmt.com/index.html


Damn, I was using that exact same format for the Zoomer Bar website.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 9, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> I see Cannon launched a new website today.Looks a lot fresher and updated.
> http://www.cannonmt.com/index.html



Looks ugly and disjointed in my browser - firefox - looks good in IE though


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jul 9, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Damn, I was using that exact same format for the Zoomer Bar website.



I still have yet to experience this joint. I am not a very good drunk though. But in my defense, dancing on tables with ski boots is hard after a few too many.


----------



## granite (Jul 13, 2015)

I did not know that a new dam was being built for Echo Lake; rom Cannon Web site, Mittersill info:

The Mittersill - Cannon hiking trail will be closed this summer and possibly longer due to the Mittersill Improvement Project. 

Phase II of the Mittersill Terrain Improvement Project Underway

•We’ll offer snowmaking from top-to-bottom on Baron’s Run this season


•The Mittersill trail footprint will include the final widening and shaping on Taft Slalom, Baron’s Run, Skyline, Ridge Run, and the new connecting trail from the top of the (future) surface lift back over to Baron’s Run


•A new dam is being constructed at Echo Lake to increase both our snowmaking capacity and downstream flow to support the fish habitat


----------



## granite (Jul 13, 2015)

granite said:


> I did not know that a new dam was being built for Echo Lake; rom Cannon Web site, Mittersill info:
> 
> The Mittersill - Cannon hiking trail will be closed this summer and possibly longer due to the Mittersill Improvement Project.
> 
> ...



I hope this does not flood out the Zoomer Bar.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 13, 2015)

Correct me if I am mistaken, but it looks like you can see a lot of recent cutting at Mittersill from the interstate while heading south toward Cannon.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 13, 2015)

skifastr said:


> Shit. Sad to see all that cutting. I mean yeah i knew it was coming but  still sad. Oh well, guess im now curious to see how those spaces will  ski next winter...


Ski!....how we wish.   I would hazard a guess =  _slopeside, ski-in/ski-out_ condos.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 13, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Ski!....how we wish.   I would hazard a guess =  _slopeside, ski-in/ski-out_ condos.


No land for it there.


----------



## dlague (Jul 13, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Ski!....how we wish.   I would hazard a guess =  _slopeside, ski-in/ski-out_ condos.



There are condos there already from Mittersill's earlier years.  I do not see more going in due to restrictions.

My brother-in-law climbs a lot in that area coming from Littleton and in his opinion they are raping and pillaging Mittersill and he thinks it is now ruined.  Certainly damaged for sure in many skier's eye.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 13, 2015)

bigbog said:


> _ski-in/ski-out_ condos.


The Mittersill village has been there for decades. Hey, if it's not going to be the slack country paradise it could have been, then why not?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 13, 2015)

dlague said:


> There are condos there already from Mittersill's earlier years.  I do not see more going in due to restrictions.
> 
> My brother-in-law climbs a lot in that area coming from Littleton and in his opinion they are raping and pillaging Mittersill and he thinks it is now ruined.  Certainly damaged for sure in many skier's eye.



He must have been horrified back in the early 80's before mother nature did its thing and reclaimed most of the old trails.


----------



## dlague (Jul 15, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> He must have been horrified back in the early 80's before mother nature did its thing and reclaimed most of the old trails.



Will have to ask!


----------



## witch hobble (Jul 16, 2015)

I drove in to Mitt yesterday.  It's a big, wide cut for sure.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 16, 2015)

witch hobble said:


> I drove in to Mitt yesterday.  It's a big, wide cut for sure.


 Looks like the 80's super trails on steroids.

http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=290


----------



## witch hobble (Jul 16, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Looks like the 80's super trails on steroids.
> 
> http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=290



Ha!  Threecy always has to get the talking points in!  "Facing the same direction as the wind scoured Cannonball trail".  Whole mountain except Zoomer side has a bit of that aspect to it.

Profile ain't my fave, but it skied great this past year fairly often.


----------



## Tin (Jul 17, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Looks like the 80's super trails on steroids.
> 
> http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=290




They better hope they don't get a ton of rain anytime soon. Looks like an erosion nightmare waiting to happen.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 17, 2015)

witch hobble said:


> Ha!  Threecy always has to get the talking points in!  "Facing the same direction as the wind scoured Cannonball trail".  Whole mountain except Zoomer side has a bit of that aspect to it.
> 
> Profile ain't my fave, but it skied great this past year fairly often.


 I don't remember a day this year that profile skied like crap. It must have been a good year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 17, 2015)

witch hobble said:


> Ha!  Threecy always has to get the talking points in!  "Facing the same direction as the wind scoured Cannonball trail".  Whole mountain except Zoomer side has a bit of that aspect to it.



Ha!

I noticed that too.  :lol:

I love his website.  It is probably my second most frequented skiing related website after this one.  What makes it so great is not only the tremendous abundance of information, but also that it's presented in an unbiased manner.

Except for Cannon.  He always has to crowbar a dig in somewhere when talking about Cannon.  They must have kicked his dog or something.


----------



## dlague (Jul 17, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I don't remember a day this year that profile skied like crap. It must have been a good year.



December when it got wind blown a few times - poachers were finding the rocks! Kidding aside, Profile was great once the season got cranking.  They did shut it down during the ice weekend in January.


----------



## freeski (Jul 17, 2015)

They will not have the same problem with the wind as the do on Profile IMHO. It's lower, off the peak and further from the choke point coming through the notch. Man, I'm in favor of the improvements, but that looks wide.


----------



## fcksummer (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks like a runway.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 21, 2015)

Saw in that link that Echo Lake will be raised 3-5 ft to help with needed expansion to Mittersill.Looking at this pic I'm wondering how much of the beach will be lost.


----------



## witch hobble (Jul 22, 2015)

Still want to hear more about how much less the FSC will be using Gary's, turnpike, and the main mountain in general once this all goes down


----------



## Puck it (Jul 22, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Saw in that link that Echo Lake will be raised 3-5 ft to help with needed expansion to Mittersill.Looking at this pic I'm wondering how much of the beach will be lost.



Probably drain it in the spring and let it fill higher in the fall.  Is my guess.


----------



## dlague (Jul 22, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Probably drain it in the spring and let it fill higher in the fall.  Is my guess.



Makes sense!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 27, 2015)

Ah yes,a multi level control dam.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 27, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Ah yes,a multi level control dam.


Sarcasm?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 18, 2015)

Looks like the Kennedy's will want to play football on it!!!!!!  Are we back to the super slopes of thew 80's? ASC back in business?


----------



## Abubob (Aug 18, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Looks like the Kennedy's will want to play football on it!!!!!!  Are we back to the super slopes of thew 80's? ASC back in business?



And they worry about unauthorized trimming. :-?


----------



## dlague (Aug 18, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Looks like the Kennedy's will want to play football on it!!!!!!  Are we back to the super slopes of thew 80's? ASC back in business?



Looks like an eyesore!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Aug 18, 2015)

first time I saw that picture...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 19, 2015)

Its definately an eyesore but its what used to be there.And it was not cut as a ski trail per say but as a 4 lane slalom training hill.BTW,I have to look at this off my deck.Do I like it?No but it will bring with it much needed snowmaking this year.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 19, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Its definately an eyesore but its what used to be there.And it was not cut as a ski trail per say but as a 4 lane slalom training hill.BTW,I have to look at this off my deck.Do I like it?No but it will bring with it much needed snowmaking this year.


Are they putting in the pipe?  I did not think that was the plan.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Aug 19, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> ...its what used to be there.



What's the relevance of that?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 19, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Are they putting in the pipe?  I did not think that was the plan.



Here is what I saw on Cannons website in the Mittersill link.

*April 2015**The Mittersill - Cannon hiking trail will be closed this summer and possibly longer due to the Mittersill Improvement Project. *
*Phase II of the Mittersill Terrain Improvement Project Underway*


We’ll offer snowmaking from top-to-bottom on Baron’s Run this season

The Mittersill trail footprint will include the final widening and shaping on Taft Slalom, Baron’s Run, Skyline, Ridge Run, and the new connecting trail from the top of the (future) surface lift back over to Baron’s Run

A new dam is being constructed at Echo Lake to increase both our snowmaking capacity and downstream flow to support the fish habitat

Official press release & more updates coming soon...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 19, 2015)

skifastr said:


> What's the relevance of that?



Its just cut back to what it was 20 years ago.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 19, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Here is what I saw on Cannons website in the Mittersill link.
> 
> *April 2015**The Mittersill - Cannon hiking trail will be closed this summer and possibly longer due to the Mittersill Improvement Project. *
> *Phase II of the Mittersill Terrain Improvement Project Underway*
> ...


Have you seen any pipe work?


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Aug 19, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Its just cut back to what it was 20 years ago.



I guess my question/point was this. People here generally seem unhappy with the cutting at Mittersill. (Except perhaps the people involved in the racing programs that will benefit from it.) But then there's the occaisonal mention that the area is reverting towards something closer to when Mittersill was independent and operating. The implication I sense there (maybe I'm inferring too much, maybe not) is something like, the change is not as bad as it seems because Mittersill was that way in the first place.  
So I don't get why "that way in the first place" matters. I don't seek the same terrain today that I did 30 years ago.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 19, 2015)

Looks like this thread is alive again.  

I understand that the intent was to return the terrain to the same width as it was before.  

As to racing, isn't some of the widths and dimensions completely dependent upon FIS homologation standards?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 19, 2015)

Puck it said:


>



Love that map.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 19, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Have you seen any pipe work?


I have not been up in a few months.Maybe after labor day.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 19, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Looks like this thread is alive again.
> 
> I understand that the intent was to return the terrain to the same width as it was before.
> 
> As to racing, isn't some of the widths and dimensions completely dependent upon FIS homologation standards?


Actually tb they cant anything any wider than what was there when Mittersill closed.That was part of the agreement with the fed  for the land swap.Its also why there is only a new double because even the lift line could not be cut wider.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 19, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Actually tb they cant anything any wider than what was there when Mittersill closed.That was part of the agreement with the fed  for the land swap.Its also why there is only a new double because even the lift line could not be cut wider.


Above a certain elevation.  Bicknell Thrush, you know!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 19, 2015)

3000 Ft.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 19, 2015)

Puck it said:


>



Ewwwww


----------



## timmyc (Aug 27, 2015)

...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 27, 2015)

They are usually late to the party.I wouldnt expect anything sooner than October.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 28, 2015)

I think the "new improvements" go beyond the original layout.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 31, 2015)

timmyc said:


> Does anyone know when Cannon will provide info for the 2015-2016 season? I bought our season passes back in May but am anxious to sign my boys up for seasonal programs. I know it's early, but it seems that most other ski areas have their info available already...
> 
> By the way, if anyone has any experience (good or bad) with Cannon's seasonal programs, I'd love to hear about it.
> 
> We were at King Pine last year (which I cannot say enough good things about), but we're very excited to kick it up a notch this year. As I tell my non-skier wife, if it's good enough for Bode, it's good enough for my kids!



I'm also trying to get my son into the program for this coming season but likely won;t be able to as he will be 6 weeks shy of the age cut off when the program starts....I've emailed the general cannon address today and got a reply that I need to contact the snowsports director. He doesn't come back to work until October however---I did email him in the hope maybe he reads emails off season.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 31, 2015)

This was the email I got this AM

Hi Chris, that would be a question for the Snowsports Director, Irv Fountain. Irv doesn't return for the season until October so unfortunately I can't give you an answer for certain at this time. His email is irving.fountain@dred.nh.gov and his phone is 603-823-7722 x712 if you want to leave a message or keep the phone number to follow up with him in October. Sorry I can't give you a better answer at the moment!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 31, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> I'm also trying to get my son into the program for this coming season but likely won;t be able to as he will be 6 weeks shy of the age cut off when the program starts....I've emailed the general cannon address today and got a reply that I need to contact the snowsports director. He doesn't come back to work until October however---I did email him in the hope maybe he reads emails off season.


 I know for sure that they won't take him if he is short of the age cut off. Some one tried the same thing last.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 31, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I know for sure that they won't take him if he is short of the age cut off. Some one tried the same thing last.


I asked the girls at the ski school desk and they too gave me this news---but I figured it doesn't hurt to hear it from the man in charge.
Most likely I will bounce around this season enrolling him in various 1/2 day programs after he turns 3---Cannon being one of them.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 1, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> This was the email I got this AM
> 
> Hi Chris, that would be a question for the Snowsports Director, Irv Fountain. Irv doesn't return for the season until October so unfortunately I can't give you an answer for certain at this time. His email is irving.fountain@dred.nh.gov and his phone is 603-823-7722 x712 if you want to leave a message or keep the phone number to follow up with him in October. Sorry I can't give you a better answer at the moment!


I'm friends with him on FB.Here is his account.https://www.facebook.com/irv.fountain?fref=ts


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 1, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> I'm friends with him on FB.Here is his account.https://www.facebook.com/irv.fountain?fref=ts



Thanks I may connect with him.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Sep 8, 2015)

Found this on another site.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 8, 2015)

I see the money raised for Mittersill improvement is not coming only from FSC but from a grant.
http://www.wmur.com/escape-outside/...mpaign=WMUR Escape Outside&Content Type=Story


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 9, 2015)

The link I posted also shows a timeline on fuure improvements.Here is some of it.

DeVivo said this is the project completion schedule:

· For the 2014/15 winter season –

o Trail work on Baron’s Run, Skyline, and Ridge Run;
o New air compressor that added 21 percent more snowmaking capacity;
o Planning and design on new dam at Echo Lake to add water capacity and better support the ecosystem

· For the 2015/16 winter season –

o Completion of new dam at Echo Lake to add water capacity and better support the ecosystem;
o Trail work on Taft Training Slope and new connecting trail (name TBD) back to Baron’s Run;
o The entire “trail footprint” of the project is now complete; we may thin out some lower mountain gladed areas later on.
o Snowmaking on Baron’s Run and the (“Way Back” Trail) with state-of-the-art tower guns;
o Snowmaking on Skyline, Ridge Run, and connecting trail (planned for fall 2015) with state-of-the-art tower and land guns;
o Engineering for new T-Bar installation on Taft Training Slope

· For the 2016/17 winter season –

o Snowmaking on Taft Training Slope with state-of-the-art tower and land guns;
o Snowmaking on Skyline, Ridge Run, and connecting trail (if not completed during fall 2015) with state-of-the-art tower and land guns;
o New T-Bar installation on Taft Training Slope (planned for weekend / holiday operation and use by all guests)."

The application was filed jointly with Cannon, the asset owner, which will own it all upon completion of the project.
""That $150K will be rolled into the overall $4M project, and most specifically used toward snowmaking equipment (pipe & hydrants) this year," DeVivo said.
He detailed some of the hard goods and the providers.
The compressor is a Cameron TurboAir 6040  capable of pushing 6,040 cubic feet per minute. The low energy / high efficiency tower guns are manufactured by SnowLogic;
The trail work and snowmaking installation contractor is Glen Builders of North Conway and the T-Bar is manufactured by LST Ropeways of France and will be installed by SkyTrac of Salt Lake City, Utah.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 9, 2015)

Going to be interesting to see how long natural snow lasts on the training hill this winter.  I'd imagine there will be little to no training there unless there's a big natural storm and they can get it packed down.  Otherwise, I see that thing being picked clean by the wind.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 9, 2015)

Actually,wind is almost never an issue on Mittersill.We do get a good south wind 3 or 4 times a season blow through the notch and across the village.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2015)

The entire “trail footprint” of the project is now complete; we may thin out some lower mountain gladed areas later on.   -  THIS SUCKS.



o Snowmaking on Baron’s Run and the (“Way Back” Trail) with state-of-the-art tower guns;
o Snowmaking on Skyline, Ridge Run, and connecting trail (planned for fall 2015) with state-of-the-art tower and land guns;  -  I did not think this was happening this year!!!!


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 9, 2015)

The upper mtn Mittersill glades should still be decent I would think?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 9, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Actually,wind is almost never an issue on Mittersill.We do get a good south wind 3 or 4 times a season blow through the notch and across the village.



I know wind is not as bad as Cannon proper, but a trail with that much exposure won't take much.  I'm betting much of the trail will be without snow and the skiers right of it wind loaded.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> The upper mtn Mittersill glades should still be decent I would think?


Depends on what hey are calling lower. I think they mean the Birches.


----------



## JDMRoma (Sep 9, 2015)

I was on the tram on Friday and the lady running it said snowmaking would be operational on 3 trails. Also heard they cleared out all the blowdowns in kinsman glade from last year. 
They were working over there.....



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I know wind is not as bad as Cannon proper, but a trail with that much exposure won't take much.  I'm betting much of the trail will be without snow and the skiers right of it wind loaded.



If its wo snow it will only be this year.That is a race training trail and it will have manmade and for racing they want it hard so maybe a little wind will be good.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 10, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> If its wo snow it will only be this year.That is a race training trail and it will have manmade and for racing they want it hard so maybe a little wind will be good.



I'm aware snowmaking is going in next year and that it's a training venue.  That's why I'm interested to see what a little wind does to the widest ski trail in NH when it doesn't have a base of manmade on it.  Should be interesting this season.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm aware snowmaking is going in next year and that it's a training venue.  That's why I'm interested to see what a little wind does to the widest ski trail in NH when it doesn't have a base of manmade on it.  Should be interesting this season.


i don't know about the widest.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 10, 2015)

http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=280

Think I've read elsewhere that the new trail is the widest in the state.  If it isn't, it has to be top 5 for sure.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 10, 2015)

It reminds me of the Competition Slope at Spruce Peak in Stowe. Looks a lot steeper but the same big open field design.

Going to guess it's more dramatic looking in person.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=280
> 
> Think I've read elsewhere that the new trail is the widest in the state.  If it isn't, it has to be top 5 for sure.


going to have to see it in person and compare to others at Cannon


----------



## dlague (Sep 10, 2015)

That is because other resorts such as Waterville take wide open spaces and create three trails out of it.  That is a pretty wide open area at the summit.


----------



## skiberg (Sep 10, 2015)

By all accounts, including FSC the trail is a bit homely and wide. However, remember a surface lift is going to be installed in the slash. That's going to take up a significant area and will make it a  more pleasing to the eye. Outside chance snowmaking gets completed on the trail but not likely. Already being completed, for use this season, on the other two routes off the summit.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 11, 2015)

dlague said:


> That is because other resorts such as Waterville take wide open spaces and create three trails out of it.  That is a pretty wide open area at the summit.



Actually,this is a great comparison.The widest portion is over 400 ft and about the same length.However,this is at the top of Wallyworld vs the bottom of Mittersill and way less exposed to the wind.


----------



## dlague (Sep 11, 2015)

My brother-in-law Jon Sykes climbed up this morning and put this up on Cannon in memory of 9-11.  They do it every year and Cannon commented on it on their FB page.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 18, 2015)

Here comes the Mittersill sm pipe.


----------



## timmyc (Sep 18, 2015)

...


----------



## granite (Sep 18, 2015)

dlague said:


> My brother-in-law Jon Sykes climbed up this morning and put this up on Cannon in memory of 9-11.  They do it every year and Cannon commented on it on their FB page.




Nice photo, for those that don't know; people hike and put up a US flag on the summits of all forty eight 4000+ foot peaks in NH every year on the first Saturday after 9-11.  We will never forget.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 18, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Here comes the Mittersill sm pipe.


The Facebook page said the pipe was halfway up Baron's.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 18, 2015)

granite said:


> Nice photo, for those that don't know; people hike and put up a US flag on the summits of all forty eight 4000+ foot peaks in NH every year on the first Saturday after 9-11.  We will never forget.



I didn't know this happened and I have to say that is the cool fn thing I have heard in a VERY long time! No we won't !!!!


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 18, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> I didn't know this happened and I have to say that is the cool fn thing I have heard in a VERY long time! No we won't !!!!



owl's head and isolation are the 2 worst to get 2


----------



## Quietman (Sep 18, 2015)

At least Isolation has great views from the top!  I doubt that I will ever climb Owls Head.


----------



## dlague (Sep 19, 2015)

granite said:


> Nice photo, for those that don't know; people hike and put up a US flag on the summits of all forty eight 4000+ foot peaks in NH every year on the first Saturday after 9-11.  We will never forget.



But how many rock climbed up the face of Franconia Notch to do it the day after it happened.  Also, I never hear of the others.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 21, 2015)

dlague said:


> But how many rock climbed up the face of Franconia Notch to do it the day after it happened.  Also, I never hear of the others.



You hear of this one because it is your brother-in-law. We all live in a silo of our surroundings.


----------



## dlague (Sep 21, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> You hear of this one because it is your brother-in-law. We all live in a silo of our surroundings.



Could be but WMUR must be in the same silo.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## dlague (Sep 21, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> You hear of this one because it is your brother-in-law. We all live in a silo of our surroundings.



Frankly who cares it is still cool - no need to piss in someone else's Cheerios.


----------



## dlague (Sep 21, 2015)

Puck it said:


>



White stuff is missing!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 6, 2015)

SM pipe installation at Mittersill.


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 6, 2015)

Simmer 'n Brew tickets are up now. Great event of soup, beer, and music. http://cannonmt.com/simmer-n-brewfest.html


----------



## timmyc (Oct 13, 2015)

...


----------



## machski (Oct 13, 2015)

Quietman said:


> At least Isolation has great views from the top!  I doubt that I will ever climb Owls Head.



Don't skip Owl's Head.  A bitch to get to for sure but that is part of the fun.


----------



## freeski (Oct 13, 2015)

Glad they named some of the trails. It will help to navigate.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2015)

freeski said:


> Glad they named some of the trails. It will help to navigate.



oh man, I could not disagree more

It's the complete jumping of the shark.  Mittersill was sold as "lift serviced back country".  It's bad enough what they've done in turning their backs on that promise and putting in race training venues, but now to add all of it back on the map?  pretty lame

I regret ever being in favor of the double going in.  Glad I got to experience it briefly when it was hike to only.


----------



## Tin (Oct 14, 2015)

timmyc said:


> "Cannon Mountain in Franconia Notch is in Phase II of a $4M enhancement to the Mittersill area, including a newly cut Taft Training Slope *plus 13 trails and glades have been named*."  (emphasis added)


----------



## freeski (Oct 14, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> oh man, I could not disagree more
> 
> It's the complete jumping of the shark.  Mittersill was sold as "lift serviced back country".  It's bad enough what they've done in turning their backs on that promise and putting in race training venues, but now to add all of it back on the map?  pretty lame
> 
> I regret ever being in favor of the double going in.  Glad I got to experience it briefly when it was hike to only.


I hope they use as many of the old Mittersill names as possible. I'd like to be able to look at the map and say I want to go to a certain place and then find it. I also have a weird phobia, I like to know exactly were I am on a mountain at all times. Kind of a mental GPS. I understand the keeping it natural angle though. Also, now that the vegetation has grown back a bit the scars do not look as bad.

One cool thing on the Cannon site is the Tuckerbrook map for kids. It has a plane flying around and a rocket takes off and is a little interactive. Even as an adult I experience the same kind of "wonderment trance" that I used to get from reading Richard Scarry's books.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2015)

If you ski there often enough, you would not need a trail map for either Mittersill or Cannon proper.  You might not find all the goodies in a day, but it's pretty easy to learn how to completely navigate Mittersill in a day or two tops.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 14, 2015)

One of the trails should be named "Baron Von Pantz"


----------



## freeski (Oct 14, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> If you ski there often enough, you would not need a trail map for either Mittersill or Cannon proper.  You might not find all the goodies in a day, but it's pretty easy to learn how to completely navigate Mittersill in a day or two tops.


I've got over 400 days at Cannon. Before the lift I only skied Barons. I probably have a thirst for a higher degree of detail. Also, Cannon needs to increase skier visits to earn more money to keep improving. There is no argument that a first time Cannon skier will have a better experience if they can find their way around. There is always the south side and the mountains across the street.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 14, 2015)

Have not skied Cannon in the new-Mittersill era, but I'm sure this trail naming is for ski patrol.  How do you say "yeah I broke my leg can you send a sled to...ummmm...uhhh...I'm on the trail with the big pine tree by that rock....."


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 14, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Have not skied Cannon in the new-Mittersill era, but I'm sure this trail naming is for ski patrol.  How do you say "yeah I broke my leg can you send a sled to...ummmm...uhhh...I'm on the trail with the big pine tree by that rock....."



Not necessarily.  Patrols frequently give their trails numbers.  This way if a radio call is overheard, Patrol will know the location, and won't attract unnecessary onlookers.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2015)

The current trail all ready shows some of the off map stuff on Cannon for example "Bear Gut" even "Obvious" is there if you know where to look.   The glades at Mittersill are drawn in like the "Birches".  These will be name along with the many others this year.  Soon, Cannon will be able to claim more runs than Bretton Woods.


----------



## freeski (Oct 14, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> Not necessarily.  Patrols frequently give their trails numbers.  This way if a radio call is overheard, Patrol will know the location, and won't attract unnecessary onlookers.


You're missing SS20's point. He's saying if someone is hurt it will be easier to report the location to ski patrol. If this boosts Cannon's trail count to the highest in NH then more marketing power to them.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2015)

freeski said:


> You're missing SS20's point. He's saying if someone is hurt it will be easier to report the location to ski patrol. If this boosts Cannon's trail count to the highest in NH then more marketing power to them.


  You are missing point, it was in response others posts.  The trails are already on the map without names.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2015)

freeski said:


> I've got over 400 days at Cannon. Before the lift I only skied Barons. I probably have a thirst for a higher degree of detail. Also, Cannon needs to increase skier visits to earn more money to keep improving. There is no argument that a first time Cannon skier will have a better experience if they can find their way around. There is always the south side and the mountains across the street.



I had zero trouble finding my way around Mittersill without a map.  For an advanced skier, it's quite simple.  Maybe lower level skiers would struggle, but that's not the type of skier Mittersill was supposed to be for.  

Naming the trails will only bring more people over there and beat up the snow conditions faster than it already happens.  You may find your way around easier, but the conditions will be worse.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 14, 2015)

freeski said:


> You're missing SS20's point. He's saying if someone is hurt it will be easier to report the location to ski patrol. If this boosts Cannon's trail count to the highest in NH then more marketing power to them.



Upon re-reading, I did miss the point of reporting TO ski patrol-- perhaps because someone with a broken leg is rarely the person reporting the injury.   However, my point was the trail naming therefore isn't for Ski Patrol-- its for the guests.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 14, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> Upon re-reading, I did miss the point of reporting TO ski patrol-- perhaps because someone with a broken leg is rarely the person reporting the injury.   However, my point was the trail naming therefore isn't for Ski Patrol-- its for the guests.



I think the Ski Patrol aspect is really important. You need to be able to describe where your buddy went down.


----------



## freeski (Oct 14, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I had zero trouble finding my way around Mittersill without a map.  For an advanced skier, it's quite simple.  Maybe lower level skiers would struggle, but that's not the type of skier Mittersill was supposed to be for.
> 
> Naming the trails will only bring more people over there and beat up the snow conditions faster than it already happens.  You may find your way around easier, but the conditions will be worse.


I often think you try to be confrontational to get viewership up. Let's face it you're paid to be on here and get paid for hits. I think you're probably a better skier than I am, but not by much. In general conservatives are better skiers than Liberals and this is based on extensive well documented studies. I used to think you were a pretty good guy, but you obviously hold grudges and hate Catholics.


----------



## DoublePlanker (Oct 14, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I had zero trouble finding my way around Mittersill without a map.  For an advanced skier, it's quite simple.  Maybe lower level skiers would struggle, but that's not the type of skier Mittersill was supposed to be for.
> 
> Naming the trails will only bring more people over there and beat up the snow conditions faster than it already happens.  You may find your way around easier, but the conditions will be worse.



Pain in the ass to actually get to Mittersill.  Pain in the ass to find the cut over to get back to the base of the lift without having to hike.  Not easy for a first timer to get around.  I don't see the problem with naming some runs and adding some signs.  The entire place shouldn't be a secret.  OK to have a bunch of secret areas especially if folks worked on them.

Also had the lift shut off on me.  Had to hike back to the tuckerbrook.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 14, 2015)

freeski said:


> In general conservatives are better skiers than Liberals and this is based on extensive well documented studies.



1. Why would someone bother? 2. lets see this research. Got a link?


----------



## Tin (Oct 14, 2015)

freeski said:


> I used to think you were a pretty good guy, but you obviously hold grudges and hate Catholics.




Here is his latest FB profile picture. I hate New Hampshire Seacoast Nazis.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2015)

freeski said:


> I often think you try to be confrontational to get viewership up. Let's face it you're paid to be on here and get paid for hits. I think you're probably a better skier than I am, but not by much. In general conservatives are better skiers than Liberals and this is based on extensive well documented studies. I used to think you were a pretty good guy, but you obviously hold grudges and hate Catholics.



I'm paid to be on here?  ROFL

I get paid for hits?

:lol:

Yeah no

I happen to disagree with you on this subject matter.  When the lift was proposed, it was sold as lift serviced backcountry to gain support.  It has become anything but.  It was a lie.  That's what I don't like.

And you're an absolute idiot if you think I hate Catholics. I come from a large Irish Catholic family.  I don't practice myself, but I don't hate them.

Lol on the conservative vs liberal ski off study.  

Wow


----------



## freeski (Oct 14, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> 1. Why would someone bother? 2. lets see this research. Got a link?


Parts or all of that post were fabricated, other parts were stretching the truth and not intended to provide authenticated facts. There is no way you thought those studies existed. In other words, I am unable to provide a link at this time.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 14, 2015)

I haven't been following this thread very closely, but you guys need to get outside.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> I haven't been following this thread very closely, but you guys need to get outside.


Going for a ride when I get home.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 14, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> oh man, I could not disagree more
> 
> It's the complete jumping of the shark.  Mittersill was sold as "lift serviced back country".  It's bad enough what they've done in turning their backs on that promise and putting in race training venues, but now to add all of it back on the map?  pretty lame
> 
> I regret ever being in favor of the double going in.  Glad I got to experience it briefly when it was hike to only.


Cannon never - NEVER - intended Mittersill to be "backcountry". The master plan, dating back some 15 years, had snowmaking and grooming on the table. If they truly wanted a backcountry experience they never would have put a lift in.

You won't see this on Mittersill for a long time.


Leftovers on Mittersill by Bob Misuraca, on Flickr


----------



## JimG. (Oct 14, 2015)

Tin said:


> Here is his latest FB profile picture. I hate New Hampshire Seacoast Nazis.



POTD!

Funnier than the thought that mods are paid to be here!!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2015)

JimG. said:


> POTD!
> 
> Funnier than the thought that mods are paid to be here!!


I always thought of him more like this.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Cannon never - NEVER - intended Mittersill to be "backcountry". The master plan, dating back some 15 years, had snowmaking and grooming on the table. If they truly wanted a backcountry experience they never would have put a lift in.
> 
> You won't see this on Mittersill for a long time.
> 
> ...




 I seem to recall Cannon staff (John D) stating that nothing would change at Mittersill with the new lift going in.  I recall many purists being upset about the chair going in as the area would be ruined from what it was and that the folks at Cannon assured them that that wouldn't be the case. 

http://www.onthesnow.com/news/a/8884/cannon-mountain-offers-backcountry-skiing-at-mittersill


----------



## Abubob (Oct 14, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I seem to recall Cannon staff (John D) stating that nothing would change at Mittersill with the new lift going in.  I recall many purists being upset about the chair going in as the area would be ruined from what it was and that the folks at Cannon assured them that that wouldn't be the case.
> 
> http://www.onthesnow.com/news/a/8884/cannon-mountain-offers-backcountry-skiing-at-mittersill


You were correct in saying they were lying.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2015)

Abubob said:


> You were correct in saying they were lying.


Cannon regulars knew they were all along!!!!!


----------



## JimG. (Oct 14, 2015)

And if I were a local I would share your displeasure.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## wtcobb (Oct 14, 2015)

From OnTheSnow: 


> 86 acres of Mittersill, acquired by the State of New Hampshire in a land  swap, will be operated as lift-served backcountry terrain *this winter*.



Emphasis added. 2009 would be lift-served backcountry, but the future is fair game for anything!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 14, 2015)

HS needs to take notice. This is how you troll


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 14, 2015)

I was looking for a popcorn emoji


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 14, 2015)

freeski said:


> I often think you try to be confrontational to get viewership up. Let's face it you're paid to be on here and get paid for hits. I think you're probably a better skier than I am, but not by much. In general conservatives are better skiers than Liberals and this is based on extensive well documented studies. I used to think you were a pretty good guy, but you obviously hold grudges and hate Catholics.



I'm assuming that one of your buddies got drunk, stole your phone, and then posted this as a joke, right?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 15, 2015)

Mittersill has never been promoted as ALWAYS being side/back country.Dont know where that one came from.The intent from day 1 was to make it an extension of Cannon.It was advertized as back country cuz thats what it was before improvements could be made.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2015)

Fair enough.  I seem to remember dialogue where the purists were upset that the lift would bring additional changes to modernize the ski experience over there.  I guess I misunderstood the communication from the mountain at that time as meaning it was to remain a lift serviced natural skiing experience. 

I guess that puts me solidly against the lift having ever been installed.


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2015)

With FSC involved, who REALLY thought that it was going to remain as a back-country experience?

http://www.cannonmt.com/mittersill-info.html  This tells the story and it is pretty clear!

As with any long term objective, you go after small goals and plans with a larger agenda in mind.  Do you think Mittersill would ever have been opened if on day one they were to say, "lets rip out a bunch of trees put in snow making and create a race facility"?  Now this year groomers will grace some the slopes of Mittersill, well well!

Get over it!  :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2015)

dlague said:


> With FSC involved, who REALLY thought that it was going to remain as a back-country experience?
> 
> http://www.cannonmt.com/mittersill-info.html  This tells the story and it is pretty clear!
> 
> ...




I did not know of FSC's involvement when the discussion of a lift going in was happening.  I just admitted in the prior post that I was wrong in reading John D's comments about it.   His words at the time in the Boston Globe were, "I can't overstress the fact that it's going to remain rough," and that "once we do clear-cutting or full-blown grooming, you can't go back."   I read that as lift serviced all natural skiing; not clear cut groomed out race arena.   I've got a lot of use for the former.  There's nothing wrong with the latter, but there are countless areas in New England that already have that.  There was only one Mittersill and it's gone as we knew it. Nothing wrong with stating that's bothersome. 

As for "Getting over It?"  I am over it.  I ski Cannon basically every year.   If it bothered me enough, I wouldn't ski there.


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I did not know of FSC's involvement when the discussion of a lift going in was happening.  I just admitted in the prior post that I was wrong in reading John D's comments about it.   His words at the time in the Boston Globe were, "I can't overstress the fact that it's going to remain rough," and that "once we do clear-cutting or full-blown grooming, you can't go back."   I read that as lift serviced all natural skiing; not clear cut groomed out race arena.   I've got a lot of use for the former.  There's nothing wrong with the latter, but there are countless areas in New England that already have that.  There was only one Mittersill and it's gone as we knew it. Nothing wrong with stating that's bothersome.
> 
> As for "Getting over It?"  I am over it.  I ski Cannon basically every year.   If it bothered me enough, I wouldn't ski there.



I understand form your perspective and mine for that matter.  It is nice to have a play ground that is natural as much as possible.  The fact that Barons will be groomed is sad.  On a powder day people would break up the powder and create natural and soft moguls that were fun to ski with no man made lines.  The woods were equally fun since IMO many stayed away.  I did not ski there often enough last year and now wish I would have.  But I do understand that nothing stays the same - look at Jay Peak (my home mountain as a kid).  All of us had to know this was going to happen once we heard FSC was fronting the changes.  Technically, back country was sold as the idea (easy sell right?), then add the chair to get rid of shuttling people and speeding up rescues or whatever other reasons.  FSC wants to partner - sure thing etc. etc. etc,


----------



## wtcobb (Oct 15, 2015)

dlague said:


> I understand form your perspective and mine for that matter.  It is nice to have a play ground that is natural as much as possible.  The fact that Barons will be groomed is sad.  On a powder day people would break up the powder and create natural and soft moguls that were fun to ski with no man made lines.  The woods were equally fun since IMO many stayed away.  I did not ski there often enough last year and now wish I would have.  But I do understand that nothing stays the same - look at Jay Peak (my home mountain as a kid).  All of us had to know this was going to happen once we heard FSC was fronting the changes.  Technically, back country was sold as the idea (easy sell right?), then add the chair to get rid of shuttling people and speeding up rescues or whatever other reasons.  FSC wants to partner - sure thing etc. etc. etc,



From a purely selfish standpoint I agree with you and DH. I'll miss the old Mittersill - it was a truly unique area.

From a business standpoint I understand the moves and the work with FSC. Providing opportunity for the US Ski Team to train at the mountain and hosting the '17 NCAA comp gain press/prestige, and having more terrain accessible to more skiers is prudent financially if upsetting to the sidecountry fans. We're not a large enough population compared to the base.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 15, 2015)

freeski said:


> I often think you try to be confrontational to get viewership up. Let's face it you're paid to be on here and get paid for hits. I think you're probably a better skier than I am, but not by much. In general conservatives are better skiers than Liberals and this is based on extensive well documented studies. I used to think you were a pretty good guy, but you obviously hold grudges and hate Catholics.



Conservatives vs liberals ski off!

I would have to agree with his statement hear. For the conservatives you have BG, Steamboat1, and freeskier....that's quite the winning combo! 

Snowlover....liberal or conservative? His hatred of Jay makes me think he's a lib.


----------



## Tin (Oct 15, 2015)

If I win you get a tattoo of Lizzy Warren on your ass.


----------



## dlague (Oct 16, 2015)

Where is Puck it?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2015)

dlague said:


> Where is Puck it?
> 
> .
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


right here I'm in.


----------



## freeski (Oct 16, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Conservatives vs liberals ski off!
> 
> I would have to agree with his statement hear. For the conservatives you have BG, Steamboat1, and freeskier....that's quite the winning combo!
> 
> Snowlover....liberal or conservative? His hatred of Jay makes me think he's a lib.


I feel good about this ski off. 
Back to Cannon, it would be nice to have a T-bar up to Mittersill from Taft and at the top have a map with trail names and lights to show what's open like at Whistler. Going to have to cut more trails up there. 

Just kidding...

Seriously, think they'll ever cut a trail over by Kinsman glade. No blasting, an old narrow trail, but with snowmaking. Something like Hardscrabble. There is plenty of room over there for one trail.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2015)

No


----------



## dlague (Oct 16, 2015)

freeski said:


> I feel good about this ski off.
> Back to Cannon, it would be nice to have a T-bar up to Mittersill from Taft and at the top have a map with trail names and lights to show what's open like at Whistler. Going to have to cut more trails up there.
> 
> Just kidding...
> ...



I could see that happening down the road!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 16, 2015)

freeski said:


> I feel good about this ski off.
> Back to Cannon, it would be nice to have a T-bar up to Mittersill from Taft and at the top have a map with trail names and lights to show what's open like at Whistler. Going to have to cut more trails up there.
> 
> Just kidding...
> ...


Worst idea yet.All going down the 1 trail?No no.There is very little  room for more trails there.As far as cutting by Kinsman,Its always been a big no to any more clearing near or past the tram.Kinsman doesnt show from the road.
.


----------



## DoublePlanker (Oct 16, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Worst idea yet.All going down the 1 trail?No no.There is very little  room for more trails there.As far as cutting by Kinsman,Its always been a big no to any more clearing near or past the tram.Kinsman doesnt show from the road.
> .



Well there is no old man to look at anymore.  Might as well install a 5000 foot t-bar to serve a gladed paradise to skier's right of Kinsman.

Make the terminus old school so you have to hike back to get to the tram.  Have to go uphill at cannon.

don't put any signs up.  just let it be a secret.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2015)

One plan had a trial or two coming off Bypass.  Aka Bear gut.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 16, 2015)

Puck it said:


> One plan had a trial or two coming off Bypass.  Aka Bear gut.


That was talked about many years ago.They would definately need to do some blasting on some of the ledge in there.If you look on the trail map they do show rock outcroppings in the drawing.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 17, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> That was talked about many years ago.They would definately need to do some blasting on some of the ledge in there.If you look on the trail map they do show rock outcroppings in the drawing.


I know along with the gullies.


----------



## freeski (Oct 17, 2015)

Something over in this area. Go off Vista Way and traverse east until you get to a good pitch. Get far enough over so you don't impact Kinsman. There would be 3 long sustained pitches. Hopefully you would have 37% or higher for long distances. I've hiked around in there and it is tough terrain. I know this is not a new idea. When you look at the mountain there are obvious lines in there and it would be one of the steepest trails in the Northeast. If it is ever built I will probably be too old to ski it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2015)

You pretty much drew in Kinsman.  What's wrong with what already exists there?  

Plenty of trails at Cannon.  Leave the trees alone I say.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2015)

Well part of it is the hiking trail anyway


----------



## freeski (Oct 17, 2015)

There are plenty of trees and hiking trails in the White Mountains. This would be one of the best trails in the NE. It would have a good vertical drop, 1,600 feet or so and much of it would face north. Ski areas can become stale and this could breath more life into Cannon down the road.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2015)

freeski said:


> There are plenty of trees and hiking trails in the White Mountains. This would be one of the best trails in the NE. It would have a good vertical drop, 1,600 feet or so and much of it would face north. Ski areas can become stale and this could breath more life into Cannon down the road.



Not going to happen ever


----------



## .squirrely. (Oct 25, 2015)

As far as I know me and two friends got the first Cannon turns of the season last Sunday, top half of Profile skied pretty well, bottom half was fast grass, and below the cannonball lift was walking.  Still was fun, super excited to be skiing Cannon as the home mountain this year.


----------



## Tin (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Smellytele (Oct 25, 2015)

Rosebud


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 26, 2015)

Your 2 weeks late.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 2, 2015)

The new/old trail names have put up on the trail list page but not added to the map yet.  11 trails and 3 glades


[h=4]Mittersill[/h] 



*Baron's Run*Closed



*Cannonball*Closed



*Lift Line*Closed



*North Slope*Closed



*Ridge Run*Closed



*Skyline*Closed



*Taft Training Slope*Closed



*TBD Trail*Closed



*The Saddle*Closed



*Track Track*Closed



*Wa*



*y Back*Closed[h=4]Cannon / Mittersill Glades[/h] 



*Candyland*Closed



*Golden Birches*Closed



*Idiot's Delight*Closed


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 2, 2015)

The must have renamed profile back to profile last to make way for this Cannonball.


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 2, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> The must have renamed profile back to profile last to make way for this Cannonball.



Yup. At Cannon U this weekend they mentioned how a customer raged hell over the switch to Profile, claiming he was a dedicated long-time skier of Cannon.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 2, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> Yup. At Cannon U this weekend they mentioned how a customer raged hell over the switch to Profile, claiming he was a dedicated long-time skier of Cannon.



too funny


----------



## Puck it (Nov 2, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> Yup. At Cannon U this weekend they mentioned how a customer raged hell over the switch to Profile, claiming he was a dedicated long-time skier of Cannon.


Long time skier for like 8 years.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 2, 2015)

That was me.40+.Well at least I'd like to take credit for it.You cant change a trail name just because somebody put the wrong name on the trailmaps.


----------



## dlague (Nov 4, 2015)

They seem pretty excited about this:

"Tower guns top-to-bottom on Baron's Run over on Mittersill! More news coming soon... "


----------



## dlague (Nov 4, 2015)

A little Cannon stoke!


----------



## Tin (Nov 4, 2015)

dlague said:


> They seem pretty excited about this:
> 
> "Tower guns top-to-bottom on Baron's Run over on Mittersill! More news coming soon... "


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 4, 2015)

....ugh.  

Last season when we were there, Baron's was a nice natural snow bump run.  R.I.P Mittersill.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 5, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> ....ugh.
> 
> Last season when we were there, Baron's was a nice natural snow bump run.  R.I.P Mittersill.
> 
> ...



It was for the last 25 years


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 5, 2015)

For all of you that piss and moan about the new clearing of Mittersill,here is the "good ole days" circa 1950's.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 5, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> For all of you that piss and moan about the new clearing of Mittersill,here is the "good ole days" circa 1950's.


And your point being?  We know it used to be a wide slope when it was open.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 5, 2015)

And another.There is twice s much open area here than now.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Brad J (Nov 5, 2015)

Just because it was once wide open that doesn't mean that its the right thing to do now. I know the damage is done and it will never ski the same ,but it was sure fun before the lift went in.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2015)

Brad J said:


> Just because it was once wide open that doesn't mean that its the right thing to do now. I know the damage is done and it will never ski the same ,but it was sure fun before the lift went in.



+1


----------



## Farleyman (Nov 6, 2015)

Brew fest at cannon this weekend, is that a good time? Grabbed a few tickets last week. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Nov 6, 2015)

Farleyman said:


> Brew fest at cannon this weekend, is that a good time? Grabbed a few tickets last week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Yes it is!  The Zoomer Bar will be well represented.


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 6, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Yes it is!  The Zoomer Bar will be well represented.



Absolutely a good time - I'll be there as well.

Buy some raffle tickets for ASPNC!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 6, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> absolutely a good time - i'll be there as well.
> 
> Buy some raffle tickets for aspnc!


aspnc?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 6, 2015)

Puck it said:


> aspnc?


Never Mind.


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 6, 2015)

Adaptive Sports Partners of the North Country. There's also a ski swap at the Lafayette School 1-3 tomorrow to benefit FSC.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 6, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> For all of you that piss and moan about the new clearing of Mittersill,here is the "good ole days" circa 1950's.



Who says those were the "good ole days"?   


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 6, 2015)

Its called sarcasim.I really dont quite get the real hate towards getting Mittersill back towards to what it was.Most people are sad about the constant growing list on NELSAP.This is a reversal and should be hailed as a success.I have spent many hours in the past doing unauthorized cutting there over the years and I get the "dont change the playground that we use and kept going" mentality but I can sure see past that to have an old ski area resurrected.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2015)

Because what Cannon is ruining in my opinion was something unique.

I remember rivercoil being upset about the lift going in and predicting the demise of something special.  

There's nothing unique or special about what they are creating at Mittersill.  

I generally agree that seeing a mountain come off NELSAP, should be viewed positively.  Mittersill is an exception to that.


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2015)

Personally, I got to ski Mittersill for the first time last season and while I had a lot of fun skiing that area, my experience this year will probably not seem that different.  There are two main areas effected - Barons and the middle section.  There will still be a lot of goods over there.  The greatest concern will be the potential for increased traffic.  

It is very simple - if you don't like the changes then go ski Loon!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2015)

Why go spend more money to ski Loon when I can now get the same experience skiing Barons?


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Why go spend more money to ski Loon when I can now get the same experience skiing Barons?



There you go - now you are all set!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 9, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Why go spend more money to ski Loon when I can now get the same experience skiing Barons?


Why ski Barons when what you want is the 80% of Mittersill still the way it was a few years ago?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2015)

It was a joke

A ski forum would be an awfully boring place if everyone constantly agreed with other members or the decisions of ski resort operators.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 9, 2015)

dlague said:


> Personally, I got to ski Mittersill for the first time last season and while I had a lot of fun skiing that area, my experience this year will probably not seem that different.  There are two main areas effected - Barons and the middle section.  There will still be a lot of goods over there.  The greatest concern will be the potential for increased traffic.
> 
> It is very simple - if you don't like the changes then go ski Loon!




I don't understand that.  Isn't it simple to dislike the changes and still ski Cannon?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> I don't understand that.  Isn't it simple to dislike the changes and still ski Cannon?


I thought we were.  When did we switch to Loon?


----------



## dlague (Nov 9, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> I don't understand that.  Isn't it simple to dislike the changes and still ski Cannon?



Nope!

J/K was being facetious!  But wait .... maybe that is why you ski Loon, having trouble with change!



Puck it said:


> I thought we were.  When did we switch to Loon?



I thought that was your plan this year!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 9, 2015)

Don't Loon Cannon...!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Brad J (Nov 9, 2015)

If I Was a Cannon regular I would be more concerned with how all these changes are going to affect the rest of the operation during race events, I think there will be growing pains.


----------



## dlague (Nov 10, 2015)

Brad J said:


> If I Was a Cannon regular I would be more concerned with how all these changes are going to affect the rest of the operation during race events, I think there will be growing pains.



Race events are a PITA at every mountain.  Entire runs get closed off and some cases multiple runs.  I think with racing on Barons  that will free up Gary's and will be an improvement on that side but add a boat load of traffic on the chair over on Mittersill.  My concern will be cutting back through Tuckerbrook.  In any case I hope it can be avoided. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 10, 2015)

dlague said:


> but add a boat load of traffic on the chair over on Mittersill.
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I agree with this but there has never been any traffic on that chair  up to this point. Will a crowd attract a crowd? Causing more traffic on  the rest of Mittersil?


----------



## dlague (Nov 10, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> I agree with this but there has never been any traffic on that chair  up to this point. Will a crowd attract a crowd? Causing more traffic on  the rest of Mittersil?



I am sure there will be skiers that are racing that will be tooling around that previously would have stayed around the front 5.  As a result more skiers skiing Mittersill.  That is my guess.  Who knows?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 10, 2015)

Maybe it won't be so bad once they get the T-Bar installed.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 10, 2015)

I still want to know how we get out of the Birches when there is a race on Baron's or will they shut them down.  There are like three different entrances to the Birches.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2015)

New Map is up.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 12, 2015)

I like how on the right side they show trails but then draw through them with 2 names - Idiot's and Candyland and never really name the trails (that really aren't there anyway)


----------



## Farleyman (Nov 12, 2015)

Is that mittersil or Shawnee peak? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh geez.I cant believe it.They were determained to use Cannonball as a run name.Now it moved from Cannon to Mittersill.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> I like how on the right side they show trails but then draw through them with 2 names - Idiot's and Candyland and never really name the trails (that really aren't there anyway)


Candyland is an area not really a trail, may be that is what they are trying to represent. Same goes for Idiot's Delight which I am not familar  with that name.


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2015)

Glad it looks so bland.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 12, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I still want to know how we get out of the Birches when there is a race on Baron's or will they shut them down.  There are like three different entrances to the Birches.


I'm guessing that when there are races there will be a fence across the all the exit points and it will funnel you down to the cutback to Cannon via Rabbit Path.I would be a controlled cut over similar to other race setups on Cannon.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 12, 2015)

I've never heard of Idiots before either.Probably named for the person that changed Profile to Cannonball,then back to Profile and finally moved that name to Mittersill.


----------



## Farleyman (Nov 12, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> I've never heard of Idiots before either.Probably named for the person that changed Profile to Cannonball,then back to Profile and finally moved that name to Mittersill.



I just "lol'd" 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Nov 12, 2015)

The trail name I hate the most there is Global Warming Glade - that .... is a cornball name!  I know it was there before this update but it just became more noticeable.  On the Mittersill side - track track? Is there history there?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 12, 2015)

dlague said:


> On the Mittersill side - track track? Is there history there?


  I know of none and TBD too is rather weird


----------



## freeski (Nov 12, 2015)

dlague said:


> The trail name I hate the most there is Global Warming Glade - that .... is a cornball name!  I know it was there before this update but it just became more noticeable.  On the Mittersill side - track track? Is there history there?


Yep, from the first time I saw it... very, very poor name. Worst name in all of NE.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 12, 2015)

freeski said:


> Worst name in all of NE.



Really? That is a high bar to clear. We've got to be able to find worse trail names. Who wants to take up the challenge?


----------



## freeski (Nov 12, 2015)

Do they just have to put the T-bar in next summer and the expansion will be done? After the woods recover it will look better. Hopefully the snow will hide the scars and make everything better.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 12, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I know of none and TBD too is rather weird



Ya,does that mean "to be determined"?Still thinking about what it should be named?How about Cannonball ll.?


----------



## DoublePlanker (Nov 12, 2015)

Its still called the Cannonball Quad.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 12, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Ya,does that mean "to be determined"?Still thinking about what it should be named?How about Cannonball ll.?



No - Tony Baga Donuts


----------



## dlague (Nov 12, 2015)

DoublePlanker said:


> Its still called the Cannonball Quad.



Should be called Profile Quad?


----------



## witch hobble (Nov 12, 2015)

TBD makes it look like they sent an early, incomplete draft off to be printed.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 12, 2015)

dlague said:


> I am sure there will be skiers that are racing that will be tooling around that previously would have stayed around the front 5.  As a result more skiers skiing Mittersill.  That is my guess.  Who knows?



That would be the best news to hit Cannon in years.  Let's hope.


----------



## fcksummer (Nov 13, 2015)

Puck it said:


> New Map is up.




Atleast they didn't put Zoomer Bar on there


----------



## Puck it (Nov 13, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> Atleast they didn't put Zoomer Bar on there


  It is labelled as 3 but the map legend has not been updated.


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> It was a joke
> 
> A ski forum would be an awfully boring place if everyone constantly agreed with other members or the decisions of ski resort operators.


  I don't agree.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 13, 2015)

I find it hilarious that the hiking trails is intermediate....I find climbing that more challenging then half the trails over at Mitty


----------



## timmyc (Nov 16, 2015)

...


----------



## Tin (Nov 16, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> I find it hilarious that the hiking trails is intermediate....I find climbing that more challenging then half the trails over at Mitty


----------



## dlague (Nov 16, 2015)

Puck it said:


> It is labelled as 3 but the map legend has not been updated.



Who are these people?  First they name a trail TBD and they also didn't update the legend!

I fixed the legend.


----------



## skiberg (Nov 18, 2015)

I am hearing that Cannon has MAJOR snowmaking issues. Apparently, when the dam was replaced, they had to release a bunch of water from Echo Lake. Unfortunately, it has been so darn dry since then that the lake is way below normal and they really don't have enough water to even mount any major snowmaking campaign. If true this could be an absolute disaster. Particularly if it stays warm and does not rain. Anyone else heard anything about this?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks pretty full here.  But this a while ago.


----------



## skiberg (Nov 18, 2015)

I agree and it did not make sense to me as it looked fine a few weeks ago, but I heard it looked pretty low this past weekend and people were saying they are in trouble. Not even enough water for 10 days of snowmaking. That's why I am trying to figure out if anything to this.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2015)

skiberg said:


> I agree and it did not make sense to me as it looked fine a few weeks ago, but I heard it looked pretty low this past weekend and people were saying they are in trouble. Not even enough water for 10 days of snowmaking. That's why I am trying to figure out if anything to this.


It looked fine when we were going by for the Simmer and Brew.


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm not sure how I feel about people swimming in the snowmaking water.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about people swimming in the snowmaking water.


The pump impeller will take care of them.


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 18, 2015)

Puck it said:


> The pump impeller will take care of them.




Here I thought the pink snow was due to algae.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 18, 2015)

Quick look at rainfall totals and they are not far off from last year. When was the dam rebuilt? Also, I looked at the draft permit for the additional withdrawal they requested for Mittersill and they seem to be under some very tight withdrawal limits. In the past during snowmaking, there were times when the outflow of the lake was zero, with the water level going below the dam outfall. It looks like now that will not be allow and once the outfall reaches a minimum amount, they have 4 hours to stop snowmaking operations. 

Didn't we have this discussion before, earlier in this post? Kind of remember looking into Echo Lake before.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 18, 2015)

Rainfall does not effect the level of Echo Lake.It is spring fed and almost never varies more than a foot.I'll be there this weekend and give an update.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 18, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Rainfall does not effect the level of Echo Lake.It is spring fed and almost never varies more than a foot.I'll be there this weekend and give an update.



Actually, the inflow into the lake varies between 1 mgd to 1.7 mgd and spring output can vary based on precipitation. You are correct that the level at the lake will not vary much during non-snowmaking periods (water in = water out - evaporation).  But it does vary a lot during snowmaking/the winter with a maximum drop in lake level at 2.95 feet in 2014/2015. I think the issue is during dam replacement, they must have had to lower the lake level significantly and once the dam was done, has the lake recovered to a level the reaches the dam's spillway.  For example, if they dropped the lake level 5 feet to complete the repairs/replacement, that is a total loss of approximately 56 million gallons. With an inflow of say 1.25 mgd on average, it would take around 45 days to refill. Again, I don't know when any of this work was done or how far they actually dropped the water level. As far as precipitation, that will help to refill the lake, with 1-inch of rain equal to about 1 million gallons. Also keep in mine that the old dam had 2 stop logs ontop of the spillway. This allow Cannon to increase the depth of the lake just prior to the snowmaking season. Not sure if they will still be used. I think the permit mentions that they can start to increase the height of the lake after October 15 each year and must remove them after the season, before spawning and fishing starts.


----------



## skiberg (Nov 18, 2015)

What are you a hydrologist?


----------



## mbedle (Nov 18, 2015)

skiberg said:


> What are you a hydrologist?



LOL A geologist, but work in the environmental consulting field. Spent the early part of my career developing new public water supplies and monitoring mine dewatering influences on private and public water supplies. Most of the numbers above were contained in the draft permit application.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 19, 2015)

mbedle,appreciate you motivating me to search out those documents.What I found was the draft but the numbers you refer to are the same.I didn't realize the volume of water taken had doubled in 7 years.It was always my understanding back then that the surface water never varied more than 6-12 inches.It looks like that was probably the case but I see that can certainly be much higher now.Cannon is was  asking for a 30% increase for the Mittersill withdrawal which necessated the higher dam level.It looks like the monitoring of minimum outflow will be the limitation for withdrawal for snowmaking.Interesting read here if anybody wants.
Note:The first maybe 1/5 of this report is about DES authority and the like.
http://des.nh.gov/organization/divisions/water/wmb/section401/documents/draft-wqc-2013-404p-001.pdf
.


----------



## skiberg (Nov 19, 2015)

First, that is not an interesting read. Good god. Second, what the heck does all of this mean? Is there an issue with withdrawal of water? I still can figure it out. 

It sounds like they had to increase capacity in order to do the Mitt. project. In order to do that they had to rebuild the dam. When they rebuilt, they increased capacity to meet the needs of the Mitt project.

So where are we now? did the build work? Is the water there? If not why?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2015)

Looking at google earth, it does look like they had to lower the level down.  It shows the construction a little earlier than the pic above.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2015)

Pic of lake


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey,thanks Puck!I had not realized that they finally have new GE images of Cannon.The res on the old one was terrible.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Hey,thanks Puck!I had not realized that they finally have new GE images of Cannon.The res on the old one was terrible.


kinda small but it sure does look like it was lowered.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 19, 2015)

How about this one.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> How about this one.


confirms it was let down, now is it back up?


----------



## skiberg (Nov 19, 2015)

I am starting to get worried. If lake is spring fed, why has it not filled back up? This could completely screw the season.


----------



## Tin (Nov 19, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Pic of lake


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2015)

Tin said:


>


yeah yeah just use your old man glasses


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 19, 2015)

Puck it said:


> confirms it was let down, now is it back up?



90% sure I'll be there this weekend.I'll update on water level.


----------



## skiberg (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm heading up as well. Going to get my pass will check lake as well.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 19, 2015)

skiberg said:


> I am starting to get worried. If lake is spring fed, why has it not filled back up? This could completely screw the season.


That new aerial imagery was from the latter half of September and they weren't even completely done the work. The average depth of the Lake is only 14' for the almost 40 acre lake with a very small watershed. It looks like they dropped the level by a couple feet.
If they finished work in the early part of October, the lake has only had a little over a month to recover >1/7 of its total volume while still maintaining some level of outflow during a rather dry fall.



mbedle said:


> Quick look at rainfall totals and they are not far off from last year.


Year to date not too far off. However the last 3 months have been rather low.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 19, 2015)

It looks like it is actually feed by Pemigewasset River. Somebody go up to Profile Lake and kick out a few stones in the outfall..... lol In all seriousness, I highly doubt that the project would have been undertaken after a date that it would not be possible to have the lake filled to capacity for snowmaking. Given why they were doing the replacement, I would guess that was a well thought out issue.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 19, 2015)

How did you get a date for when the aerial was taken?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 19, 2015)

mbedle said:


> It looks like it is actually feed by Pemigewasset River. Somebody go up to Profile Lake and kick out a few stones in the outfall..... lol In all seriousness, I highly doubt that the project would have been undertaken after a date that it would not be possible to have the lake filled to capacity for snowmaking. Given why they were doing the replacement, I would guess that was a well thought out issue.



The watershed division is roughly between the Tram and the Old Man Vistor's Center. Profile Lake drains east into the Pemi River while Echo Lake drains west toward the CT river.

The refilling the lake likely wouldn't have been a problem if rainfall would have been at least 50% of normal or better during the last several months.



mbedle said:


> How did you get a date for when the aerial was taken?


The Google Earth desktop program displays the imagery date. You can actually cycle back through older imagery as well.


----------



## skiberg (Nov 19, 2015)

I have heard they have less than 10 days of snowmaking capacity in the lake right now. If this is true its an utter disaster.  They blew snow for 60 freaking days straight on Lower Cannon alone last year.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 19, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> The watershed division is roughly between the Tram and the Old Man Vistor's Center. Profile Lake drains east into the Pemi River while Echo Lake drains west toward the CT river.
> 
> The refilling the lake likely wouldn't have been a problem if rainfall would have been at least 50% of normal or better during the last several months.
> 
> ...



I totally missed the change in topography on that. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 19, 2015)

skiberg said:


> I have heard they have less than 10 days of snowmaking capacity in the lake right now. If this is true its an utter disaster.  They blew snow for 60 freaking days straight on Lower Cannon alone last year.



I think you need to take a deep breath and calm down about this. For all we know, the lake is filled and everything is going to be fine. Have some faith in these guys, pretty sure they looked at all possibilities and what the consequences would have been if they lacked snowmaking capacity. It is also possible that since they had to install some sort of bypass, when the dam was being reconstructed and raise (to keep flow to the downgradient stream), maybe they have some leeway this year for what levels need to be maintained in the lake.


----------



## freeski (Nov 19, 2015)

I drove by the long pond. the Concord water supply. Couldn't believe how low it was. I'm not worried about Cannon though. This rain storm should drop at least an inch up there and they'll be fine.


----------



## skiberg (Nov 19, 2015)

Take a deep breath?? Calm Down?? By god ski season is here, I am not thinking clearly anymore. Neurosis is setting in. Daily weather checks will soon become hourly.
Ill take some pics on Sat and see what's up.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 19, 2015)

skiberg said:


> Take a deep breath?? Calm Down?? By god ski season is here, I am not thinking clearly anymore. Neurosis is setting in. Daily weather checks will soon become hourly.
> Ill take some pics on Sat and see what's up.



I like your attitude. Getting twitchy here too.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 19, 2015)

skiberg said:


> Take a deep breath?? Calm Down?? By god ski season is here, I am not thinking clearly anymore. Neurosis is setting in. Daily weather checks will soon become hourly.
> Ill take some pics on Sat and see what's up.



I really didn't mean to offend you by that comment. Look, whatever the condition is, its not like we can do anything about it.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 19, 2015)

And yes, the season is upon us and I am also checking weather condition all the time.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 20, 2015)

Where have some of you guys been this last summer....bordering on droughts..ME, NH...etc.  Maine has been ~7" below average..hopefully less by Saturday AM.  We all need the rain...  Gotta have patience....know we all got spoiled by last winter but you have to remember it all came starting in late January.  At least that was N.Central Maine's timetable.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 20, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Where have some of you guys been this last summer....bordering on droughts..ME, NH...etc.  Maine has been ~7" below average..hopefully less by Saturday AM.  We all need the rain...  Gotta have patience....know we all got spoiled by last winter but you have to remember it all came starting in late January.  At least that was N.Central Maine's timetable.



No drought up here in Aroostook... we've had more than our share of rain since mid-summer...


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 20, 2015)

bigbog said:


> Where have some of you guys been this last summer....bordering on droughts..ME, NH...etc.  Maine has been ~7" below average..hopefully less by Saturday AM.  We all need the rain...  Gotta have patience....know we all got spoiled by last winter but you have to remember it all came starting in late January.  At least that was N.Central Maine's timetable.



Early season was great last year up to Christmas then it sucked for 2 weeks then it was great again


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 20, 2015)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> No drought up here in Aroostook... we've had more than our share of rain since mid-summer...



Well that is like comparing the weather in Franconia to the weather in NYC on a distance scale.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 20, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Well that is like comparing the weather in Franconia to the weather in NYC on a distance scale.



Was commenting on BigBog's post that North Central Maine was/is running a -7" rainfall shortage. Not THAT far from here to there...


----------



## Tin (Nov 21, 2015)

Just noticed on the Cannon trail map the mention of Canada lynx at Mittersill. Any truth to it? Since seeing a bobcat at MRG last year I have a whole new respect for big kittys.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 23, 2015)

Here is the good news.Water level back to normal.


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 23, 2015)

And the guns are on !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh,and they paved and marked Echo parking lot?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 23, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> And the guns are on !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



It was real foggy there yesterday and 37 degrees.I went to get my pass and all I saw was 1 gun going at the top of Lower Cannon(Rock Garden).I hug out for a few minutes and the fog opened up to reveal about 7 guns going on Upper Cannon.They were just getting things going.But I must say it was pretty depressing around there.


----------



## skiberg (Nov 23, 2015)

Different Strategy this year with the weather. Blowing snow up top. No idea where they are blowing today. I would like to know as its definitely cold at base. Looks like first turns will be on upper cannon. Ought to be interesting with whales and weak legs.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 23, 2015)

skiberg said:


> Different Strategy this year with the weather. Blowing snow up top. No idea where they are blowing today. I would like to know as its definitely cold at base. Looks like first turns will be on upper cannon. Ought to be interesting with whales and weak legs.



So what is the strategy? Up/down load via the tram to Cannonball quad?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 23, 2015)

skiberg said:


> Different Strategy this year with the weather. Blowing snow up top. No idea where they are blowing today. I would like to know as its definitely cold at base. Looks like first turns will be on upper cannon. Ought to be interesting with whales and weak legs.


Blowin Middle Cannon to Lower Cannon probably as in years past.  The last two they have gone for Gary's and lower Cannon with Eagle Cliff and Zoomer running.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 23, 2015)

Pretty sure they had guns running on upper c so they could make any snow somewhere.When they were starting them yeserday at around noon it was 37 at the base.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 23, 2015)

From a local friend:
Upper Cannon is raging (looks near already done) and they are working the lines below the top quad already along with as you can see. Will be surprised to see top-to-bottom by Friday, while the upper mtn should be stacked by then. Guessing they will up-n-down load the quad if not top-to-bottom. And this is all being said by my own suppositions by the way. 
I asked if they were running to the bottom and he replied this:
I haven't gotten over to that side of the mtn today to say... yet looks like they may though based on how low that white line is running above. I don't think we've ever seen'em light that many at once either.


----------



## dlague (Nov 23, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> From a local friend:
> Upper Cannon is raging (looks near already done) and they are working the lines below the top quad already along with as you can see. Will be surprised to see top-to-bottom by Friday, while the upper mtn should be stacked by then. Guessing they will up-n-down load the quad if not top-to-bottom. And this is all being said by my own suppositions by the way.
> I asked if they were running to the bottom and he replied this:
> I haven't gotten over to that side of the mtn today to say... yet looks like they may though based on how low that white line is running above. I don't think we've ever seen'em light that many at once either.



Looks like it will be a Peabody and Cannonball chair combination.  Only way to service the trails they are covering.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiberg (Nov 23, 2015)

You can see little puff of white near the base. That is a complete top to bottom blow. Wow. Keep in mind they definitely have to be blowing at Brookside as well. Not sure how much % that diverts, but its cold right now. 16 @ BW right now, so at least that @ Cannon and it aint getting any warmer until tomorrow mid-day. Maybe noses above freezing for a few hours. I bet they turn off the top tonight, blow the hell out of mid-mountain down and then when temp rises mid-day tomorrow, go back up high where its below freezing.


----------



## dlague (Nov 23, 2015)

The only problem with Upper Cannon, it does not handle traffic well.  Lots of idiots stopping on the turns and it can get scraped off quickly except for deep in the corners.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2015)

True

Wonder why they didn't go for Tramway instead?  I certainly prefer Upper Cannon, but Tramway can handle traffic better.


----------



## skiberg (Nov 23, 2015)

I thought the same thing. Only reason I could come up with is maybe they have the new guns on Cannon and not on tramway. Keep in mind, its opening day for FSC as well. Tramway is a much better trail to handle the traffic.

However, I am convinced there will be whales. I don't see them pushing the snow out until Sun earliest. That will help a bunch. Keep traffic slow.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 23, 2015)

Wow. I am just surprised.


----------



## dlague (Nov 24, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Wow. I am just surprised.



Sarcasm? Or reality?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 24, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> True
> 
> Wonder why they didn't go for Tramway instead?  I certainly prefer Upper Cannon, but Tramway can handle traffic better.



Possibly that was the only loop that could be run along with the Lower Cannon lines.Upper C is certainly the fastest trail there to cover and they probably wanted to get ttb asap.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 24, 2015)

On another note,they will be ttb earlier than I ever remember with manmade snow.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 24, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> On another note,they will be ttb earlier than I ever remember with manmade snow.



That is true.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 9, 2015)

Top to bottom today.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 9, 2015)

On another note this is what you may have missed this weekend.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 9, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> On another note this is what you may have missed this weekend.



Whoa! I was there Saturday but gratefully missed seeing Mercury.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Top to bottom today.


Saw that.  I would love to see them hammer the upper mountain since base temps are marginal at night.  Get Tramway and Ravine open!!!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 10, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Saw that.  I would love to see them hammer the upper mountain since base temps are marginal at night.  Get Tramway and Ravine open!!!


Tramway is next on their list but it probably wont start till the middle of next week.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 10, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Tramway is next on their list but it probably wont start till the middle of next week.


saw that in the report.


----------



## dlague (Dec 14, 2015)

FSC crowd funding for payment on the Mittersill T-bar?

https://ussa.rallyme.com/rallies/2641/valartbar


----------



## Puck it (Dec 14, 2015)

dlague said:


> FSC crowd funding for payment on the Mittersill T-bar?
> 
> https://ussa.rallyme.com/rallies/2641/valartbar


Let's put this puppy to work!!!!!!



A massive compressor has been purchased and installed.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 14, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Let's put this puppy to work!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> A massive compressor has been purchased and installed.



When does Zoomer Bar get crowd-funding?


----------



## Puck it (Dec 14, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> When does Zoomer Bar get crowd-funding?


It is a not profit Bar that does ask for hand outs but added beers are always welcomed!!!!!  Just none of the crap beer!!!! 


And EBT cards are not accepted!!!!!!!


----------



## dlague (Dec 14, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> When does Zoomer Bar get crowd-funding?



Would be funny to do that!  We need a rally!

Check some of these out - if they can we can!

https://ussa.rallyme.com/rallies

Some read like:

I have gone to private schools, you know a rich kid, but my families funding has dried up blah blah blah

or 

I am on the US Ski Team but not that great and I have been injured a lot .....


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 14, 2015)

Maybe we could host a charitable Beer Mile... for more beer.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 14, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> Maybe we could host a charitable Beer Mile... for more beer.


we don't take charity at the Zoomer Bar but if beer is brought we will drink.


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 14, 2015)

In case anyone is looking provide said beer- due to inclement weather, Zoomer Bar can be located on the Peabody Quad between the hours of 8:30 AM and 4:00 PM. Cans preferred.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 14, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> In case anyone is looking provide said beer- due to inclement weather, Zoomer Bar can be located on the Peabody Quad between the hours of 8:30 AM and 4:00 PM. Cans preferred.



Hope they have a barrel out next time ! Throwing the empties at the Cannonball liftie was funny but self incriminating !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 15, 2015)

A whole 8 acres open today.Almost looking like Burke now.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 15, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> A whole 8 acres open today.Almost looking like Burke now.



Bretton Woods is claiming 99.  I'm debating whether or not to ski there on Thursday just to say I got my second day in.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 15, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Bretton Woods is claiming 99.  I'm debating whether or not to ski there on Thursday just to say I got my second day in.



We were at BW today. I'd say the  acerage claimed is legit. They have a decent amount of terrain open and the turns were respectable all things considered.
They should be refreshing tonight and tomorrow night before an all out blitz Thursday night thru the wknd.

Will get a TR up in a little bit.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 15, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> We were at BW today. I'd say the  acerage claimed is legit. They have a decent amount of terrain open.
> They should be refreshing tonight and tomorrow night before an all out blitz Thursday night thru the wknd.
> 
> Will get a TR up in a little bit.



Good to hear - I'm off tomorrow and Friday and I was thinking of heading there Friday. Tomorrow's looking like a hike day given the forecast.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 16, 2015)

Very surprized to see Cannon make snow with only an overnight window.Dont remember them doing that.
"Good news - favorable snowmaking temps moved into the neighborhood last night; we made on Tramway, Big Link, Middle Cannon, Rock Garden and Gremlin".


----------



## Puck it (Dec 16, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Very surprized to see Cannon make snow with only an overnight window.Dont remember them doing that.
> "Good news - favorable snowmaking temps moved into the neighborhood last night; we made on Tramway, Big Link, Middle Cannon, Rock Garden and Gremlin".


They had no choice to stay open.


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 16, 2015)

I figured the "taxpayer" who is supposedly "for Cannon" might be using this weather pattern as weapon in his propaganda war.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 16, 2015)

witch hobble said:


> I figured the "taxpayer" who is supposedly "for Cannon" might be using this weather pattern as weapon in his propaganda war.


Nothing new.  Must be out trimming some trees.


----------



## dlague (Dec 16, 2015)

witch hobble said:


> I figured the "taxpayer" who is supposedly "for Cannon" might be using this weather pattern as weapon in his propaganda war.



Huh?  How do you mean?

I resemble that remark -  the "taxpayer" who is supposedly "for Cannon"


----------



## Puck it (Dec 16, 2015)

dlague said:


> Huh?  How do you mean?
> 
> I resemble that remark -  the "taxpayer" who is supposedly "for Cannon"


It is a reference to Threecy.


----------



## dlague (Dec 16, 2015)

Puck it said:


> It is a reference to Threecy.



Before my time!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 17, 2015)

Webcam is live again.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 17, 2015)

Is that a middle finger I see?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 17, 2015)

Actually,the cam was down until the last hour since yesterday.I posted a pic in the afternoon on FB and right before lunch today the same pic was still there.


----------



## D-2.5-GT (Dec 18, 2015)

The cam is back up this morning....and I wish i didn't look. 

http://cannonmt.com/daily-photo-live-cam.html


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 18, 2015)

D-2.5-GT said:


> The cam is back up this morning....and I wish i didn't look.
> 
> http://cannonmt.com/daily-photo-live-cam.html



Yup shouldn't have looked.......fugly at best !


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm getting 2 different images and I dont know which one if either is the current image.When you click on the live cam text on the center of the homepage you get this first image.If you click on that image you get the second one.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 18, 2015)

Drove by last night. Windy and rain in the notch. 37* in the notch at 6:30.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Brad J (Dec 18, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Drove by last night. Windy and rain in the notch. 37* in the notch at 6:30
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Boy you must love your family Utah is getting pounded this weekend!!!


----------



## oldtimer (Dec 18, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing.   you may want an ice scraper tomorrow morning.




Brad J said:


> Boy you must love your family Utah is getting pounded this weekend!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2015)

Brad J said:


> Boy you must love your family Utah is getting pounded this weekend!!!



Don't remind me. :roll: 

Cannon this afternoon...ouch. 








Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## timmyc (Dec 20, 2015)

...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 20, 2015)

timmyc said:


> It took just one run this morning to remind me how terrible a skier I am.
> 
> Can anyone recommend an instructor at Cannon for a private lesson or two? If so would you mind pm'ing me? I think I need to make the investment...
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hey, we are in the bar at Cannon.  Saw you post you were here today


----------



## Edd (Dec 20, 2015)

timmyc said:


> Can anyone recommend an instructor at Cannon for a private lesson or two? If so would you mind pm'ing me? I think I need to make the investment...
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I took a lesson there once with Chuck, who I thought was pretty good. You could PM Liquidfeet, a member here who's familiar with the Cannon instructors.


----------



## freeski (Dec 31, 2015)

Going into January with 20 acres? Snowmaking only on open trails? No top to bottom? Four lifts running with Tram only for sight seeing? It's been a very tough start to the season, but this is unacceptable. 

Chart courtesy of Tax Payers for Cannon


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 31, 2015)

freeski said:


> Going into January with 20 acres? Snowmaking only on open trails? No top to bottom? Four lifts running with Tram only for sight seeing? It's been a very tough start to the season, but this is unacceptable.
> 
> Chart courtesy of Tax Payers for Cannon



First: You lose points for supporting that crap site with your click.  

But...it is unacceptable.  Weather is weather but WTF?!?  Here's an idea Cannon: stop blasting your customers in the face with your rain guns.  Move them over to closed terrain so that you might have something else to open tomorrow.  Even if you can't expand terrain at least you can shift it over to something that hasn't been beat up yet.  Cannon must have a partnership with Grunden's rain wear considering the garbage they pour out of their guns.

Just another day at the Peabody Base....


----------



## Puck it (Dec 31, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> First: You lose points for supporting that crap site with your click.
> 
> But...it is unacceptable.  Weather is weather but WTF?!?  Here's an idea Cannon: stop blasting your customers in the face with your rain guns.  Move them over to closed terrain so that you might have something else to open tomorrow.  Even if you can't expand terrain at least you can shift it over to something that hasn't been beat up yet.  Cannon must have a partnership with Grunden's rain wear considering the garbage they pour out of their guns.
> 
> Just another day at the Peabody Base....


The gun at the top of Eagle Cliff was blasting water droplets right near the ramp. I wanted to go over and turn it off.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 31, 2015)

Puck it said:


> The gun at the top of Eagle Cliff was blasting water droplets right near the ramp. I wanted to go over and turn it off.



So they guy who pointed the gun at the lift last year still works there ?


----------



## Puck it (Dec 31, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> So they guy who pointed the gun at the lift last year still works there ?


He is head snow maker.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 31, 2015)

Puck it said:


> He is head snow maker.



That makes perfect sense in a Government run orginization . And a raise to boot I bet !


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 31, 2015)

Pretty certain the accident happened at the bottom terminal, not the top and the injured girl likely wouldn't appreciate people joking about the situation.  Just saying.....


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 31, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Pretty certain the accident happened at the bottom terminal, not the top and the injured girl likely wouldn't appreciate people joking about the situation.  Just saying.....



You're making it about one incident, when it's actually an everyday absurd practice.  (Does that still count as an "accident"?)


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 31, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Pretty certain the accident happened at the bottom terminal, not the top and the injured girl likely wouldn't appreciate people joking about the situation.  Just saying.....



Wasn't meant to be construed as a joke but intended as sarcasm . I know it happened at the base , Bad decision making seems to continue!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 31, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Wasn't meant to be construed as a joke but intended as sarcasm . I know it happened at the base , Bad decision making seems to continue!


i thought you meant when they aim the guns at the Zoomer chair and it iced a chair with 6" of ice and delayed. Completely different incident.


----------



## mbedle (Jan 1, 2016)

I just looked at the report this morning. Why are they saying experts only for riding on Upper Cannon? Isn't that an intermediate trail? Also, the report says something about taking a shuttle to the tram to access that trail and maybe they will open the Cannonball lift. That seems really odd to me that people are gong to get on a shuttle to take a run down a single trail. Maybe that is the way these always do it.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 1, 2016)

They don't have the cannonball lift ready yet. Only way to access upper cannon is the tram. Experts only, still under hew guns most likely. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Jan 1, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> They don't have the cannonball lift ready yet. Only way to access upper cannon is the tram. Experts only, still under hew guns most likely.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Experts only becuase the guns will coat your goggles with ice and seeing will be an option. Thus experts only.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 1, 2016)

What's wrong with Cannonball chair?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> What's wrong with Cannonball chair?


Probably need to move snow to the load ramp and patrol needs to check the triple black diamond ramp at the top.


----------



## skiberg (Jan 1, 2016)

I have heard the new compressor that FSC bought for the mountain is not functioning properly. They can't generate enough PSi without it to properly make snow. Can anyone confirm if this is the case?


----------



## mbedle (Jan 1, 2016)

Why would they not have just had cannonball ready before hand? Seems like a big waste of money to run the Tram for one trail to lap by getting on a bus.


----------



## freeski (Jan 1, 2016)

Why only one run from the top? Maybe there is something to the air compressor issue. Upper Cannon isn't the best trail to have as the only trail up top, too narrow. Why not add Tramway? Or, better yet skylight, but then you have to blow the crossover. It's sad not seeing Cannon living up to it's potential. I don't expect them to keep up with Sunday River in this challenging weather, but they should be better than where they are. The trails / slopes that are open right now (except for up top) I consider to be almost run out trails that are not much fun to ski. By this time they should at least have Gary's. Have to believe something is wrong like the previous poster suggested.

edit: Not a big fan of Taxpayers for Cannon, but I do check it several times a year. He does do a good job exposing the trail count, lack of Mittersil days and lack of access for hiking.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 1, 2016)

I will ask around any compressor issues. I did not think of that. They may have taken out an old one and put in a bigger one. The numbers of guns that have been lit up is tiny may be 20 to 30 tops.  This may make sense. They lit up the whole front five last year for a week straight.


----------



## bootladder (Jan 4, 2016)

Interesting to read the Cannon weather page yesterday.  Cannon dialog said 4-8" possible, but whatever weather page they use said ~1"

They ended up with ~1"

Hope is not a strategy, functional snowmaking is a strategy.


----------



## Tin (Jan 4, 2016)

bootladder said:


> Interesting to read the Cannon weather page yesterday.  Cannon dialog said 4-8" possible, but whatever weather page they use said ~1"
> 
> They ended up with ~1"
> 
> Hope is not a strategy, functional snowmaking is a strategy.



I was wondering where they got that 4-8" idea yesterday. Thought it was ridiculous.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 4, 2016)

Tin said:


> I was wondering where they got that 4-8" idea yesterday. Thought it was ridiculous.


I read it also and had no idea where it came from.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Stowe is reporting 7"-12" in the last 24hrs. so there was snow around. Sugarbush 3"-6".


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 4, 2016)

that blue blob on radar parked itself over the Northern Greens last night and didn't move east it seems.
Bolton 6", Smuggs 6-8"


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 4, 2016)

Total bs on the lack of terrain open this weekend.I had a friend bitching to a mngmt guy Saturday who is a long time friend of mine.I think he was sick of hearing people complain about something he has no say in.He starts to reply about the water being 49 degrees in the lake and the friction of the pipes warming it further.What?The lake is frozon now so its not much above freezing,at least near the surface.They did have guns ttb on Garys and Rocket and the top i/3 of Pauleys when I left yesterday morning.The report says they will go to Mittersill next.What?Leave only Upper Cannon as the 1 trail at the summit?Looks like a power play to get snow where they dont need it because of the money gifted from FSC if you ask me.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 4, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Total bs on the lack of terrain open this weekend.I had a friend bitching to a mngmt guy Saturday who is a long time friend of mine.I think he was sick of hearing people complain about something he has no say in.He starts to reply about the water being 49 degrees in the lake and the friction of the pipes warming it further.What?The lake is frozon now so its not much above freezing,at least near the surface.They did have guns ttb on Garys and Rocket and the top i/3 of Pauleys when I left yesterday morning.The report says they will go to Mittersill next.What?Leave only Upper Cannon as the 1 trail at the summit?Looks like a power play to get snow where they dont need it because of the money gifted from FSC if you ask me.


WTF!!!!!!!!!!  What about the paying customers?  This is total bullshit if this happens.  JD will get an email from me and I will supply his email address to whoever wants it.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 4, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Total bs on the lack of terrain open this weekend.I had a friend bitching to a mngmt guy Saturday who is a long time friend of mine.I think he was sick of hearing people complain about something he has no say in.He starts to reply about the water being 49 degrees in the lake and the friction of the pipes warming it further.What?The lake is frozon now so its not much above freezing,at least near the surface.They did have guns ttb on Garys and Rocket and the top i/3 of Pauleys when I left yesterday morning.The report says they will go to Mittersill next.What?Leave only Upper Cannon as the 1 trail at the summit?Looks like a power play to get snow where they dont need it because of the money gifted from FSC if you ask me.


WTF!!!!!!!!!! That is a bunch of crap about the water and pipe. What about the paying customers?  This is total bullshit if this happens.  JD will get an email from me and I will supply his email address to whoever wants it.  And what is up with the air leak on the skiers left side of profile that is hissing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2016)

Mittersill run off the same pumps and compressors as Cannon proper?


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 4, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> The report says they will go to Mittersill next.What?Leave only Upper Cannon as the 1 trail at the summit?Looks like a power play to get snow where they dont need it because of the money gifted from FSC if you ask me.



That's what it sounds like.  The only upside to that would be getting all the FSC brats off of the minimal terrain that's open. FSC feels like they own the whole place, and Cannon management seems to agree.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 4, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Mittersill run off the same pumps and compressors as Cannon proper?


Yes, they installed a new bigger air compressor this year.  They also are asking the state for $1M for a new pump house next year.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 4, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> That's what it sounds like.  The only upside to that would be getting all the FSC brats off of the minimal terrain that's open. FSC feels like they own the whole place, and Cannon management seems to agree.


Just sent an email to JD about the rumor.  I will see what he replies.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2016)

I would think getting at least 3 routes off the top and 3 of the front five open would be equitable to regular Cannon skiers prior to opening Mittersill terrain.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 4, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Just sent an email to JD about the rumor.  I will see what he replies.



He will reply with the same response he always has: "don't tell me how to do my job.  If you don't like it you're free to go somewhere else."  

Which is what I'll probably be doing next season.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 4, 2016)

From JD's email reply :

Truth, not rumor. Here's the plan (weather permitting, of course):

* Good chunk of the Front Five area terrain by Wednesday;
* Good chunk of learning terrain, plus Tramway and Middle Ravine, by Saturday;
* Another top trail or two, and another middle trail or two, by next week;
* Baron's Run by MLK Weekend

So yes... we may become a 2-mountain ski area sooner, rather than later. My guess is that we'll make a whole lotta people happy that way. We'll see if Mother Nature cooperates. All things subject to change, of course.

Not the reply I was expecting. More open.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 4, 2016)

Looking Ahead - After we wrap-up snowmaking on the Front 5 this midweek, we’ll try to open some terrain in the Tuckerbrook Family Area for the weekend. Beyond that, we have our sights set on our first-ever snowmaking effort on Mittersill and Baron’s Run, so stay tuned for updates in the coming week.

This is right on their website today.Nowhere on there does it talk about heading to the summit before going to Mittersill.

Here is more

Excellent news: The Zoomer Triple is planned to open this morning for skiing/riding on Gary's, Rocket and Mickey's Margin with active snowmaking in progress (note that the Zoomer chair may open late). Arctic snowmaking temps in the subzero & single digit range have arrived, which should allow for a massive output of man-made snow...look for Paulie's Folly to join the open list in the coming days. We picked up 1-2" of new snow overnight (2" on the summit), but we got skunked on the big dump that was being predicted last night. Leftover morning flurries will give way to mostly sunny skies, but temps aren't expected to hit double digits so please come prepared; otherwise, it sounds like a glorious winter day.

 11:45 am update - It's a man-made blizzard on Gary's & Rocket today. You'll find the best powder of the season there, and we expect the same for Tuesday. It's mostly packed powder everywhere else...good stuff. Plan for Tuesday if you aren't already here.


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 4, 2016)

Puck it said:


> From JD's email reply :
> 
> Truth, not rumor. Here's the plan (weather permitting, of course):
> 
> ...



I'm actually good with that plan. Getting the racers over to Baron's for the next busy period is a good idea...just not necessary until then.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 4, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Which is what I'll probably be doing next season.



Come on over to Burke. You'll fall in love with the snow making here!


----------



## bootladder (Jan 4, 2016)

Guns fired up on Rocket, Gary's, Lower Cannon and Paulies today!  

Zoomer dead. Avalanch dead. Quiet everywhere else. 

Nice skiing until about 1:30, when the Profile team showed up.


----------



## dlague (Jan 4, 2016)

bootladder said:


> Guns fired up on Rocket, Gary's, Lower Cannon and Paulies today!
> 
> Zoomer dead. Avalanch dead. Quiet everywhere else.
> 
> Nice skiing until about 1:30, when the Profile team showed up.



Yup

On FB 

Homebrew. The snowmaking blizzard on Gary's & Rocket gave us some of the best powder conditions of the season, and we expect more of the same for Tuesday. Look for Paulie's Folly to open soon too. Make plans.

Also in comments they added that Tramway will be the next Summit run.  IMO that is dumb since you will have Upper Cannon, Tramway and Peabody unloading happening in the same area.  Upper Ravine would have been nice to spread out people.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 4, 2016)

from_the_NEK said:


> Come on over to Burke. You'll fall in love with the snow making here!



I know!!  That's why I dip into the Burke thread now and then to caution people about their choices down here.  Both are a wreck.  

I can walk to Loon.  I really don't love the place, but I have to admit that it's a well oiled machine.  Cannon's only been at it for 76 years, maybe they'll get it right next year....


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 4, 2016)

bootladder said:


> Guns fired up on Rocket, Gary's, Lower Cannon and Paulies today!



Sweet!  They should have the whales pushed out by late January and have it skiable for Feb vacation.


----------



## dlague (Jan 4, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> I know!!  That's why I dip into the Burke thread now and then to caution people about their choices down here.  Both are a wreck.
> 
> I can walk to Loon.  I really don't love the place, but I have to admit that it's a well oiled machine.  Cannon's only been at it for 76 years, maybe they'll get it right next year....



Loon has cranked out some terrain at 191 acres and while Bretton Woods was bragging about most open terrain a couple weeks ago, Loon has blow their doors off.  I am seriously thinking about doing one of their $31 Sunday afternoons.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 4, 2016)

dlague said:


> I am seriously thinking about doing one of their $31 Sunday afternoons.



I'll do that with you any time.


----------



## dlague (Jan 4, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> I'll do that with you any time.



We should plan on it then!  We have comps to Sugarbush this weekend but maybe in the near future!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2016)

I took advantage of that Loon deal two Sunday's last year.  Neither day featured great conditions, which helped with keeping the crowds down.  Good value


----------



## freeski (Jan 4, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Sweet!  They should have the whales pushed out by late January and have it skiable for Feb vacation.



Good one, Hey they're making progress. It seems like SR and Killington make snow on trails over and over. At Cannon once everything is open they make a ton of snow on a trail in one push and then they're done. Do you guys think this tends to be true?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 4, 2016)

freeski said:


> Good one, Hey they're making progress. It seems like SR and Killington make snow on trails over and over. At Cannon once everything is open they make a ton of snow on a trail in one push and then they're done. Do you guys think this tends to be true?


For some trails yes.  They will go back hit some of them if needed.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 4, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Stowe is reporting 7"-12" in the last 24hrs. so there was snow around.



POOF!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 5, 2016)

I see they have now changed the "looking ahead" segment which verifies JD's e-mail.Makes a lot more sense.

Looking Ahead - After we wrap-up snowmaking on the Front 5 this midweek, we’ll try to open terrain in the Tuckerbrook Family Area for the weekend. Then we'll make a move for select terrain at the upper & mid mountain. Beyond that, we have our sights set on our first-ever snowmaking effort on Mittersill and Baron’s Run, so stay tuned for updates in the coming week.


----------



## bootladder (Jan 5, 2016)

Paulies! And Gary and Rocket today.

Vista poached?


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 5, 2016)

bootladder said:


> Paulies! And Gary and Rocket today.
> 
> Vista poached? View attachment 18419



Love me some Vista right about now !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Monica (Jan 5, 2016)

Cannon looks sweet today!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2016)

bootladder said:


> Paulies! And Gary and Rocket today.
> 
> Vista poached?


wasnt me.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 6, 2016)

Had to be pretty thin over there.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 6, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Had to be pretty thin over there.



even when it is mid season it can be in spots


----------



## Monica (Jan 6, 2016)

Love Cannon!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> even when it is mid season it can be in spots


 But left side gets wind load and can be very skiable until the connection to Tramway


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 7, 2016)

its hard to complain about a money shot like that.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 7, 2016)

Ok.I dont know why I'm having ahard time embeding a video.Help please.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 7, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1177903008903860


----------



## Puck it (Jan 7, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1177903008903860


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 7, 2016)

Thats what I was trying to embed.


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 7, 2016)

Shame theres only 20 trails open out of all that terrain.


----------



## Tin (Jan 7, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> Shame theres only 20 trails open out of all that terrain.




23!!!! I was surprised to see Tramway and Vista open.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 7, 2016)

Opening weekend of the Zoomer Bar Saturday!!!!!!


----------



## dlague (Jan 7, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Opening weekend of the Zoomer Bar Saturday!!!!!!



Damn - will be at Sugarbush.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 7, 2016)

dlague said:


> Damn - will be at Sugarbush.


And no 1000 word essay either!!!!!!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 7, 2016)

dlague said:


> Damn - will be at Sugarbush.


Cannon seems the better choice but you may get lucky.

Sugarbush - A  chance of snow and sleet before 1pm, then a chance of rain showers and  sleet between 1pm and 3pm.  Cloudy, with a high near 35. 


Cannon - A chance of snow before 9am, then a chance of snow after 11am.  Mostly  cloudy, with a high near 33. Southeast wind around 10 mph.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 7, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Cannon seems the better choice but you may get lucky.



Hard to believe we are saying that after the last few weeks!!!!


----------



## dlague (Jan 7, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Cannon seems the better choice but you may get lucky.
> 
> Sugarbush - A  chance of snow and sleet before 1pm, then a chance of rain showers and  sleet between 1pm and 3pm.  Cloudy, with a high near 35.
> 
> ...



The only beneit I see so far is Sugarbush will have more terrain, hopefully not too thin and not bullet proof.  With the snow they have received it should be good!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 7, 2016)

Lets see...the Bush has 400 acres open...granted most of it thin natural cover.Cannon has 57.Not really close but the Bush does not have a Zoomer bar.Boom.


----------



## Tin (Jan 7, 2016)

From TGR:





Looks a little thin. Have some p-tex ready for afterwards.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 7, 2016)

Tin said:


> From TGR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good for the old Hell & Backs!!!!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 7, 2016)

I'll be up at Cannon Saturday.....might be a good day for a ski off. Possible triathlon involving keg stands at the zoomer bar, dizzy bat relay, and Chinese downhill...in that order


----------



## Puck it (Jan 7, 2016)

MadMadWorld said:


> I'll be up at Cannon Saturday.....might be a good day for a ski off. Possible triathlon involving keg stands at the zoomer bar, dizzy bat relay, and Chinese downhill...in that order


Sounds good!


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 7, 2016)

MadMadWorld said:


> I'll be up at Cannon Saturday.....might be a good day for a ski off. Possible triathlon involving keg stands at the zoomer bar, dizzy bat relay, and Chinese downhill...in that order



What will the route be for the  ski off?       Oh right, nevermind,  there aren't really any choices.  

In Cannon's defense,  they're still working out the  newbie bugs. I expect them to hit their stride next year once they reach the confidence of 77 years of operation. Can't expect too much from them till then. 

On Sunday it looks like Cannon's best terrain offering will be a bar stool at the Woodstock Brewery.


----------



## dlague (Jan 8, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> On Sunday it looks like Cannon's best terrain offering will be a bar stool at the Woodstock Brewery.



Appears that will be the case for everyone!


----------



## Tin (Jan 8, 2016)

Made a pit stop. We are ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 8, 2016)

Tin said:


> Made a pit stop. We are ready for tomorrow.



I have some of that winter goose in my fridge.  If I see you before I pour it down the drain, it's yours!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Jan 8, 2016)

Damn it! Well I guess if I have enough Jim and other stuff it won't be too bad.


----------



## SLoMo (Jan 10, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> So they guy who pointed the gun at the lift last year still works there ?



Harrdy harr harrrrr.

Seriously though, pray for snow. The lack thereof isn't just hurting Cannon, but the whole North Country economy. Sweet baby cheezus NO MORE RAIN!!


----------



## freeski (Jan 11, 2016)

Snow report says they're making snow on Mitersill this morning. This hasn't happened in a while.


----------



## dlague (Jan 11, 2016)

freeski said:


> Snow report says they're making snow on Mitersill this morning. This hasn't happened in a while.



Interesting - the trails they opened up last week (Vistaway, Tramline, Goat Path) are now closed and they are moving on to Mittersill and touching up what they have had open their entire season.  That Mittersill move is for racing but it sounds nice to be able to say they have Mittersill open and adding another lift to the numbers.  By having Baron's open then Gary's will be available for public use.  My guess in any case.

Interesting wording for Mondays conditions



> We're scheduled to open at 9am with 5 lifts & 28 trails, but all open terrain is subject to Patrol inspection and some trails may open late or not at all. Groomers hit most open terrain overnight - expect mostly frozen granular/variable surface conditions today. Snow surfaces have firmed-up with the dropping mercury, so please stay on groomed trails this morning.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 11, 2016)

freeski said:


> Snow report says they're making snow on Mitersill this morning. This hasn't happened in a while.


Here ya go.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 11, 2016)

Garys is always available for the public.Maybe once a year there is a major race and it will have limited access.


----------



## dlague (Jan 11, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Garys is always available for the public.Maybe once a year there is a major race and it will have limited access.



Last year was our first as season pass holders and it was more than just once a year.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 11, 2016)

dlague said:


> Last year was our first as season pass holders and it was more than just once a year.


It is definitely more than once.  And throw Missing link, Middle Ravine and Thruway for the weekend races in Feb.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 11, 2016)

FSC trains on Garys quite frequently but the public still has access.There are only a few races that close the trail to the public.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 11, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> FSC trains on Garys quite frequently but the public still has access.There are only a few races that close the trail to the public.


Yes agreed.  More than once though.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 11, 2016)

freeski said:


> Snow report says they're making snow on Mitersill this morning. This hasn't happened in a while.



They just posted these pics....some may want to shield their eyes....











Say what you want, but that first pic shows a great trail to ski IMHO even after the work.


----------



## skiberg (Jan 11, 2016)

I think Barons will be the best ripper on the entire hill. If you like to go fast this will be the run.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 11, 2016)

^  I bitch about the changes at Mittersill, but you're probably right about Barons.


----------



## SLoMo (Jan 12, 2016)

Rad Tram ride from Sunday morning's storm: 

https://www.facebook.com/seek.the.joy/posts/10207326643458607:0


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 12, 2016)

Lets face it,without snowmaking there would be no skiing at Mittersill in the forseeable future.If snow does finally fall deep enough most of Mittersill still has all its "natural" side country play areas.


----------



## Tin (Jan 12, 2016)

slomo said:


> rad tram ride from sunday morning's storm:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/seek.the.joy/posts/10207326643458607:0



damn!


----------



## HouseQuinn (Jan 12, 2016)

Holy shit.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 12, 2016)

HouseQuinn said:


> Holy shit.



Wow. ! Time to change your shorts on that one !!



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 12, 2016)

Baron's looks pretty awesome. There I said it.


----------



## dlague (Jan 12, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> Baron's looks pretty awesome. There I said it.



Well I am with you!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Cannonball (Jan 12, 2016)

That's some scary schiz.  And it's not like it's never fallen before!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 12, 2016)

SLoMo said:


> Rad Tram ride from Sunday morning's storm:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/seek.the.joy/posts/10207326643458607:0



Wow. I would not want to be there! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 13, 2016)

I want to know if the tram cars slammed into the towers?  That would be cool to see, but not cool to be riding on...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 13, 2016)

Tin said:


> damn!



That is my friends son who was one the tram.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 13, 2016)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I want to know if the tram cars slammed into the towers?  That would be cool to see, but not cool to be riding on...


They slow down by towers in the wind like that.  Like creep by.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 13, 2016)

I've hit the towers many times in the old tram but that tram used to sway like crazy cuz it rode on 1 wire rope and this tram rides on 2.I know an old tram operator that was on the old tram when it derailed off of tower 2.That tram had a bunch of 100 lb weights just sitting on the floor to help a little for stabilizing on the empty ride down.He got the shit beaten out of him when those weights were thrashig around with only him as the tram was banging on the ground.A friend saw Ron B last week in the Franconia Village store last week.


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 14, 2016)

I notice in today's report Baron's is open with "man-made conditions, experts only"... this a new one on me, but I guess Bypass will be the same for tomorrow. Does this translate to "sheet of ice" in English?


----------



## oldtimer (Jan 14, 2016)

My guess is that it has not been mowed and this translates to rollers wth steep walls and weird conditions between the moiunds, but can be TONS of fun.

After it is mowed the first time, the proper report would read "First time groomed-  Beware death cookies, laps and other dangers"


----------



## Puck it (Jan 14, 2016)

57stevey said:


> I notice in today's report Baron's is open with "man-made conditions, experts only"... this a new one on me, but I guess Bypass will be the same for tomorrow. Does this translate to "sheet of ice" in English?


Cannon snow making idea is to set up the gun and let in without moving. Creating blue whales of death.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 15, 2016)

Barons will be rolled tonite so there just might be some freshies on that new surface.I'll be on it first thing.


----------



## dlague (Jan 15, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Barons will be rolled tonite so there just might be some freshies on that new surface.I'll be on it first thing.



Would be a pissah if it were closed for racing!


----------



## dmw (Jan 15, 2016)

Cannon lovers - do you foresee Saturday or Sunday the better day this weekend?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 15, 2016)

Depends what you want.Should be snowing(hopefully) most of Saturday.Sunday should be some smooth groomers but I'm afraid will bring crowded slopes because of lack of terrain on the mid and upper mt.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 15, 2016)

Agreed on Sat. We are heading and I don't plan on Sunday unless!


----------



## dmw (Jan 15, 2016)

I didn't realize trail count was still so low. Was originally thinking Sunday, now considering Saturday and leave early to get home for the game.


----------



## dlague (Jan 15, 2016)

I am planning both days.  I think Saturdays will keep some away.  But what I am amazed about is that there are basically two trails from the top that are open - thought for sure Upper Ravine would be included.  Also there seems to be the same stuff open in the Middle Mountain where all paths down come to Rock Garden/Upper Gremlin - Middle ravine would have been nice to have to shed people.   Lots of focus on the Front 5.  And it seemed pretty important to get snow on Barons.

I am excited that 76% of Tuckerbrook area is open - woot woot!


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 15, 2016)

dlague said:


> Lots of focus on the Front 5.  And it seemed pretty important to get snow on Barons.
> 
> I am excited that 76% of Tuckerbrook area is open - woot woot!



Front 5: Appearances from the road. It's looked pretty dismal from 93 having barren patches all along the "front window" of the mountain!

Barons: containing the ski teams! It'll be great to move all the kids on one ski from the main area of the mountain

Tuckerbrook: Great for Adaptive! We've been running pretty much just on Brookside, along with the race kids and dozens of other learners. It'll be great to have more terrain to work with.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 15, 2016)

While I'm at it, event page is up for Pirates of the High Skis: https://www.facebook.com/events/587427408078083/

Saturday, February 6.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 15, 2016)

Front five was fine last weekend ! Just over crowded !! Garys rocket and Paulies had plenty of snow and ice. !
Ok so more ice ..... But hey it's Cannon. 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Farleyman (Jan 15, 2016)

Heard it was bad today... Coming back up tonight, anyone ski today? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 15, 2016)

Farleyman said:


> Heard it was bad today... Coming back up tonight, anyone ski today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Guess I better pack more beer if it's bad. More time at Zoomer bar !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jan 15, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Guess I better pack more beer if it's bad. More time at Zoomer bar !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Yup!


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 15, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Guess I better pack more beer if it's bad. More time at Zoomer bar !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



You should try Loon instead. Much better conditions as always.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 15, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> You should try Loon instead. Much better conditions as always.



Has the flag been ordered yet?


----------



## yeggous (Jan 15, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> You should try Loon instead. Much better conditions as always.



I assume I'll have to take out a mortgage to afford tickets though. Otherwise I'd think about it for Sunday.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 16, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> FSC trains on Garys quite frequently but the public still has access.There are only a few races that close the trail to the public.



Start counting those days.  Gary's closed to the public today for racing.  Busiest weekend of the year,  pathetic terrain offering,  close a major trail to the public.  Thanks Cannon.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 16, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Start counting those days.  Gary's closed to the public today for racing.  Busiest weekend of the year,  pathetic terrain offering,  close a major trail to the public.  Thanks Cannon.



Ugh.  Zoomer will be busy like last wknd


----------



## timmyc (Jan 16, 2016)

...


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 16, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Ugh.  Zoomer will be busy like last wknd



F'$@@king race kids !!

Saying that in lift line while surrounded by race kids parents don't go over so well !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 16, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> F'$@@king race kids !!
> 
> Saying that in lift line while surrounded by race kids parents don't go over so well !!
> 
> ...



Send em over to Barons.  Give Cannon skiers back their mtn!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 16, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> F'$@@king race kids !!
> 
> Saying that in lift line while surrounded by race kids parents don't go over so well !!
> 
> ...



Love this! The parents think because they spend so much money their kids should own the mountain.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 16, 2016)

Baron's is a trip.  It's like some trail from the South Peak part of Loon was grafted on to Cannon.  It didn't suck.

its not all love on the Cannon Lovers thread.


----------



## skiberg (Jan 16, 2016)

For all of you complaining about the "race kids"

1. FSC literally helped build and create Cannon and cut many of the trails on the mountain. 
2. Thank FSC for the improved snowmaking they bought and paid for the new compressor that has improved snowmaking for the whole mountain and is the sole reason they can now blow snow on the entire front five at once. 
3. Barons/Mittersill improvement paid for by FSC
4.  Echo lake dam rebuilt and paid for by FSC. Improves snowmaking over the whole mountain

wrong mountain to complain about. Cannon/fSC are practicably inseparable.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 16, 2016)

^?  Would Sel Hannah recognize the modern day FSC?


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 16, 2016)

skiberg said:


> For all of you complaining about the "race kids"
> 
> 1. FSC literally helped build and create Cannon and cut many of the trails on the mountain.
> 2. Thank FSC for the improved snowmaking they bought and paid for the new compressor that has improved snowmaking for the whole mountain and is the sole reason they can now blow snow on the entire front five at once.
> ...



I thank them for number #1.  Blame them for the rest. 

And before you start claiming that FSC built Cannon you might want to consider another little group called "the state of New Hampshire".   It's not FSC's to dominate or control.  Would have been great to ski Gary's today.


----------



## Mariewatson777 (Jan 16, 2016)

How is Cannon this year? We are going up the first week of February!


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 16, 2016)

skiberg said:


> For all of you complaining about the "race kids"
> 
> 1. FSC literally helped build and create Cannon and cut many of the trails on the mountain.
> 2. Thank FSC for the improved snowmaking they bought and paid for the new compressor that has improved snowmaking for the whole mountain and is the sole reason they can now blow snow on the entire front five at once.
> ...



This pretty much sums up the FSC feeling of entitlement.  Even if this was true it doesn't excuse a lot of behavior.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 17, 2016)

I think race team behavior is a major complaint at many if not most ski areas; remember the kid's behavior is often the result of messages they get from adults (coaches and parents). Ski school etiquette is not much better.

Paying for lessons, coaching, snowmaking, lifts, condos, season passes or day tickets does not excuse crappy attitudes.


----------



## iSki (Jan 17, 2016)

How long have you biatches been taking up space on these slopes? Like it or not the ski club will be there when your long gone. Yeah the kids can be a PIA but they sure as hell don't bitch line u old farts! Ski good or eat wood! Btw there are 170 + FSC athletes + their families. They pay just like everyone else. I doubt Cannon would be viable without their $.


----------



## Tin (Jan 17, 2016)

iSki said:


> How long have you biatches been taking up space on these slopes? Like it or not the ski club will be there when your long gone. Yeah the kids can be a PIA but they sure as hell don't bitch line u old farts! Ski good or eat wood! Btw there are 170 + FSC athletes + their families. They pay just like everyone else. I doubt Cannon would be viable without their $.



Go back to the club and do some jagerbombs chief.


----------



## iSki (Jan 17, 2016)

Sounds good prefer bourbon but I like your style. Drinking is better than bitching but often go together


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 17, 2016)

FTR - I ran into several people at the bar today at Wildcat who said the skiing at Cannon yesterday was terrible.  Maybe having Gary's available might have made it a better day for them and they wouldn't have taken their money to Wildcat.  I do know closing trails for race training is common practice at many areas, but when terrain is limited, there needs to be balance.  Race teams at Wildcat only took up a third of one trail and it was left open for the public to use as well.


----------



## iSki (Jan 17, 2016)

Gary's was open to the public today. Race training was on the left side. It was slick  with small bumps forming in the open area. Sooner and avelanche had fresh ungroomed under the guns skiing which was better. Cannon still needs at least 2 feet of natural to be fun so keep drinking


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 17, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I think race team behavior is a major complaint at many if not most ski areas; remember the kid's behavior is often the result of messages they get from adults (coaches and parents). Ski school etiquette is not much better.
> 
> Paying for lessons, coaching, snowmaking, lifts, condos, season passes or day tickets does not excuse crappy attitudes.



Hey Jim,  this guy below was nice enough to give you a real example to help emphasize your point.... 



iSki said:


> How long have you biatches been taking up space on these slopes? Like it or not the ski club will be there when your long gone. Yeah the kids can be a PIA but they sure as hell don't bitch line u old farts! Ski good or eat wood! Btw there are 170 + FSC athletes + their families. They pay just like everyone else. I doubt Cannon would be viable without their $.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 17, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Hey Jim,  this guy below was nice enough to give you a real example to help emphasize your point....



lol


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2016)

So are they roping things off that are "closed" on Mittersill?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 18, 2016)

You can ski anything you want at Mitty,but besides Barons there is very little cover.I wouldnt be venturing anywhere else just yet.Not an FSC fan per say but Mittersill would not be open if not for the snowmaking.FWIW


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> You can ski anything you want at Mitty,but besides Barons there is very little cover.I wouldnt be venturing anywhere else just yet.Not an FSC fan per say but Mittersill would not be open if not for the snowmaking.FWIW



Thanks for the intell.


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 18, 2016)

Best day of the season today. Probably because there were hardly any racers.


----------



## freeski (Jan 18, 2016)

Race kids never bother me. I like to watch them. They're good athletes. Maybe someday a Cannon skier will win Olympic Gold!


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 19, 2016)

freeski said:


> Race kids never bother me. I like to watch them. They're good athletes. Maybe someday a Cannon skier will win Olympic Gold!



Yep race kids are great ! Especially when there are 100 of them lined up at Zoomer first thing in the morning making it a complete cluster F$@k !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 19, 2016)

I like the thought of the FSC it has just attracted or created little monsters and their parents that think they are the reason the sun rises. Are they all that way? - No but with everything the ones who get noticed are the ones that misbehave. This is not just the FSC but a lot of ski race programs.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 19, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> I like the thought of the FSC it has just attracted or created little monsters and their parents that think they are the reason the sun rises. Are they all that way? - No but with everything the ones who get noticed are the ones that misbehave. This is not just the FSC but a lot of ski race programs.



Very true ! Most are fine, well behaved.
Just those few ....
More often than not its another ski club
That are the worst. 
It's getting better now that we can spread out. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 19, 2016)

I'd say that it's much more than a few, but it's not all.


----------



## dlague (Jan 19, 2016)

Some where on this thread someone mention that Gary's only gets roped of one or twice per season for racing (I will be counting this year).  Well Saturday was one of those days and Time Zone was also used for race training.

I was there Sat, Sun, and Mon.  Talk about three different days.  Saturday was heavy snow but conditions were very good with exception of Middle Cannon and Spookie having there usual ice.  Sunday, everything hardened up and skiing was very fast and it was sunny.  Monday, it snowed all day and it put down a nice fluffy powder and Middle Cannon finally was covered up enough.  Monday was windy and cold.  This whole weekend was the best so far at Cannon.  It is nice that skiers and snowboarders are getting more spread out.

That being said on Saturday I saw a racer take out a kid on Gremlin.  The ski school had a snake going down the trail and he tried to fly through a gap and it did not work out as planned obviously.  I was pissed when I saw it but worried about the little one (not mine).  Worst of all he did not even apologize - got up and skied away.  Gremlin is tough many different levels of skiers on a relatively narrow trail.


----------



## freeski (Jan 19, 2016)

I was poking around on the Cannon website trying to find something new. Noticed under stats, the longest run is 2.3 miles. What route is that? It's not over the saddle is it?


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 19, 2016)

freeski said:


> I was poking around on the Cannon website trying to find something new. Noticed under stats, the longest run is 2.3 miles. What route is that? It's not over the saddle is it?



Could be Taft but swinging around the mountain all the way down to the tram


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 19, 2016)

This is about the longest I could find of contineous skiing and it was about 10,400 ft.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 19, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> This is about the longest I could find of contineous skiing and it was about 10,400 ft.



The bottom of that run would suck


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 19, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> This is about the longest I could find of contineous skiing and it was about 10,400 ft.



Wouldn't it be even a little longer to take Taft vs Ravine?  Or do the turns on Ravine add extra distance?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 19, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Wouldn't it be even a little longer to take Taft vs Ravine?  Or do the turns on Ravine add extra distance?



It might be but I thought the turns on Ravine woulf make it longer.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 19, 2016)

It would definately be longer going Upper C to the slight uphill traverse to Upper Hard then the route I showed.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow! Burke destroys Cannon in the longest run department. East Bowl to High Meadows Pass = 2.75 miles (14500').


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 19, 2016)

from_the_NEK said:


> Wow! Burke destroys Cannon in the longest run department. East Bowl to High Meadows Pass = 2.75 miles (14500').



with 4k of of poling.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 19, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> with 4k of of poling.


Not if it is icy enough


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 19, 2016)

from_the_NEK said:


> Wow! Burke destroys Cannon in the longest run department. East Bowl to High Meadows Pass = 2.75 miles (14500').



Both of those are actually open, too.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 19, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Both of those are actually open, too.



Has the Pope confirmed that this is an actual miracle?!  

:-o


----------



## skiberg (Jan 19, 2016)

You blame FSC for buying a new compressor and improving snowmaking capacity for the whole mountain? You can't be serious. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 19, 2016)

Sounds to me like he blames FSC for ruining Mittersill.  I tend to agree.  I regret ever voicing support of the Mittersill chair. 

 The overall Cannon experience was better when Mittersill was NELSAP.  The snowmaking improvements on the main mountain have not been a fair trade because those improvements still aren't all that great.

Ultimately though, it sounds like you and many of FSC have a real sense of entitlement.  Cannon is a public resource; a private club should not have a major influence on how it operates.  It would be different if it were a private ski area.


----------



## skiberg (Jan 19, 2016)

With the new snowmaking on Barons I think the mountain as a whole skis a lot better. It's really nice be able to ski back and forth between Mitt. and main mountain even in a bad snow year. The expansiveness of the mountain is obviously improved. The day went by faster and it was nice not to ski the quad over and over. 
It seemed like the lines were a little better and people spread out a little more as well. 
Not sure I'm as crazy about the new Barons though. It's a good run, but I miss the old mogul trail, even if it was only skiable a few dozen days per year. I guess if we had snow like last year, every year, the new trail would suck. Unfortunately snow is just too fickle in NH. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiberg (Jan 19, 2016)

What does FSC think its entitled to? They donated three million dollars in equipment to a public resource? FSC doesn't ask for much of anything in return. They got no guarantees at all. I don't see anyone else doing this. Hell they have invested more in the mountain than the State. My point is that Cannon is not like other mountains. It's always been a racers mountain, built for racers and by racers. If you can't stand racers you really are at the wrong hill. The racers were at Cannon long, long before any of us. We chose to make our home hill a racers mountain. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 19, 2016)

To me it isn't what has been done a mittersill but in how the influence of FSC directs the publicly owned ski area. From where the snow making is done to the uncontrolled early season use of any open territory and lodge space. Also the uncontrolled/supervised racers themselves.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 19, 2016)

It's a state park first and foremost.  FSC presence and history doesn't change that.

I have not skied Barons with snowmaking, but can say the widening and flattening I skied last winter absolutely ruined the trail compared to what it once was.

You want wide groomers with snowmaking? Go to Loon.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 20, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> To me it isn't what has been done a mittersill but in how the influence of FSC directs the publicly owned ski area. From where the snow making is done to the uncontrolled early season use of any open territory and lodge space. Also the uncontrolled/supervised racers themselves.


^This



deadheadskier said:


> Ultimately though, it sounds like you and many of FSC have a real sense of entitlement.  Cannon is a public resource; a private club should not have a major influence on how it operates.  It would be different if it were a private ski area.


^And this



skiberg said:


> You blame FSC for buying a new compressor and improving snowmaking capacity for the whole mountain? You can't be serious.


It's not the "improved" snowmaking (if you can seriously call it that).  It's the redirection of resources to suit FSC's wants and needs.  Great, you put up a bunch of money to buy equipment that serves your own interest. Yes, it's possible that the public _might_ get some benefit from that.  But mostly it means that Cannon is redirecting their labor and approach in order use your equipment on the terrain that serves mostly you.  I don't recall asking for that. Did FSC put up a budget for a snowmaking crew?  No.  So Cannon's snowmaking crew is now over at Mittersill making snow on a trail that will end up being closed for FSC's private use, instead of focusing on opening more terrain on the main mountain for the general public.

I'm sure that FSC's contributions to the bottom line of Cannon are not insignificant.  But for the experience of the average passholder or day-ticket buyer, FSC takes more than it gives.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 20, 2016)

It would have made more sense to have a completely separate snowmaking plant for Mittersill that could be run simultaneously with Cannons, so that resources for Cannon aren't being reduced, with a set amount funded by Cannon proper, and the rest needed for race/training facilities funded by that group. You want more snow? Knock yourselves out.

It was SUPPOSED to be a  limited lift-served "back country experience"


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 20, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> It would have made more sense to have a completely separate snowmaking plant for Mittersill that could be run simultaneously with Cannons, so that resources for Cannon aren't being reduced, with a set amount funded by Cannon proper, and the rest needed for race/training facilities funded by that group. You want more snow? Knock yourselves out."


That would have made a lot of sense.  The racers are quick to point out what they have given the mountain, but they are quick to forget what they are taking from the mountain.


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 20, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> It was SUPPOSED to be a  limited lift-served "back country experience"



I appreciated the snowmaking on Baron's this past weekend but not at the expense of losing that experience. The increased traffic from the race training that will eventually be over there is sure to really kill that backcountry feel.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 20, 2016)

Really hoping that the water hoses for Baron's are covered when the lift line is skiable...

Phrased another way: the lift line won't be skiable until the hoses are covered.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm not sure where some of you are getting your info but Barons will almost never be closed for FSC's private use.The Taft slope is a different story.I certainly agree we need more terrain at open at Cannon but the shortcoming this season has nothing to do with FSC.Look,I've never been a fan of FSC.Never been a member or affiliated in any way after 40+ years skiing here but I dont understand the distain vented here.Damn,we wouldnt be skiing there right now without the sn.What the heck is so wrong with that?


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 20, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> I'm not sure where some of you are getting your info but Barons will almost never be closed for FSC's private use.The Taft slope is a different story.I certainly agree we need more terrain at open at Cannon but the shortcoming this season has nothing to do with FSC.Look,I've never been a fan of FSC.Never been a member or affiliated in any way after 40+ years skiing here but I dont understand the distain vented here.Damn,we wouldnt be skiing there right now without the sn.What the heck is so wrong with that?



In good seasons nobody has anything to complain about.  In bad seasons people are frustrated and stuff boils up.  So, you are right, most of the shortcomings this season have nothing to do with FSC.  But some of them do.  I really don't think it serves the average customer to redirect effort away from Cannon and over to Mittersill.  And while it does offer public skiing at Baron's it is an inefficient use of their limited resources.  They are literally only doing it to appease FSC who bought the equipment and want to see it used. 

As far as Baron's not being closed for private use, you also recently said this...


SIKSKIER said:


> FSC trains on Garys quite frequently but the public still has access.There are only a few races that close the trail to the public.


How was Gary's skiing this weekend?  A major holiday weekend that Cannon counts on to generate revenue from walk-up customers.  Saturday it was completely closed to the public.  Sunday it was a $hitshow because they chose to only maintain the racing side (left) of the trail.  So forgive me if I'm not believing that Baron's won't be owned by FSC at all the wrong times.


----------



## dlague (Jan 20, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> In good seasons nobody has anything to complain about.  In bad seasons people are frustrated and stuff boils up.  So, you are right, most of the shortcomings this season have nothing to do with FSC.  But some of them do.  I really don't think it serves the average customer to redirect effort away from Cannon and over to Mittersill.  And while it does offer public skiing at Baron's it is an inefficient use of their limited resources.  They are literally only doing it to appease FSC who bought the equipment and want to see it used.
> 
> As far as Baron's not being closed for private use, you also recently said this...
> 
> How was Gary's skiing this weekend?  A major holiday weekend that Cannon counts on to generate revenue from walk-up customers.  Saturday it was completely closed to the public.  Sunday it was a $hitshow because they chose to only maintain the racing side (left) of the trail.  So forgive me if I'm not believing that Baron's won't be owned by FSC at all the wrong times.



Thank you!  Some of my points from earlier!


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 20, 2016)

So you guys beef is that you want all the benefits of the FSC purchases for free? 

This just reeks of entitlement. How dare they get some use out of the millions they invested into the mountain! Only I should be able to rock this awesome fall line trail! 

Ski racers are douchebags on the hill, don't get me wrong, but you guys sound like whiny bitches. OMG, one of America's premier racing areas (in terms of talent produced) actually want to train and race! THE HORROR. 

I was a pass holder there for years. Closing Gary's is not a huge loss. Its the lamest trail over in that pod. FSC has provided many benefits with their funding, losing a trail or two for a day or two here and there is not the end of the world.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 20, 2016)

AdironRider said:


> So you guys beef is that you want all the benefits of the FSC purchases for free?



?  I haven't heard that point made here at all.   Mostly I've heard that nobody wanted FSC's purchases except for FSC.  And that those purchases now causing a redirection of resources away from where they should be.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 20, 2016)

Right, nobody wanted the antiquated snowmaking system improved. Nobody wanted increased holding capacity with the dam improvements, and just a couple pages ago people were drooling over how Baron's looked fun to ski. 

In reality it was we want all this stuff, but don't want to have to pay for it (and it didn't even cost you, or the taxpayer, money). It cost you a couple days where a single trail is closed. 

Mittersill has got to be the only NELSAP place where people bring out the pitchforks, to keep it NELSAP. Meanwhile over at Magic people can't wait to give TB a reach around when he opens a month later than anywhere else with one trail.


----------



## dlague (Jan 20, 2016)

AdironRider said:


> Right, nobody wanted the antiquated snowmaking system improved. Nobody wanted increased holding capacity with the dam improvements, and just a couple pages ago people were drooling over how Baron's looked fun to ski.
> 
> In reality it was we want all this stuff, but don't want to have to pay for it (and it didn't even cost you, or the taxpayer, money). It cost you a couple days where a single trail is closed.
> 
> Mittersill has got to be the only NELSAP place where people bring out the pitchforks, to keep it NELSAP. Meanwhile over at Magic people can't wait to give TB a reach around when he opens a month later than anywhere else with one trail.



I am pretty sure most if not all would have liked Mittlersill to remain the same.  Yes it would only be open 6-8 weeks per season.  I do not thing that many here wanted Barons to have snow making or grooming!

Now that it is in place, people are taking advantage of it not because they wanted it but because it is there now and they are adapting to change!


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 20, 2016)

dlague said:


> I am pretty sure most if not all would have liked Mittlersill to remain the same.  Yes it would only be open 6-8 weeks per season.  I do not thing that many here wanted Barons to have snow making or grooming!
> 
> Now that it is in place, people are taking advantage of it not because they wanted it but because it is there now and they are adapting to change!



I'd choose Mittersill remaining the same over a couple extra weeks of man made snow on Barons. But I guess I should just shut up and be happy with the leftover scraps that FSC throws my way since according to them, they're more important than us regular passholders.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 20, 2016)

I do not see any benefit from that new compressor at all.  The number of guns going at once has not increased.  I would chime in with more but typing sucks with one hand.


----------



## Edd (Jan 20, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I do not see any benefit from that new compressor at all.  The number of guns going at once has not increased.  I would chime in with more but typing sucks with one hand.



Curious if you've tried using voice typing since your accident. It works well for me on the i-devices when I care to do it.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 20, 2016)

AdironRider said:


> Right, nobody wanted the antiquated snowmaking system?.



That's not at all what people are saying, but you aren't listening, are you?  Have you ever considered that people wanted improvements, but they wanted the improvements to be structured in a way that was best for the mountain as a whole?


----------



## skiberg (Jan 20, 2016)

What you all are failing to accept is that Cannon was going to expand Snowmaking to Mittersill eventually anyhow. FSC just accelerated the process considerably. If you don't believe that I suggest you take a few minutes to speak with JD. 

Can't you see how you are all going through mental gymnastics to somehow paint the gifting of a compressor as a selfish or bad thing? How does this only suit FSC? Of course they benefit. Why else would they donate three million dollars in equipment. But you all act as though Cannon received no benefit. 

Where has FSC claimed to be entitled to anything. You keep saying they have a sense of entitlement. To what. Where have they vocalized that sense. To the contrary you all sound like you feel entitled, to what exactly I am not sure. 

Are they entitled because they want to keep racing at Cannon; something they have been doing for literally 80 years. Racing requires the closing of trails periodically for the safety of racers and the public.

Cannon did not exist by itself without racing and then suddenly FSC came in donated equipment and demanded training space. They have always had the space. That's just the way it has been. Cannon and FSC are symbiotic. You don't seem to want to recognize that history. 

There are several hundred FSC racers and hardly ever any problems. They are all amazingly accomplished skiers and rarely cause issues. The nature of their abilities keeps them out of the way of the general public. Of course occasionally there are accidents etc, but these are rare in comparison to the amount of time they are all on the hill. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiberg (Jan 20, 2016)

what is so tough to understand.  The compressor improved snowmaking for the whole mountain not just Mittersill. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jan 20, 2016)

Regarding the importance of installing the T-bar at Mittersill.







Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 21, 2016)

Bottom line is the Cannon racers are little terrors all over the mountain & in the lift lines, the season passholders are old grumpy assholes, the family day trippers are clueless gapers and everyone should go to Loon.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 21, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> Bottom line is the Cannon racers are little terrors all over the mountain & in the lift lines, the season passholders are old grumpy assholes, the family day trippers are clueless gapers and everyone should go to Loon.


So true.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 21, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> Bottom line is the Cannon racers are little terrors all over the mountain & in the lift lines, the season passholders are old grumpy assholes, the family day trippers are clueless gapers and everyone should go to Loon.



That about sums it up.  
/thread


----------



## dlague (Jan 21, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> Bottom line is the Cannon racers are little terrors all over the mountain & in the lift lines, the season passholders are old grumpy assholes, the family day trippers are clueless gapers and everyone should go to Loon.



Yup!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 21, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I do not see any benefit from that new compressor at all.  The number of guns going at once has not increased.  I would chime in with more but typing sucks with one hand.



How many times do I have to ask you....delete those pictures!


----------



## Abubob (Jan 21, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> Bottom line is the Cannon racers are little terrors all over the mountain & in the lift lines, the season passholders are old grumpy assholes, the family day trippers are clueless gapers and everyone should go to Loon.


Damn! Something everybody agrees with? :blink:


----------



## Puck it (Jan 21, 2016)

I am not really hurt. I just tired of all of you and went to Loon.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 21, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I am not really hurt. I just tied of all of you and went to Loon.



Gondola or 7 Bros bar?


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 21, 2016)

Rumor has it that the State of New Hampshire is going to lease Mittersill to the State of Massachusetts.  Revenue generated from the lease will go to fund a mountain coaster that comes down the cliff right by the old man's remains.  Also to put a waffle hut on top of Mt Lafayette.


----------



## dlague (Jan 22, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I am not really hurt. I just tired of all of you and went to Loon.



About damn time!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 22, 2016)

When will they install a drive-thru on the tram?

Sent from my Verizon Wireless Speak and Spell using Tapatalk.


----------



## Farleyman (Jan 22, 2016)

What's up at wildcat? No forum for conditions. Anyone know?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 22, 2016)

Farleyman said:


> What's up at wildcat? No forum for conditions. Anyone know?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/137419-Wildcat-2015-16-Thread


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 24, 2016)

Talked to a kid who races for FSC while skiing Sunapee yesterday. Asked him about Baron's and specifically why they are still training on Gary's now that Baron's is open.

He said the plan was for them to move over there full time once they install a rope tow. Which he said would be next yr or the yr after.
Just chairlift chatter so take it for what it's worth.  He could have been totally wrong but seemed to be in the know.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Talked to a kid who races for FSC while skiing Sunapee yesterday. Asked him about Baron's and specifically why they are still training on Gary's now that Baron's is open.
> 
> He said the plan was for them to move over there full time once they install a rope tow. Which he said would be next yr or the yr after.
> Just chairlift chatter so take it for what it's worth.  He could have been totally wrong but seemed to be in the know.


That would be the t-bar install on Taft Slope.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 24, 2016)

Puck it said:


> That would be the t-bar install on Taft Slope.



Got it OK.....still surprising if true though that they may be on Gary's more often than not until the T goes in.


----------



## dlague (Jan 24, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Got it OK.....still surprising if true though that they may be on Gary's more often than not until the T goes in.



I posted a video in this thread supporting the t  bar.  I that video they talk about it being the main training slope.  Barron's will be used for GS training and races.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## granite (Jan 24, 2016)

Looks like a picked a good year not buy a Cannon pass.


----------



## gregnye (Jan 24, 2016)

I really don't understand all the whining and complaining about mittersill. Isn't this the "Cannon-lover's thread" not the "Cannon-haters thread"?:smile:

I actually think that mittersill is a great place for them to practice. Give them a separate slope that no one really goes on anyway (the lower part of Mittersill isn't as good as the upper in my opinion). Give them a separate lift (the t-bar) that only they use so they don't crowd up lines for the main lifts. I mean it just seems so logical.

However logic doesn't seem to be at play here. Just emotional bickering. You all sound like my old high school girlfriend :razz: 

I too loved the backcountry at mittersill. And there still will be trails there that have no snow-making and grooming. I don't really see what there is to complain about. It wasn't real backcountry anyway. Like there's nothing stop you guys from taking an avalanche course and going out and skiing some real backcountry if thats your thing. Don't blame cannon for trying to improve their skiing experience.

End rant. Now can we go back to Killington=Fail threads already?? :smile::smile:


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 25, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> I'm not sure where some of you are getting your info but Barons will almost never be closed for FSC's private use.



"Please note: Baron's Run will be closed to the public this Thursday & Friday (1/28 & 1/29)"
- Cannon snow report 1/25/2016

That's where I'm getting my information.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 25, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> "Please note: Baron's Run will be closed to the public this Thursday & Friday (1/28 & 1/29)"
> - Cannon snow report 1/25/2016
> 
> That's where I'm getting my information.


And what does my post say?Almost never and for FSC's private use.Here is the rest of that statement you conviently left out.

Please note: Baron's Run will be closed to the public this Thursday & Friday (1/28 & 1/29), as we'll be hosting a speed camp for up and coming ski racers from all over New England


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 25, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> And what does my post say?Almost never and for FSC's private use.Here is the rest of that statement you conviently left out.
> 
> Please note: Baron's Run will be closed to the public this Thursday & Friday (1/28 & 1/29), as we'll be hosting a speed camp for up and coming ski racers from all over New England



Semantics. Closed to Public use.  FSC is calling it "FSC Speed Camp".


----------



## Puck it (Jan 25, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Semantics. Closed to Public use.  FSC is calling it "FSC Speed Camp".


Still seems like it is closed and private use to me.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 25, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> And what does my post say?Almost never and for FSC's private use.Here is the rest of that statement you conviently left out.
> 
> Please note: Baron's Run will be closed to the public this Thursday & Friday (1/28 & 1/29), as we'll be hosting a speed camp for up and coming ski racers from all over New England



It's listed on FSC's calendar as "FSC Speed Camp."  If anyone is misrepresenting things it's you.  FSC is the reason the trail is closed.  Whether or not there are other kids attending, it's FSC that is the cause.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 25, 2016)

What a bunch of cry babies.Semantics?I think not.Facts.Read it.If you want to take apart my post than I will repost it for exactly what I said.That is not semantics.I changed nothing.And how the hell am I misrepresnting things?I posted exactly what was put on the website and not the only part that made my point like CB.I could give 2 shits about FSC and have never been a fan of them and the kids can sometimes piss me off.I'm more on your side than you think  but the constant pissing and moaning and MISPRESENTING that I see here will get a response from me like it or not.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 25, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> What a bunch of cry babies.Semantics?I think not.Facts.Read it.If you want to take apart my post than I will repost it for exactly what I said.That is not semantics.I changed nothing.And how the hell am I misrepresnting things?I posted exactly what was put on the website and not the only part that made my point like CB.I could give 2 shits about FSC and have never been a fan of them and the kids can sometimes piss me off.I'm more on your side than you think  but the constant pissing and moaning and MISPRESENTING that I see here will get a response from me like it or not.



um this seems like crying also


----------



## skiberg (Jan 25, 2016)

Complain if you will, but FSC is the sole reason the trail is even open at all. If it was not for FSC installing the snowmaking Mittersill Baron's would not even be open this year, period. 

The camp is an annual event. In the past they have closed Avalanche, and Banshee for this event. Would you prefer them to close Avalanche and Banshee? I am surprised that most of you even care, as you all have made clear your disdain for the new Baron's. What do you care if they close the trail for a couple days, which you clearly don't like and that is only open due to the benevolence of FSC.

It is comical how I just keep reading people tying themselves into knots to somehow paint FSC as a villain. People wont even admit that buying a compressor that improves snowmaking for the whole mountain is good for everyone. The credibility of many of you as starting to get in the Threecey range.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 25, 2016)

skiberg said:


> Complain if you will, but FSC is the sole reason the trail is even open at all. If it was not for FSC installing the snowmaking Mittersill Baron's would not even be open this year, period.
> 
> The camp is an annual event. In the past they have closed Avalanche, and Banshee for this event. Would you prefer them to close Avalanche and Banshee? I am surprised that most of you even care, as you all have made clear your disdain for the new Baron's. What do you care if they close the trail for a couple days, which you clearly don't like and that is only open due to the benevolence of FSC.
> 
> It is comical how I just keep reading people tying themselves into knots to somehow paint FSC as a villain. People wont even admit that buying a compressor that improves snowmaking for the whole mountain is good for everyone. The credibility of many of you as starting to get in the Threecey range.


I have no problem with the FSC.  Things just need to be up front. The new compressor has not really shown any significant improvement in firepower in my opinion.  So I would not say that is a real plus yet.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 25, 2016)

skiberg said:


> Complain if you will, but FSC is the sole reason the trail is even open at all. If it was not for FSC installing the snowmaking Mittersill Baron's would not even be open this year, period.
> 
> due to the benevolence of FSC.



As long as we are on the subject of semantics, I'd just like to point out that this does not qualify as benevolence.  If you help an old lady across the street but expect a favor in return- not benevolent.  Needs to be selfless to qualify.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 25, 2016)

As with most things in life, the truth lies somewhere in the middle.

I am sure that FSC has provided support to Cannon over the years.  No doubt for their own interests, but support nonetheless.  I am also sure that quite a few people associated with FSC are arrogant pricks with an absurd sense of entitlement.  

On any given day, the downside of FSC is probably much more noticeable than the upside.  So I can understand why customers can get frustrated.


----------



## Los (Jan 25, 2016)

I can't stand racer brats and their obnoxious elitist parents, FSC or otherwise. But I have to say, the idea of pushing them all onto to a single trail or two is very appealing if it gets them off the rest of the mountain.

Yesterday was a fantastic day at Cannon by the way. I rode up with a 20 year veteran who told me about "the Rocks" among other things. But when I asked her if she knew what the zoomer bar is, she said she didn't know. Was she telling the truth, or was she sworn to secrecy?? 

I'm going to find out one of these days....


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 25, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> What a bunch of cry babies.Semantics?I think not.Facts.Read it.If you want to take apart my post than I will repost it for exactly what I said.That is not semantics.I changed nothing.And how the hell am I misrepresnting things?I posted exactly what was put on the website and not the only part that made my point like CB.I could give 2 shits about FSC and have never been a fan of them and the kids can sometimes piss me off.I'm more on your side than you think  but the constant pissing and moaning and MISPRESENTING that I see here will get a response from me like it or not.



Sorry I quoted you,  and sorry I didn't post your whole quote.  I wasn't calling you out,  I was just using your quote for context in this long,  wide-ranging thread.  And I only cut it short because long quotes take up more space than needed. 

 My point...my ONLY point...was to show that Baron's will be closed to public use 2 days this week.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 25, 2016)

skiberg said:


> Complain if you will, but FSC is the sole reason the trail is even open at all. If it was not for FSC installing the snowmaking Mittersill Baron's would not even be open this year, period.
> 
> The camp is an annual event. In the past they have closed Avalanche, and Banshee for this event. Would you prefer them to close Avalanche and Banshee? I am surprised that most of you even care, as you all have made clear your disdain for the new Baron's. What do you care if they close the trail for a couple days, which you clearly don't like and that is only open due to the benevolence of FSC.
> 
> It is comical how I just keep reading people tying themselves into knots to somehow paint FSC as a villain. People wont even admit that buying a compressor that improves snowmaking for the whole mountain is good for everyone. *The credibility of many of you as starting to get in the Threecey range.*



That's a pretty ironic statement.  Threecey's entire agenda was based on claiming that Cannon should be privatized.  That private entities would do a better job with Cannon because they would invest private money in it.  Looks like he's finally starting to get his wish.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 25, 2016)

I have no dog in this fight, but have been reading this thread every day or so because of the internet 'drama'.  

It seems to me that certain posters want to give FSC a lot of credit for making snow on trails they exclusively use (for the most part).

Seems more like Quid pro quo than benevolence.  We'll pay for upgrading the snowmaking if you make snow on our private trails.  Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 25, 2016)

NY DirtBag said:


> I have no dog in this fight, but have been reading this thread every day or so because of the internet 'drama'.
> 
> It seems to me that certain posters want to give FSC a lot of credit for making snow on trails they exclusively use (for the most part).
> 
> Seems more like Quid pro quo than benevolence.  We'll pay for upgrading the snowmaking if you make snow on our private trails.  Not that there is anything wrong with that.



https://youtu.be/SuWoVuG79Vo


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2016)

I've been jumping in and out of this thread, but if folks are upset trust me it could be WORSE.  Just look up the road at the mountain formerly known as Burke.  The ski academy and skiers up there would LOVE to have the dilemma that you all have.  We'd gladly trade.


----------



## SLoMo (Jan 25, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> I've been jumping in and out of this thread, but if folks are upset trust me it could be WORSE.  Just look up the road at the mountain formerly known as Burke.  The ski academy and skiers up there would LOVE to have the dilemma that you all have.  We'd gladly trade.




+1

Honestly, I've had nothing but great experiences with FSC kids. Both at Cannon, and in another kind of facility where I've taught quite a few of them. I've found them to be smart, well mannered, and just with a lot of athletic energy/exuberance. Their talent is something to be respected. More importantly, they are the future of Cannon, complaining about others on this forum in 10 or 15 years. We've all been there, I was a race kid too, so let it go, and ski your own line.


----------



## freeski (Jan 25, 2016)

I saw them doing the speed training on Avalanche one day. It was pretty cool. I was talking to a coach and he said they can hit 70 MPH, almost Tuna Speed. I'd Think Avalanche is a better trail for it.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 26, 2016)

freeski said:


> I saw them doing the speed training on Avalanche one day. It was pretty cool. I was talking to a coach and he said they can hit 70 MPH, almost Tuna Speed. I'd Think Avalanche is a better trail for it.



Yup,30+ years ago we had a Franconia cop set up on the bottom of Avalanche with a radar gun and a lot of us were in the low 70's.You had to start at the top way above the entrance traverse from Zoomer and scare the living crap out of yourself as you hit that drop but wow,what a thrill.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 26, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Sorry I quoted you,  and sorry I didn't post your whole quote.  I wasn't calling you out,  I was just using your quote for context in this long,  wide-ranging thread.  And I only cut it short because long quotes take up more space than needed.
> 
> My point...my ONLY point...was to show that Baron's will be closed to public use 2 days this week.



No worries CB.I'm a little baffled at getting flamed thats all.


----------



## skiberg (Jan 26, 2016)

I also have found the vast majority of FSC kids to be well mannered kids who understand the hill and there place on it. They grow to love Cannon and many eventually become the de facto caretakers of the hill. 
They end up knowing all the lines and understand the responsibility that comes with skiing them, maintaining them and trying not make the general public aware of them. 
For the amount of time they are on the hill and the number of skiers they have, there are hardly ever any issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bootladder (Jan 26, 2016)

Baron's was the run of the day yesterday. I didn't see anyone else on it while I was over there and the snow was rippin!


----------



## iSki (Jan 26, 2016)

also while you're bashing you may consider thanking one of those FSC prick for creating and maintaining some of those unnamed lines we enjoy skiing


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 26, 2016)

Bashing? Get real daddio. Hardly been bashed.  

Criticism has mostly been of lousy parenting and how it manifests itself.  Also of the process that has brought us to where we are with regards to Mitt.  Sold a willing public a false bill of goods....result was unsatisfying to all parties .......public/private partnership fills in the vacuum with funding directed primarily towards their own self interest.....results still playing out.

Nobody has spoken ill of the history of the FSC or it's significance. Try some context.

Donald Trump and Sarah Palin don't make me lose respect for Honest Abe and T.R.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 26, 2016)

iSki said:


> also while you're bashing you may consider thanking one of those FSC prick for creating and maintaining some of those unnamed lines we enjoy skiing



Why is it that I keep having to remind FSC advocates that prior benevolence toward the mountain does not excuse away bad behavior?

As I said earlier, the truth is likely that FSC has done some good things for the mountain, and that there are likely people affiliated with FSC that have an unjustifiable sense of entitlement.  It doesn't have to be all or nothing.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 26, 2016)

bootladder said:


> Baron's was the run of the day yesterday. I didn't see anyone else on it while I was over there and the snow was rippin!



Yes I agree it's a fun run ! And seems to be a little out of the wind compared to the main mountain. 

Seems to help spread people out too !




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiberg (Jan 26, 2016)

You all keep saying FSC has done something that benefits primarily them but provide no evidence. Does it benefit them; yes of course. But the primary beneficiaries are you, the season pass holders, and the public. If they are the primary beneficiaries, Baron's would be closed 5 days per week and only open to the public occasionally. 





They have singled handedly made major improvements at the mountain, yet you refuse to acknowledge this because of some anti FSC prejudice or jealousy. You claim there kids are misbehaved but offer no real evidence. You wont admit that a new compressor helps everyone. Its really kind of laughable. 

The evidence is above. The only reason this picture is even significant is solely because of FSC. Never before could the entire front 5 be lit up at once. This is only because of FSC's new compressor.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 26, 2016)

skiberg said:


> You claim there kids are misbehaved but offer no real evidence.


I was listening until you made this absurd comment.  Then I discounted everything you had said.

Nobody has said that every racer misbehaves, mind you.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 26, 2016)

> This is only because of FSC's new compressor.



No... nothing to do at all with low-E guns...

:roll:


----------



## Puck it (Jan 26, 2016)

skiberg said:


> You all keep saying FSC has done something that benefits primarily them but provide no evidence. Does it benefit them; yes of course. But the primary beneficiaries are you, the season pass holders, and the public. If they are the primary beneficiaries, Baron's would be closed 5 days per week and only open to the public occasionally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did the same thing last for a whole week without the new compressor. Duh!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks like the same pic I have from Cannon's website dated 1/10/2015


----------



## skiberg (Jan 26, 2016)

The new compressor was put in last year in 2014. I understand no one is saying all FSC kids are spoiled brats. I guess just observing them every weekend, I never see any issues with them at all. Most of the problems are with the seasonal kids clogging up the trails. The FSC kids are just too good of skiers and I never see them act like jerks, but with 100 plus kids I guarantee it happens form time to time I just don't believe it s a real, or frequent, issue.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2016)

witch hobble said:


> .  Also of the process that has brought us to where we are with regards to Mitt.  Sold a willing public a false bill of goods....result was unsatisfying to all parties .......public/private partnership fills in the vacuum with funding directed primarily towards their own self interest.....results still playing out.



This is my only major issue.  Being sold a false bill of goods.  There are race brats on every hill.  To deny that their behavior is poor at all ski areas is to basically admit that you are one of them.  So, I deal with it.

That said, Mittersill was never sold to the general public (and it is "our" land as state property / not FSC's property) as a race venue.  There are quotes from JD in the Boston Globe from the time that it was to be lift serviced back country with minimal improvements.   I had only recently moved to NH at the time and taken advantage of the old Mittersill.  I thought it was awesome.  The concept of adding a lift sounded great.  I knew the skiing would get tracked out faster, but having to ride two lifts and hiking the saddle was a bit of a PITA.  I guess Cannon regulars knew it was going to be more than that. 

I'd take the Old Mittersill back in a heart beat with no lifts. What FSC paid for is not an improvement at all in my eyes.  I'd rather it be lift served and only open a short amount of time some years, than have wide boulevard trails with snowmaking.   There are HUNDREDS of trails like what Barons is now in New England.  HUNDREDS.  There is no need for more groomed snowmaking terrain in New England.   Mittersill was unique and was ruined.  Even with the double chair added in, it stood out like Castle Rock at SB as an all natural terrain pod.  

Will I ski a groomed Baron's and enjoy it the next time I ski Cannon?  You betcha.  Will I like it anywhere near as much the first time I hiked over the saddle to ski it?  HELL NO.  Someone like me being upset at what FSC has done to Mittersill really shouldn't be shocking.  How do you think SB skiers would react if half of Castle Rock got turned into a race venue?  People would be pissed.  The fact that Mittersill used to be a groomed, somewhat modern ski area doesn't make it any different.  That was 30 years ago.


----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2016)

One behavior that is annoying is the need to leave their skis on the ground.  Now not all are racers but 90% of the skis are.  Are they to lazy to pick them up.  I make my son put them on the railing along the deck.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2016)

skiberg said:


> The new compressor was put in last year in 2014. I understand no one is saying all FSC kids are spoiled brats. I guess just observing them every weekend, I never see any issues with them at all. Most of the problems are with the seasonal kids clogging up the trails. The FSC kids are just too good of skiers and I never see them act like jerks, but with 100 plus kids I guarantee it happens form time to time I just don't believe it s a real, or frequent, issue.



Examples of poor behavior of race kids at ALL ski hills, not just Cannon

- Take up an unreasonable amount of space in the lodge in the morning while getting ready.  Don't respect that other people are there to ski too and require space to get ready.

- Tend to make a huge mess of cafeteria tables during lunch and often don't bus their trays / disposables to the proper areas

- Parents / Families tend to try and be table hogs and claim real estate in the cafeteria for the entire day

- Will hold back to ride chairs alone together, instead of letting a single go up chairs with them.  This means empty chair seats going up and longer lift lines for everyone.

- Often will try and sneak up to the front of the line and get on where ski school / patrol does to avoid the lift line

- Frequently leave their skis strewn about the hill near race training venues or near lodges.  

- Ski at high rates of speed in slow skiing areas without care for those learning around them.

- Basically just an overall sense that somehow their business is more important to the ski areas than the general public.  All of the above behaviors reflect this. 

This isn't all race kids, but these are highly common behaviors.  It never seems to change over the years because the parents are constantly telling junior how awesome they are instead of teaching them how to be respectful of others who are trying to relax and have fun in the mountains.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 26, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> - Parents / Families tend to try and be table hogs and claim real estate in the cafeteria for the entire day


I've never understood the parents that are willing to drive to the mountains every weekend just so they can sit in the lodge for the entire day reading a book while their kid gets a mediocre result in a race.  It's no wonder why some of these kids feel a sense of entitlement.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 26, 2016)

^ nicely done DHS.

patrollers would also tell you that many racers and coaches completely disregard safety bars and the laws about them.  Also that they are so used to getting to duck ropes for their private race/training trails that they often continue this behavior after race/training time is done.  There is the feeling that "the rules don't apply to me".  That's the gist of the entitlement issue.

racers are by and large adolescent males.  And while I was never a racer I was an adolescent male.  Notoriously assholish demographic.


----------



## skiberg (Jan 26, 2016)

I actually agree with most of what people think about the "improvements" but I think your blaming the wrong people. Blame JD and Cannon. This was going to happen anyhow. FSC just made it happen much quicker. 

As for the complaints about racers. The issues with the lodge simply don't happen. FSC is at Ernie's for almost the entire year. They are only at Peabody in the very early season and last year were not there at all. When they are at Ernie's its in the basement only. Hog a table for the whole day??? Not FSC, they are all hardcore skiers. They don't sit in the lodge and if they do its at Ernie's. Making a mess??? They eat at Ernie's.

The more I read the more I am becoming convinced your complaints might really be with the seasonal program kids. They are the one who are at Peabody not FSC. 

They definitely leave there skis on the ground, but I don't think it so much more than anyone else. 

Everyone try's to sneak to the front of the line from time to time. Come on. Just racers do that. No way.

I can see them trying to wait for friends on the chair and holding up the line. They are young kids with very close friendships. Mostly not a big deal since we hardly ever have lines at Cannon.

They definitely ski at high rates of speed. That is probably a legitimate complaint. But I see the general public do this every day and they cant ski. At least the kids at FSC are the most highly skilled skiers on the mountain. 

I saw a guy last week literally punching his buddy at the top of the lift while smoking a cigarette. Patrol had to be called. The general public acts far worse than the racers, pass holders or Seasonal program kids.


----------



## Brad J (Jan 26, 2016)

I can't speak for Cannon , but at Wildcat and Attitash DHS is spot on. I did some skiing in VT and it was exactly the same. Maybe Cannon is an Island in the way race kids and race parents present themselves.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 26, 2016)

H





skiberg said:


> The new compressor was put in last year in 2014. I understand no one is saying all FSC kids are spoiled brats. I guess just observing them every weekend, I never see any issues with them at all. Most of the problems are with the seasonal kids clogging up the trails. The FSC kids are just too good of skiers and I never see them act like jerks, but with 100 plus kids I guarantee it happens form time to time I just don't believe it s a real, or frequent, issue.


you this year to all lit of though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2016)

Skiberg

The way you defend FSC and the behavior of the kids leads me to believe you are either a former member, the parent of a member or you are a coach.

I'm not a frequent Cannon skier mid season, but I do see all of this behavior when there early season in the Peabody lodge.  I see this kind of lodge behavior from racers at all mountains, especially on race days when visiting teams are present.  Again, this is all areas, not just Cannon.

You're missing the point on the waiting for friends.  The lifties call a single out to join racers.  Once they get up to the next on position, they don't go.  The single goes out and rides that chair, the race kids take the next chair resulting in empty seats going up.  Not a big deal at Cannon, but if they carry this over to a place like Loon where there are long lift lines, it's the behavior of spoiled brats - not kids with close friendships.  If your kid does this, tell them to knock it off

No, I have never tried to cut the line and board where ski school or patrol does.  If I did when I was a kid, there's a good chance my dad would have kicked my ass.  If you, or your kid does this, knock it off.

Ability should have nothing to do with skiing at a high rate of speed in slow skiing zones.  If it's your kid, tell them to knock it off.  Plenty of places on the mountain for going mach schnell.  

It is true, that everyone, not just racers leave their skis strewn about, but they should be the last to do it.  

The fact is that Racer kids and seasonal program kids alike should be setting the standard of respect and doing things the right way.  If you are affiliated with the team, you should care MORE than the rest of us that your kids are setting the standard.  I hope my young son falls in love with the sport and wants to join the Wildcat team when he gets older.  If he behaves inappropriately, I'll pull him off the team. 

Regarding Mittersill - if you agree with me and others about the changes there, don't constantly defend it as improvements that we should be grateful for.


----------



## Tin (Jan 26, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> - Frequently leave their skis strewn about the hill near race training venues or near lodges.




Tripped and busted my tailbone because of this last year trying to avoid them. New rule, I walk and step on them. I won't go out of my way to step on them, but if they are in my path I don't care. So done with this behavior. Not just by racers.

3/7 times at Cannon a few Saturday's ago we had racers ask if they could cut us to join friends. The first time I said yes, then no after that. So both times they let us go ahead and asked the people behind us. That being said, it happens at all places. Just wish lifties would get a little tougher. 

If there is one person sitting at a table for 6,7,8, I don't care anymore. Will sit right down. I'm surprised there are so few milfs in ski lodges, a lot more in hockey rinks.


----------



## skiberg (Jan 26, 2016)

So you Ski at Wildcat? That's might be why you don't know FSC doesn't ski out of Peabody. That might be a Wildcat issue but the mess thing and hogging tables is not an issue with FSC. Other things you list might be debatable. 

My issue with the whole Mtitersill thing is people keep claiming it only helps FSC. It does not only help them. My god they improved snowmaking capacity for the whole hill by something like 60%. 

I think people are conflating there disdain for the changing of Mittersill with FSC. Unfortunately that was coming anyhow. FSC did not even begin talking to the state until after Mittersill was already back in the fold. JD was angling to put snowmaking there the whole time. Snowmaking was always going back in at Mittersill. If you don't believe it ask him.  FSC just gave him the capital to make it happen and the ability to sell it to the state. FSC got a quid pro quo for coming up with the money; very limited guarantees for training time. That's it.


----------



## Edd (Jan 26, 2016)

Regarding table behavior: I was at Crotched today and I love that they seem hardcore about no bags at the tables upstairs. When I read their signs I think "f*** yes". 

This wouldn't work at all places due to layouts, but Crotched has this nailed exactly right.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 26, 2016)

skiberg said:


> So you Ski at Wildcat? That's might be why you don't know FSC doesn't ski out of Peabody. That might be a Wildcat issue but the mess thing and hogging tables is not an issue with FSC. Other things you list might be debatable.
> 
> My issue with the whole Mtitersill thing is people keep claiming it only helps FSC. It does not only help them. My god they improved snowmaking capacity for the whole hill by something like 60%.
> 
> I think people are conflating there disdain for the changing of Mittersill with FSC. Unfortunately that was coming anyhow. FSC did not even begin talking to the state until after Mittersill was already back in the fold. JD was angling to put snowmaking there the whole time. Snowmaking was always going back in at Mittersill. If you don't believe it ask him.  FSC just gave him the capital to make it happen and the ability to sell it to the state. FSC got a quid pro quo for coming up with the money; very limited guarantees for training time. That's it.



I've skied Wildcat for many years and I've seen very few issues with the racers there. They are a million times better than Cannon


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2016)

Skiberg, I experienced this behavior in Peabody lodge.  It happens in all ski lodges, not just Cannon and FSC.

If you don't see the behavior of race kids at all ski hills as an issue, you are either incredibly naive or complicit in the behavior.   It's a problem that people like yourself should be working to fix, not deny and say, "it's just kids being kids" or "everybody does it."

Playing football and lacrosse growing up we wore suits to all the games.  If we misbehaved it meant reduced playing time or extra wind sprints at practice.  There was accountability.  It should be the same with race teams.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 26, 2016)

skiberg said:


> So you Ski at Wildcat? That's might be why you don't know FSC doesn't ski out of Peabody. That might be a Wildcat issue but the mess thing and hogging tables is not an issue with FSC. Other things you list might be debatable.



Early season they most definitely ski out of Peabody before zoomer lift is open


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 26, 2016)

skiberg said:


> I think people are conflating there disdain for the changing of Mittersill with FSC. Unfortunately that was coming anyhow. FSC did not even begin talking to the state until after Mittersill was already back in the fold. JD was angling to put snowmaking there the whole time. Snowmaking was always going back in at Mittersill. If you don't believe it ask him.  FSC just gave him the capital to make it happen and the ability to sell it to the state. FSC got a quid pro quo for coming up with the money; very limited guarantees for training time. That's it.



They got it homologated and turned into a us ski team training site.  Could you please just accept that this was not benevolence.  It does not reflect poorly on you or your club.  You wanted something and found a way to get it.  Good for you.....we'll see how it plays out for the general public.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


>




Is this what you do when you complain about the KMS kids taking up the Highline trail at K?

You're no stranger to similar complaints chief


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 27, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Is this what you do when you complain about the KMS kids taking up the Highline trail at K?


Nope it's what you're doing right now.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 27, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Nope it's what you're doing right now.



Great comeback.  


.


----------



## Los (Jan 27, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> I was listening until you made this absurd comment.  Then I discounted everything you had said.



+1

And +1 to all of deadhead's posts


----------



## dlague (Jan 27, 2016)

Brad J said:


> I can't speak for Cannon , but at Wildcat and Attitash DHS is spot on. I did some skiing in VT and it was exactly the same. Maybe Cannon is an Island in the way race kids and race parents present themselves.



It is not!  The skis scattered about are Head, Blizzard and Fischer skis and a few other non race skis too.  Prior to Gary's being open, they would use Gremlin and people skiing it as a course and gates.  I think much of what DHS posted it fairly accurate.

As far as Ernie's - well we know some ski racing families and they like Cannonball pub as much as everyone who visits since that is the only bar there.  And when the kids are not racing they are not isolated to Ernie's or Gary's.

Personally I think that having FSC over on Mittersill side will do two things - one it will benefit those skiing on the other side, two it will cause the race teams to ski Mittersill because it would take to much time to go to the other side and as a result track out Mittersill faster.   The skiers that race will think that Mittersill is their private island.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 27, 2016)

skiberg said:


> As for the complaints about racers. The issues with the lodge simply don't happen. FSC is at Ernie's for almost the entire year. They are only at Peabody in the very early season and last year were not there at all. When they are at Ernie's its in the basement only. Hog a table for the whole day??? Not FSC, they are all hardcore skiers. They don't sit in the lodge and if they do its at Ernie's. Making a mess??? They eat at Ernie's.



Ernie's is like Mittersill snowmaking. Originally funded by FSC, now supported by Cannon/State funds, and while 'technically' not exclusive for FSC it certainly is dominated by them.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Ernie's is like Mittersill snowmaking. Originally funded by FSC, now supported by Cannon/State funds, and while 'technically' not exclusive for FSC it certainly is dominated by them.


Can you a take piss there or behind it?


----------



## iSki (Jan 27, 2016)

So what's the problem. Yes FSC did fund the construction of Ernie's. FSC members also pay for passes as do other paying customers. Why shouldn't they utilize Ernie's?Holderness also uses that lodge as do local high school race team. That's how mountain ops wants it as far as I know.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 27, 2016)

Well, if there is one thing that this thread has taught me it's that people affiliated with FSC are very open minded.  :-o


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 27, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Can you a take piss there or behind it?



I was told you need a fancy red jacket with a cross on it to do that. Everyone else should pee on a tree or in their pants.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> I was told you need a fancy red jacket with a cross on it to do that. Everyone else should pee on a tree or in their pants.


I heard you are trouble.  Two week ban from Zoomer Bar may be in order.  Oh wait. Never mind.


----------



## dlague (Jan 27, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I heard you are trouble.  Two week ban from Zoomer Bar may be in order.  Oh wait. Never mind.



Sounds like the FJ part of Zoomer Bar will be in MA for a while!  We will carry the torch!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2016)

dlague said:


> Sounds like the FJ part of Zoomer Bar will be in MA for a while!  We will carry the torch!


  i may make an appearance this weekend if people are skiing Sunday.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 27, 2016)

Puck it said:


> i may make an appearance this weekend if people are skiing Sunday.



Tending bar and feeding the crew fancy appetizers in case they get hungry?!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Tending bar and feeding the crew fancy appetizers in case they get hungry?!


some beer nuts will do for this crowd.


----------



## dlague (Jan 27, 2016)

Puck it said:


> i may make an appearance this weekend if people are skiing Sunday.



Well John and Andy will not be there and we will not be there since we will be at AZ Summit - wife and son did not want to cancel.  Not sure about Alex and his wife.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 27, 2016)

Hope to be back for Super Bowl Sunday will be at K till then !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 27, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Hope to be back for Super Bowl Sunday will be at K till then !!


I think it's really rude of the NFL to schedule the Super Bowl so late in the day.  I loved how much the slopes emptied out for the Patriots game this past Sunday afternoon.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 27, 2016)

didnt even think of that. sunday at smuggs was a ghost town. i've never skied on without waiting on madonna on a sunday at noon before this weekend.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 27, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> I think it's really rude of the NFL to schedule the Super Bowl so late in the day.  I loved how much the slopes emptied out for the Patriots game this past Sunday afternoon.



Now that it's on late, SB Sunday is usually one of the busiest days of the year at Cannon (because they 2-for-1).  

I expect this year to be nuts for crowds since nobody will be interested in the game anyway.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Now that it's on late, SB Sunday is usually one of the busiest days of the year at Cannon (because they 2-for-1).
> 
> I expect this year to be nuts for crowds since nobody will be interested in the game anyway.


They can get their own beer nuts.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 27, 2016)

I see on their trail report that zoomer lift line was open but Zoomer wasn't. How does that work? just the top of Zoomer closed until the intersection with liftline?


----------



## Northernflight (Jan 27, 2016)

Zoomer and Zoomer liftline were both roped off today. Conditions are super scratchy with the refreeze but Taft Slalom was skiing really good and they started making snow on Profile.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 28, 2016)

Just a heads up if you're heading to Cannon today...

Baron's Run is closed for race training today & Friday (1/28 & 1/29)

Also The Mittersill Double will be running but is not open to the public.

The Saddle also closed as a result.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Just a heads up if you're heading to Cannon today...
> 
> Baron's Run is closed for race training today & Friday (1/28 & 1/29)
> 
> ...


This is only a speed camp too.  I guess we will see the same when there is a race on the weekend


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 28, 2016)

What will happen when more Mittersill terrain is open/skiable and there's a race? Baron's is the only way back to Cannon proper. Shuttle service only?

Might not be an issue this year...


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 28, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> What will happen when more Mittersill terrain is open/skiable and there's a race? Baron's is the only way back to Cannon proper. Shuttle service only?
> 
> Might not be an issue this year...



this is will be an issue....especially if they really have to stick to existing trail layout.  

side note: if you're adventurous you can find a way around via the end of a well established bastard trail.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 28, 2016)

witch hobble said:


> this is will be an issue....especially if they really have to stick to existing trail layout.
> 
> side note: if you're adventurous you can find a way around via the end of a well established bastard trail.



You can cross low on Baron's back to Rabbit path in Tuckerbrook


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 28, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> You can cross low on Baron's back to Rabbit path in Tuckerbrook



Right and when Baron's is closed for racing? Unless only the first half of the trail is closed...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2016)

If Cannon was respectful of the non-racing customers, they would address that by stationing a volunteer to stop and wave people across the rabbit path when the course is clear.   It's either that or having shuttle service down at the base of the Mittersill chair.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm just excited to hear that Cannon is willing to rent out all of Mittersill (including running the lift) for a private event.  I'm going to look into lining that up for later in the season.  Who's in?


----------



## Jully (Jan 28, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> If Cannon was respectful of the non-racing customers, they would address that by stationing a volunteer to stop and wave people across the rabbit path when the course is clear.   It's either that or having shuttle service down at the base of the Mittersill chair.



I'd expect Cannon to do the former. That's a pretty standard practice that I've seen at races before. Waving people across isn't a difficult process at all.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2016)

agreed


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 29, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> I'm just excited to hear that Cannon is willing to rent out all of Mittersill (including running the lift) for a private event.  I'm going to look into lining that up for later in the season.  Who's in?



Let me know the cost. Mittersill might be a decent alternative to Hermitage.


----------



## skiberg (Jan 29, 2016)

I completely accept that there was a lot of self interest in the building out of Baron's. They are not stupid. They raised 3 million and donated it to the state, of course they expect something out of it. 
What I don't accept is that there was no benefit to the state or that this only benefits FSC. It does not. It benefits the vast majority of skiers except the few hardcore on this forum that want to keep it as their own little play land. They are the one exhibiting a sense of entitlement. 
Historically they have done more for Cannon than any single group and they deserve credit for it. 
People may not like the "New" Mittersill, but enough already. It's not like it was Big Jay. This was a fully functional ski area. 
If FSC went off and cut a new trail on Mardi Gras or gunsight I would understand the consternation. People act like because they have skied Baron's for the past 20 years they are entitled to keep it that way. Tell that to the Mittersill homeowners. 
I don't like the "new" Baron's but I have begrudgingly accepted it because that's the way it was


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 29, 2016)

Jully said:


> I'd expect Cannon to do the former. That's a pretty standard practice that I've seen at races before. Waving people across isn't a difficult process at all.



It was noted somewhere on here before this is what would be done.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 29, 2016)

I have no issue with FSC using a trail as long as there is access to the other trails and things are not locked down for training and racing.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 29, 2016)

skiberg said:


> I completely accept that there was a lot of self interest in the building out of Baron's. They are not stupid. They raised 3 million and donated it to the state, of course they expect something out of it.
> What I don't accept is that there was no benefit to the state or that this only benefits FSC. It does not. It benefits the vast majority of skiers except the few hardcore on this forum that want to keep it as their own little play land. They are the one exhibiting a sense of entitlement.
> Historically they have done more for Cannon than any single group and they deserve credit for it.
> People may not like the "New" Mittersill, but enough already. It's not like it was Big Jay. This was a fully functional ski area.
> ...



You're all over the map.

You think it's some group here that wants their own little playground.....everybody else seems to think that that is what FSC wants.

If you read the various Cannon threads, what people who disagree with you want is either:

A) a time machine

B) FSC to choose a place to base out of and train and not be spread all over the Notch.  

C) a little bit of behavior modification, empathy and leadership from the kids, coaches and parents.


----------



## dlague (Jan 29, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> If Cannon was respectful of the non-racing customers, they would address that by stationing a volunteer to stop and wave people across the rabbit path when the course is clear.   It's either that or having shuttle service down at the base of the Mittersill chair.





Jully said:


> I'd expect Cannon to do the former. That's a pretty standard practice that I've seen at races before. Waving people across isn't a difficult process at all.



They do that at Burke where Deer Run crosses Big Dipper.  They have someone standing watch, then let people through.


----------



## skiberg (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm all over the map because it's the Internet. That's what you get when you have complicated discussions with many different variables and correct opinions but no way to really discuss face to face. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## colinuberalles (Jan 30, 2016)

I love the legend!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 30, 2016)

It skied well today. Steeps got scraped by the end of the day but not bullet proof - yet


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 1, 2016)

It skied even better on Sunday.Did 5 runs on a much softer surface.


----------



## dlague (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a feeling Cannon this weekend will not be that great.  Plan on being there Sunday but will see how it is when we get there.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 1, 2016)

Might have some soggy pirates out there Saturday!


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 1, 2016)

dlague said:


> I have a feeling Cannon this weekend will not be that great.  Plan on being there Sunday but will see how it is when we get there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



What's a little Ice !! It's Cannon !

I should be there Sunday too, may opt out early if it's a shit show with the 2 for 1 Super Bowl Sunday deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Feb 1, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> What's a little Ice !! It's Cannon !
> 
> I should be there Sunday too, may opt out early if it's a shit show with the 2 for 1 Super Bowl Sunday deal.
> 
> ...



We will be leaving early either way. 2 ish 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Feb 1, 2016)

dlague said:


> We will be leaving early either way. 2 ish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


I may drive up for a beer or two and lunch.


----------



## dlague (Feb 1, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I may drive up for a beer or two and lunch.



Cool!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2016)

I think I'm out this year.  I'd like to see everyone like I normally do on Superbowl Sunday, but with this forecast, it's tough to justify spending the money.  I'll likely be at Wildcat or Crotched instead.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I think I'm out this year.  I'd like to see everyone like I normally do on Superbowl Sunday, but with this forecast, it's tough to justify spending the money.  I'll likely be at Wildcat or Crotched instead.



I am hoping to be at the cat Sunday


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 1, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Might have some soggy pirates out there Saturday!



Why? No rain for Saturday


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice!!  I'll shoot you a message if I'll be there.  90% certain I'll be there and not Crotched


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 2, 2016)

freeski said:


> Not a big fan of Taxpayers for Cannon, but I do check it several times a year. He does do a good job exposing the trail count, lack of Mittersil days and lack of access for hiking.



 I can tell you as  a fact, and from direct personal experience, that some of their most recent information comes from extremely questionable sources.  Based on the sources they use for quotations...i wouldn't trust one word of what they say.


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 2, 2016)

Threecy used to at least beta test his message on us here at Alpine Zone.  Now he just lifts funnies from this thread and throws "quotes" on them!

J.D. really looks like he puts in some time rebutting over there.  And threecy doesn't look like he appreciates being called "Jeremy Clark".


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 2, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Why? No rain for Saturday



Temps in the upper 30's.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Temps in the upper 30's.



I see temps in the upper 20's to about 32 for Sat.


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 3, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> I see temps in the upper 20's to about 32 for Sat.



Two days ago when I posted the forecast was for high 30's. Predictions change.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 3, 2016)

witch hobble said:


> Threecy used to at least beta test his message on us here at Alpine Zone.  Now he just lifts funnies from this thread and throws "quotes" on them!
> 
> J.D. really looks like he puts in some time rebutting over there.  And threecy doesn't look like he appreciates being called "Jeremy Clark".


What site are you talking about?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 3, 2016)

Puck it said:


> What site are you talking about?



https://www.facebook.com/TaxpayersForCannon


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 6, 2016)

Showing some Cannon love at Deer Valley today. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 6, 2016)

Hope you're enjoying it


----------



## dlague (Feb 8, 2016)

We were at Cannon on Sunday and while we headed up to Cannon  JDRoma had posted on FB to not bother with skiing Cannon.  We almost turned around and headed to Ragged but stuck it out.  There were plenty of ice/scrapped off spots but we did like the front 5 and lower Cannon and Gremlin skied well.  Middle Cannon to Upper Gremlin was not to bad either.  Middle Ravine was interesting with a ice marble like surface.  We never bothered to ski the summit.

Funny thing happened.  Gary's was mostly closed for racing until 1 (thought that only happened once per season).  Once it opened it was the run of the day for us.  However the second time down, I had two skiers one on skiers left edge and one going down the middle.  They were skiing slower and I opted to split them because there was plenty of room.  At the bottom, this 5 ft (if that) older woman approaches me and tells me that I was skiing to close to her- told her that there was plenty of room.  She would not let it go so I told her that if I had a choice I would have skied the same line again.  I think I just freaked her out because I blew past her.  Maybe she was not comfortable with the conditions - who knows.  I just thought it was odd.  In all of my years skiing, I never had someone come to me like that.  What does she do when it gets crowded?

BTW the racers need to be taught some manners - they kept cutting in line at the Eagle Cliff chair like they owned it.  The lift attendants did not do squat about it.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 8, 2016)

Garys was not closed.I skied it twice starting from Mickeys Margin.You should have skied Barons.It was the run of the day at least for my first 5 runs.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 8, 2016)

petergriffen said:


> Hope you're enjoying it



It was pretty good, but icy.


----------



## skiberg (Feb 8, 2016)

Snowboard race yesterday. Gary's is definitely closed more than once per year. It has to be, its used all the time for high schools, colleges  and all kinds of races. Yesterday just happened to be snowboarders, which is odd, but I guess that race happens yearly now.


----------



## dlague (Feb 8, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Garys was not closed.I skied it twice starting from Mickeys Margin.You should have skied Barons.It was the run of the day at least for my first 5 runs.



Garys was open on the side to the Tram Cutback - so not worth it.  It was really closed!  But we did hear that Baron's might of been good on our way out.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 9, 2016)

The summit is looking better.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 9, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> The summit is looking better.



Yes it's looking a bit better. I may head up on Wednesday and Friday. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 9, 2016)

Fair warning:  it's PSU ski day tomorrow.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 9, 2016)

witch hobble said:


> Fair warning:  it's PSU ski day tomorrow.



ugh well that could go 2 ways, everyone avoids Cannon and its not bad or its a cluster F@#$
My daughter is a PSU student, most likely why she is going tomorrow.......was wondering why all of a sudden !!

anyone want to go to Killington


----------



## dlague (Feb 9, 2016)

Will be there Saturday and Saturday.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 10, 2016)

witch hobble said:


> Fair warning:  it's PSU ski day tomorrow.



Well I decided too heed your warning after finding out its the Whole school that will be there. Not just the ski club. 

Not worth blowing a vacation day on that. 

Will be there Friday and Saturday now

See you Saturday !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 10, 2016)

I dont think it was crowded at all.Not one person on the quad.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 10, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> I dont think it was crowded at all.Not one person on the quad.



There not there yet ! On the way right now 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 11, 2016)

2 inches overnight and still snowing !
Powda day face shots I'm sure. 
In this season it should be epic !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 11, 2016)

Been snowing almost constantly if lightly the past few days. Next week looks like it could get heavy, too. Should make for a good vacation week. 

Just in time for me to head west, too.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 11, 2016)

Correction there more like 4 !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 11, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> There not there yet ! On the way right now
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Yes they were.This is MM JD's FB page at 2 PM.

Plymouth State University Day @ Cannon... some of their peeps don't ski, so I snuck 'em up on the Tram for a quick snowshoe jaunt around the top... and we had so much fun that I have a 2nd group heading out with me soon.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 11, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Yes they were.This is MM JD's FB page at 2 PM.
> 
> Plymouth State University Day @ Cannon... some of their peeps don't ski, so I snuck 'em up on the Tram for a quick snowshoe jaunt around the top... and we had so much fun that I have a 2nd group heading out with me soon.



Pretty darn Cool ! Kudos to Cannon for hosting PSU yesterday. They had an awesome day !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2016)

http://www.necn.com/news/new-englan...-Frigid-Day-in-New-Hampshire-368780761.html?g


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 15, 2016)

Crazy how empty it was this weekend.Saturday the snow was the best so far this year.Ski on the lift everywhere I was.Barons run was so good I ended up doing 7 laps.Its was like having your own mt.They will be making snow on the other trail with sm lines.I believe they are calling it Cannonball.Lookd like a nice trail also except where it turns back to the cutback for Barons.Pretty narrow and a right turn.Sunday was absolutely empty.I left at 11:30 and the lower 3 pods on Brookside as well as the parking on that road was had about 5 total cars.Wow!What a bust.


----------



## dlague (Feb 15, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Crazy how empty it was this weekend.Saturday the snow was the best so far this year.Ski on the lift everywhere I was.Barons run was so good I ended up doing 7 laps.Its was like having your own mt.They will be making snow on the other trail with sm lines.I believe they are calling it Cannonball.Lookd like a nice trail also except where it turns back to the cutback for Barons.Pretty narrow and a right turn.Sunday was absolutely empty.I left at 11:30 and the lower 3 pods on Brookside as well as the parking on that road was had about 5 total cars.Wow!What a bust.



Yup and we are Cannon regulars that did not get out.  The news made Saturday out to be bad and my wife and son wanted no part of it.  Turns out the morning was actually pretty good.  I was a little perturbed about it all.  We almost went around 11 but temps were dropping and we took the weekend as a loss!  This season has been so weird!


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 15, 2016)

dlague said:


> Yup and we are Cannon regulars that did not get out.  The news made Saturday out to be bad and my wife and son wanted no part of it.  Turns out the morning was actually pretty good.  I was a little perturbed about it all.  We almost went around 11 but temps were dropping and we took the weekend as a loss!  This season has been so weird!



You guys definitely missed out on Saturday, it was excellent. The weather was fine in the morning...the afternoon was definitely cold but you didn't notice it unless you were on a lift. Luckily the tram wasn't getting stuck/evacuated and there was about a grand total of 10 people riding it. Avalanche was too good to pass up so we got a bunch of top to bottom runs in.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 15, 2016)

Snow making is to begin soon on Skyline, Ridge run and TBD (stupid name) at Mittersill, according to snow report.  I didn't think this route had pipe yet?  Two routes will be better than one for sure. Dragging hose maybe?


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 15, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Snow making is to begin soon on Skyline, Ridge run and TBD (stupid name) at Mittersill, according to snow report.  I didn't think this route had pipe yet?  Two routes will be better than one for sure. Dragging hose maybe?



No looks like there's a lot of pipe going over that way. From what you can see on the double chair 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 15, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> No looks like there's a lot of pipe going over that way. From what you can see on the double chair
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Sounds good, hate the changes, but if they can get it open might as well at this point


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 16, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Snow making is to begin soon on Skyline, Ridge run and TBD (stupid name) at Mittersill, according to snow report.  I didn't think this route had pipe yet?  Two routes will be better than one for sure. Dragging hose maybe?



Actually,I was wrong on posting Cannonball trail.The sm line goes down Skyline and is clearly visable riding the chair coming out of Ridge run over the top of the new Taft training slope.It then headsunder the chairand  down that stupid TBD trail which looks pretty sweet.The exit from it does not.An abrubt right turn to a narrow cut back.It is shown pretty good on the trail map.That right turn exit is going to be beat up bad since its so narrow.


----------



## Los (Feb 20, 2016)

Wet and windy at Cannon today. Which hasn't deterred the crowds of course. Cannon's weather report says the "big storm" that was expected Wednesday is now headed to NY and that instead we can expect more rain. 

For NH anyway, this is truly the ski season from hell.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 20, 2016)

If cannon gets rain next week it will be toast ! It's borderline right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Feb 20, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> If cannon gets rain next week it will be toast ! It's borderline right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Base depths thin?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 20, 2016)

Los said:


> Wet and windy at Cannon today. Which hasn't deterred the crowds of course. Cannon's weather report says the "big storm" that was expected Wednesday is now headed to NY and that instead we can expect more rain.
> 
> For NH anyway, this is truly the ski season from hell.



really? it was very good skiing at loon.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 20, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Base depths thin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Hard to tell depth through the boilerplate.the snow that landed last night was blown to hell. 
Middle cannon was closed, no snow anywhere to be found. 
End of day upper ravine,upper cannon
And most of profile were completely scraped off. Far right of tramway was
Ok and vista way was nice. 
Front five was ok,Zoomer /Paulies seemed to hold some snow. 
Tough year for cannon, closed trails like skylight will probably never open. Looked like a Frozen river of ice looking up at it from upper ravine. The saddle was bare....
Got taken out by a girl just after lunch , she couldn't stop and hit me from behind, heading to Peabody from Zoomer. Going from Peabody to cannonball got taken out by another out of control kid who side swiped me. 

Kinda of sums it up


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Feb 20, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Kinda of sums it up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Perfectly sums up the ski season of 15/16.


----------



## Los (Feb 21, 2016)

Tin said:


> Perfectly sums up the ski season of 15/16.



Yup... 

Good synopsis JDM...


----------



## Los (Feb 21, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> really? it was very good skiing at loon.



Couldn't say. I can't afford to ski at Loon. I'm just a working man.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 22, 2016)

Max pass. Loon cost me $41 and that price will continue to fall as I continue to use the pass


----------



## redwinger (Feb 22, 2016)

My opinion of Cannon Saturday was pretty different than what I've read here.  First trip down from the Peabody was awful, pretty much solid ice with a few patches of nice snow if you stuck to the sides.  Made my way to the front 5.   Zoomer/Paulies/Avy were fantastic from 8:30am until 10:30.  Great soft bumps and stashes.  I made my way to Mittersill and found Baron's to be mediocre at best (i heard it was better earlier.)  I decided to head back to the front after 1 trip down Baron's and saw that the wind hold on the Cannonball was lifted so I made the trip up.    

Profile was a little scratchy up top but awesome half way down.  Upper Cannon had a lot of snow, but it's not the best pitch to ski when you're in powder.  Tramway and Vista (when it opened) was unreal.  Best skiing of the year for me by a long shot.  Boot deep from 11:30 until 2:15 when I decided to finally head in.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 22, 2016)

The f-in wind blew so hard at Mittersill Friday night that I only got 1 hour of sleep.There was no snow in my driveway but about a foot up against my door.It never really did stop blowing Saturday but certainly nothing like all night Friday.I've got quite an attitude about this years weather/conditions and its affecting my ski time.Right now I'll be happy with blue sky and calm weather with average temps for March to finish this season.Yes more rain coming mid week.WTF?


----------



## Los (Feb 22, 2016)

To my surprise, upper mountain conditions on Sunday were fantastic (all things considered). I was loving the lack of crowds too. 

Most of the lower mountain was very icy (and unenjoyable). That was my experience anyway... 

Regardless, I'm with SkiSkier - this relentlessly miserable weather has given me a very bad attitude... That's not good I realize, but it's true nonetheless...


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 23, 2016)

Not so much this year, but still...
_
"Tramline isn’t always open, but when it is…oh boy. This is where New Hampshire’s best ski. "_
http://blog.liftopia.com/blog/new-h...&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=20160222_blog


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 23, 2016)

Kind of laughable when Flying Goose is one these.None of those are even on the map with Tramline.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't think the point was most challenging.  Agreed that none on that list is on the same level as Tramline.  Wildcat lift line is pretty burly for about 300 vertical and then mainly tame.  Not too many great challenging lift lines in general in NH compared to VT.  

In defending Goose, it is a pretty good bump run.  You do occasionally see some impressive bump skiers on it


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 23, 2016)

Those bumps on Flying Goose look nice.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 23, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Not so much this year, but still...
> _
> "Tramline isn’t always open, but when it is…oh boy. This is where New Hampshire’s best ski. "_
> http://blog.liftopia.com/blog/new-h...&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=20160222_blog


Kinda sucks I won't be doing if it opens at all.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 23, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't think the point was most challenging.  Agreed that none on that list is on the same level as Tramline.  Wildcat lift line is pretty burly for about 300 vertical and then mainly tame.  Not too many great challenging lift lines in general in NH compared to VT.
> 
> In defending Goose, it is a pretty good bump run.  You do occasionally see some impressive bump skiers on it


Good point.The article was best trail for showing off.My bad.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 23, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Kinda sucks I won't be doing if it opens at all.



Pretty sure you safe from that happening this year.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 23, 2016)

tramline and the trees to skier's right rule. i've only skied cannon two days ever and tramline was open the second time (last early april). that spring day last year at cannon was so so good. warm and sunny and total coverage and everything open and soft.


----------



## gregnye (Feb 23, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Not so much this year, but still...
> _
> "Tramline isn’t always open, but when it is…oh boy. This is where New Hampshire’s best ski. "_
> http://blog.liftopia.com/blog/new-h...&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=20160222_blog




I'm laughing at how outrageous this list was. Really? Showboat at Ragged??? Upper Flying Goose? lol  This reporter must have been bribed by the mountains to advertise for them. Everything under the chair at Wildcat is a better bump run (or run to show off) than those two.:smile:


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 23, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> warm and sunny and total coverage and everything open and soft.




Dost thou think last winter pines for me the way I do for her?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 29, 2016)

Quite a recovery this weekend from that nightmare Wed t-storm deluge.Totally surprized to find some pretty damn good skiing along with the elusive blue sky on Saturday.The 4-5 inches of new snow saved the day as it would have been crapola without it.Nice to meet Cannonball and Andys handle?Sometimes you just have to go and see whats there.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 29, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Quite a recovery this weekend from that nightmare Wed t-storm deluge.Totally surprized to find some pretty damn good skiing along with the elusive blue sky on Saturday.The 4-5 inches of new snow saved the day as it would have been crapola without it.Nice to meet Cannonball and Andys handle?Sometimes you just have to go and see whats there.



Agreed!  Saturday was an unexpected treat.  

Good to meet you in  person.  That was fcksummer and JDMROMA with me.  They kept it going all day.  I bailed by noon before the super fast groomers could tempt me into going  all Lindsey Vonn.


----------



## Los (Feb 29, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Quite a recovery this weekend from that nightmare Wed t-storm deluge.Totally surprized to find some pretty damn good skiing along with the elusive blue sky on Saturday.The 4-5 inches of new snow saved the day as it would have been crapola without it.Nice to meet Cannonball and Andys handle?Sometimes you just have to go and see whats there.



Yup. It was a great weekend at Cannon, all things considered. Very impressed with their commitment to snowmaking. They were blowing all over the mountain on Saturday.


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 29, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Quite a recovery this weekend from that nightmare Wed t-storm deluge.Totally surprized to find some pretty damn good skiing along with the elusive blue sky on Saturday.The 4-5 inches of new snow saved the day as it would have been crapola without it.Nice to meet Cannonball and Andys handle?Sometimes you just have to go and see whats there.



That was me, nice to meet you. 

For not having any powder or trees this year, this weekend was about as good as it gets. Sunday turned out to be a nice day as well once the sun came out.


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 29, 2016)

Didn't make it Saturday - opted to hike the higher hills instead - but Sunday was mint. Smooth creamy snow and a warm afternoon.


----------



## Jully (Feb 29, 2016)

gregnye said:


> I'm laughing at how outrageous this list was. Really? Showboat at Ragged??? Upper Flying Goose? lol  This reporter must have been bribed by the mountains to advertise for them. Everything under the chair at Wildcat is a better bump run (or run to show off) than those two.:smile:



Ripsaw at Loon is the worst one on the list in my opinion. Though Showboat isn't far behind!


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 1, 2016)

That bare spot towards the top/skier's right of Lower Cannon is gonna reek havoc.  What's the summit to base route with the most base built up?  Upper Cannon > links > Middle Ravine > Gremlin?


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 1, 2016)

witch hobble said:


> That bare spot towards the top/skier's right of Lower Cannon is gonna reek havoc.  What's the summit to base route with the most base built up?  Upper Cannon > links > Middle Ravine > Gremlin?



Tough call.  Since they relocated a major portion of their snowmaking efforts over to Mittersill in recent weeks they never really built up a single, major route.


----------



## freeski (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks like Skylight and Red Ball, Blue Ball have been sacrificed this year. One of my favorite spring runs is Red Ball in the morning. It's groomed ice and no one is there. I get as close to Tuna Speed as I ever do. It's nice because if you do fall it's very wide at the bottom.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 1, 2016)

freeski said:


> Looks like Skylight and Red Ball, Blue Ball have been sacrificed this year. One of my favorite spring runs is Red Ball in the morning. It's groomed ice and no one is there. I get as close to Tuna Speed as I ever do. It's nice because if you do fall it's very wide at the bottom.


And pretty flat


----------



## dlague (Mar 1, 2016)

witch hobble said:


> That bare spot towards the top/skier's right of Lower Cannon is gonna reek havoc.  What's the summit to base route with the most base built up?  Upper Cannon > links > Middle Ravine > Gremlin?



Spookie will never survive over to gremlin and the other narrow path to Gremlin from Middle Ravine will not do well either.


----------



## dlague (Mar 1, 2016)

Puck it said:


> And pretty flat



and boring


----------



## freeski (Mar 1, 2016)

Blue Ball to Red isn't flat and when it's ice it's not boring. Everyone else is in the sun so freeski's free to let them run.


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 1, 2016)

Baron's probably has the most snow summit to base.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 1, 2016)

freeski said:


> Blue Ball to Red isn't flat and when it's ice it's not boring. Everyone else is in the sun so freeski's free to let them run.


are you sure you don't mean Turnpike. Blue Ball and Red ball run parallel. They both have a short moderate pitch to start and then flatten out.  Blue ball actually goes into Turnpike at the flt part of it.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 1, 2016)

There is no Blueball to Red Ball unless your heading uphill then down.He has to talking Turnpike this year.Lower Hard to Redball is probably what he means.


----------



## freeski (Mar 1, 2016)

Puck it said:


> are you sure you don't mean Turnpike. Blue Ball and Red ball run parallel. They both have a short moderate pitch to start and then flatten out.  Blue ball actually goes into Turnpike at the flt part of it.


You're right, Upper Red Ball to lower. But, you get the same frozen icy cord on You're route although there are more people over there. I'd say try it on an early spring morning, but this year it's closed and most likely an ice flow.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 1, 2016)

In any industry positive external factors can mask poor management & negative external factors can expose poor management. The past two winters have made Cannon a poster-child for this concept.


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 2, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> Baron's probably has the most snow summit to base.



Lets just move the whole operation over there!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 2, 2016)

*Looks like we got through this one ok*

**12:30pm Update**
After reports of 3-4" at the summit this morning, the winds switched in the right direction and brought in cooler air and the Cannon Effect keeping it snowing hard all morning and still snowing as of 12:30pm! While down at the base we've only seen 1-2",  there is closer to 2-3" at mid-mountain and a legit 4-6" of dryer powder snow on the summit terrain. This will all groom in nicely for the weekend!

Here is Wildcat today:


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 4, 2016)

Has anyone yet skied Skyline/Ridge/TBD in its current state? Any trails on Cannon proper you would say are comparable?


----------



## Los (Mar 4, 2016)

I skied it last weekend and really enjoyed skyline. Seemed more like an intermediate trail, maybe a little narrower. Ridge run is nothing. It's just a cut through like spookie. TBD was a lot of fun Saturday before they groomed the whales. It was still good Sunday. There's one section at the end that's fairly steep, but it's short. After this it turns to the right, and runs relatively flat into barons. Where it spills into barons you can hike up a little to get onto rabbit path, or you can take the (very slow) double back up and use barons/way back to get back to the main mountain (i.e. If you use TBD to rabbit path you'd have to take the tuckerbrook quad to get back to Peabody). It seems to me that the difficulty ratings should switch - the upper third of Barons seems much more challenging than the mittersill black diamond run.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 5, 2016)

^^^ Good intel, thanks!


----------



## Los (Mar 5, 2016)

pretty good conditions today but stupidly crowded. The front 5 was mostly an oasis from the chaos.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 7, 2016)

Saturday and Sunday it skied great first thing.After 2 hours (depending on the traffic) Skyline was skied right off with almost nothing to set an edge into.Skyline a an almost perfect flat falline to make nice fast turns.


----------



## Edd (Mar 7, 2016)

Tomorrow looks to be good spring conditions. I plan to hit it for the first time this season.


----------



## soposkier (Mar 7, 2016)

Edd said:


> Tomorrow looks to be good spring conditions. I plan to hit it for the first time this season.



Debating doing the same.  Haven't used a sick day yet this year, going to runout of time soon.  Just worried it might not get warm/sunny enough to soften all over.


----------



## Edd (Mar 7, 2016)

soposkier said:


> Debating doing the same.  Haven't used a sick day yet this year, going to runout of time soon.  Just worried it might not get warm/sunny enough to soften all over.



It's a bit of a gamble, I agree, but the winds looks light and temps may hit high forties. If the sun decides to peak through for awhile it could be money. I was considering Atticat, but the forecast is similar for all three.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 7, 2016)

Wednesday looks Warmer ! Would be my pick ! Have Friday off though and may hit the cat !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 8, 2016)

It also looks wetter.


----------



## soposkier (Mar 8, 2016)

Woke up this morning and decided to make the trip,  snow is great


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 9, 2016)

Boy was I wrong with my last post.Looks like good weather today.Everybody is at the top.


----------



## dlague (Mar 9, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Boy was I wrong with my last post.Looks like good weather today.Everybody is at the top.



Yikes looking thin in spots!  Once they are fully exposed things will not be good!


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 9, 2016)

Skied from 9:30-12:30 today. Overcast, Windy and warm.  Smell of spring in the air.  LOTS of groundwater leeching up thru the snowpack all over the mountain.  Get it while you can cause it won't last long.  And regardless of whether they continue to melt or lock up hard, they will be ugly.  Profile and the Mitti trails probably have best coverage.  Felt like mid April.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 9, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Wednesday looks Warmer ! Would be my pick ! Have Friday off though and may hit the cat !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




I ended up at BW this morning, well it certainly was warm and a lot of melting going on ! snow was getting sticky in spots and Icy and water ponds everywhere  ! I bailed and went to Cannon for the afternoon ! Much better but still  pretty much the same disease as BW.

Skylight over in Mittersill was fun as well as the upper mountain.......Tramway/Upper Cannon and Upper Ravine were all good,

Front five was a total disaster , Garys and Rocket were firm NO soft snow anywhere to be found.
Mid mountain had its share of water bubbling up and Ice and loose snow.......just had to keep skiing around the bad stuff.


----------



## Los (Mar 9, 2016)

So with no additional snowmaking, what's your guess as to when Cannon will close?


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 9, 2016)

Los said:


> So with no additional snowmaking, what's your guess as to when Cannon will close?


"The future's uncertain and the end is always near" - Jim Morrison


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 10, 2016)

witch hobble said:


> "The future's uncertain and the end is always near" - Jim Morrison



Pretty much sums it up !

Pray the rain misses today. 

Already too much wetness up there !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 10, 2016)

JDMRoma;941353
Skylight over in Mittersill was fun.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not to bust you but Skylight is on Cannon.Skyline is on Mittersill.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 10, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Not to bust you but Skylight is on Cannon.Skyline is on Mittersill.



My bad ! How about the only one that's open !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 10, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> My bad ! How about the only one that's open !
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Actually,Skylite was open yesterday.Closed now though.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 10, 2016)

Ski Haus has their demo day next Thursday (3/17) at Cannon. They'll have all 2017 model year skis. Tickets are $25 in advance.

I went two years ago and it was fantastic. Of course that year mother nature gifted us about 20" over blower powder overnight and the reps brought out all their fatties. Oh, memories!

http://www.skihaus.com/ski-shop/gea...6+Demo&utm_campaign=Demo+Day&utm_medium=email


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 10, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Actually,Skylite was open yesterday.Closed now though.



Skyline = mittersill still open

Skylight upper mountain ! Never opened this year. Poached but never on the list as open 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ChicoKat (Mar 10, 2016)

Drove by there this morning. Doubt very much it will survive today/tonight.


----------



## Los (Mar 10, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Skyline = mittersill still open
> 
> Skylight upper mountain ! Never opened this year. Poached but never on the list as open
> 
> ...



The snow report tuesday said skylight was open! Sounds like it was open for a day and closed. Their trail count was up to 61 on Tuesday, a season high.... But again, that lasted for 24 hrs. They were back down to 51 on Wednesday...


----------



## Los (Mar 10, 2016)

ChicoKat said:


> Drove by there this morning. Doubt very much it will survive today/tonight.



Wha what?!? Seriously?!?


----------



## ChicoKat (Mar 10, 2016)

Los said:


> Wha what?!? Seriously?!?



I guess it is subjective as to what is worthwhile to ski but to me it did not look promising going forward. Have to see what happens.


----------



## Los (Mar 10, 2016)

ChicoKat said:


> I guess it is subjective as to what is worthwhile to ski but to me it did not look promising going forward. Have to see what happens.



Right... I'm assuming they make it somehow at least through Bodefest, but yeah, my expectations between now and then are absolutely rock bottom.


----------



## Severance (Mar 10, 2016)

I was there weds. It wasn't great. Upper mountain was better off but everywhere else was pretty icy and a lot harder than I expected considering the temps. Some pics for you here (last 2 are mittersill, rest are from the main mtn. ): http://imgur.com/a/jKCr5

Mittersill wasn't quite as bad as it looks here but I apparently didn't get a picture up top.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 10, 2016)

Los said:


> The snow report tuesday said skylight was open! Sounds like it was open for a day and closed.



Which sucks and is 100% attributable to the fact that this year they diverted snowmaking effort away from the main mountain and over to Mittersill. Skylight is one of Cannon's best trails and they completely neglected it.  I guarantee that they opened it that one mid-week day specifically to prevent people from saying that it never opened this year.

Tell me again about the Maxx and Peaks offers.....


----------



## yeggous (Mar 10, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Which sucks and is 100% attributable to the fact that this year they diverted snowmaking effort away from the main mountain and over to Mittersill. Skylight is one of Cannon's best trails and they completely neglected it.  I guarantee that they opened it that one mid-week day specifically to prevent people from saying that it never opened this year.
> 
> Tell me again about the Maxx and Peaks offers.....



Smart man. Come to the Peaks Pass. Top to bottom skiing at the Cat in early November. Closing day in May. Night skiing at Crotched until 3am. Lift lines at Mt Snow.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 10, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Smart man. Come to the Peaks Pass. Top to bottom skiing at the Cat in early November. Closing day in May. Night skiing at Crotched until 3am. Lift lines at Mt Snow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



I love Wildcat.  I end up buying early and late season tix there anyway. Other than the significant extra drive,  there's no reason NOT to buy what Peaks is offering.  I could be swayed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2016)

What's planned for improvements at Cannon next summer regarding snowmaking?

Training Hill right?  Man, I could see the potential for that being even more frustrating than this year if we have a bad year.  That's a huge amount of terrain to cover meaning possibly even more neglect on the main hill.

Hopefully we have a normal winter and we get a month or two of 100% open terrain in Northern NH.  The limited terrain at Wildcat also got frustrating at times this season.  Basically zero advanced terrain available except for maybe a dozen days


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 11, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Skyline = mittersill still open
> 
> Skylight upper mountain ! Never opened this year. Poached but never on the list as open
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Wrong.It was on the snow report and as I said,they opened it Wednesday along with a few other natural trails that had not opened yet.1 day only I believe.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 11, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> What's planned for improvements at Cannon next summer regarding snowmaking?
> 
> Training Hill right?  Man, I could see the potential for that being even more frustrating than this year if we have a bad year.  That's a huge amount of terrain to cover meaning possibly even more neglect on the main hill.


Totally agree with this post.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 11, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Wrong.It was on the snow report and as I said,they opened it Wednesday along with a few other natural trails that had not opened yet.1 day only I believe.



It was actually Tuesday and not Wednesday.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 11, 2016)

It was actually Tuesday and not Wednesday.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 11, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> It was actually Tuesday and not Wednesday.



Oh well missed it by that much !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 28, 2016)

Couple if pics from this weekend.First 2 are from Saturday.The first ride up the detach got our attention fast.Socked in with heavy fog/low clouds,it looked horrible.Totally bulletproof snow and fully iced Upper Gremlin which was closed.We figured we would head to the top and see if it looked better.About 3/4 up the Cannonball we pop through and find big blue sky!What a surprize.Lastr one is from Sunday looking down the notch toward Loon from the Ridge trail near Vista Way.There was no fog except a little trying to come up the notch and into the Zoomer pod.It Quickly cleared.The skiing was fabulous on Saturday afternoon and all day Sunday.


----------



## freeski (Mar 28, 2016)

Great pictures.


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 28, 2016)

freeski said:


> Great pictures.


+1


----------



## yeggous (Mar 28, 2016)

Why was Cannon so nasty on Saturday? Wildcat first thing on Saturday had a bit of fog lingering in the Great Gulf and over Gorham / Berlin. But the mountains were blue bird clear from the time I arrived in the morning. Looked like a great day for Tuckerman's. The conditions at Wildcat were firm but still quite good in the morning. It was crisp, dry frozen granular that ripped up nicely. By lunch it was an excellent creamy surface. They even ran the lift an extra half hour to 4:30pm.

Sunday I was at Bretton Woods. On the drive over from North Conway the valley was dreary and socked in with fog. As soon as you came through Crawford Notch the skies cleared and temperatures spiked. The morning was soft, and afternoon was sloppy mush. Bretton Woods is melting out fast. Their trail count is dropping by the day. Sounds like I should have gone to Cannon instead.


----------



## Los (Mar 28, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Why was Cannon so nasty on Saturday? Wildcat first thing on Saturday had a bit of fog lingering in the Great Gulf and over Gorham / Berlin. But the mountains were blue bird clear from the time I arrived in the morning. Looked like a great day for Tuckerman's. The conditions at Wildcat were firm but still quite good in the morning. It was crisp, dry frozen granular that ripped up nicely. By lunch it was an excellent creamy surface. They even ran the lift an extra half hour to 4:30pm.
> 
> Sunday I was at Bretton Woods. On the drive over from North Conway the valley was dreary and socked in with fog. As soon as you came through Crawford Notch the skies cleared and temperatures spiked. The morning was soft, and afternoon was sloppy mush. Bretton Woods is melting out fast. Their trail count is dropping by the day. Sounds like I should have gone to Cannon instead.



I thought Cannon was pretty good on Saturday from about 11AM onwards... the upper mountain was still a bit icy, but manageable at least on upper cannon and tramway...  

I was hoping to go to BW on sunday for their 16.17 lift tickets, but it sounds like it might not be worth it even at that rate....


----------



## bootladder (Mar 28, 2016)

I thought both Saturday and Sunday were fun, but then again I don't get on the hill until 10:30 or later.

Pic from the Mitty chair on Saturday.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 28, 2016)

Los said:


> I thought Cannon was pretty good on Saturday from about 11AM onwards... the upper mountain was still a bit icy, but manageable at least on upper cannon and tramway...
> 
> I was hoping to go to BW on sunday for their 16.17 lift tickets, but it sounds like it might not be worth it even at that rate....



I'd stop by to buy a ticket just to have on hand. That's my plan after skiing Wildcat on Sunday. Whether or not I ski BW on Sunday will be weather dependent. The forecast looks cold with maybe some snow so that is promising.

Be aware that conditions are deteriorating. Everything on West Mountain is smoked. The top of the Bethlehem Quad was getting really sketchy. They're just pushing slush up that slope every night. McIntyre was gone by the end of Sunday. Crawford's Blaze was done on Saturday. Fabyan's was getting thin and is unlikely to survive the week. Bode's and Zealand probably have enough to open, but will be sketchy. Outer Bounds was getting very thin too. It was a soft, wet sheet of ground ice.


----------



## Los (Mar 28, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I'd stop by to buy a ticket just to have on hand. That's my plan after skiing Wildcat on Sunday. Whether or not I ski BW on Sunday will be weather dependent. The forecast looks cold with maybe some snow so that is promising.
> 
> Be aware that conditions are deteriorating. Everything on West Mountain is smoked. The top of the Bethlehem Quad was getting really sketchy. They're just pushing slush up that slope every night. McIntyre was gone by the end of Sunday. Crawford's Blaze was done on Saturday. Fabyan's was getting thin and is unlikely to survive the week. Bode's and Zealand probably have enough to open, but will be sketchy. Outer Bounds was getting very thin too. It was a soft, wet sheet of ground ice.



That's an ugly picture you've painted! Man... Oh well. Thanks for the intel...


----------



## yeggous (Mar 28, 2016)

Los said:


> That's an ugly picture you've painted! Man... Oh well. Thanks for the intel...



Just being honest. Checking tomorrow's report they closed Fabyan's as expected. Bretton Woods uses the dust and run technique when making snow. The advantage is that they save money and expand terrain rapidly early season. But when spring comes in a lean year there isn't much to work with. This is especially true in areas that get a lot of sun exposure. They are generally able to get away with this because their mellow terrain doesn't require much snow to cover. That could be their saving grace if they can get some snow on Saturday night.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 29, 2016)

Agreed on yeggous' description. Saturday it was very thin and patchy - hit a few fast grass areas, some by choice, others not so much. The base wasn't a slush pile as much as a pool by the end of the day. Very fun day for the beach party, but even then I wondered how it would fair another week with rain and warmth in the forecast.

That said, I have two vouchers to BW if anyone is interested? With such a ringing endorsement, don't all come clamoring at once...


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 29, 2016)

I think BW is down to 19 trails now so in reality 3 or 4 ways down and no rosebrook lift today. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Mar 29, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> I think BW is down to 19 trails now so in reality 3 or 4 ways down and no rosebrook lift today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



17 now. Ticket prices down to $29. And this week's warm weather hasn't even arrived.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 30, 2016)

24 today


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 1, 2016)

Cannon is taking it hard.Ouch!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 1, 2016)

ouch....
I hate this  time of year...


----------



## yeggous (Apr 1, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> 24 today



Bretton Woods is down to 7 today.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 1, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Cannon is taking it hard.Ouch!



Yup looks bad !
Avalanche is closed now and only barons at Mitty 

BW is down to 7 trails

Wait till the rain moves through !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Apr 1, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Avalanche is closed now and only barons at Mitty



It was very thin in the upper section on Wednesday (top 30' or so), the rest appeared to be in good shape. Would probably have to walk back to Zoomer. I'm assuming you have to walk across to Zoomalanche to get to Paulie's as well.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 1, 2016)

The tiny web cam at Bretton Woods gives you a hint of conditions there:
http://brettonwoods.com/activities/photos_and_cams/live_cams


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 1, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Cannon is taking it hard.Ouch!



And the grass isn't the worst conditions in that pic!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 1, 2016)

Tin said:


> It was very thin in the upper section on Wednesday (top 30' or so), the rest appeared to be in good shape. Would probably have to walk back to Zoomer. I'm assuming you have to walk across to Zoomalanche to get to Paulie's as well.



Any chance of pushing snow around?


----------



## Los (Apr 1, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> And the grass isn't the worst conditions in that pic!



We'll be there tomorrow. I assume that will probably be it for the season.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 1, 2016)

bootladder said:


> Pic from the Mitty chair on Saturday.



Sweet shot. I love the contrast and layering.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 1, 2016)

Should be an interesting weekend to say the least.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 1, 2016)

yeggous said:


> The tiny web cam at Bretton Woods gives you a hint of conditions there:
> http://brettonwoods.com/activities/photos_and_cams/live_cams



Where is this cam located.I cant find it anywhere ob the website.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 1, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Where is this cam located.I cant find it anywhere ob the website.



Link at bottom of the page, below about us. 
Photos and cams 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Los (Apr 2, 2016)

Did something happen to the Peabody chair today? I just checked the snow report and it looks like Peabody will be closed tomorrow and the tram reopened. (And only 20 trails left - ugh)


----------



## Quietman (Apr 2, 2016)

Maybe due to the expected high winds?


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 2, 2016)

No sounds like you can't make it to the Peabody. And some walking required to get to the tram. 
They are closing mid week and re opening next weekend. Doesn't sound good !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bootladder (Apr 2, 2016)

I like sliding down the hill, no matter what. 

However I only took 1 run from the top today- Upper Ravine to Middle Ravine to Gremlin. Glad I made it safely to the bottom.  It was awful and with temps creeping back under freezing tonight, Cannon should be closed tomorrow. It was not pretty.


----------



## becca m (Apr 2, 2016)

Agree - it was not pretty today!!!!!   I spent the morning there and was glad i didn't wipe out.   Front 5 were choppy ice by the time I got there.   Getting off the HSQ was nasty.   Highlight for me was Barron's Run.   (I drove over there) - it hadn't been skied off mid-morning and was quite edgeable, plus, there were challenges deciding where to turn.... pretty decent riding.


----------



## bootladder (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks Tim. Your gallery has lots of beautiful photos. Nice work!


----------



## Los (Apr 4, 2016)

We only skied a couple hours yesterday because my son just wasn't into it, but I didn't think it was too bad. I wish we could have stayed longer. Still, it was kinda sad overall. There were basically 5 trails left that you could run without having to take the shuttle to the tram: Profile, Upper Cannon, Garys, Rocket, and Lower Cannon. There's a decent chance they won't reopen. I was told it depends what the weather does second half of the week...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 4, 2016)

About as bad as I've seen Cannon open imo.The reason they closed the detach was the treacherous condtions of the Links.I've never seen it that bad.Absolutely 100% ice.Scary bad.So they opened the tram and closed that side of the upper mt.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 4, 2016)

With the conditions they opened up with this wekend I'll bet they do open next weekend as it looks wintery most of the week and then cold returning for the weekend.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 4, 2016)

Time for a pool on whether they re-open next weekend?   It's gonna be close.  Thursday could be the nail in the coffin.  But I'm still feeling like they will go for it regardless.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 4, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Time for a pool on whether they re-open next weekend?   It's gonna be close.  Thursday could be the nail in the coffin.  But I'm still feeling like they will go for it regardless.



Ya,it looks like another heavy rain event,8 weeks in a row.I'm with you though.Talking to JD on Saturday he is commited to reopening and make it to their 4/10 target.It may just be Eagle Cliff and Zoomer but wth.


----------



## Los (Apr 4, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Time for a pool on whether they re-open next weekend?   It's gonna be close.  Thursday could be the nail in the coffin.  But I'm still feeling like they will go for it regardless.



I wonder what they have to gain by reopening next weekend. They can already say they made it to April. 

In terms of revenue, wouldn't next weekend be a net loss? It was a ghost town yesterday. Can't believe it will be any better next weekend. Again, they've already made it to April - no mean feat for this god forsaken season. What the point of opening next weekend considering it will presumably lose money?


----------



## yeggous (Apr 4, 2016)

If anyone of you Cannon skiers want to be refugees at Wildcat, I'll have several free tickets available on Sunday.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> If anyone of you Cannon skiers want to be refugees at Wildcat, I'll have several free tickets available on Sunday.



Great offer! Just watching the weather at this point. Thursday could kill Cannon's weekend hopes.  Then the weekend looks pretty up in the air.  I'd be happy with some snow or some spring.  Looks like we could get either, both, or neither.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 4, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Looks like we could get either, both, or neither.


You just summed up the entire winter.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> If anyone of you Cannon skiers want to be refugees at Wildcat, I'll have several free tickets available on Sunday.



Well that is certainly tempting !



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Apr 4, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Great offer! Just watching the weather at this point. Thursday could kill Cannon's weekend hopes.  Then the weekend looks pretty up in the air.  I'd be happy with some snow or some spring.  Looks like we could get either, both, or neither.



My week end is looking pretty good in CO.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 4, 2016)

dlague said:


> My week end is looking pretty good in CO.


U suck!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 5, 2016)

Damn,same scenerio as the last few months.We get a little snow (3-4) to help mix in and repair the iceshow and then the heavy rain comes and spoils it AGAIN!More snow id forecast for WED/Thurs before the downpour.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 5, 2016)

Looks like Cannon will definately open this weekend.They would not be doing this kind of work today if it was a maybe.
The caption on the daily photo was "All out grooming push 4-5-16


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 6, 2016)

We're digging deep and taking the whole midweek with four cats ripping, pushing, winching and renovating to get you 20+ main routes with the best possible conditions for our final weekend on 4/9 & 4/10.Pretty impressed with their effort.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 6, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> We're digging deep and taking the whole midweek with four cats ripping, pushing, winching and renovating to get you 20+ main routes with the best possible conditions for our final weekend on 4/9 & 4/10.Pretty impressed with their effort.



Me too!!  Glad to see this.  Hopefully they dodge the weather bullet tomorrow.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 6, 2016)

Some NH legislators looking to eliminate the existing senior citizen skiing privileges at Cannon http://www.unionleader.com/Bill-would-let-NH-Parks-Recreation-end-free-skiing-for-those-65-and-up


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 7, 2016)

Pardon my ignorance, but I drove by Cannon today, in the rain, on the way back from Jay.  Have they closed the area facing the highway which goes down to the water?  When I drove by, I saw a lot of ice and dirt.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 7, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but I drove by Cannon today, in the rain, on the way back from Jay.  Have they closed the area facing the highway which goes down to the water?  When I drove by, I saw a lot of ice and dirt.



Everything is closed this week.  They are planning to reopen for a final weekend. But, yeah, the Front Five (that you were looking at) probably won't be part of that.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 7, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Everything is closed this week.  They are planning to reopen for a final weekend. But, yeah, the Front Five (that you were looking at) probably won't be part of that.



Oh okay.  I was hoping that wasn't part of the terrain they planned to open or you guys planning to go to Cannon would be in for a not-so-great surprise.  I wouldn't be surprised if most of that side doesn't make it through today's rain.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 7, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Oh okay.  I was hoping that wasn't part of the terrain they planned to open or you guys planning to go to Cannon would be in for a not-so-great surprise.  I wouldn't be surprised if most of that side doesn't make it through today's rain.



Agree.  They may not be able to pull off this weekend at all.  They certainly put in some effort though.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 8, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Everything is closed this week.  They are planning to reopen for a final weekend. But, yeah, the Front Five (that you were looking at) probably won't be part of that.



Actually I take that back.  I just went over to Cannon to have a look.  The Front 5 has plenty of coverage to open up tomorrow (except Zoomer).  The Peabody side looks decent too.  It rained this morning, but now it's 32 and partly cloudy. 

Not saying it'll be good, but at least it looks promising for reopening.


----------



## Los (Apr 8, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> Agree.  They may not be able to pull off this weekend at all.  They certainly put in some effort though.



I wonder if they're going to try and reopen the links (by farming snow or whatever - I have no idea how technically feasible that even is). If they do reopen the links, I assume they could at least have a top to bottom route that doesn't require a shuttle ride from Peabody to the tram. i.e. Profile and/or Upper Ravine to Middle Ravine to Spookie to Rock Garden to Lower Garden. But if they can only manage to keep Lower Cannon open and accessible, I'm not sure what the point is...


----------



## DoublePlanker (Apr 8, 2016)

The trail and lift report lists the tram as closed for the season and peabody opening on 4/9.  The report is dated.  But it does seem to indicate the intention for this weekend.


----------



## Los (Apr 8, 2016)

DoublePlanker said:


> The trail and lift report lists the tram as closed for the season and peabody opening on 4/9.  The report is dated.  But it does seem to indicate the intention for this weekend.



Yep - I just checked the snow report They reopened peabody along with upper cannon and tramway. I'm seriously impressed. I don't know what conditions will be like, but they've sold me on one last day at Cannon!


----------



## DoublePlanker (Apr 8, 2016)

Yeah the 3pm report from today has the middle mtn open.  I have a voucher and a 3yr old so I guess it's lower cannon laps
  Kinda cold tomorrow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2016)

Kudos to them for opening!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Apr 8, 2016)

Hell yeah nice to see cannon hang on!

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Apr 9, 2016)

Good for you guys. 

For me, what is left of skiing is just too far away at this point.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 9, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Good for you guys.
> 
> For me, what is left of skiing is just too far away at this point.


Huh? You're at least an hour & a half closer to K than I am.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 9, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Huh? You're at least an hour & a half closer to K than I am.



Just how I'm feeling this season...someone else said it well, like a whole season's worth of early season skiing. Not into a 3 hour drive each way. 

Hey, if it snows 2 feet like a few years ago I'll motivate.


----------



## Northernflight (Apr 9, 2016)

Mountain was skiing excellent today. They did an outstanding job this week putting it all back together. If your on the fence go out and grab some turns. You have all summer not to.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 9, 2016)

Northernflight said:


> Mountain was skiing excellent today. They did an outstanding job this week putting it all back together. If your on the fence go out and grab some turns. You have all summer not to.



That's great to hear!  I never went today.  Decided to MTB instead,  which was also really good conditions.

It's great to have have both options right now.  I love shoulder season.  (oooh,  sorry for the 'shoulder' reference Puckit.  Too soon?) 

Maybe Cannon tomorrow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 9, 2016)

I have got to give Cannon credit here. I know there's been a lot of grumbling about changes at Mittersill but let's face it probably a decade ago this place would not have been open right now. Major credit to them for making it work. 

When I swung by in March the amount of snow they had was rather impressive considering that Burke had almost nothing. The folks I was with said the same thing. They said that they would skip Burke and instead make the drive to Cannon. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 9, 2016)

Pretty good cover today considering.  Highly variable from trail to trail.  Nice to have the tram running. 
Upper ravine and a couple parting shots.


----------



## witch hobble (Apr 9, 2016)

I took the tour today.  First time parking at the tram base all year.  I definitely give them credit for making it happen, and I'm glad I went.  For the purpose of closure for myself and the season.

But it was only good skiing if you use the low bar set by this winter.  There was much brutal boilerplate lurking under either cream cheese frosting or loose granular sugar.  Could have used an extra ten degrees or so.  But oh well.  Maybe next season.


----------



## DoublePlanker (Apr 10, 2016)

The skiing was great on Saturday!   The place seemed empty.  I did see 2 other skiers with toddlers on tethers just like me.  Crazy people!   We got last chair.  My kid kept asking why it wasn't running.  And he wanted to get back on the lift.  I think he has the bug.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 11, 2016)

The place seemed empty cuz it was.Sunday was a great way to end the season with big blue skies.Kudos for running the tram this weekend with the detach down.As much as I hate that tram it came in handy the last weekend.Look at the huge crowd on the deck at 1:00.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Apr 15, 2016)

Doesn't sound like the Senior Citizens are very happy...

http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=423


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 3, 2016)

I forgot to post this when I was up the w/e of 4/23.New pipe being installed on the newly cleared Taft race slope.


----------



## fcksummer (May 5, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> I forgot to post this when I was up the w/e of 4/23.New pipe being installed on the newly cleared Taft race slope.



Any improvements scheduled this summer that will benefit non racers?


----------



## Puck it (May 5, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> Any improvements scheduled this summer that will benefit non racers?


Various signage around the mountain.


----------



## xwhaler (May 5, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> Any improvements scheduled this summer that will benefit non racers?



Continued mobility to PuckIt's shoulder which gets the Zoomer Bar back in business for next yr will be a great improvement


----------



## Cannonball (May 5, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> Any improvements scheduled this summer that will benefit non racers?



They are offering a new rappelling program on the tram side.


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 5, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> Any improvements scheduled this summer that will benefit non racers?



I think they are handing these out to block out the whining cry babies.


----------



## skiberg (May 5, 2016)

I agree, enough. The improvements will benefit all, just like the snowmaking on Cannon side. We have been down this road before.


----------



## JDMRoma (May 5, 2016)

You know the racers could use a porta potty over at the mittersill lift !!

Just sayn.    I feel bad for them having to stop training to head back to pee 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiberg (May 5, 2016)

I think they may put up some type of structure


----------



## Cannonball (May 5, 2016)

This is Cannon's Skinning route/policy:
_"The prescribed skinning route shall be (from the bottom up):
Lower Ravine to…Middle Ravine to…Upper Ravine to…The first (lowest) entry onto Taft Slalom…Taft Slalom to the summit of Cannon Mountain and shall be marked as such on the “Downhill Skier’s Left” side of the trails in question, utilizing a small sign mounted on bamboo and/or PVC and set well out of the travel area on the trails in question. Skinners shall travel on the “Downhill Skier’s Left” (Skinner’s right) during the entire uphill trek."_

Does anyone know what the policy is when/if  any of the trails on that route happen to be closed for downhill traffic?  Would you still use that route uphill?  Would an alternate uphill route come into play?  Would skinning be shut down altogether?


----------



## fcksummer (May 5, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> I think they are handing these out to block out the whining cry babies.



Who's crying? I was just curious if anything was being done besides the snowmaking and t-bar on the training trail.


----------



## Abubob (May 5, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> This is Cannon's Skinning route/policy:
> _"The prescribed skinning route shall be (from the bottom up):
> Lower Ravine to…Middle Ravine to…Upper Ravine to…The first (lowest) entry onto Taft Slalom…Taft Slalom to the summit of Cannon Mountain and shall be marked as such on the “Downhill Skier’s Left” side of the trails in question, utilizing a small sign mounted on bamboo and/or PVC and set well out of the travel area on the trails in question. Skinners shall travel on the “Downhill Skier’s Left” (Skinner’s right) during the entire uphill trek."_
> 
> Does anyone know what the policy is when/if  any of the trails on that route happen to be closed for downhill traffic?  Would you still use that route uphill?  Would an alternate uphill route come into play?  Would skinning be shut down altogether?


Most of that route is wide and low angle and doesn't get as much downhill traffic as say Middle and Lower Cannon. Not ever having tried it I would take shot at it.
That being said, I didn't skin even once this past season. Even when my goal was to skin every time out. So sad. 

What would be an alternative route? Booting up Kinsman?


----------



## becca m (May 5, 2016)

re skinning route:    Don't get mad at me anyone, but, I think the Cannon skinning route is HORRIBLE!!!!   As much as i wanted to skin up it this past year, I just couldn't face the prospect of how there are so many blind turns - and it was pretty icy.   It is low angle for easy skinning if there were *no* downhill traffic.   It seems like there are better uphill routes they could authorize.  I mean, that guy died on that trail this spring!!!!!  People come FLYING down that skinning route!!!!!   At any rate, Cannon did not seem to open the uphill route for skinning this winter until it was open for downhill travel.    

re:  portapotties at Mittersill - they were there this season (at least when I was there at the end of the season) in the Mittersill parking area.  BUT one had been heavily smeared with #2 inside - REALLY scary!!!!   EEEEEK   but the other one was OK.


----------



## Abubob (May 6, 2016)

becca m said:


> re skinning route:    Don't get mad at me anyone, but, I think the Cannon skinning route is HORRIBLE!!!!   As much as i wanted to skin up it this past year, I just couldn't face the prospect of how there are so many blind turns - and it was pretty icy.   It is low angle for easy skinning if there were *no* downhill traffic.   It seems like there are better uphill routes they could authorize.  I mean, that guy died on that trail this spring!!!!!  People come FLYING down that skinning route!!!!!   At any rate, Cannon did not seem to open the uphill route for skinning this winter until it was open for downhill travel.


IS there a good uphill route on Cannon becomes the question. Anything on the Zoomer side would be too steep for me. Gremlin might be a good choice for uphill but where do you go from there?


----------



## becca m (May 6, 2016)

Abubob said:


> IS there a good uphill route on Cannon becomes the question. Anything on the Zoomer side would be too steep for me. Gremlin might be a good choice for uphill but where do you go from there?



I would think Gremlin-ish, to Middle and Upper Cannon would have better clearance/vis (or to up Tramway) would work but I'm not sure about the junctions.    Of course, a route up Mittersill would be great (like in the old days  )  

Gary's/Rocket would (actually are, when the area's closed) be easy skinning but the best snow is usually skier's left, where they're flattest, IMO!!!  And the yahoos (like me) come down that side when the snow is good


----------



## Abubob (May 6, 2016)

becca m said:


> I would think Gremlin-ish, to Middle and Upper Cannon would have better clearance/vis (or to up Tramway) would work but I'm not sure about the junctions.    Of course, a route up Mittersill would be great (like in the old days  )
> 
> Gary's/Rocket would (actually are, when the area's closed) be easy skinning but the best snow is usually skier's left, where they're flattest, IMO!!!  And the yahoos (like me) come down that side when the snow is good


See, that's the thing ... unless you could go up Dave's Detour to either Tramway or Vista Way. A Mittersill route might be good.


----------



## Smellytele (May 7, 2016)

becca m said:


> I would think Gremlin-ish, to Middle and Upper Cannon would have better clearance/vis (or to up Tramway) would work but I'm not sure about the junctions.    Of course, a route up Mittersill would be great (like in the old days  )
> 
> Gary's/Rocket would (actually are, when the area's closed) be easy skinning but the best snow is usually skier's left, where they're flattest, IMO!!!  And the yahoos (like me) come down that side when the snow is good



Not so sure upper cannon would be a good option. Very twisty and lots of blind spots


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 7, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> Who's crying? I was just curious if anything was being done besides the snowmaking and t-bar on the training trail.



Fair enough.With all the complaining on this thread about the Mittersill upgrades this sure sounds like more of the same.You do know non racers will be able to use this trail at times also right?If it were not for the new snowmaking on Mittersill this past year it never would have opened.


----------



## fcksummer (May 9, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Fair enough.With all the complaining on this thread about the Mittersill upgrades this sure sounds like more of the same.You do know non racers will be able to use this trail at times also right?If it were not for the new snowmaking on Mittersill this past year it never would have opened.



I've said before in this thread that I appreciated having Mittersill open this year, which obviously wouldn't have happened without the snowmaking. With that being said the training slope doesn't do anything for me, it looks like a boring trail and it's ugly as hell to be honest. If all the work their doing this summer is on that particular trail then they're not doing anything that will personally benefit me.


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 9, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> I've said before in this thread that I appreciated having Mittersill open this year, which obviously wouldn't have happened without the snowmaking. With that being said the training slope doesn't do anything for me, it looks like a boring trail and it's ugly as hell to be honest. If all the work their doing this summer is on that particular trail then they're not doing anything that will personally benefit me.


Dont be so sure.If it gets them training on Taft instead of Garys.But that probably wont happen.


----------



## fcksummer (May 9, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Dont be so sure.If it gets them training on Taft instead of Garys.But that probably wont happen.



True, but that's not really what I had in mind when talking about off season improvements.


----------



## skiberg (May 9, 2016)

Don't forget, Cannon will still be training on Gary's and Time Zone even if FSC trains primarily on Baron's and the new training slope. So I imagine there will still be kids racing on the front side. Although the traffic will be significantly less.


----------



## Puck it (May 9, 2016)

skiberg said:


> Don't forget, Cannon will still be training on Gary's and Time Zone even if FSC trains primarily on Baron's and the new training slope. So I imagine there will still be kids racing on the front side. Although the traffic will be significantly less.


Huh.  Like what teams?  I would expect Holderness to be over on the new area too.


----------



## skiberg (May 9, 2016)

Cannon has its seasonal programs, which I am sure you are aware of. However, most people don't realize that when the kids get older they set up brushes, stubbies, gates etc. and are actually training. It often looks like FSC to many, but its not. Its actually the mountain doing their own thing.


----------



## Puck it (May 9, 2016)

skiberg said:


> Cannon has its seasonal programs, which I am sure you are aware of. However, most people don't realize that when the kids get older they set up brushes, stubbies, gates etc. and are actually training. It often looks like FSC to many, but its not. Its actually the mountain doing their own thing.


ok. You made it would like a racing program. But they don't close the runs for those.


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 9, 2016)

By the way.It snowed again today,May 9th.


----------



## Abubob (May 9, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> By the way.It snowed again today,May 9th.


Boy, it's gonna take all summer to turn this winter around.


----------



## skiberg (May 9, 2016)

They absolutely close the runs when Cannon Seasonal is training.


----------



## skiberg (May 9, 2016)

I think it depends on who is racing if they decide to close a trail and when they are skin. All race programs need to close a trail occasionally, for the safety of the athletes and the public.

They close Time Zone all the time when Cannon seasonal is training and when high schools who train at Cannon are using the trail. Not always but often.

When the High Schools train on Gary's I have never seen it entirely closed. God knows they probably should, some of those kids don't lack for courage even if they lack skill.

I don't recall FSC ever closing Gary's for training, but Time zone sometimes has a soft closing. 

UNH trains on Rocket and that remains open. 

Holderness trains on Gary's and it stays open. However, if they train on Banshee it usually will be closed.

Banshee usually gets a soft close whoever is training on it as its just too narrow.

Turnpike usually gets pretty much closed when FSC is on it, but not entirely, you can still sneak by sometimes. Its entirely closed as well sometimes. However, when colleges ski on it I have seen the entire trail closes as they just ski too fast. 

I just think it depends on who is training, what they are training and where, for safety reasons.


----------



## Puck it (May 10, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> By the way.It snowed again today,May 9th.


there was snow flying when we came thru the notch on Sunday too.


----------



## witch hobble (May 10, 2016)

skiberg said:


> I think it depends on who is racing if they decide to close a trail and when they are skin. All race programs need to close a trail occasionally, for the safety of the athletes and the public.
> 
> They close Time Zone all the time when Cannon seasonal is training and when high schools who train at Cannon are using the trail. Not always but often.
> 
> ...



Wow! Hope rereading your post makes you grateful for how much Cannon already bends over backwards to appease you racer families!


----------



## Puck it (May 10, 2016)

witch hobble said:


> Wow! Hope rereading your post makes you grateful for how much Cannon already bends over backwards to appease you racer families!


LOL.  Racer's first, paying customers second!!!


----------



## skiberg (May 10, 2016)

Cannon is not like other mountains. Historically, it has always been a racers mountain. Racer built, racer created. 

Are you suggesting a state owned ski area should bot bend over backwards to assist its own State sponsored development program, local high schools and its own State University?


----------



## Puck it (May 10, 2016)

skiberg said:


> Cannon is not like other mountains. Historically, it has always been a racers mountain. Racer built, racer created.
> 
> Are you suggesting a state owned ski area should bot bend over backwards to assist its own State sponsored development program, local high schools and its own State University?


It will be interesting if they shutdown Mittersill to the public.  I can see this happening.


----------



## skiberg (May 10, 2016)

Never ever gonna happen. JD is not beholden to racing. He likes the relationship because he is getting free mountain upgrades, but he will never enter that firestorm.


----------



## witch hobble (May 10, 2016)

skiberg said:


> Cannon is not like other mountains. Historically, it has always been a racers mountain. Racer built, racer created.
> 
> Are you suggesting a state owned ski area should bot bend over backwards to assist its own State sponsored development program, local high schools and its own State University?



Quite a strawman you are constructing here but since we don't have any quiros sized issues at Cannon I will play along.

Are you suggesting that the state should inherently get the lion's share of the $$$ infusion and prestige from the racer families and traditions at the expense of the privately owned ski areas located nearby?


----------



## Puck it (May 10, 2016)

skiberg said:


> Never ever gonna happen. JD is not beholden to racing. He likes the relationship because he is getting free mountain upgrades, but he will never enter that firestorm.


You sure on that.


----------



## skiberg (May 10, 2016)

I am not suggesting anything. You suggested Cannon bends over backwards.  I think the Public and other entities have a right to utilize the state just like any other group would; Schedule, set it up, do whatever they do at other State owned facilities, like ball fields, soccer fields, hockey rinks, auditoriums etc. I just don't see that as bending over backwards.


----------



## JimG. (May 10, 2016)

And here we go!


----------



## witch hobble (May 10, 2016)

I also was not suggesting anything.  I was using your post to illustrate the length Cannon goes to accomodate racing.  Are there other ski areas that have such a large % of the mountain that could be closed or restricted at any given time? I honestly don't know. It seemed like a long list of trails and entities.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 10, 2016)

Killington is not state owned & often has as many as 4 trails closed for racing on any given day (upper Bunny Buster, Highline, lower Skyelark, Panic Button/Needles Eye).


----------



## witch hobble (May 10, 2016)

There you go. Although their acreage is larger.


----------



## skiberg (May 10, 2016)

You could be correct about the percent of terrain, but not many places have racing so intertwined with there history. As for JD, I have heard he has projected a ambivalent attitude to FSC when they have spoken to him. I have heard that when people have suggested to him FSC might deserve a little special attention, as they gave Cannon 3 million dollars of equipment; he has basically said big deal we would have done it anyhow.


----------



## Smellytele (May 10, 2016)

skiberg said:


> You could be correct about the percent of terrain, but not many places have racing so intertwined with there history. As for JD, I have heard he has projected a ambivalent attitude to FSC when they have spoken to him. I have heard that when people have suggested to him FSC might deserve a little special attention, as they gave Cannon 3 million dollars of equipment; he has basically said big deal we would have done it anyhow.



He has to answer to the state and to the tax payers of NH and that is it. He didn't twist the arm of FSC they offered and he took it. Not sure who was suggesting that the FSC should get special attention hopefully it wasn't anyone involved with the FSC.


----------



## skiberg (May 11, 2016)

Of course FSC suggested it. They would be crazy not to want some concessions. Who would donate 4 million in improvements and not expect something. The Quid pro Quo is supposed to be guaranteed training time on Barons and the new slope.
 Its still a business, to suggest he can just turn his back on a major donor is not realistic. JD is forced to balance the interest of the state, his paying customers, the Mountain and the free upgrades. He would be stupid to turn his back on the offer, but acceptance comes with certain compromises. All In all, I think a balance has been struck; so far the Mountain and the public are way ahead.


----------



## JimG. (May 11, 2016)

Maybe next season will be normal and it will snow. 

Then nobody will care about any of this.


----------



## Cannonball (May 11, 2016)

skiberg said:


> He would be stupid to turn his back on the offer, but acceptance comes with certain compromises.



Wait, which is it?  Did JD 'accept with compromises' as you say above? Or did he not, as you said just prior to that?  



skiberg said:


> As for JD, I have heard he has projected a ambivalent attitude to FSC when they have spoken to him. I have heard that when people have suggested to him FSC might deserve a little special attention, as they gave Cannon 3 million dollars of equipment; he has basically said big deal we would have done it anyhow.



And is it $4mil or $3M?


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 11, 2016)

I really dont understand what the angst is in putting other peoples money into Mittersill.The place was open very little without the snowmaking and would not have even opened this year without it.As a 40+ year season pass holder at Cannon I have no problem with this.I spent many days in the off season cutting back the overgrown trails to be able to still ski them so I sure liked it from the  "side country" angle before the transfer to the state took place.I guess your damned if you do and damned if you don't in respect to a NELSAP area.This is a good thing from my eyes.


----------



## skiberg (May 12, 2016)

The compromise is giving the guarantee of training time. With that said he is still a bit ambivalent about the cash from FSC. 
The initial amount was 3 million. That has risen to 4 million. All but about $100,000.00 has been raised. There will be 80+ high efficiency snow guns installed on the new slope and the ski lift is already on order and expected to arrive by the end of the month. For what's its worth, I agree the new slope is ugly as sin.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 12, 2016)

When and to whom has his reaction been ambivalent?  What are people expecting him to do?


----------



## witch hobble (May 12, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> When and to whom has his reaction been ambivalent?  What are people expecting him to do?



Buy Waterville Valley with the Mittersill money....of course


----------



## fcksummer (May 13, 2016)

skiberg said:


> The compromise is giving the guarantee of training time. With that said he is still a bit ambivalent about the cash from FSC.
> The initial amount was 3 million. That has risen to 4 million. All but about $100,000.00 has been raised. There will be 80+ high efficiency snow guns installed on the new slope and the ski lift is already on order and expected to arrive by the end of the month. For what's its worth, I agree the new slope is ugly as sin.



If training time is the only compromise then I could really care less because I don't have much desire to use that trail. However if the new snowmaking takes away from them blowing Cannon proper then it'd be pretty disappointing. It was one thing to blow Baron's as opposed to something like Skylight because at least Baron's was open to the public. Hopefully mother nature makes this a non-issue!


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 13, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> If training time is the only compromise then I could really care less because I don't have much desire to use that trail. However if the new snowmaking takes away from them blowing Cannon proper then it'd be pretty disappointing. It was one thing to blow Baron's as opposed to something like Skylight because at least Baron's was open to the public. Hopefully mother nature makes this a non-issue!



I kind of agree with you on taking away snowmaking on Cannon with respect to the Taft slope.As far as Skyline and Barons,I found it a great addition to what was there before.Skylite is certainly one of my favorites and was disapointed to not see sm there this year but it had more to do with the amount of resurfacing they had to keep doing on all the main routes on Cannon with the almost 2 months of weekly rainstorms.


----------



## Cannonball (May 13, 2016)

At 9:15 Wednesday night the NH House overwhelmingly voted to reinstate free skiing for our seniors at Cannon.  The House Ways and Means Committee determined there would be NO increased revenue by taking away this privilege that's been on the books since 1973.


----------



## Puck it (May 13, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> At 9:15 Wednesday night the NH House overwhelmingly voted to reinstate free skiing for our seniors at Cannon.  The House Ways and Means Committee determined there would be NO increased revenue by taking away this privilege that's been on the books since 1973.


I am not there yet!!!


----------



## witch hobble (May 13, 2016)

Better to keep the old folks busy skiing, where we know they're safe.  That way they're off the roads and the internet.


----------



## Dickc (May 14, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> At 9:15 Wednesday night the NH House overwhelmingly voted to reinstate free skiing for our seniors at Cannon.  The House Ways and Means Committee determined there would be NO increased revenue by taking away this privilege that's been on the books since 1973.


What age do they define seniors at.  Is it the usual 65?


----------



## machski (May 14, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I am not there yet!!!



But plenty in the House are!!


----------



## skiberg (May 16, 2016)

The ability to blow snow properly is the entire reason FSC paid to upgrade the compressor a few years back. With the new compressor, the ability to use snowmaking properly should not be an issue


----------



## Puck it (May 16, 2016)

skiberg said:


> The ability to blow snow properly is the entire reason FSC paid to upgrade the compressor a few years back. With the new compressor, the ability to use snowmaking properly should not be an issue


Now that is funny!!!!!


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 16, 2016)

2nd Monday in a row with new snow on Cannon.May 16th,really?


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 17, 2016)

Top of Cannon


----------



## skiberg (May 17, 2016)

All right let me clarify. Cannon will still have the ability to screw snowmaking up, but they will have sufficient power to blow snow notwithstanding.


----------



## Abubob (May 17, 2016)

From photographer Peter Szawlowski https://www.flickr.com/photos/5-points/


----------



## skiberg (May 17, 2016)

I don't think they will need to increase staff that much if at all. I just hope they can figure out a regular and effective plan for snowmaking. I just cant figure out why they don't upload/download us on the tram and spin the summit quad. It just seems like the most cost effective way to maintain early season snow. Work their way down from there as it gets cold. 

 They can put the guns on. Usually its a week or so prior to turkey day, so maybe its just never going to work because they can generally blow near the bottom by that point anyhow. Also, they need to get approval to blow earlier than normal.


----------



## dlague (May 17, 2016)

skiberg said:


> I don't think they will need to increase staff that much if at all. I just hope they can figure out a regular and effective plan for snowmaking. I just cant figure out why they don't upload/download us on the tram and spin the summit quad. It just seems like the most cost effective way to maintain early season snow. Work their way down from there as it gets cold.
> 
> They can put the guns on. Usually its a week or so prior to turkey day, so maybe its just never going to work because they can generally blow near the bottom by that point anyhow. Also, they need to get approval to blow earlier than normal.



Kind of Killingtonesque!  However, you are right since they do not open super early they can generally make snow off the Peabody lift and Eagle Cliff lift which is probably more cost effective.  However,  I would prefer the top opened first.


----------



## JDMRoma (May 17, 2016)

Now if they could get those old guns to shoot snow instead of rain we'd be all set ! I don't know how they can blow rain when it's seriously Damn cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (May 18, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Now if they could get those old guns to shoot snow instead of rain we'd be all set ! I don't know how they can blow rain when it's seriously Damn cold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Not mixing get enough air.  Then again maybe they want ice early to build base?   But this past season that strategy failed miserably.


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 18, 2016)

skiberg said:


> . I just cant figure out why they don't upload/download us on the tram and spin the summit quad. It just seems like the most cost effective way to maintain early season snow. Work their way down from there as it gets cold.
> 
> .


They have done that in the past.I cant remember the year but I have an Oct 31st ticket somewhere from that year.You could'nt get your season pass yet so they gave you a ticket.


----------



## chuckstah (May 18, 2016)

1992 i believe. I was there that Halloween as well.


----------



## xwhaler (May 18, 2016)

Have said it for many yrs----if Cannon was serious about offering early/late season ops the Tram and Summit quad provides a really ideal setup by East Coast Standards.
Combine the elevation, lift setup, exposure, highway access, + the $ stream from F+B up top and I think they could do very well.

I doubt they ever would get serious about this with the state running the show but it's interesting to think about.


----------



## skiberg (May 18, 2016)

I ski at Killington almost every year very early and most years its a total Pain in the ass. Walking etc. You would never need to walk at cannon. Also, there are always people skiing at K when I go. I really think they could make money at it. The proximity to Boston etc., makes sense. It has to be something with the State.


----------



## raisingarizona (May 18, 2016)

skiberg said:


> I ski at Killington almost every year very early and most years its a total Pain in the ass. Walking etc. You would never need to walk at cannon. Also, there are always people skiing at K when I go. I really think they could make money at it. The proximity to Boston etc., makes sense. It has to be something with the State.



Walking? Jeezus man, I would rather die.


----------



## dlague (May 19, 2016)

raisingarizona said:


> Walking? Jeezus man, I would rather die.



Yup those stairs are a bit of work but we'll worth it IMO


----------



## skiberg (May 19, 2016)

It is worth it even though it's a pain. By Late October early November I would walk up the whole access road to ski if I had to. That is precisely why I think it would work at Cannon. At that time of year, the hardcore skier will do just about anything to get on snow and Cannon could provide access quite efficiently.


----------



## witch hobble (May 19, 2016)

Count me as a Cannon Lover who enjoys FNSP all year round, including early/mid November.  No need for NH to hurry the early season WRODathon.  Go hiking! Go waterfall hunting! Maintain a glade somewhere!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2016)

Cannon has a great setup for early and late season with unmatched access from Boston. 

Wildcat goes early, but I think that's more to drive pass sales. Part of the reason why I get a pass to Wildcat over Cannon is the longer season.  I sometimes consider switching, but even if Cannon had an equally long season I'm not sure I'd make the change.


----------



## Puck it (May 19, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Cannon has a great setup for early and late season with unmatched access from Boston.
> 
> Wildcat goes early, but I think that's more to drive pass sales. Part of the reason why I get a pass to Wildcat over Cannon is the longer season.  I sometimes consider switching, but even if Cannon had an equally long season I'm not sure I'd make the change.


Because you can't handle it.  It would burn your boots off!!!!


----------



## Puck it (May 19, 2016)

witch hobble said:


> Maintain a glade somewhere!


----------



## witch hobble (May 19, 2016)

Puck it said:


>



Probably not supposed to drink in the parking lot either. :dunce: :beer:


----------



## Puck it (May 19, 2016)

witch hobble said:


> Probably not supposed to drink in the parking lot either. :dunce: :beer:


Yup.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2016)

Puck it said:


>



From what I've seen, that sign is about as effective as those on a bedroom mattress.


----------



## skiberg (May 19, 2016)

The only real effective thing to prevent cutting I have seen in the past several years was when the two guys got charged and convicted of cutting on Big Jay. That was some scary shit.


----------



## witch hobble (May 19, 2016)

skiberg said:


> The only real effective thing to prevent cutting I have seen in the past several years was when the two guys got charged and convicted of cutting on Big Jay. That was some scary shit.


That was not "maintaining a glade", that was clear cutting a large swath. Only idiots and assholes would consider it.


----------



## Abubob (May 19, 2016)

Puck it said:


>




Mittrsll8-19-09__040 by I am Cannon, on Flickr


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 20, 2016)

witch hobble said:


> Probably not supposed to drink in the parking lot either. :dunce: :beer:



Actually, last year a whole bunch of us were having a few beers and bbqing in the parking lot when a Franconia cop came walking towards us.We did the beer shuffle to hide them.He says to us "you dont have to hide those guys.It was the chief and he clearly stated there was no law against drinking in the parking lot in FNSP.Turns out he is a really great guy and he hung with us for 20 minutes and enjoyed some steak tips while he was there.


----------



## witch hobble (May 20, 2016)

^ interesting!


----------



## skiberg (May 20, 2016)

That pic looks like the saddle. I think they did that last year. I noticed it one of the very few times I walked up it this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (May 20, 2016)

skiberg said:


> That pic looks like the saddle. I think they did that last year. I noticed it one of the very few times I walked up it this year.


Yup. Taken in 2009. Here's another from a bit further back.



Mittrsll8-19-09__043 by I am Cannon, on Flickr


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 27, 2016)

So I saw some pics of the new T-Bar foundation going in as well as some pics of them installing the safety fencing masts.  They are really changing the place.  I can see how folks that loved the "earn your turns" vibe would be sick right now.  Looks like Cannon and FSC are going all-in on the race training concept.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 28, 2016)

6.26.16 - today marks the 78th anniversary of the Cannon Mtn Aerial Tramway! by I am Cannon, on Flickr


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Abubob said:


> 6.26.16 - today marks the 78th anniversary of the Cannon Mtn Aerial Tramway! by I am Cannon, on Flickr


That's pretty impressive.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jun 30, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> They are really changing the place.  I can see how folks that loved the "earn your turns" vibe would be sick right now.  Looks like Cannon and FSC are going all-in on the race training concept.



Not to be a peckerhead but this is not news at all.Its been well known for a few years.


----------



## fcksummer (Jul 1, 2016)

Dual purpose slope


----------



## skiberg (Jul 5, 2016)

http://d2ydh70d4b5xgv.cloudfront.ne...60s-cars-ab0ab720b0455a7043f9e4edb18a068c.jpg

Apparently they had jumbo jets 50 years ago



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## fcksummer (Jul 6, 2016)

skiberg said:


> http://d2ydh70d4b5xgv.cloudfront.ne...60s-cars-ab0ab720b0455a7043f9e4edb18a068c.jpg
> 
> Apparently they had jumbo jets 50 years ago
> 
> ...



I wonder if they had people 50 years ago who couldn't take a joke as well...can't tell from the picture


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 6, 2016)

The bullwhell has arrived and the t-bar will be ready for this season.....just not to the rest of us.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 6, 2016)

skiberg said:


> Apparently they had jumbo jets 50 years ago


The 747 was first used in 1970 - so nearly - yeah.

The Douglas C-124 Globemaster was used in the 1950's - so absolutely - yes.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 6, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Not to be a peckerhead but this is not news at all.Its been well known for a few years.



I didn't say it was news. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jul 6, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> I didn't say it was news.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I think people are tired of that topic - it is a done deal and debated ad nauseum.


----------



## skiberg (Jul 6, 2016)

I get the joke and actually agree, the new cut is ugly as hell, but the mountain is still a lot less developed than it once was. I guess I was responding to the post who said the mountain was being changed, but we have been down this road enough times already. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## witch hobble (Jul 6, 2016)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## freeski (Jul 7, 2016)

The new T-bar will be open to the public. I can't see it just being used for racing. It may be just for racers when they are racing/training, but on busy days it will be open. We'll find out soon.


----------



## Los (Jul 7, 2016)

freeski said:


> The new T-bar will be open to the public. I can't see it just being used for racing. It may be just for racers when they are racing/training, but on busy days it will be open. We'll find out soon.



agreed - there's no way it won't be open to the public at least some of the time... My uninformed guess is that it will be closed to the public roughly proportional to how often time zone is typically closed off... Don't throw tomatoes -- it's just a guess.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 8, 2016)

JD is one of my FB friends.I asked if he would respond to this t-bar question.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 14, 2016)

Where did Cannonball go?


----------



## Puck it (Jul 14, 2016)

Abubob said:


> Where did Cannonball go?


We got lost going off trail and we had to eat him to survive.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 14, 2016)

Puck it said:


> We got lost going off trail and we had to eat him to survive.


That's awful. uke:


----------



## skiberg (Jul 15, 2016)

BTW. It appears that ALL FSC races will be held at Mitt. next year. So periodic closure of Gary's is a thing of the past. 

Not sure about high school and other  races, but I can't imagine it would be different. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 15, 2016)

Follow up.According to a few people in the know the t-bar will be open to the public.All the time?Not sure about that.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 15, 2016)

I would think open as long as public could go down TBD to Barons?


----------



## Tin (Jul 15, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> TBD



Will it ever be determined?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 20, 2016)

Didn't know Cannon was in line for this.From the GM's FB page:"How can I say, "Three Hundred Eighty-Eight New HKD's On The Cannon Side, and a New Booster Pumphouse... and Nearly Two Hundred SnowLogics on the Mittersill Side..." without sounding overly giddy?"


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2016)

That's an amazing upgrade in snowmaking for a mountain Cannons size.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 20, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Didn't know Cannon was in line for this.From the GM's FB page:"How can I say, "Three Hundred Eighty-Eight New HKD's On The Cannon Side, and a New Booster Pumphouse... and Nearly Two Hundred SnowLogics on the Mittersill Side..." without sounding overly giddy?"


  Give a link please.  It is about time they got read of all of those old guns.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 20, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/john.devivo.5?fref=ts


----------



## Puck it (Jul 20, 2016)

From DRED meeting minutes for Cannon:

Representative Hennessey asked about the energy savings and how the snowmaking improvements will impact them. DeVivo explained that while the new booster pumphouse will provide tremendous energy efficiency, it’ll be the usage of 388 new HKD tower guns (low energy / high efficiency) and 3 new HKD fan guns (low energy / high efficiency) that’ll offer a tremendous increase in efficiency… by matching the water output of the existing equipment while using just (approx.) 10-12% of the existing air capacity. In that way, Cannon can max out on its water capacity at all times, while utilizing 50-60% less compressed air. C


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 20, 2016)

Puck it said:


> From DRED meeting minutes for Cannon:
> 
> Representative Hennessey asked about the energy savings and how the snowmaking improvements will impact them. DeVivo explained that while the new booster pumphouse will provide tremendous energy efficiency, it’ll be the usage of 388 new HKD tower guns (low energy / high efficiency) and 3 new HKD fan guns (low energy / high efficiency) that’ll offer a tremendous increase in efficiency… by matching the water output of the existing equipment while using just (approx.) 10-12% of the existing air capacity. In that way, Cannon can max out on its water capacity at all times, while utilizing 50-60% less compressed air. C


Back at ya.Link please.Also Puck,wondering if JD's FB content was viewable to you if you are not a FB friend?


----------



## Puck it (Jul 20, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Back at ya.Link please.Also Puck,wondering if JD's FB content was viewable to you if you are not a FB friend?


Linky: https://www.nhstateparks.org/uploads/pdf/CMAC-meeting-minutes-Apr15-2016.pdf

The content on JD's Facebook was not view-able.


----------



## DoublePlanker (Jul 20, 2016)

This was interesting:  (discussion of eventually moving Brookside Triple over to “the Banshees” area)

DeVivo detailed Cannon’s 2016 (CMCIF) $350K capital request for CMAC consideration:- $80K for painting and refurb on top terminal at Peabody Express Quad and both top and bottom terminalsat the Aerial Tramway- $75K for septic outflow system revisions at the summit- $50K for restroom facility refurb at the top and bottom of the Aerial Tramway- $50K to refurb the old top terminal (tramway slip) at the Aerial Tramway as Patrol HQ- $50K for new piping / junctions on Avalanche-Banshee-Jasper’s to more efficiently and effectively makesnow there (discussion of eventually moving Brookside Triple over to “the Banshees” area)- $25K for roof repairs over the Aerial Tramway motor room- $20K for new wiring/conduit at the Peabody Express return


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 20, 2016)

Wow.Thanks for that link as I had not seen any of this.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 20, 2016)

DoublePlanker said:


> This was interesting:  (discussion of eventually moving Brookside Triple over to “the Banshees” area)


That caught my eye also. but remember that these are the minutes so it just takes one person to mention that and its recorded.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 21, 2016)

The new Mittersill t-bar.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 22, 2016)

DoublePlanker said:


> This was interesting:  (discussion of eventually moving Brookside Triple over to “the Banshees” area)


Would they replace the brookside? That lift while not serving to much of a purpose for most is great for beginners and also to get back up after skiing to my truck.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 22, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Would they replace the brookside? That lift while not serving to much of a purpose for most is great for beginners and also to get back up after skiing to my truck.



Thats my first lift every morning as I park right on that trail.I think that moving it was just somebody throwing it out there and it was recorded in the minutes.If there was serious discussion it probably would have been noted.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 22, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Would they replace the brookside? That lift while not serving to much of a purpose for most is great for beginners and also to get back up after skiing to my truck.


 Tuckerbrook serves the same purpose just longer.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jul 22, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Tuckerbrook serves the same purpose just longer.


That  is true,in fact midweek its the only choice.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm assuming the thought behind the lift move is that the Banshee trails can't be skied easily when the Tram isn't running? The lift would allow for easier return to Zoomer. Would be cool if they extended the chair and trails up some to ad more vertical to the pod, but that would ruin some other things


----------



## freeski (Jul 22, 2016)

There was a short Banshee lift there years ago. I think it was a t-bar. Depending on where it's placed you could get over to the Zoomer chair. Another option besides the tram.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2016)

Yup, remember seeing it on old maps. Those trails are short, but fun. Like the trees over that way


----------



## skiberg (Jul 23, 2016)

That was the old FSC race pod. The shack at the bottom of Avy. is theirs. They trained out of it until they built Ernie's. Might now serve a purpose to allow Cannon's program and the High Schools to train there, virtually eliminating any training on Gary's. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## witch hobble (Jul 23, 2016)

Brookside would be prime for an extended carpet.

A lift in the banshee area also would make tram base usable for all ability levels.  The old t-bar lift line is skinny but obvious.


----------



## dlague (Jul 23, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm assuming the thought behind the lift move is that the Banshee trails can't be skied easily when the Tram isn't running? The lift would allow for easier return to Zoomer. Would be cool if they extended the chair and trails up some to ad more vertical to the pod, but that would ruin some other things



That is true for Jasper since it would require some skating to the Zoomer Chair but Banshee is not a problem from Eagle Cliff Chair or Zoomed chair since you can always make it back the Zoomed Chair without too much trouble - just need to let the skis run.


----------



## yeggous (Jul 23, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Yup, remember seeing it on old maps. Those trails are short, but fun. Like the trees over that way



+1. If it weren't for the long tram ride I'd work them more often.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Jul 28, 2016)

*Cannon
Mountain gets OK for major energy-efficiency project that will let it make more
snow for less*
*By John Koziol

Union Leader Correspondent*


FRANCONIA — Come this ski season, Cannon Mountain, thanks to several major
upgrades, will reduce its energy usage by a third while adding 50 percent more
snowmaking capability at no additional cost.



Cannon officials on Wednesday confirmed that on July 13, Gov. Maggie Hassan and
the Executive Council approved a request by the Department of Resources and
Economic Development to enter into a Master Lease/Purchase agreement with
Pinnacle Public Finance in the amount of $5,907,512 to cover the cost of a
contract with Ameresco Inc. of Framingham, Mass.



Hassan and the Executive Council then approved a second request from DRED and
Cannon to enter a contract with Ameresco to “install and enact energy
efficiency and conservation measures” for both Cannon’s snowmaking and energy-supply
systems.



The cost of the project will be borne entirely by DRED, said Commissioner Jeff
Rose in a June 15 letter to Hassan and the Executive Council.



Although the contract with Ameresco extends only through Nov. 30, 2017, the
company has guaranteed that for five years after the project acceptance date,
Cannon, according to the contract, “will realize energy and cost savings” of
$386,565 annually. The energy savings will offset the annual bonding costs,
resulting in what was described in the requests as a “net zero project cost.”
In addition to the initial five years, the state can expand the guaranteed
savings period for three more five-year periods for a total of 20 years.



Ameresco will install 388 high efficiency/high output snow guns, Rose wrote, as
well as a new booster pump house to add “up to 50 percent more water output at
a lower energy output and cost,” in addition to installing “a new and more
efficient primary power supply line and high- and low-voltage transformers.”



When the measures are installed, “Cannon Mountain will reduce its energy
consumption by approximately 33 percent,” said Rose, while also generating the
aforementioned annual savings in energy costs.

http://www.unionleader.com/article/20160725/NEWS02/160729806


----------



## Los (Jul 28, 2016)

I like the idea of moving the Brookside triple. That always struck me as a ridiculous place for a chair. Is there any other comparable beginner terrain in New England in terms of grade and length that is served by a triple?? I would guess that Cannon takes first prize in that arena. 

But what do I know...


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 29, 2016)

government calculators at work. If something cost 6mil and you are only saving 386k it would take 15 years to break even. But Dred is paying the 6mil not Cannon so...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 1, 2016)

Los said:


> I like the idea of moving the Brookside triple. That always struck me as a ridiculous place for a chair. Is there any other comparable beginner terrain in New England in terms of grade and length that is served by a triple?? I would guess that Cannon takes first prize in that arena.
> 
> But what do I know...


The reason that is a triple is that when Sunapee(Muellers) gave the summit triple to Cannon,they made 2 lifts out it,Brookside and the Eagle Cliff.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 1, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> The reason that is a triple is that when Sunapee(Muellers) gave the summit triple to Cannon,they made 2 lifts out it,Brookside and the Eagle Cliff.


And Tuckerbrook did not exist.  Once they built Tuckerbrook lift became obsolete which is why it may be good a idea.


----------



## witch hobble (Aug 1, 2016)

Puck it said:


> And Tuckerbrook did not exist.  Once they built Tuckerbrook lift became obsolete which is why it may be good a idea.


Not obsolete imho.  You need something in between a 100' carpet and TB for the true beginners.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 8, 2016)

Looks like the haul rope is on the new t-bar.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 11, 2016)

I just got this e-mail from Cannon:

Summer isn't over yet, but we're getting really excited for this winter at Cannon! We've got big projects in the works right now that are going to make a huge impact on the season ahead. With just over 3 months until opening day at Cannon, we're moving ahead full-steam with a $5.1 million energy efficiency initiative which will significantly increase snowmaking capabilities with the installation of 388 new high efficiency tower guns and will also reduce resort energy consumption by 30%. We'll also see the completion of the Mittersill Improvement Project with a new T-Bar lift and snowmaking being installed on Taft Training Slope.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 11, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> I just got this e-mail from Cannon:
> 
> Summer isn't over yet, but we're getting really excited for this winter at Cannon! We've got big projects in the works right now that are going to make a huge impact on the season ahead. With just over 3 months until opening day at Cannon, we're moving ahead full-steam with a $5.1 million energy efficiency initiative which will significantly increase snowmaking capabilities with the installation of 388 new high efficiency tower guns and will also reduce resort energy consumption by 30%. We'll also see the completion of the Mittersill Improvement Project with a new T-Bar lift and snowmaking being installed on Taft Training Slope.


It is going to be interesting if the quality of snowmaking improves.  But there is only one way to go though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 11, 2016)

A little more air, a little less water would be nice.  Maybe they think the patrons enjoy the glazed donut experience though


----------



## dlague (Aug 12, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> A little more air, a little less water would be nice.  Maybe they think the patrons enjoy the glazed donut experience though



No kidding!


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 12, 2016)

The Impulses run on less air so if they were air deficient it should make a difference as long as their water pressure is high enough. Hopefully not a problem with the pump work they are also doing.


----------



## JDMRoma (Aug 12, 2016)

The guns they ran on Avalanche were fine. Its just the older stuff that sucked 

Any improvement will be a plus ! Of court we probably won't need snowmaking this season......


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Aug 13, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe they think the patrons enjoy the glazed donut experience though


----------



## fcksummer (Aug 15, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> I just got this e-mail from Cannon:
> 
> Summer isn't over yet, but we're getting really excited for this winter at Cannon! We've got big projects in the works right now that are going to make a huge impact on the season ahead. With just over *3 months* until opening day at Cannon, we're moving ahead full-steam with a $5.1 million energy efficiency initiative which will significantly increase snowmaking capabilities with the installation of 388 new high efficiency tower guns and will also reduce resort energy consumption by 30%. We'll also see the completion of the Mittersill Improvement Project with a new T-Bar lift and snowmaking being installed on Taft Training Slope.



All good news with the exception of this part.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 22, 2016)

Checked out the new t-bar at Mittersill.They put the towers up crooked.haha.Had not seen towers mounted tilted to one side before.


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 22, 2016)

Out of curiosity... why spend the money on putting in a new T-Bar lift?  Why not put that money into a double-chair or some type of better lift alternative than a T-Bar?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 22, 2016)

Much cheaper than a chair and will mainly be used by racers.


----------



## Jully (Aug 22, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Out of curiosity... why spend the money on putting in a new T-Bar lift?  Why not put that money into a double-chair or some type of better lift alternative than a T-Bar?



Only racers are going to use it and combined with the short length of the lift a full chairlift makes no sense. You might as well save the money. Additionally, a T-bar actually has some advantages too that demographic too because wind will never be an issue allowing training all the time on that slope.

The upkeep costs would be lower over time as well I would assume. It requires fewer operators at a minimum.


----------



## Jcb890 (Aug 22, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Much cheaper than a chair and will mainly be used by racers.



Ah, didn't know that.  Now it makes sense.



Jully said:


> Only racers are going to use it and combined with the short length of the lift a full chairlift makes no sense. You might as well save the money. Additionally, a T-bar actually has some advantages too that demographic too because wind will never be an issue allowing training all the time on that slope.
> 
> The upkeep costs would be lower over time as well I would assume. It requires fewer operators at a minimum.



Ah, got it.  I was thinking it was going to be for more popular/normal use where a T-Bar is a far less attractive option.  Please disregard my ignorance


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 22, 2016)

Thought they could only put in what was originally there like why they put in the double. That is also why they are putting in the t-bar.


----------



## DoublePlanker (Aug 22, 2016)

It looks like the t-bar lift and bottom terminal position will require some skating and uphill to go around the t-bar to get to the chair .  Of course, this being Cannon, that's a signature feature to have obstacles or uphill mixed in with your downhill.  Keeps it interesting.


----------



## doublediamond (Aug 22, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Thought they could only put in what was originally there like why they put in the double. That is also why they are putting in the t-bar.



No.  They just had to keep the original tree lines on the swapped land over 2500'.  That's why they had to order a double even though very few are them made these days:  they couldn't fit the width a quad demands in the space available.

How were they able to reneged on their deal with the USFS with respect to Barron's widening is anyone's guess.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 23, 2016)

doublediamond said:


> No.  They just had to keep the original tree lines on the swapped land over 2500'.  That's why they had to order a double even though very few are them made these days:  they couldn't fit the width a quad demands in the space available.
> 
> How were they able to reneged on their deal with the USFS with respect to Barron's widening is anyone's guess.



I believe Barron's was that width when the ski area originally was there.


----------



## Jully (Aug 23, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> I believe Barron's was that width when the ski area originally was there.



Yeah I thought all the trail widening was to the original width. Even the behemoth of Taft. 

There is an original picture of the Mittersill front side somewhere back in this thread.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 23, 2016)

Jully said:


> Yeah I thought all the trail widening was to the original width. Even the behemoth of Taft.
> 
> There is an original picture of the Mittersill front side somewhere back in this thread.


And no width changes above 2500', below was fine to my knowledge.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 23, 2016)

Exactly right.Trails can be cleared back to their widest point before they grew back in.An eightpack or a tram could be placed on the Taft slope if they wanted to.


----------



## dlague (Aug 23, 2016)

Cannon's first shipment of high efficiency HKD tower guns arrived this morning (60 out of 388 guns)


----------



## ceo (Aug 23, 2016)

I was struck by the difference between the old guns at Cannon and the new HKDs at Sugarloaf. The HKDs were about half as loud and made much nicer snow.


----------



## dlague (Aug 23, 2016)

ceo said:


> I was struck by the difference between the old guns at Cannon and the new HKDs at Sugarloaf. The HKDs were about half as loud and made much nicer snow.



That is good - Cannon needs much nicer snow instead of that wet stuff they blow.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Aug 23, 2016)

Here is the first 60 to be delivered.I looked for them last weekend and didn't see them.I guess they had not arrived yet.


----------



## benski (Aug 23, 2016)

ceo said:


> I was struck by the difference between the old guns at Cannon and the new HKDs at Sugarloaf. The HKDs were about half as loud and made much nicer snow.



The amount of noise has to do with the amount of air they are using. Less air means less noise and energy usage.


----------



## freeski (Aug 23, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Here is the first 60 to be delivered.I looked for them last weekend and didn't see them.I guess they had not arrived yet.


This should have a positive impact on snow quality. Cannon will always have the harsh weather that favors ice, but these might help a lot. It's great to see Cannon spending money and making changes to live up to the potential.


----------



## dlague (Aug 23, 2016)

freeski said:


> This should have a positive impact on snow quality. Cannon will always have the harsh weather that favors ice, but these might help a lot. It's great to see Cannon spending money and making changes to live up to the potential.



Hopefully they will be able to manage a better air water mix!


----------



## machski (Aug 24, 2016)

The first year SR got these, we all thought they sucked.  Then they figured out how to dial them in correctly and now they rock.  Hopefully no learning curve for Cannon.  That said, one issue with them is still wind.  The wrong wind, they can build up a ton of chin ice, enough to bend them over 90 degrees right where the support arm ends and pipe keeps going on its own.


----------



## JDMRoma (Aug 24, 2016)

Don't they have these guns on Avalanche ?? They're super Quiet and the snow was nice and dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Aug 24, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Don't they have these guns on Avalanche ?? They're super Quiet and the snow was nice and dry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


And Paulie's. Some on lower Cannon too


----------



## doublediamond (Aug 24, 2016)

Are these new guns Impulses?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 7, 2016)

Just saw this on the Cannon website.Training will move to Mittersill this year.



•MITTERSILL IMPROVEMENT PROJECT - finished for 2016/2017!
◦Snowmaking on Taft Training Slope
◦New T-Bar on Taft Training Slope
◦All races & race training will move off of Gary's/Zoomer side and over to the new race training venue on Taft. Baron's Run will also have races on it this season including the 2017 NCAA Alpine Skiing National Championships. Check the snow report for information on trail closures and special notes.


----------



## dlague (Sep 7, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Just saw this on the Cannon website.Training will move to Mittersill this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That will be nice for several reasons.  It opens up Gary's all the way.  It takes away lots of racer traffic from Eagle Cliff Chair.  Removes all the racers from Gremlin using the beginners as gates.  Since there is no lodge on that side, skis all over the ground will remain an issue.  Overall it will make a big difference around the Zoomer Chair and Peabody lift.  The lines are never the issue IMO though.


----------



## skiberg (Sep 7, 2016)

Not sure about that. All FSC training will be at Mitt. But I have not heard that high schools, colleges or the Cannon program will be there as well. Certainly seems to make some sense though if they do. There is still a significant non-FSC training presence at the Mountain. One would think Cannon would get it right though if it's on their website. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Sep 7, 2016)

skiberg said:


> Not sure about that. All FSC training will be at Mitt. But I have not heard that high schools, colleges or the Cannon program will be there as well. Certainly seems to make some sense though if they do. There is still a significant non-FSC training presence at the Mountain. One would think Cannon would get it right though if it's on their website.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


post says All!


----------



## doublediamond (Sep 7, 2016)

If Barron's and Taft are being used for NCAAs this year, you can bet your ass that colleges will be training on them.


----------



## skiberg (Sep 7, 2016)

I would generally agree but last year UNH had access to Baron's but trained on Rocket.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 8, 2016)

Some t-bars are on but they havn't straightened out the towers yet.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 8, 2016)

What I dont like is that I spent a lot of time on the new snowmaking trails last yeat at Mittersill.I see an issue there now if they use Barons a lot.


----------



## Jully (Sep 8, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Some t-bars are on but they havn't straightened out the towers yet.



Yeah what shoddy construction!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 8, 2016)

Is it installed that way on purpose or shoddy workmanship?  Maybe a new style of engineering to give the liftline a bit more space towards the tower? Can't say I have ever seen a lift tower with a sideways lean like that.


----------



## Jully (Sep 8, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Is it installed that way on purpose or shoddy workmanship?  Maybe a new style of engineering to give the liftline a bit more space towards the tower? Can't say I have ever seen a lift tower with a sideways lean like that.



I'm assuming it was on purpose. I think the design, in terms of the lifeline, certainly is a wider and easier ride up than a vertical tower.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 8, 2016)

The design is on purpose and is common in Europe. It provides more clearance between rider and tower. Don't need that on the downhill side.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 12, 2016)

I was kidding,of course that is the design.What makes no sense to me is if the towers are tilted to allow more room for the ride lane,than why would you have cross tees extend longer on the return side.Seems to me if the towers were straight and the cross t was flipped around you would have the same clearance.I dunno but it looks strange.


----------



## the_awesome (Sep 12, 2016)

It looks like it's for clearance on the return side as the T-bar will be retracted. Need enough room to compensate for movement from wind etc..


----------



## becca m (Sep 12, 2016)

the weight is on the uphill side - you want a short lever arm on that side, hence the lean


----------



## machski (Sep 12, 2016)

becca m said:


> the weight is on the uphill side - you want a short lever arm on that side, hence the lean



Not to mention if the uphill side was on the other, you'd be pulled towards the tower base going up.  Not good!!


----------



## doublediamond (Sep 14, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> What makes no sense to me is if the towers are tilted to allow more room for the ride lane,than why would you have cross tees extend longer on the return side.



There's a minimum bulwheel size based on the rope diameter.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 14, 2016)

doublediamond said:


> There's a minimum bulwheel size based on the rope diameter.


What?I'm just saying if you flip the cross t aound and have the towers straight,it appears you would have the same clearance.Lookers right is the uphill side.I'm no lift engineer so I'm sure they know a lot better than me.Just speculating thats all.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2016)

Maybe Jerry of the Day reads AZ

http://jerryoftheday.net/blogs/best-of-jerry-of-the-day/wrong-side-jerry


----------



## doublediamond (Sep 14, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> What?I'm just saying if you flip the cross t aound and have the towers straight,it appears you would have the same clearance.Lookers right is the uphill side.I'm no lift engineer so I'm sure they know a lot better than me.Just speculating thats all.



Torque is a function of distance from a point and the force applied at that distance.  You'd need a much larger cross arm for your proposal.


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 17, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe Jerry of the Day reads AZ
> 
> http://jerryoftheday.net/blogs/best-of-jerry-of-the-day/wrong-side-jerry



i just about fell out of my chair on that one


----------



## dlague (Sep 19, 2016)

Here you go!  Dates that will be a mad house at Cannon.  Race dates like these.  Granted racing will be on the Mittersill side but.....

UNH Carnival set for Jan. 27-28, 2017 on Cannon Mt's Mittersill Trails.
GS on Baron's Run; SL on Taft Training Slope.
Save the dates & view EISA Racing on our new race venues!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 19, 2016)

friend posted a bunch of pics on FB while hiking Mittersill.Easier to post a link here than to post all the pics.Some interesting ones fro sure.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154665955426454&set=pcb.10154665973721454&type=3&theater


----------



## freeski (Sep 19, 2016)

^^^ Thank you for posting.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 19, 2016)

Looks like another widening of the Saddle and pipes on the Saddle. Strange.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2016)

Why add snowmaking to the saddle?  Designation of the only uphill Alpine trail in New England with snowmaking? :Lol:


----------



## Puck it (Sep 20, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Why add snowmaking to the saddle?  Designation of the only uphill Alpine trail in New England with snowmaking? :Lol:


Only at Cannon


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 20, 2016)

Those pipes on the saddle are a mystery.They are old pipes but cant imagine where they came from.I see a pic of pipe on lower Cannon but this is a head scratcher.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 20, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Those pipes on the saddle are a mystery.They are old pipes but cant imagine where they came from.I see a pic of pipe on lower Cannon but this is a head scratcher.


They said they were replacing some piping this year also.  Here is a thought.  Those pipes look like they are decent length to.  Could they be putting in snowmaking on Taft.  They could be staged there to be dragged up and put into place on Taft. When they blow on Taft they have to drag hoses thru the woods from Upper Ravine.


----------



## skiberg (Sep 20, 2016)

That's pipe on the saddle. I have to assume it only there for storage. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiberg (Sep 20, 2016)

I don't think the saddle is widened. I think it's only cat tracks from towing and dropping pipe. However looks like some type of action going on on Taft. Looks like the regraded it or something. Head scratcher. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 20, 2016)

Since they make snow on Taft anyway it is possible lines are being installed there. Distance to Ravine gets lengthy at spots from what I have seen, lotta hose. Easiest to weld on flatter spot ie Saddle and then skid to final location.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 20, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> Since they make snow on Taft anyway it is possible lines are being installed there. Distance to Ravine gets lengthy at spots from what I have seen, lotta hose. Easiest to weld on flatter spot ie Saddle and then skid to final location.


See above.  You just stated what I said already.:dunce:


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 20, 2016)

oops.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 20, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> oops.


Just cant tell if the regrading is between the ravine and upper entrance or after upper entrance.


----------



## skiberg (Sep 22, 2016)

Going to drop below freezing @mtn this weekend. I bet K and SR and maybe a few others, "blow the mice out"


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Farleyman (Oct 3, 2016)

Anyone see the pics of the tram cannon put on their Facebook page? Could just be the picture but it appears they have done some clearing under the tram? Anyone been by there or know?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 5, 2016)

Farleyman said:


> Anyone see the pics of the tram cannon put on their Facebook page? Could just be the picture but it appears they have done some clearing under the tram? Anyone been by there or know?



If your talking about this one the answer is no.Looks like this the last few years.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 10, 2016)

Sorry I didn't get ant pics guys but I was at Cannon this weekend.New HKD towers installed on Zoomer and both trails at Banshee.FWIW


----------



## granite (Oct 21, 2016)

Things are making the transition to winter:


----------



## Puck it (Oct 21, 2016)

Mowing, we don't need no stinking mowin!


----------



## dlague (Oct 21, 2016)

Where is the snow making!  I know they have a hard opening.  The way things are shaping up back east their 11/15 date might be a squeeze.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 21, 2016)

dlague said:


> Where is the snow making!  I know they have a hard opening.  The way things are shaping up back east their 11/15 date might be a squeeze.



JB said this week that we are in for 3 more weeks of warm, then things might start popping. He hinted at maybe some Thanksgiving natural fun.  That seems pretty ordinary to me.(talking east here)  I'm not one for the WROD anyway.  My son tells me Copper will be open the 11th and he'll wait till then.  I was hoping for the weekend before Thanksgiving so we shall see.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 21, 2016)

dlague said:


> Where is the snow making!  I know they have a hard opening.  The way things are shaping up back east their 11/15 date might be a squeeze.



Cannon opens 11/25 per their site.  If they opened earlier I'd definitely be there though!


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 22, 2016)

Does that T-bar curve with the trail or just an optical illusion?


----------



## dlague (Oct 22, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Cannon opens 11/25 per their site.  If they opened earlier I'd definitely be there though!



Ah!  Day after Thanksgiving - thought someone posted 11/15 but would not make a whole lot of sense since that would be a Tuesday.  Must have been a typo!


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 22, 2016)

dlague said:


> Ah!  Day after Thanksgiving - thought someone posted 11/15 but would not make a whole lot of sense since that would be a Tuesday.  Must have been a typo!



Yea I can't remember Cannon ever not trying to open the day after Thanksgiving every yr.   That's historically been their planned start each yr.  

I'm looking forward to USMC toy drive and canned food drive wknds. Typically early December


----------



## granite (Oct 23, 2016)

On the Cannon Website they list a $130,000 warming hut and restroom at the Mittersill side for 2016-2017.  Does anyone know where and what this will be like?


----------



## yeggous (Oct 23, 2016)

granite said:


> On the Cannon Website they list a $130,000 warming hut and restroom at the Mittersill side for 2016-2017.  Does anyone know where and what this will be like?



A restroom at Mittersill would be sweet


----------



## doublediamond (Oct 24, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> Does that T-bar curve with the trail or just an optical illusion?



Optical illusion.


----------



## JDMRoma (Oct 24, 2016)

yeggous said:


> A restroom at Mittersill would be sweet



Yes would be welcome at mittersill

Barrels would be a good idea as well !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## fcksummer (Oct 24, 2016)

yeggous said:


> A restroom at Mittersill would be sweet



Yes, yes it would


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 24, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Cannon opens 11/25 per their site.  If they opened earlier I'd definitely be there though!



Missed it.Already been skied up.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 24, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Missed it.Already been skied up.



Wife drove by  yesterday around 1230 and said there were quite a few people ski and hiking up


----------



## Vortex (Oct 24, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Missed it.Already been skied up.


 
I saw two guys hiking yesterday around 11am yesterday as I drove back through the Notch.  Multi Car pile up coming North just before the lane drop. It was mixed precipt and Windy.


----------



## dlague (Oct 24, 2016)

I have seen quite a few postings on FB about people erring their turns!  Jay Peak had some nice shots.


----------



## .squirrely. (Oct 24, 2016)

Made some turns on paulies yesterday, did not suck.  Solid 3 or 4 inches but the wind spread it around quite a bit, especially above the front 5


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 24, 2016)

.squirrely. said:


> View attachment 20898View attachment 20899
> Made some turns on paulies yesterday, did not suck.  Solid 3 or 4 inches but the wind spread it around quite a bit, especially above the front 5



Way to get it


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 9, 2016)

*Snowmaking on Taft*

I don't think I posted this here.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> I don't think I posted this here.


Is that pipe on Taft up high?  What are the two lower sections?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2016)

I emailed JD btw.  I asked about the possibility of top to bottom for opening with all the new guns and booster pump.  He said if the weather cooperates and the pump is complete, he sees it happening.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 9, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Is that pipe on Taft up high?  What are the two lower sections?


Its hard to see in the size pic I posted but it does show it all the way to the top.I saw a few towers visable from the summit cam when it was clear and facing down Taft the other day.
I put a link to a friends FB page where I got this.Scroll right through the pics about 10 and he has about 5 of the taft pipe construction.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....470355721453.258652.505366453&type=3&theater


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 9, 2016)

Having just looked at those pics again it appears that they crossed over to the Upper Ravine cutback but also continue past.Maybe going to Upper Hardscrabble I would think cuz I doubt they went over the saddle.Cool!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2016)

Very interesting.  Where is the new booster pump house though?  By the old douoble terminus?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 10, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Very interesting.  Where is the new booster pump house though?  By the old douoble terminus?



Not positive but I believe it would be right where the old Goat path cut over to Middle Ravine.There was a heated pump/switching house right there that we used to use for "tuning up".


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 10, 2016)

Here is a summit cam view with a few new towers showing on Taft


----------



## Puck it (Nov 10, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Not positive but I believe it would be right where the old Goat path cut over to Middle Ravine.There was a heated pump/switching house right there that we used to use for "tuning up".


  That is where I thought to.


----------



## skiberg (Nov 12, 2016)

Talked directly with JD. He's not sure what will happen yet for early season. Totally weather dependent as to whether the go top to bottom or jus lower mtn. Gun test going on right now. 60 guns on zoomer, Gary's, rocket and cannon. No real intent yet to start "making" for start of season. Cost too much money right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiberg (Nov 12, 2016)

Weather held all day. Guns on all day Sat. Still on now. They went for it. Will blow every opportunity from now until opening day. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 14, 2016)

Looked great when I went by at 3 Saturday.All shut down by 4.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 14, 2016)

This is really impressive.JD posted this map shown at the ski show of each new tower gun represented by 540 dots.Holy crap.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 14, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> This is really impressive.JD posted this map shown at the ski show of each new tower gun represented by 540 dots.Holy crap.



Wow. That's amazing. Who would have guessed Cannon would ever have a system like that.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 14, 2016)

Update on that Mittersill warming hut.The foundation is in and its located at the botton of Barons.


----------



## granite (Nov 14, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Wow. That's amazing. Who would have guessed Cannon would ever have a system like that.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



I just might have to get a season pass for Cannon after all.


----------



## Jully (Nov 14, 2016)

Anyone think/know if their new system influence their operating season length at all?


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 14, 2016)

You have to bite the bullet and make investments like this to remain sustainable with today's energy costs, even Cannon.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 14, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> You have to bite the bullet and make investments like this to remain sustainable with today's energy costs, even Cannon.


Oh,i definitely get that. Still surprising to see them secure the funding to be able to go that big though.  Looking forward to seeing the results. 

Hopefully Wildcat takes notice and realizes they are competing for a similar Clientele.  It would be great to see them finish the job of a few years ago and put new pipe and tower guns on Gondiline and Upper Wildcat

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Los (Nov 14, 2016)

Snowmaking now on Skylight. It was only open a day or two last season. I'm looking forward to getting a chance to ski it this season...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 14, 2016)

Los said:


> Snowmaking now on Skylight. It was only open a day or two last season. I'm looking forward to getting a chance to ski it this season...



Skylite has has snowmaking for a long time.The only place where snowmaking was added where it didn't exist before was on Taft Slalom and Taft race slope at Mittersill.And they pretty much made snow every year on Taft by pulling hose from Ravine.Everywhere else has had a huge upgrade to HKD and Snowlogic towers.
You are correct though that Skylite was only open a few days last year.That was due to having constantly resurface the main routes.Love,love,love to crank high speeders down Skylite!


----------



## Jully (Nov 14, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Oh,i definitely get that. Still surprising to see them secure the funding to be able to go that big though.  Looking forward to seeing the results.
> 
> Hopefully Wildcat takes notice and realizes they are competing for a similar Clientele.  It would be great to see them finish the job of a few years ago and put new pipe and tower guns on Gondiline and Upper Wildcat
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Absolutely. I'll be deciding between the Superpass and peaks next year most likely so I'm keeping a close eye on how all the mountains are run. The biggest downside of the Superpass is that there is no major late season player and I vastly prefer Wildcat early season compared to BW. Considering the Superpass is a few hundred more than the Peaks Pass, its tough to justify paying more for a pass with a shorter overall season by a few weekends if Wildcat continues to last until May.


----------



## skiberg (Nov 14, 2016)

I think the biggest group to thank for this is FSC. They paid for the new compressor, rebuilt the dam and put the guns on Mittersil. Without the new compressor Cannon could never blow like they will now. I think JD told me this weekend he could basically blow the entire top of the mountain at once! Still have some compressor upgrades to make and that will be complete before the start of the season. Now its clear why JD was so in favor of the Mittersil improvements. This is the give and take of that deal. Not sure how much $ Cannon put in the past few years, but the combined capitol investment has been pretty remarkable in the past few years.


----------



## skiberg (Nov 14, 2016)

With the new tower guns up high, just think how much snow will leak into the glades. In good snow years I have a feeling the Going green and Global will ski a whole lot earlier.


----------



## Los (Nov 14, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Skylite has has snowmaking for a long time.The only place where snowmaking was added where it didn't exist before was on Taft Slalom and Taft race slope at Mittersill.And they pretty much made snow every year on Taft by pulling hose from Ravine.Everywhere else has had a huge upgrade to HKD and Snowlogic towers.
> You are correct though that Skylite was only open a few days last year.That was due to having constantly resurface the main routes.Love,love,love to crank high speeders down Skylite!



Ah, I see.... thanks for the clarification


----------



## Los (Nov 14, 2016)

Jully said:


> Absolutely. I'll be deciding between the Superpass and peaks next year most likely so I'm keeping a close eye on how all the mountains are run. The biggest downside of the Superpass is that there is no major late season player and I vastly prefer Wildcat early season compared to BW. Considering the Superpass is a few hundred more than the Peaks Pass, its tough to justify paying more for a pass with a shorter overall season by a few weekends if Wildcat continues to last until May.



But Bretton Woods is usually open until Patriots Day, right? There aren't too many areas still open at that point... Wildcat is probably the only one in NH that lasts longer, right?


----------



## Jully (Nov 14, 2016)

Los said:


> But Bretton Woods is usually open until Patriots Day, right? There aren't too many areas still open at that point... Wildcat is probably the only one in NH that lasts longer, right?



Yeah Wildcat is the only one in NH that lasts longer. They have said that they shoot for patriots day in the past, but they've missed it the past few years I thought (except 2015) and closed more around/on Easter. I'm not ready to be done with skiing on Easter. By May I'm done usually.


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 21, 2016)

Picked up the pass today. Guns blasting and light flurries in Franconia. Friday let's gooooo.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 21, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Picked up the pass today. Guns blasting and light flurries in Franconia. Friday let's gooooo.



Just confirmed from JD that the opening will be most likely Garys,Rocket,and Zoomer on the front 5 with lower Cannon/Time zone and maybe Gremlin with the Eagle Cliff and Zoomer lifts running.Probably not the Peabody till next week.I actually like this much better than the usual 1 way down from the Peabody on opening day.


----------



## dlague (Nov 21, 2016)

Always wondered why they did not start up higher.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 21, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Just confirmed from JD that the opening will be most likely Garys,Rocket,and Zoomer on the front 5 with lower Cannon/Time zone and maybe Gremlin with the Eagle Cliff and Zoomer lifts running.Probably not the Peabody till next week.I actually like this much better than the usual 1 way down from the Peabody on opening day.



That'll certainly spread out the traffic.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Just confirmed from JD that the opening will be most likely Garys,Rocket,and Zoomer on the front 5 with lower Cannon/Time zone and maybe Gremlin with the Eagle Cliff and Zoomer lifts running.Probably not the Peabody till next week.I actually like this much better than the usual 1 way down from the Peabody on opening day.


I said that a couple of years ago when they did it makes much more sense.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 21, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I said that a couple of years ago when they did it makes much more sense.


Agree.That was the only time I remember them starting that way.I believe they wanted to get the snow down low while the temps were good.I know the new pumphouse is not finished yet so I dont know if that had anything to do with getting to the top of the Peabody.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 21, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Just confirmed from JD that the opening will be most likely Garys,Rocket,and Zoomer on the front 5 with lower Cannon/Time zone and maybe Gremlin with the Eagle Cliff and Zoomer lifts running.Probably not the Peabody till next week.I actually like this much better than the usual 1 way down from the Peabody on opening day.



I like the trail selection much better but Having the slower triple and double open instead of the high speed quad is not optimal.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 21, 2016)

Even so,if they pull that off with really only starting to make snow yesterday,thats a huge improvement for Cannon.Expansion is usually painfully slow without big snowfall.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 21, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Even so,if they pull that off with really only starting to make snow yesterday,thats a huge improvement for Cannon.Expansion is usually painfully slow without big snowfall.


That's an understatement.


----------



## Los (Nov 21, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Just confirmed from JD that the opening will be most likely Garys,Rocket,and Zoomer on the front 5 with lower Cannon/Time zone and maybe Gremlin with the Eagle Cliff and Zoomer lifts running.Probably not the Peabody till next week.I actually like this much better than the usual 1 way down from the Peabody on opening day.



Totally agree!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## witch hobble (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes......much better than everybody and their grandma funneling down Spookie!

My legs don't need high speed quads to start the wrod season.


----------



## dlague (Nov 21, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Just confirmed from JD that the opening will be most likely Garys,Rocket,and Zoomer on the front 5 with lower Cannon/Time zone and maybe Gremlin with the Eagle Cliff and Zoomer lifts running.Probably not the Peabody till next week.I actually like this much better than the usual 1 way down from the Peabody on opening day.


I just reread this and that is a nice trail combo to have open for opening day.  Better than anything else IMO.  There is terrain for all types of skiers without having beginners skiing the same runs as advanced.  I mean they can if they want but Zoomer being open is nice.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Nov 22, 2016)

Anyone have an idea what opening day rates are? Folks at FSP and Guest Services haven't any idea.


----------



## dlague (Nov 22, 2016)

Abubob said:


> Anyone have an idea what opening day rates are? Folks at FSP and Guest Services haven't any idea.


I just posted the question on FB.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Nov 22, 2016)

dlague said:


> I just posted the question on FB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app




Someone responded. Hopefully they go with it.  lol


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 22, 2016)

Tin said:


> Someone responded. Hopefully they go with it.  lol



Think my half-off vouchers will combine?


----------



## dlague (Nov 22, 2016)

Tin said:


> Someone responded. Hopefully they go with it.  lol


Doubt it!  That would be cool.  But being that it is a Friday after Thanksgiving and a lot of people have it off, i think it would get swamped.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abubob (Nov 22, 2016)

Tin said:


> Someone responded. Hopefully they go with it.  lol


What did they say? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## dlague (Nov 22, 2016)

Abubob said:


> What did they say? I'm not seeing it.


Someone posted throw back pricing of $3.50.  Not posted by Cannon.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## granite (Nov 22, 2016)

Cannon was looking really good for opening day.  Photos from this afternoon.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 22, 2016)

dlague said:


> Someone posted throw back pricing of $3.50.  Not posted by Cannon.



I like it! I was told Bretton Woods is charging $50 Thursday and Friday. Hope Cannon doesn't follow suit.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 22, 2016)

Abubob said:


> I like it! I was told Bretton Woods is charging $50 Thursday and Friday. Hope Cannon doesn't follow suit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



Cannon is $39 for adults on Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Los (Nov 22, 2016)

granite said:


> Cannon was looking really good for opening day.  Photos from this afternoon.View attachment 21043View attachment 21044View attachment 21045View attachment 21046View attachment 21047



Wow!! Great pics!! Stoked!!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Nov 22, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Cannon is $39 for adults on Friday



That's all I need to know. I'll be there.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 23, 2016)

Snowmaking continues to blast away and it's looking like we'll be skiing/riding on 7-10 trails via the Zoomer, Eagle Cliff and Brookside Chairs on opening day 11/25. 
i'm real happy about this as I'll be able to do my usual boot up at home and jump on the Brookside.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 23, 2016)

From the GM today:
 Zoomer, B-Side, Eagle lifts
• Gary's & Rocket
• Zoomer & TimeZone
• Lwr Can & Lwr Grem
• TossUp & B-Side
• And maybe Paulie's


----------



## dlague (Nov 23, 2016)

Pretty darn good line up for opening day!  And for $39 a real good deal.  Keeps different skilled skiers apart for the most part.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 25, 2016)

Zoomer is preeeetty nice today.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 25, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Zoomer is preeeetty nice today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



The huge whales made it so much more fun than it usually is.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 25, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Zoomer is preeeetty nice today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Pics or it ain't true !!   


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 25, 2016)

Ugh fine.



Even skier's right of the whales stayed soft and bouncy all morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 25, 2016)

Wow those look simply awful on an actual screen. It was foggy and precipitating some mix of junk all day, but damn did it feel good to be out there.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 25, 2016)

Zoomer Whales.  The light was pretty flat and there was a persistent drizzle all day, so not many pics were taken.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 25, 2016)

Fine looking Day indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Nov 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 26, 2016)

Abubob said:


> View attachment 21081
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



This is what a goggle cam would have looked like on Friday.



Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 26, 2016)

Bumps on whales today. 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiberg (Nov 26, 2016)

Amazing snowmaking. If it gets cold enough they can open almost the whole hill in one week. New snowmaking is unreal!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 26, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Bumps on whales today.
> View attachment 21082
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


The trenches near the top of Zoomer got pretty deep as the day went on. Rocket and Gary's skied great.


----------



## dlague (Nov 27, 2016)

Somehow, I will miss Cannon.  Our replacement is A Basin.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 27, 2016)

Mid-day on Saturday. Fog rolled in thick after a beautiful morning! 

Today was colder and scratchy. Guns blasting mid-mountain. Good work for the opening weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 28, 2016)

Rocket was not fun on Sunday.Lots of landmines.So sweet Friday and Saturday with spring snow.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 28, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Rocket was not fun on Sunday.Lots of landmines.So sweet Friday and Saturday with spring snow.


  The worse groom I have ever seen.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 1, 2016)

Wow!This is so cool."snowmaking will continue this evening on Profile, Upper Cannon, Skylight, Taft and Upper Ravine.


----------



## dlague (Dec 1, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Wow!This is so cool."snowmaking will continue this evening on Profile, Upper Cannon, Skylight, Taft and Upper Ravine.


They are going to town lighting up so many trails at once.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Dec 1, 2016)

Lost Mickey"s


----------



## dlague (Dec 1, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Lost Mickey"s


Lost Mickey's what?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Dec 1, 2016)

dlague said:


> Lost Mickey's what?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app




*Mickey's Margin*Closed


----------



## Puck it (Dec 1, 2016)

Trail report is showing this


 [h=4]Upper Mountain[/h] 




*David's Detour*Closed



*Profile*ClosedGroomed



*Skylight*ClosedGroomed



*Taft Slalom*ClosedGroomed



*Tramway*Closed



*Upper Cannon*ClosedGroomed



*Upper Hardscrabble*Closed



*Upper Ravine*ClosedGroomed



*Vista Way*Closed 


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 2, 2016)

Mickeys is no loss.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 2, 2016)

Looks like no ttb this weekend like they have been talking all week."We'll continue to stay lit up at mid & upper mountain over the weekend and plan to be top-to-bottom early next week".


----------



## Abubob (Dec 2, 2016)

dlague said:


> Lost Mickey's what?


lol


----------



## Jully (Dec 2, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Looks like no ttb this weekend like they have been talking all week."We'll continue to stay lit up at mid & upper mountain over the weekend and plan to be top-to-bottom early next week".



That's frustrating. This warmth really hurt many areas pretty badly. Hopefully things can progress quickly next week!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 5, 2016)

Jully said:


> That's frustrating. This warmth really hurt many areas pretty badly. Hopefully things can progress quickly next week!



TTB on tuesday.Probably have most of the summit open.This weekend will be huge difference.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 5, 2016)

A good dump happening this morning as of ~7AM continuing as of now.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 5, 2016)

Littleton, snow still falling.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 6, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> TTB on tuesday.Probably have most of the summit open.This weekend will be huge difference.



Even better than I thought.
We're nearly tripling our terrain for Tuesday - we're jumping from 9 open trails to 25 trails (the most open trails in NH), including EVERY trail on the summit (even Vista Way on natural snow


----------



## dlague (Dec 6, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Even better than I thought.
> We're nearly tripling our terrain for Tuesday - we're jumping from 9 open trails to 25 trails (the most open trails in NH), including EVERY trail on the summit (even Vista Way on natural snow



Great where's Puck It - look natural snow on Vista Way!


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 6, 2016)

dlague said:


> Great where's Puck It - look natural snow on Vista Way!



He's there !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Dec 6, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> He's there !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Enjoying his favorite trail!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 6, 2016)

It is good not great. Morning summit socked in. Wall to wall up high. Taft was awesome. Profile and tramway groomed. Very decent. Skylight ungroomed with no large whales until the end. Might groom it at all for the weekend. Upper cannon and ravine big whales and manky snow.  And now Vista. Wall to wall most of the way until bottom. Rinse lather repeat on Vista and Taft. Had help ski patrol on Taft with a guy that broke his collarbone near the runout on a whale.   Last turn on upper ravine looked over and Cannon is making its own cloud. Amazing. Who would have thunk it!  Extentsion, bypass, mid cannon are all lit. Saturday should be good.


----------



## Jully (Dec 6, 2016)

Puck it said:


> It is good not great. Morning summit socked in. Wall to wall up high. Taft was awesome. Profile and tramway groomed. Very decent. Skylight ungroomed with no large whales until the end. Might groom it at all for the weekend. Upper cannon and ravine big whales and manky snow.  And now Vista. Wall to wall most of the way until bottom. Rinse lather repeat on Vista and Taft. Had help ski patrol on Taft with a guy that broke his collarbone near the runout on a whale.   Last turn on upper ravine looked over and Cannon is making its own cloud. Amazing. Who would have thunk it!  Extentsion, bypass, mid cannon are all lit. Saturday should be good.



DHS is right. Cannon's snowmaking upgrade really makes it look like a better option than wildcat in some ways. That is darn impressive.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 7, 2016)

Jully said:


> DHS is right. Cannon's snowmaking upgrade really makes it look like a better option than wildcat in some ways. That is darn impressive.



I am starting to agree. Let's see how the season plays out.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 7, 2016)

There is no doubt Cannon has catapulted way ahead of the Cat in snowmaking output.Almost twice the amount of terrain now and maybe three times by this weekend.But I'll bet WC still stays open longer.


----------



## dlague (Dec 7, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> There is no doubt Cannon has catapulted way ahead of the Cat in snowmaking output.Almost twice the amount of terrain now and maybe three times by this weekend.But I'll bet WC still stays open longer.



Of course - I am gone and now the conditions will improve at Cannon.  Oddly enough, even though we have great choices out here - we will miss Cannon. and the people we skied and drank beer with!

As far and Wildcat - They will stay open longer due to restrictions Cannon has which results in a hard closing date.


----------



## Jully (Dec 7, 2016)

I know it's only a few weekends, but May versus mid April is a fairly big deal to me. Definitely a shame.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 7, 2016)

If the White Mtn Super Pass came in a more compelling price point having BW as an early season player could be decent from a value standpoint if comparing cost vs Wildcat.
Cranmore and WV don't offer much but perhaps that Super Pass should re think their pricing strategy if they intend to steal share from Peaks.


----------



## Edd (Dec 7, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> If the White Mtn Super Pass came in a more compelling price point having BW as an early season player could be decent from a value standpoint if comparing cost vs Wildcat.
> Cranmore and WV don't offer much but perhaps that Super Pass should re think their pricing strategy if they intend to steal share from Peaks.



I agree, it's overpriced unless it perfectly fits your situation. The Bold/Beautiful pass has been irresistible to me for several years.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 7, 2016)

Edd said:


> I agree, it's overpriced unless it perfectly fits your situation. The Bold/Beautiful pass has been irresistible to me for several years.



The price of the Super Pass is almost entirely a result of Bretton Woods. They'd have to give up a lot on price point.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Dec 7, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> If the White Mtn Super Pass came in a more compelling price point having BW as an early season player could be decent from a value standpoint if comparing cost vs Wildcat.
> Cranmore and WV don't offer much but perhaps that Super Pass should re think their pricing strategy if they intend to steal share from Peaks.



Honestly comparing to Peaks though, I think that Cranmore offer a lot. While certainly most on this board don't ski much there, they combine to form a decent alternative to Attitash IMO. Closer to the Boston market for starts (WV is at least).


----------



## Jully (Dec 7, 2016)

yeggous said:


> The price of the Super Pass is almost entirely a result of Bretton Woods. They'd have to give up a lot on price point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



The early season of BW is all I'd use it for. If it is really causing that much of a price increase, I wonder if they will offer a similar option to Bold and Beautiful where it is good at BW only until December 16th or so. I would be all over that.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 7, 2016)

Jully said:


> Honestly comparing to Peaks though, I think that Cranmore offer a lot. While certainly most on this board don't ski much there, they combine to form a decent alternative to Attitash IMO. Closer to the Boston market for starts (WV is at least).



They lack the day trip and night skiing option. Crotched is a strong incentive for me.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Dec 7, 2016)

yeggous said:


> They lack the day trip and night skiing option. Crotched is a strong incentive for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



That is a very good point. I doubt they could really get Pats Peak on board either. They seem pretty happy doing their own thing.


----------



## Edd (Dec 7, 2016)

yeggous said:


> The price of the Super Pass is almost entirely a result of Bretton Woods. They'd have to give up a lot on price point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Are you speculating based on BW's ticket/pass prices or does this come from another source?


----------



## Edd (Dec 7, 2016)

Jully said:


> Honestly comparing to Peaks though, I think that Cranmore offer a lot. While certainly most on this board don't ski much there, they combine to form a decent alternative to Attitash IMO. Closer to the Boston market for starts (WV is at least).



Although Attitash is far more challenging than Cranmore, I'd rather hang at Cranmore over Attitash and WV. Just a way better vibe, IMO. 

Regarding your comment about BW being an early season draw, that place really shines mid-winter when you can realistically spend your entire day off trail. It's bigger and more interesting than it seems.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 7, 2016)

Edd said:


> Are you speculating based on BW's ticket/pass prices or does this come from another source?



Speculating based on the BW-only pass being $800 vs $950 for the Super Pass if you buy in the spring. It's $950 vs $1050 if you buy in the fall.

I know for a fact that the mountain gets to keep all the revenue from the Super Passes that they sell, or at least this was the case two years ago.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 7, 2016)

Get this shit out of my thread!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 9, 2016)

dlague said:


> They will stay open longer due to restrictions Cannon has which results in a hard closing date.



Not sure what your talking about.The last 3 years Cannon has extended its closing date.They always play the we'll see game.The floating closing dates near the end of the season are usually around the second weekend in April and then they see how things go.they have pretty much have always done this in my 40 years there.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 9, 2016)

Loon took a well deserved swing at Cannons boasting of the most "trails" in NH.
 Don't let trail counts fool you - you'll find the most open terrain in NH, by far, right here.

I wish Cannon would drop this "most trails" crap already.They have created probably 20 "new"trails in the last 5 years without cutting anything new....except their trails in half.Acres tell the real story anyway.


----------



## dlague (Dec 9, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Not sure what your talking about.The last 3 years Cannon has extended its closing date.They always play the we'll see game.The floating closing dates near the end of the season are usually around the second weekend in April and then they see how things go.they have pretty much have always done this in my 40 years there.



Three seasons ago we went there for the final two weekends.  They had a lot of snow left, in fact more than Jay Peak.  Where did we ski in may on Mothers Day - Jay Peak.  We drove past Cannon with lots of snow left.  They generally push it one more week past the projected closing date if possible not much beyond that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 9, 2016)

I'd say a combination of acreage and miles.  For instance, Range View at Bretton Woods is a massive acreage trail.  But, I don't consider Range view to be more skiing than say a smaller amount of acreage open off the top of Cannon over several trails.


----------



## dlague (Dec 9, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd say a combination of acreage and miles.  For instance, Range View at Bretton Woods is a massive acreage trail.  But, I don't consider Range view to be more skiing than say a smaller amount of acreage open off the top of Cannon over several trails.



Very good point!  10 narrow trails are much better than 3 wide trails any day!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 12, 2016)

dlague said:


> Three seasons ago we went there for the final two weekends.  They had a lot of snow left, in fact more than Jay Peak.  Where did we ski in may on Mothers Day
> They may have had snow but they still stayed open past their "closing" date and my response was to the post that Cannon has a hard closing date.It does not.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 12, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> dlague said:
> 
> 
> > Three seasons ago we went there for the final two weekends.  They had a lot of snow left, in fact more than Jay Peak.  Where did we ski in may on Mothers Day
> ...


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 12, 2016)

Snuck in some lunch turns today. Very soft out there, wish I could have stayed longer.


----------



## dlague (Dec 12, 2016)

Puck it said:


> SIKSKIER said:
> 
> 
> > They have a date set but they can go 1 week longer and that is it.
> ...


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 12, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Snuck in some lunch turns today. Very soft out there, wish I could have stayed longer.



Drove by, the top looked socked in just above the top of the peabody quad.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 13, 2016)

They stayed open 2 extra weeks not that long ago.


----------



## dlague (Dec 13, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> They stayed open 2 extra weeks not that long ago.


I have only skied Cannon for the past three seasons and it did not happen on our watch.  If so then it was prior to my time.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 13, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Drove by, the top looked socked in just above the top of the peabody quad.



A friend's shot from the morning was plenty clear looking down Taft. At lunch I only had time for a few quick runs so I didn't make it higher than Peabody.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 13, 2016)

From yesterday morning.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm getting sick and will be at Cannon tomorrow. Get it while you can!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Dec 13, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I'm getting sick and will be at Cannon tomorrow. Get it while you can!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



I'm seriously trying to figure out how to get out of a final exam tomorrow and get up there.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 13, 2016)

Tin said:


> I'm seriously trying to figure out how to get out of a final exam tomorrow and get up there.


I was there today. Chopped up dense powder was the product. Legs are tired and sore for the first time this year.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 13, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I was there today. Chopped up dense powder was the product. Legs are tired and sore for the first time this year.



Suggestion on what skis to take out? Do I want a bulldozer, slashy twin tip to dance around, or more balanced all-mountain? I assume I should leave the dedicated carvers and cruisers at home.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 13, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Suggestion on what skis to take out? Do I want a bulldozer, slashy twin tip to dance around, or more balanced all-mountain? I assume I should leave the dedicated carvers and cruisers at home.


Depends.  Some trails will be groomed and they are packed and fast not hard though.  The ungroomed will need a bulldozer to plow through the dense powder bumps.  I was on my Hell and backs all day. A couple of places, I wished I had my SkiLogik's rock stars.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 13, 2016)

Sounds like you had similar conditions at Cannon today as I had at Wildcat.  I was on my Steadfasts (90mm), but wished I was own my Vagabonds (107). Only about 20% of the terrain was groomed though.  Basically what had snow made on it prior. I imagine Cannon will have much more groomed offering tomorrow due to the new kick ass system that's covered so much terrain.

My desire to have the bigger skis was mainly due to early season legs and preserving energy.  The Steadfasts were fine, but required more work and focus than the Vagabonds would have.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 13, 2016)

Will take the NRGY 100s. Medium-stuff flex with the cut-off metal laminate, 100 under foot, tapered pin tail. My bulldozers are the Monster 88s. They are damp and love speed, but a lot of work in the bumps and tight spaces. If Ullr greets me with more than a few inches of freshies then the Big Stix 110 could make an appearance.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Dec 14, 2016)

Today was excellent. Powdery goodness. Will have a trip report later tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 15, 2016)

Why not bring a few pairs?I always have at least 2 pairs on the truck and I only live 30 seconds away.Its such and easy swap cuz I park on Brookside and a couple steps to the truck.Enjoy this great start!


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Dec 15, 2016)

Quick one:  when does the Tram usually open?  Dependent on # of trails or # of skiers?  Curious if it will be open xmas - new years.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 15, 2016)

Tram may open this weekend from what I hear.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 15, 2016)

I have not heard this weekend.Where did this come from?I think there is plenty of snow to connect it and I'm sure the snow report or FB would have been bragging about opening this weekend if that was going to happen.I'll bet next weekend for the holiday week.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 15, 2016)

Patrol friend posted this today.Looks like the bottom of Upper Ravine right at the cutback corner.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 15, 2016)

Tram says tentative 12/23 on trial and lift report. I think we might see it Saturday.


----------



## Los (Dec 18, 2016)

We only got in three runs yesterday, all off of eagle cliff - my kids couldn't take the cold and wind. 

I am seriously depressed.


----------



## Tin (Dec 18, 2016)

Los said:


> We only got in three runs yesterday, all off of eagle cliff - my kids couldn't take the cold and wind.
> 
> I am seriously depressed.




Just make them fear you more than the cold and wind. My plan if my future creations complain about weather lol.


----------



## Los (Dec 18, 2016)

Tin said:


> Just make them fear you more than the cold and wind. My plan if my future creations complain about weather lol.



Hahaha - good idea


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 18, 2016)

Tin said:


> Just make them fear you more than the cold and wind. My plan if my future creations complain about weather lol.



Haha yeah that will make them happy. 

Conditions were actually really good out front. Zoomer was crowded though with all the race kids. All in all it was a great day. Hope today doesn't trash it all




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 18, 2016)

Such goodness all through the end of the day. Hoping today is a good base making day. Deep freeze tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 18, 2016)

Los said:


> We only got in three runs yesterday, all off of eagle cliff - my kids couldn't take the cold and wind.
> 
> I am seriously depressed.



I told my kids I'm going to sell them to this guy


----------



## Jully (Dec 18, 2016)

Time for the snowmaking upgrades to pay off again in recovering from this event! On the groomers at least.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 18, 2016)

Jully said:


> Time for the snowmaking upgrades to pay off again in recovering from this event! On the groomers at least.



Yup hopefully ! If they'd blow dryer snow it might happen. Still for the life of me can't figure out how they can blow wet snow at 9 degrees......with the new guns. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Dec 18, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Yup hopefully ! If they'd blow dryer snow it might happen. Still for the life of me can't figure out how they can blow wet snow at 9 degrees......with the new guns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



They start blowing on Tramline yet?


----------



## freeski (Dec 18, 2016)

Tin said:


> They start blowing on Tramline yet?


It was groomed last night and they're setting up guns today. Sometimes it's hard to groom with the boulders so they have to make a couple of passes. Hopefully, they inject salt to firm it up.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Dec 18, 2016)

I was wondering if it would've been a good poach yesterday. I should've stopped on the way home to check for tracks.


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 18, 2016)

How they making out today with the weather?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 19, 2016)

fcksummer said:


> How they making out today with the weather?



Not good.I left at 11 and the mt took a bad hit.Lots of grass showing on the front 5.Well maybe not a lot but I didn't expect to see any.When I got in my truck at Mittersill to leave it was 50 friggin degrees.What?
Yup.When I got past the Old Man headed south it was a much more respectable 37.I said it before,Cannon takes the biggest beating on snow melting than anywhere when that stinking south wind blows.I had 2 wicked windy days this weekend with very limited mt access.So I leave Mittersill and its 50 and the whole ride back to Manchester its 33.Aaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## skiberg (Dec 19, 2016)

It was not pretty Sunday, but could have been better, had they actually blown snow at Mittersill last week. The T-Bar could have operated and the Mitt. chair is usually protected a bit in a South Wind. 

They basically lied to us, making it seem like they had the guns on. At best they were somewhat deceptive.

Why did they choose not to make snow last week? They are going to pay for that now, as the long term weather looks terrible for Xmas week.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 19, 2016)

skiberg said:


> Why did they choose not to make snow last week? They are going to pay for that now, as the long term weather looks terrible for Xmas week.



It doesn't look bad xmas week except Monday


----------



## skiberg (Dec 19, 2016)

I hope, but I am hearing substantial blowtorching before the New Year. I am so sick of rain during x-mas week.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 19, 2016)

I am seeing nothing above freezing except Monday. Still a ways out and unreliable


----------



## dlague (Dec 19, 2016)

Los said:


> We only got in three runs yesterday, all off of eagle cliff - my kids couldn't take the cold and wind.
> 
> I am seriously depressed.


I feel lucky - four boys and they loved the sport and they are diehards and my wife hangs in there with us.  We play the over layer game - better to have to shed than not having enough.

Keep exposing them to the cold and they will come around and it will be common place!


Tin said:


> Just make them fear you more than the cold and wind. My plan if my future creations complain about weather lol.




Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Dec 19, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> I am seeing nothing above freezing except Monday. Still a ways out and unreliable


Not so accurate weather shows no warm up for 15 days either.


----------



## Jully (Dec 19, 2016)

dlague said:


> I feel lucky - four boys and they loved the sport and they are diehards and my wife hangs in there with us.  We play the over layer game - better to have to shed than not having enough.
> 
> Keep exposing them to the cold and they will come around and it will be common place!
> 
> ...



I'm a big believer in exposing kids and adults to the cold to get them used to it! If you're acclimated its way easier to have a fun time.


----------



## skiberg (Dec 19, 2016)

I hope you are guys are right. This probably means fair amount of model inconsistency, which is good because perhaps we will be ok. We are due for a good Christmas week. 

From Single Chair Blog below. He is usually petty good at longer term trends. However its 12/16 report s perhaps things have improved.

"Ensembles are still screaming for a potential thaw in the period between Xmas and around the 28th and the teleconnections that we talked about in the last post also support such occurrence".


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 19, 2016)

skiberg said:


> It was not pretty Sunday, but could have been better, had they actually blown snow at Mittersill last week.
> They basically lied to us, making it seem like they had the guns on. At best they were somewhat deceptive.
> Why did they choose not to make snow last week?.



Not sure what your talking about.They made snow all week when temps allowed.If your talking about Mittersill then they started making snow there Thursday.I know they did say would probably have it open this weekend but that didn't happen.Kind of harsh on the "they lied to us" comment.I'm as critical as anybody of Cannon even as a "homer" but I didn't have any rants on this one.Here is some video on FB of pushing out the piles on Taft/Mittersill. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cannon-Mountain/131074673586704?v=wall


----------



## skiberg (Dec 19, 2016)

They did not make snow at Mittersill except on Taft. There was nothing but natural on Barons Saturday. They were not blowing anywhere on Sat. Temps were excellent for snowmaking all week. They may no real progress last week. Why? It should have been a banner snowmaking week. Granted, the results have been excellent so far, and the new system has to be the best n NE, but I don't think they were really "going for it" last week and I don't know why. They should be able to blow on all of Mittersill at once but they didn't, even though they marked the trail as an active snowmaking trail in the lodge. It just seems curious to me


----------



## yeggous (Dec 19, 2016)

skiberg said:


> They did not make snow at Mittersill except on Taft. There was nothing but natural on Barons Saturday. They were not blowing anywhere on Sat. Temps were excellent for snowmaking all week. They may no real progress last week. Why? It should have been a banner snowmaking week. Granted, the results have been excellent so far, and the new system has to be the best n NE, but I don't think they were really "going for it" last week and I don't know why. They should be able to blow on all of Mittersill at once but they didn't, even though they marked the trail as an active snowmaking trail in the lodge. It just seems curious to me



They also marked the Tuckerbrook Quad as running on Wednesday, at least until the base terminal was flooded out. Perhaps there is a direct connection here.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 19, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Not sure what your talking about.They made snow all week when temps allowed.If your talking about Mittersill then they started making snow there Thursday.I know they did say would probably have it open this weekend but that didn't happen.Kind of harsh on the "they lied to us" comment.I'm as critical as anybody of Cannon even as a "homer" but I didn't have any rants on this one.Here is some video on FB of pushing out the piles on Taft/Mittersill. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cannon-Mountain/131074673586704?v=wall


Guns were stilling going on the main mountain on Tuesday.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 19, 2016)

The peeve that I have right now is with the groomers right now.  They suck.  They are leaving ridges and boulders all over the place.  I am wondering if they are new or not.  

From the grooming report. : The snow firmed-up overnight so only groomed terrain will open this morning; however, expect only a few groomed passes on each open trail...not wall to wall"

Why only a couple of passes?  Makes no sense!!


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 19, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Why only a couple of passes?  Makes no sense!!



Timing issue? By the time the temps truly dropped and everything started to freeze it was later in the night. There's a lot of territory to cover - and territory that needed significant work I'm guessing - in a short amount of time.


----------



## skiberg (Dec 19, 2016)

If they had a pipe blowout that would explain it. With the temps they had they should've been able to open up all of mitt in about 36 hours. But if they did have a problem with the pipes over there why weren't they blowing on the main mountain?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Dec 19, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Timing issue? By the time the temps truly dropped and everything started to freeze it was later in the night. There's a lot of territory to cover - and territory that needed significant work I'm guessing - in a short amount of time.


I will give you that, but they have been doing since they opened.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 19, 2016)

skiberg said:


> If they had a pipe blowout that would explain it. With the temps they had they should've been able to open up all of mitt in about 36 hours. But if they did have a problem with the pipes over there why weren't they blowing on the main mountain?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



When I was there Wednesday they were blowing down the middle of the main mountain.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 20, 2016)

skiberg said:


> They did not make snow at Mittersill except on Taft. There was nothing but natural on Barons Saturday. They were not blowing anywhere on Sat. Temps were excellent for snowmaking all week. They may no real progress last week. Why? It should have been a banner snowmaking week. Granted, the results have been excellent so far, and the new system has to be the best n NE, but I don't think they were really "going for it" last week and I don't know why. They should be able to blow on all of Mittersill at once but they didn't, even though they marked the trail as an active snowmaking trail in the lodge. It just seems curious to me


Again,they were making snow last week.The beginning of the week was too warm but they started back up Tues/Wed and it seems did some resurfacing on Cannon.they made snow on the very bottom of Barons and thats what they reported.I guess you didn't see all the snow they made on Taft Slope?Check out the FB page to see them pushing that out.As to no snowmaking on Saturday,Where you there?It was blowing 30-40mphwith half the mt shut down.A big waist to try in those conditions.If you watch the pushout of snow video on Taft you'll see almost all the snow right next to the towers.Those towers guns are not great in high winds.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 20, 2016)

Did I say waist?Oh boy.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 20, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Did I say waist?Oh boy.



A big waist. C'mon, it's the holidays. Everyone indulges.


----------



## dlague (Dec 20, 2016)

Funny to read this thread!  From the looks of things this has been one of the best openings for Cannon that I can recall - although Dec 20th 2014 was a good day on mittersill due a two foot dump.  And yet this opening is not good enough.  Why?  Almost as if the thought process is best is not good enough.  You were lucky if you skied Mittersill before mid January (exception Dec. 2014).  Take a look at last year on Dec 19th.  Now, be happy with what you have this year!

Dec 19th 2015


Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 21, 2016)

Heck,were we open the 19th?If so maybe just barely.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 21, 2016)

Skied cannon today, first time this year and second time in several years. Conditions were scraped down glare ice nearly everywhere, after skiing crotched regularly this year we were disappointed. Cannot understand why they were blowing on mittersill all day when the upper mountain clearly needed to be refreshed. Had a cannon pass some 7 or 8 years ago and they left a gun running on the connector between the Peabody and cannonball, this approach was sorely needed today.

One question - there were numerous valves that appeared to be losing large volumes of air to the atmosphere on the upper mountain, but there was no snow being blown on cannon proper. Are cannon and mitt on the same air loop?


----------



## dlague (Dec 21, 2016)

thebigo said:


> Skied cannon today, first time this year and second time in several years. Conditions were scraped down glare ice nearly everywhere, after skiing crotched regularly this year we were disappointed. Cannot understand why they were blowing on mittersill all day when the upper mountain clearly needed to be refreshed. Had a cannon pass some 7 or 8 years ago and they left a gun running on the connector between the Peabody and cannonball, this approach was sorely needed today.


Not surprised after rain and  refreezing.  They are probably going to tune up trails for the weekend.  Plus they are getting Mittersill ready for a race event coming in early January.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thebigo (Dec 21, 2016)

Positive feedback on the new bar, great beer selection and atmosphere


----------



## Puck it (Dec 22, 2016)

Stay away! Cannon sucks really bad.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 22, 2016)

thebigo said:


> Positive feedback on the new bar, great beer selection and atmosphere



Wish they would have put a higher ceiling in with big windows for views of the mtn. Like in the other section of the lodge.


----------



## dlague (Dec 22, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Stay away! Cannon sucks really bad.


Ok I will!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Dec 22, 2016)

thebigo said:


> Positive feedback on the new bar, great beer selection and atmosphere


There is a new bar?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 22, 2016)

dlague said:


> There is a new bar?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



About 10 years ago now


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 22, 2016)

thebigo said:


> Positive feedback on the new bar, great beer selection and atmosphere



That new bar is 7 years old.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 22, 2016)

Pretty bony out there for lunch turns. Upper Gremlin looked deadly - saw a boarded hook a front edge and penguin slide for ~75 feet. Front five were a decent mix. Paulie's has nice snow on the right side with boilerplate on the left. Rocket & Gary's good. 

Looked like all snowmaking efforts were on Mittersill. A groomer was laying tracks on the training slope.


----------



## dlague (Dec 22, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> About 10 years ago now


Oh Cannonball Public then!

That is no longer a new bar - apparently it has been a while for the person that posted that.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thebigo (Dec 22, 2016)

dlague said:


> Oh Cannonball Public then!
> 
> That is no longer a new bar - apparently it has been a while for the person that posted that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Apparently been nine years since I was at cannon without kids.


----------



## dlague (Dec 23, 2016)

thebigo said:


> Apparently been nine years since I was at cannon without kids.


Hopefully you had a good experience on your return - sounds like you enjoyed Cannonball Pub at least.  We like it there too - great beer selection  and the food is pretty good too.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 24, 2016)

My daughter and I took a tour de Cannon today.  Parking seemed crowded but lodge and slopes were not. Took a few rides on the new t bar, double was not spinning. Superslope was ok.  You and your posse can definitely rip gs turns in blue angel/flying v formation if that's your thing. Does make Mitt not seem so much like Siberia, for better or worse.

Compared to last year, it's nice just having terrain open.  Some bare spots and glare on the open terrain.....and 40' whales on unopened Baron's.

Merry Xmas y'all


----------



## yeggous (Dec 25, 2016)

witch hobble said:


> My daughter and I took a tour de Cannon today.  Parking seemed crowded but lodge and slopes were not. Took a few rides on the new t bar, double was not spinning. Superslope was ok.  You and your posse can definitely rip gs turns in blue angel/flying v formation if that's your thing. Does make Mitt not seem so much like Siberia, for better or worse.
> 
> Compared to last year, it's nice just having terrain open.  Some bare spots and glare on the open terrain.....and 40' whales on unopened Baron's.
> 
> Merry Xmas y'all



How was the snow? The wife and I are debating where to go tomorrow. Is it brick solid or is ungroomed skiable?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 26, 2016)

Caught this one Friday afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Dec 26, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> View attachment 21340
> 
> Caught this one Friday afternoon.
> 
> ...


awesome pic.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 27, 2016)

New t-bar is broke.I heard braking issues.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 27, 2016)

Bummer as today is the celebration for its completion...


----------



## dlague (Dec 27, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> New t-bar is broke.I heard braking issues.


Not good considering the racing event planned for early January.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 27, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Bummer as today is the celebration for its completion...



Ya and they moved that event to the Peabody lodge,it says for the celebration of the completion of that project.Except that project is not complete if the lift doesn't work.Oh well.


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 28, 2016)

Some awkward bedfellows at that ceremony no doubt


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 29, 2016)

The thaw/freeze cycle was no friend of Cannon yesterday. Top of the mtn was okay until 11 then became like the rest of the mtn a scraped off mess. Not a seat to be found in the lodge/pub. No lines at all except in cafe and trying to get into the pub. Skied until 2:30 then went to the Woodstock brewery.


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> The thaw/freeze cycle was no friend of Cannon yesterday. Top of the mtn was okay until 11 then became like the rest of the mtn a scraped off mess. Not a seat to be found in the lodge/pub. No lines at all except in cafe and trying to get into the pub. Skied until 2:30 then went to the Woodstock brewery.


Well I guess that is about to change today!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Dec 29, 2016)

I bagged today.  Wind hold for Tram and Cannonball. Add Mittersil and eagle cliff


----------



## Angus (Dec 29, 2016)

Some help please, tomorrow, Friday, planning on heading to Cannon. NWS forecast at elevation... [FONT=&quot]Very windy, with a west wind 35 to 45 mph, with gusts as high as 55 mph.[/FONT]  Does this portend windholds?? Don't much care about Tram but planning on skiing Profile lift primarily.


----------



## Tin (Dec 29, 2016)

Angus said:


> Some help please, tomorrow, Friday, planning on heading to Cannon. NWS forecast at elevation... Very windy, with a west wind 35 to 45 mph, with gusts as high as 55 mph.  Does this portend windholds?? Don't much care about Tram but planning on skiing Profile lift primarily.




If it isnt running today, I would put $20 down it doesn't tomorrow.


----------



## Jully (Dec 29, 2016)

Tin said:


> If it isnt running today, I would put $20 down it doesn't tomorrow.



Well maybe. I don't know much about the Cannonball wind exposure, but the winds are switching directions when the storm exits. West winds tomorrow but southeast winds today. Not sure if that wind direction matters much for the lift though...


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2016)

Cannonball lift will more than likely not be operating.  West winds would be across the face of Cannon.  By more than likely Zoomer, Peabody, Eagle Cliff and Tuckerbook lifts will run.  Even those at Mittersill if open yet.  There will be plenty to ski and the trees will probably offer the best skiing.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 29, 2016)

IT BEGINS



Cannon is back there in the clouds.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 30, 2016)

*8am update - Patrol just dropped ropes on Upper & Middle Hardscrabble, and Global Warming, Go Green Glade and Kinsman Glades. More to come.

*This is a good sign the mountain picked up more than surrounding areas. Only about 5" at my house, snow report states 12-14".


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 30, 2016)

Holy frijoles.  I hope they made some coin today.  But I also hope a lot of these peeps never come back.


----------



## bootladder (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## bootladder (Dec 30, 2016)

We saw those ticket lines and turned around to go do some snowshoeing.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 30, 2016)

witch hobble said:


> Holy frijoles.  I hope they made some coin today.  But I also hope a lot of these peeps never come back.



+1 !

Insane today. All ticket window peeps. Tramhouse must have had 100 people in line at 8am to buy tickets. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Dec 30, 2016)

Glad the wind didn't blow and you were all out to enjoy it! Think I owe Puck It $20 though.


----------



## Monica (Dec 30, 2016)

Gonna be there tomorrow with the rest of the world!!!


----------



## Monica (Dec 31, 2016)

It was great today! Not half as many people!


----------



## Monica (Dec 31, 2016)

Can this picture be shared on Facebook? AZ page?


----------



## petergriffen (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm trying to go tomorrow for a bit with my 5 year old. Let me know how today is please.


----------



## bootladder (Jan 1, 2017)

Monica said:


> Can this picture be shared on Facebook? AZ page?



OK by me.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 3, 2017)

One of the crowdest days in my 40 years at Cannon.Apparently most other mts also.Wally world,Cannon,Loon and BW all sold out.I never seen a line of cars waiting to get into the Peabody area more than 5 deep.Cars were backed up down the off ramp onto 93.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 3, 2017)

Six inches of snow and people lose their minds. Combination of hysteria and xmas vacation.


----------



## dlague (Jan 3, 2017)

Abubob said:


> Six inches of snow and people lose their minds. Combination of hysteria and xmas vacation.


Combination of last season and the goods being there right now?  Never know what January brings.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 3, 2017)

dlague said:


> Combination of last season and the goods being there right now?  Never know what January brings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


Everybody has the internet these days......i 93 corridor was predicted to be in the bull's eye days ahead (wound up being west of the meat, but still feastable.) Plus xmas..... hell, there were probably some people still waiting to use the gear they got for xmas 2015!


----------



## Monica (Jan 3, 2017)

Sweet thanks!!!!


----------



## Monica (Jan 3, 2017)

Did Cannon get snow or rain today? Attitash snowed all day 17 runs sweet riding with low visibility at times! Worth the drive! Just got home! Curious about Cannon for Wednesday!


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 4, 2017)

Monica said:


> Did Cannon get snow or rain today? Attitash snowed all day 17 runs sweet riding with low visibility at times! Worth the drive! Just got home! Curious about Cannon for Wednesday!



Franconia had almost no precipitation of any kind all day yesterday. Overnight was a mix of snow/slop, but better than I expected (I'm at 1,400 feet so may be better at higher elevation). This morning is downright nasty.


----------



## burnsfp (Jan 5, 2017)

I have hiked Cannon and the surrounding mountains all my life but I have only skied it once.  My dad always said that if you could ski Cannon you could ski anywhere.


----------



## freeski (Jan 5, 2017)

burnsfp said:


> I have hiked Cannon and the surrounding mountains all my life but I have only skied it once.  My dad always said that if you could ski Cannon you could ski anywhere.



I always thought this was true until a hard pack day in Sugarloaf snowfields.


----------



## colinuberalles (Jan 5, 2017)

burnsfp said:


> I have hiked Cannon and the surrounding mountains all my life but I have only skied it once.  My dad always said that if you could ski Cannon you could ski anywhere.



It made me a better snowboarder for sure! Cannon can be absolutely brutal, but it's also the best/most fun around when conditions are good. I'm hearing that it's getting crowded lately, which is a bummer because the biggest factor for me is the smaller lines.


----------



## redwinger (Jan 5, 2017)

anyone ski cannon today?  likely heading up tomorrow morning, wanted to see if they roped anything off after it firmed up the last couple of days.


----------



## skifree (Jan 5, 2017)

freeski said:


> I always thought this was true until a hard pack day in Sugarloaf snowfields.



+1


----------



## dlague (Jan 5, 2017)

colinuberalles said:


> It made me a better snowboarder for sure! Cannon can be absolutely brutal, but it's also the best/most fun around when conditions are good. I'm hearing that it's getting crowded lately, which is a bummer because the biggest factor for me is the smaller lines.



I found holidays can be tough, then again it can be tough anywhere.  Race days can be tough as well, however, that may change if races are held on the Mittersill side (not that anyone wants that either).  Having skied there regularly for two seasons (does not make me an expert but....), those are the times where lines are an issue. other than that generally pretty good.  The summit chair (Cannonball, should be Profile now right?) can be busy a lot.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 5, 2017)

This is probably the most crowded I've ever seen it at Cannon. The entire student body of PSU was there (one was an intern at the time where I work). Anyway - as crowded as it seemed there were no lift lines to speak of - maybe waited for two or three chairs at any given time. The tram was running I think but I never had to wait.



PSU day out by Bob Misuraca, on Flickr


----------



## dlague (Jan 5, 2017)

Race teams are there!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## katie0406 (Jan 6, 2017)

Yay Cannon! It is great for a quick but hard hike in the summer too


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 10, 2017)

Nasty Sunday visibility.Love the snowmaking effort but boy there were areas of the mt that had zero visibilty.I had to stop many times because I had no clue where I was.This pic was when it actaully cleared quite a bit.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 10, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Nasty Sunday visibility.Love the snowmaking effort but boy there were areas of the mt that had zero visibilty.I had to stop many times because I had no clue where I was.This pic was when it actaully cleared quite a bit.


I have been there on a clear day but downwind of snowmaking on the next trail over was a whiteout.


----------



## SLoMo (Jan 11, 2017)

If you're not here today, you're missing out!! 42 degrees, not a cloud, 5-8 inches last night and it's like Spring skiing in January!!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 11, 2017)

SLoMo said:


> If you're not here today, you're missing out!! 42 degrees, not a cloud, 5-8 inches last night and it's like Spring skiing in January!!


Fcksummer is already rubbing it in with text messages and pics.


----------



## mlkrgr (Jan 11, 2017)

Man, what a difference a day makes! It felt like it was 0 degrees once you get above midway up the mountain and a lot of the mountain was icy.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 11, 2017)

SLoMo said:


> If you're not here today, you're missing out!! 42 degrees, not a cloud, 5-8 inches last night and it's like Spring skiing in January!!


You're overselling it.  It was a great day, I'd call it 3-4" dense wind buffed cream cheese at the top and 1" of thawing out refrozen slurpee at the bottom. Skied some woods that I hadn't been into in a couple years.  Should help the woods and the groomers.


----------



## SLoMo (Jan 11, 2017)

We were def in different places then: I'm a picky girly skier who hates being cold and anything remotely refreeze, and I had a STELLAR day! Finally quit when the lifts shut down. Long sleeve shirt and a buff kept me comfortable all day. No complaints here!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 12, 2017)

In case nobody saw this,I had a friend post pics of the whales on Skylite a few days ago.


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 12, 2017)

The whales around the mountain were huge when I was there yesterday. 

I thought yesterday was excellent, the woods were all in great shape. The wind delays actually helped out, by the time the front 5 got skied off they opened the rest of the mountain and everything was untouched again. Shame about the weather today, it's going to set them back a bit.


----------



## dlague (Jan 12, 2017)

fcksummer said:


> The whales around the mountain were huge when I was there yesterday.
> 
> I thought yesterday was excellent, the woods were all in great shape. The wind delays actually helped out, by the time the front 5 got skied off they opened the rest of the mountain and everything was untouched again. Shame about the weather today, it's going to set them back a bit.



As long as they keep the whales they will be fine!  Good strategy too!


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 12, 2017)

dlague said:


> As long as they keep the whales they will be fine!  Good strategy too!



Save the whales  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 13, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 20, 2017)

Pirates of the High Skis! returns to Cannon on Saturday, February 4:

[FONT=&quot]Arrgh! It’s Pirates of the High Skis! at ye great, grand Cannon Mountain! [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Come dressed as a pirate or a wench and join us for an adventurous day of skiing and hunting for treasures. The day will include: discounted lunch voucher, treasure maps, swag bags, tattoo parlour, contests, portrait gallery, raffles and other fun and festive activities! Pre-register at[/FONT]adaptivesportspartners.org/news-events/phs/[FONT=&quot], on the deck at Peabody (weekends) or at the Adaptive meeting area in the lower level of the Peabody Lodge and get a free Luck ‘O Brotherhood raffle ticket (value $10!).[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]And the earlier you register – the more chances you have to win treasures! Treasure coins are used to enter to win one of three Treasures an[/FONT][FONT=&quot]d the only way to get a treasure coin is to complete the treasure tasks or by registering early (an extra coin is given for each day registered prior to the event). So, hurry and register now! 

Not a Cannon Season Pass holder? Not a problem! We’ve got a special ticket rate for you. Just register before February 1st and on your registration you will have the option to buy discounted tickets: Adult (18-64): $48, Teen (13-17): $41, Junior (6-12): $37, Senior (65+): $37, Tuckerbrook Area Only Ticket: $38 (lift ticket prices do not include PHS event registration fee). Registration is just $25 for 17 and under, $35 for 18 and over and $120 for a team of four.

Please contact the ASPNC office for additional information and registration.#PHS2017[/FONT]


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 20, 2017)

wtcobb said:


> Pirates of the High Skis! returns to Cannon on Saturday, February 4:
> 
> Arrgh! It’s Pirates of the High Skis! at ye great, grand Cannon Mountain!
> 
> ...




Right so:


                                     $25.00                                     -                 Pirates or Wenches (17 & Under)
                                     $35.00                                     -                 Pirates or Wenches (18+)
                                     $120.00                                     -                 Team of 4 (Main Contact Person)
                                    Free                                     -                 Rest of the Team of 4
                                     $83.00                                     -                 Pirate/Wench Registration (18+) including Adult (18-64) Lift Tickets
                                     $66.00                                     -                 Pirates or Wenches (17 & Under) including Teen (13 - 17)  Lift Tickets
                                     $62.00                                     -                 Pirates or Wenches (6-12) including Junior (6 - 12) Lift Ticket
                                     $76.00                                     -                 Pirates/Wenches Senior (65+) including Lift Tickets


----------



## Farleyman (Jan 26, 2017)

hows cannon holding up? haven't been in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 26, 2017)

Farleyman said:


> hows cannon holding up? haven't been in 2-3 weeks.



Heard it was very "firm" yesterday.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 26, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Heard it was very "firm" yesterday.



Same as Monday.  Frozen Cord.  Let everyone know over the weekend.


----------



## dlague (Jan 26, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Same as Monday.  Frozen Cord.  Let everyone know over the weekend.


When it becomes even harder with colder temps?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 27, 2017)

Pretty firm is exactly right.We did have some soft snow last weekend with the warm weather but a few mornings were really hard up top.It all froze up for Monday also.They need some natural love for sure.


----------



## redwinger (Jan 27, 2017)

any snow last night?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 27, 2017)

1 inch


----------



## dlague (Jan 27, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> 1 inch


Enough to to hide places where you need to dig your edges in.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 27, 2017)

Heard it was real good yesterday.I'm thinking thats because it was warm.Wondering how the freeze up will effect it though.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2017)

Will find out tomorrow then.


----------



## redwinger (Jan 28, 2017)

Really nice out there today. Go green was the run of the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## becca m (Jan 28, 2017)

AMAZING morning at Cannon... a bit of fresh pow, then, went around the back side and skinned up the Tuckerbrook Ski Trail to Mitty in the pm... super -sweeeeeet!!!   Not many feshies left for the exiting crowd from Cannon down Tuckerbrook in the late pm   :grin:


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 30, 2017)

becca m said:


> AMAZING morning at Cannon... a bit of fresh pow, then, went around the back side and skinned up the Tuckerbrook Ski Trail to Mitty in the pm... super
> How is the coverage on Tuckerbrook..especially down low?


----------



## becca m (Jan 30, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> becca m said:
> 
> 
> > AMAZING morning at Cannon... a bit of fresh pow, then, went around the back side and skinned up the Tuckerbrook Ski Trail to Mitty in the pm... super
> ...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks for the recon report.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 31, 2017)

Just an fyi.Cannon is doing its annual 2fer1 on Superbowl Sunday.


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 1, 2017)

According to the snow report this morning, DJ's is now open for business...


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 1, 2017)

wtcobb said:


> According to the snow report this morning, DJ's is now open for business...



Rope is still across kinsmen and tramline as on this morning when we went by


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 1, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> Rope is still across kinsmen and tramline as on this morning when we went by



I must have read the alternative snow report.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 1, 2017)

wtcobb said:


> I must have read the alternative snow report.



Lol !! We checked going by after skiing Vista and no dice ! 
Cannons skiing very nicely today ! Should be a good weekend !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 1, 2017)

Good to hear! I'll be there Saturday for Pirates & Sunday with ASPNC. Heading to skin Burke tonight - hopefully good stuff there as well.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 1, 2017)

wtcobb said:


> Good to hear! I'll be there Saturday for Pirates & Sunday with ASPNC. Heading to skin Burke tonight - hopefully good stuff there as well.



Have fun tonight ! See you Saturday !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 6, 2017)

wtcobb said:


> Good to hear! I'll be there Saturday for Pirates & Sunday with ASPNC.
> Did you see the pirate standing on top of Tower 4 of the detach?


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 6, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Did you see the pirate standing on top of Tower 4 of the detach?



Ha! I missed that. It was great to see so many people participating and joining the fun. This year was the most successful event since it started in 2011!


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 10, 2017)

How's the mountain holding up? Might have to venture out Sunday depending on the amount of wind. Anyone else


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 10, 2017)

I was at the mountain for my daughter's ski race today. I only skied Mitti. It was blower on top of boilerplate.  Brutal wind.


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 13, 2017)

Did it blow off today?  Hoping to get out Thursday. I can handle just staying in the woods if they are good


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 14, 2017)

petergriffen said:


> Did it blow off today?  Hoping to get out Thursday. I can handle just staying in the woods if they are good



Not sure but I saw that both tram and peabody quad closed yesterday afternoon. Strange thing was the cannonball quad was open. How do you get to it? Skin?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 14, 2017)

Talked to a friend that skied Monday and he said the Zoomer pod snow was very consistant but hard underneath.The top was windblown.They got more overnight.bluebird today.The Peabody was down for a while but not for wind.He saw mechanics going up in the maintainance basket.Guessing a switch problem on a tower.


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 14, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Talked to a friend that skied Monday and he said the Zoomer pod snow was very consistant but hard underneath.The top was windblown.They got more overnight.bluebird today.The Peabody was down for a while but not for wind.He saw mechanics going up in the maintainance basket.Guessing a switch problem on a tower.



Peabody and Eagle both had mechanical issues, I hear. Also heard Mittersill was superb. 

I suppose you could take Mitty lift and ski down to Cannonball, making the traverse to Vail's back bowls look easy.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 14, 2017)

wtcobb said:


> Peabody and Eagle both had mechanical issues, I hear. Also heard Mittersill was superb.
> 
> I suppose you could take Mitty lift and ski down to Cannonball, making the traverse to Vail's back bowls look easy.



Thats a pretty big hike above the Mittersill lift.Actually,its the same vertical climb from there or from the top of the Eagle Cliff,about 500ft.


----------



## dlague (Feb 14, 2017)

wtcobb said:


> Peabody and Eagle both had mechanical issues, I hear. Also heard Mittersill was superb.
> 
> I suppose you could take Mitty lift and ski down to Cannonball, making the traverse to Vail's back bowls look easy.



What traverse at Vail are you talking about, you can drop in almost anywhere and lift chain to anything.  The back bowls are pretty easy to get to.  Going from Mittersill to the runs off Cannonball looks like it requires hiking 500 vert. with distance even more.  I would rather ski Mittersill and Zoomer.


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 14, 2017)

dlague said:


> What traverse at Vail are you talking about, you can drop in almost anywhere and lift chain to anything.  The back bowls are pretty easy to get to.  Going from Mittersill to the runs off Cannonball looks like it requires hiking 500 vert. with distance even more.  I would rather ski Mittersill and Zoomer.



Blue Sky.

I had no amount of sincerity in suggesting using Mittersill lift to ski runs off Cannonball.


----------



## dlague (Feb 14, 2017)

wtcobb said:


> Blue Sky.
> 
> I had no amount of sincerity in suggesting using Mittersill lift to ski runs off Cannonball.



ah got it!


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 14, 2017)

Looking like some snow tomorrow. I'll more than likely be there Thursday if anyone else is around.


----------



## 180 (Feb 14, 2017)

Friday , I hope


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 15, 2017)

petergriffen said:


> Looking like some snow tomorrow. I'll more than likely be there Thursday if anyone else is around.



Snow started falling at 6:30 this morning!


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 15, 2017)

dlague said:


> ah got it!



Unless you're looking for a real workout and enjoy slow chairlift rides, then Mitty it is!

IIRC Blue Sky was a pain to get to from the resort front. I went several years ago with a group and some in the party were intent on skiing the basin - we spent half the morning going up, down, and across trying to get there. In the afternoon we said screw it and skied whatever was in front of us with no plan or direction - we had a much better time with that approach!


----------



## dlague (Feb 15, 2017)

wtcobb said:


> Unless you're looking for a real workout and enjoy slow chairlift rides, then Mitty it is!
> 
> IIRC Blue Sky was a pain to get to from the resort front. I went several years ago with a group and some in the party were intent on skiing the basin - we spent half the morning going up, down, and across trying to get there. In the afternoon we said screw it and skied whatever was in front of us with no plan or direction - we had a much better time with that approach!


True not direct route from a lift perspective.  It takes a minimum of two lift rides but you can get there from Sun Up Bowl.  Then again Blue Sky is not even connected to the front side.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 15, 2017)

Thought I'd share a friends pic of Franconia yesterday.After pow turns on Cannon she did some x-country here in the valley later.Love it.


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 15, 2017)

Nice! Ski Hearth is on my commute - love this view each morning. Yesterday was post-card worthy.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 15, 2017)

Absolutely puking big fat flakes just through Franconia Notch. Whiteout conditions so drive carefully.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 15, 2017)

I have a friend reporting about 10 inches so far.


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 15, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Thought I'd share a friends pic of Franconia yesterday.After pow turns on Cannon she did some x-country here in the valley later.Love it.



what XC ski area is this?


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 15, 2017)

Bumpsis said:


> what XC ski area is this?



Ski Hearth


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 15, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> I have a friend reporting about 10 inches so far.


hell yeah! I just hope the kids school doesn't get cancelled


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 16, 2017)

10-12 overnight.Claiming 20 overall since yesterday morning.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 16, 2017)

Bumpsis said:


> what XC ski area is this?



Ski Hearth Farm on Streeter Pond rd.


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 16, 2017)

2 hr delay down here in Pembroke will be heading up asap


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 16, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> 10-12 overnight.Claiming 20 overall since yesterday morning.



That's sounds legit. 14+ at Mt. Eustis this morning.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 16, 2017)

Just got off the phone with a friend.All he kept saying was "its deep its deep"!About 2 ft now since yesterday morning and still snowing.Unfortuanately,I think its going to be an f-in zoo this weekend.Wish I could get there tomorrow.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 16, 2017)

Cannon is a place I have always wanted to hit with 2feet of pow. I hope you guys can get after it before the weekend!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 16, 2017)

Its rare when Cannon has 2 ft of consistant snowfall thats not windblown.Very very rare.


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 16, 2017)

As good time as any to hit Bear Gut...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 16, 2017)

Ok,heres my strange friend who gives us daily updates on conditions.Couldn't figure out how to upload these but here is the link to his FB page and 3 short videos he posted today.Hit the right arrow to see the next 2.
https://www.facebook.com/thomas.nor...41240485323/10210241085281443/?type=3&theater


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 16, 2017)

Somethings up with my sw here.I cant edit that last post and I gotta go,.Sorry.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 16, 2017)

Unreal today.  Best day in over two years for me.  Thigh deep in unmarked glades.  Boot to knee deep everywhere else.  Upper mountain was terrible visibility. One and done. Everything on the front 5 and glades off above traverse to Tram.  Mitty was great also.  Knee deep down Taft Training Slope.


----------



## 180 (Feb 16, 2017)

going tomorrow, looking for a AZ friend to show me around.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 16, 2017)

180 said:


> going tomorrow, looking for a AZ friend to show me around.


may be there tomorrow


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 16, 2017)

I'll be there Saturday


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 19, 2017)

Cannon yesterday was great. Most everything was tracked out but still managed to find a couple hundred vertical feet of a tight untracked chute with boot to knee deep powder. Crowds weren't bad after you got past the line for getting tickets. Tramline and Kinsman were skiing nicely too.


----------



## ceo (Feb 19, 2017)

Friend of mine who typically skis Jackson Hole was up there Saturday for the first time on my recommendation, and reported an epic powder day. I was compelled to remind him that this was an atypical Cannon experience.


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 19, 2017)

Hopefully going back tomorrow only supposed to be 30 so it may be icy again?


----------



## Puck it (Feb 19, 2017)

May be a last minute call in the morning and drive up later.


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 19, 2017)

Crowded out there today.  Windy with clouds moving fast across the summit.  Snow cone/mashed potatoes surface.  Crazy what a couple warm days and the start of Mass vaca week can do to a place!!!


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 19, 2017)

Also, not sure I've seen it mentioned this year,  but I strongly approve of the new contoured Baron's > Raven Ridge connector trail. Got rid of that awkward, terrible luge track t-bone into beginner terrain transition.


----------



## becca m (Feb 19, 2017)

now they just need a magic carpet over the saddle to Mitty       hahaha   took me 8 minutes to lug my snowboard over on Saturday but then, once at the bottom of the double, had to wait in an insane line of at least 10 minutes!!!


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2017)

becca m said:


> now they just need a magic carpet over the saddle to Mitty       hahaha   took me 8 minutes to lug my snowboard over on Saturday but then, once at the bottom of the double, had to wait in an insane line of at least 10 minutes!!!



Easier to go to Tuckerbrook area and cut over from Rabbit Path.  No hiking required.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 21, 2017)

*a few pictures from Sunday 2/19*

A few pics from Sunday. It froze up overnight but got warm enough by late morning that pretty much everything softened up, despite being mostly cloudy all day.

View at the top of Vista. Vista got sun early in the day and softened up pretty quickly.


a bit of sun in echo woods


somewhere in GoGreen Glade.



Coverage and surface were great despite the weather change since last week.
This was my first time skiing Mittersill since the widening of Baron's and everything else.
I'll just say the changes are... interesting.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 21, 2017)

eatskisleep said:


> . Crowds weren't bad after you got past the line for getting tickets. .


Not sure where you usually ski but I totally disagree about the crowds.They were awfull.I left at noon.Cannon totally ran out of all their parking.On my way back to my house in Mittersill I saw something I've nevr seen before,Cars parked all along in front of the fire station blocking all access to the 2 overhead doors.What?I hope they were told to park there cuz maybe there is no truck in that garage.On Sunday,Cannon made more parking by pushing snow back on Mittersill road by the Mitty parking pods.They had cars parked head in with maybe 30 cars there.Parking has never been allowed on that road before.When I left Monday afternoon they had pushed back a lot further down along  that road.Total shitshow on Sunday morning as there was a long delay to regroom all the trails they groomed that night which had frozen up.By the time I was able to load the Brookside chair and get to the Peabody,the line was out past Gremlin.See you later.Yesterday was back to like a regular weekend day with no wait at all.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 21, 2017)

witch hobble said:


> Also, not sure I've seen it mentioned this year,  but I strongly approve of the new contoured Baron's > Raven Ridge connector trail. Got rid of that awkward, terrible luge track t
> That connection last year was awfull.Agreed that the new one is light years better.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Feb 21, 2017)

I made my annual return to Cannon for president's day weekend on Sunday, and I don't really remember crowds like that (maybe on Superbowl Sunday?), though liftlines really calmed down in the afternoon.

One of the reasons I decided to come back (well, the main reason) for a day was that Tramline and Kinsman were supposed to be open. I kept thinking that Patrol would drop the ropes on them as the day went on (it really seemed like the snow conditions definitely were good enough to do so), but they never did. I was really kinda bummed about that.  At least Mittersill was a blast in the afternoon.


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 23, 2017)

Skied for a few hours today. Melting fast. Felt like April. Baron's was lots o fun.

Parking lot ruts getting deep with this weather during vaca week.


----------



## SLoMo (Mar 2, 2017)

Front five looking dismal right now. But on a lighter note it's currently snowing in the Notch, so there's that!!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 2, 2017)

SLoMo said:


> Front five looking dismal right now. But on a lighter note it's currently snowing in the Notch, so there's that!!



And they are firing up sm on Garys,Rocket,Zoomer,and Avalanche right now.Plus some on Barons.


----------



## dlague (Mar 2, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> And they are firing up sm on Garys,Rocket,Zoomer,and Avalanche right now.Plus some on Barons.



They will do Baron's for sure since there is an event coming up.  Plus they fire up the front five so the Zoomer Bar can have a great spring.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 2, 2017)

dlague said:


> They will do Baron's for sure since there is an event coming up.  Plus they fire up the front five so the Zoomer Bar can have a great spring.



Actually,JD said they will make some snow on the top and Bottom there as the rest of the trail is hard just like the racers want.Same thing on the Taft slope.


----------



## freeski (Mar 5, 2017)

Light on top of Cannon-
Driving south at night toward Cannon you can't miss the bright light on the observation deck on the top of the mountain. I've seen it up close and it's pretty cool. Not at all like a street light. There are also a lot of antennas and I'd guess relay equipment up there.
Is the light the property of the state? What's it for?
I'd guess it warns planes of the White Mts. I can remember it being there in the mid 70's. It has kind of an eerie, star like look sometimes. If anyone knows any specifics I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 5, 2017)

freeski said:


> Light on top of Cannon-
> Driving south at night toward Cannon you can't miss the bright light on the observation deck on the top of the mountain. I've seen it up close and it's pretty cool. Not at all like a street light. There are also a lot of antennas and I'd guess relay equipment up there.
> Is the light the property of the state? What's it for?
> I'd guess it warns planes of the White Mts. I can remember it being there in the mid 70's. It has kind of an eerie, star like look sometimes. If anyone knows any specifics I'd appreciate it.



"Aliens Land Here!"


----------



## becca m (Mar 5, 2017)

I think it's a signaling device for the yeti   #cannonismine     hahaha


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 5, 2017)

freeski said:


> Light on top of Cannon-
> Driving south at night toward Cannon you can't miss the bright light on the observation deck on the top of the mountain. I've seen it up close and it's pretty cool. Not at all like a street light. There are also a lot of antennas and I'd guess relay equipment up there.
> Is the light the property of the state? What's it for?
> I'd guess it warns planes of the White Mts. I can remember it being there in the mid 70's. It has kind of an eerie, star like look sometimes. If anyone knows any specifics I'd appreciate it.



It is spooky. Doubt it's for planes. Probably to illuminate the equipment for the state communications.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## freeski (Mar 5, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> It is spooky. Doubt it's for planes. Probably to illuminate the equipment for the state communications.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Can it be seen from far north in the NEK or Canada?


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 5, 2017)

freeski said:


> Can it be seen from far north in the NEK or Canada?



It's to signal for the impending Canadian invasion.


----------



## bigbob (Mar 5, 2017)

Doesn't WMUR channel 9 have a repeater up there to cover the north country?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 6, 2017)

Cannon is pulling out all the stops.Sunday was tremendous skiing.I dont know how they did it but even most of the trails that didn't get new snowmaking were fantastic high speed cruising.Not a cloud,light wind,and zero lines made for a great day of skiing.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 6, 2017)

Another


----------



## rtjcbrown (Mar 6, 2017)

Cannon seems to have a nice setup for summit skiing, and becoming a player in late season skiing. Is this even a consideration due to state ownership?


----------



## dlague (Mar 6, 2017)

rtjcbrown said:


> Cannon seems to have a nice setup for summit skiing, and becoming a player in late season skiing. Is this even a consideration due to state ownership?



I think they come to a point where they start getting ready for summer operations and could careless about skiing!



> Greg Keeler, marketing director at Cannon Mountain, said the transition to summer starts as soon as the air gets warm.
> 
> “Some years, no matter what you have open, you can’t get people skiing,” Keeler said.
> 
> ...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 6, 2017)

Nope.They did it one year many moons ago using the tram and the upper quad.Went till May 1st.This year the GM said 2nd or 3rd weekend of April which is what they have been doing for some time now.


----------



## cm0311 (Mar 6, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Nope.They did it one year many moons ago using the tram and the upper quad.Went till May 1st.This year the GM said 2nd or 3rd weekend of April which is what they have been doing for some time now.



Are we sure it's not just the result of an NCAA commitment they have coming up?

Funny feeling tells me the snow making seizes after the competition.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 7, 2017)

Well,those races are done Friday.Cannon will be moving to the top by Thursday with another real cold window this weekend.They will continue through at least the weekend.I think the NCAA had a little to do with it but I only expected to them make snow here and there where it was really needed.That still would have looked great for all these visiting racers and support but they went way beyond laying huge amounts and will continue after they are gone.


----------



## dlague (Mar 7, 2017)

cm0311 said:


> Are we sure it's not just the result of an NCAA commitment they have coming up?
> 
> Funny feeling tells me the snow making seizes after the competition.


Based on where they are making snow basically all over, it has little to do with it.  Garys is often used for racing but not that event which is actually going to be on Mittersill side.  They are making on many trails off Zoomer and Peabody lifts.  And now it sounds like they are going after the summit area.  So it has more to do with season longevity.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## nhskier1969 (Mar 11, 2017)

Wow you Cannon lovers, must love this...
http://unofficialnetworks.com/2017/03/watch-tram-cannon


----------



## Abubob (Mar 13, 2017)

nhskier1969 said:


> Wow you Cannon lovers, must love this...
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/2017/03/watch-tram-cannon


:blink: :roll:


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 13, 2017)

What in the hell did I just watch?

In regards to snowmaking, guns still firing yesterday.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 13, 2017)

wtcobb said:


> What in the hell did I just watch?
> 
> In regards to snowmaking, guns still firing yesterday.


Guns going off tomorrow.  They are now on mid mountain.


----------



## SkiMom80 (Mar 13, 2017)

Looking for tips.  Heading to Cannon for the first time on Saturday, and it looks a bit complicated to get around the mountain.  We'll need be at the Brookside learning center to drop off and pick up the 3-year-old off at 10:00, 11:30, 1:00, and 2:30.  I'd like to explore all over the mountain, but the Mittersill chair, Zoomer chair, and tram look like a PITA to get to.  Thoughts? Tips?  Thanks!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 13, 2017)

SkiMom80 said:


> Looking for tips.  Heading to Cannon for the first time on Saturday, and it looks a bit complicated to get around the mountain.  We'll need be at the Brookside learning center to drop off and pick up the 3-year-old off at 10:00, 11:30, 1:00, and 2:30.  I'd like to explore all over the mountain, but the Mittersill chair, Zoomer chair, and tram look like a PITA to get to.  Thoughts? Tips?  Thanks!


Go to Loon!!!!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 13, 2017)

SkiMom80 said:


> Looking for tips.  Heading to Cannon for the first time on Saturday, and it looks a bit complicated to get around the mountain.  We'll need be at the Brookside learning center to drop off and pick up the 3-year-old off at 10:00, 11:30, 1:00, and 2:30.  I'd like to explore all over the mountain, but the Mittersill chair, Zoomer chair, and tram look like a PITA to get to.  Thoughts? Tips?  Thanks!



Nothing at Cannon is a pita to get to.  You can get to Mittersill from the Peabody base.  You can get to both the Zoomer and tram from the top of Peabody.  

Get there early...!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 13, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Go to Loon!!!!






Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 13, 2017)

About the only big mt thats easier to get around is Wildcat.If your there early,park right near Brookside learning center.there are plenty of pods to park all along the Brookside learning area.To get to Mittersill you dont actually need a lift but there would be a little pushing/skating,  but I ski down from those pods to the lower (Tuckerbrook) lift.Its short,exit right and you will be right at Mittersill.


----------



## dlague (Mar 13, 2017)

SkiMom80 said:


> Looking for tips.  Heading to Cannon for the first time on Saturday, and it looks a bit complicated to get around the mountain.  We'll need be at the Brookside learning center to drop off and pick up the 3-year-old off at 10:00, 11:30, 1:00, and 2:30.  I'd like to explore all over the mountain, but the Mittersill chair, Zoomer chair, and tram look like a PITA to get to.  Thoughts? Tips?  Thanks!



As others have stated everything you can ski to pretty easy.  You do not have to go to the summit to get to Mittersill - go to Tuckerbrook Quad and go down Rabbit Path and exit left.  To get to Zoomer Lift take Peabody Lift to any front trails or Eagle Cliff to Rocket or Gary's.  The best way to the tram is to get to Banshee or Jasper's From the Banshee Cut-thru from Avalanche.

Sounds like a lot but actually very easy!


----------



## SkiMom80 (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks, everyone!  I appreciate the info.  We're hoping to "graduate" to Cannon from BW as the kids get older.  We can't wait to try it out this weekend.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 13, 2017)

SkiMom80 said:


> Thanks, everyone!  I appreciate the info.  We're hoping to "graduate" to Cannon from BW as the kids get older.  We can't wait to try it out this weekend.


You should at BW.  Cannon sucks.  Try Loon though.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 13, 2017)

Cannon was skiing great today. They were blowing mid-mountain all day. Huge whales! The front face was very carveable today. No wind, no ice what a great day of skiing. Mittersil groomers (sad actually saying that but yes groomers but there would be nothing without them) were skiing great as well.


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 14, 2017)

You're never more than three lift rides from anywhere.  And most of the time only one or two.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 15, 2017)

Today was better than in Feb.  Snow was very light.  At least 18+. Woods are in play but need to ski light as there was now base down low.  No wind either today.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 20, 2017)

80s day was pretty damn fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiMom80 (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you for all who gave advice!  We had a GREAT day on Saturday (until the power went out at 2:30).  My 8- and 6-year-olds had a blast on all the steep stuff, and were blown away by the massive (compared to BW) terrain park!  The 3-year-old loved being able to take lessons, and LOVED skiing next to the cliffs with the ice falls on Middle Ravine.  The weather was great, the snow was great, the people were great, and the mountain was AWESOME.  We'll certainly be frequenting it more often!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 20, 2017)

SkiMom80 said:


> Thank you for all who gave advice!  We had a GREAT day on Saturday (until the power went out at 2:30).  My 8- and 6-year-olds had a blast on all the steep stuff, and were blown away by the massive (compared to BW) terrain park!  The 3-year-old loved being able to take lessons, and LOVED skiing next to the cliffs with the ice falls on Middle Ravine.  The weather was great, the snow was great, the people were great, and the mountain was AWESOME.  We'll certainly be frequenting it more often!


Bretton Woods and Loon are so much better!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 21, 2017)

Its been a while since we had a nice stretch of weather here.It was so nice I stayed for Monday.3 consectutive days of no clouds,no wind,and veryfew people.Saturday had a few but no more than maybe 5 minute wait.Sunday was ski on and Monday was almost eery as it seemed there was only about 50 people there.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 21, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> 3 consectutive days of no clouds,no wind,and very few people. Saturday had a few but no more than maybe 5 minute wait.Sunday was ski on and Monday was almost eery as it seemed there was only about 50 people there.


Wow. I think everyone was at Ragged. Busiest weekends there with cheap liftopia and $250 season's pass. Cannon better get on the stick. Maybe I'll be at Cannon THIS weekend. Maybe not. I'd rather stand in line with a pass that I broke even on in Dec than pay full rate really. Plus I've got a free pass that I promised to my brother to use the weekend anyway.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 21, 2017)

Great day at Cannon today!  Starting to get very thin in places.  Skied a lot at Mittersill.  Found some really cool trees and nice soft snow.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Mar 21, 2017)

catsup948 said:


> Great day at Cannon today!  Starting to get very thin in places.  Skied a lot at Mittersill.  Found some really cool trees and nice soft snow.  View attachment 22233View attachment 22234View attachment 22235
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Looks like the Birches or Bunny.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 21, 2017)

Above Golden Birches.  Very nice snow up there and great coverage.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Mar 21, 2017)

catsup948 said:


> Above Golden Birches.  Very nice snow up there and great coverage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


did you go in off liftline thru the rabbit hole


----------



## becca m (Mar 21, 2017)

looked like idiot's delight but what do I know.. that glade was blown out and brown well before the last storm


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 21, 2017)

Puck it said:


> did you go in off liftline thru the rabbit hole


 Yup!


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 22, 2017)

Puck it said:


> did you go in off liftline thru the rabbit hole



Take what the hole gives you? Or is that going too far...


----------



## Puck it (Mar 22, 2017)

fcksummer said:


> Take what the hole gives you? Or is that going too far...


For us.  No


----------



## bootladder (Mar 22, 2017)

Nice groomer ridges on Avalanche Monday.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 22, 2017)

bootladder said:


> Nice groomer ridges on Avalanche Monday.



Adds character to a rather boring slope


----------



## Puck it (Mar 22, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> Adds character to a rather boring slope


He probably expects warm chocolate chip cookies after lunch.  It ain't Beaver Creek.


----------



## bootladder (Mar 22, 2017)

Yo, I like warm chocolate chip cookies, but only once per year. 

Just want better, more consistent grooming. Thanks for the snowmakers - awesome this year! Much appreciated.  Please train the groomers on how to handle it. Groomers -> make it flat. Please.

Any other opinions on grooming?


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 22, 2017)

bootladder said:


> Yo, I like warm chocolate chip cookies, but only once per year.
> 
> Just want better, more consistent grooming. Thanks for the snowmakers - awesome this year! Much appreciated.  Please train the groomers on how to handle it. Groomers -> make it flat. Please.
> 
> Any other opinions on grooming?



Haha grooming. ! It will be flat in June 

Before the snowmaking upgrade I was thinking they should be sending the snowmakers and groomers to Killington for training. 
Snowmaking has improved but damn Helen Keller could do better grooming 

It's consistently poor at best. 
Skiing it every weekend you get used to it. Low expectations are set but I guess you have to take what the groomers give you !





Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## becca m (Mar 22, 2017)

i like the groomer ridges - adds challenge and builds character


----------



## Puck it (Mar 22, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> Haha grooming. ! It will be flat in June
> 
> Before the snowmaking upgrade I was thinking they should be sending the snowmakers and groomers to Killington for training.
> Snowmaking has improved but damn Helen Keller could do better grooming
> ...


Helen Keller, oh yeah.  Anne Frank's mother.


----------



## bootladder (Mar 22, 2017)

OK, I'll shut up. Grooming is fine. Right?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 23, 2017)

bootladder said:


> OK, I'll shut up. Grooming is fine. Right?


Bar glade grooming has been excellent.


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 23, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Bar glade grooming has been excellent.



The headwall has been an issue a few times. I'd like to see more consistency in that part of the trail.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 23, 2017)

Not Cannon-related, but I noticed some subpar grooming at Mt. Snow last weekend also with a decent amount of groomer ridges and just odd transitions.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 23, 2017)

Not Cannon-related?


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 23, 2017)

I figured it would be OK since we were on the topic of grooming, haha.


----------



## dlague (Mar 23, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I figured it would be OK since we were on the topic of grooming, haha.



Only if it is a Cannon regular!


----------



## granite (Mar 28, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> Adds character to a rather boring slope



Try skiing Extension at about 50 mph through the big directional change onto Avalanche and then hit the bottom of Avalanche at about 80 mph.  Don't think you will find that boring.  Make sure no one is your way.


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 28, 2017)

Watch out for the mogul field if you take the corner to tight too.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 28, 2017)

witch hobble said:


> Watch out for the mogul field if you take the corner to tight too.


At Big Sky I got forced into a mogul field by a downhill skier cutting into my path when I was doing maybe 40 or 45... the crash was UGLY but thankfully could have been much worse.  I just kept my board pointed straight and prepared for the crash as I hit that first bump.  I think I just kind of wound up laying down as I wound up on my stomach sliding and I think my arms took most of the impact because both shoulders were sore for a little while.  I slid so hard and fast my toe straps actually came completely undone.  I had never seen that before.

If I had tried to correct it I probably would have caught my toe edge or heel edge and really gotten myself hurt.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 28, 2017)

wtcobb said:


> Not Cannon-related?
> 
> View attachment 22248


That looks familiar ......


----------



## Puck it (Mar 28, 2017)

granite said:


> Try skiing Extension at about 50 mph through the big directional change onto Avalanche and then hit the bottom of Avalanche at about 80 mph.  Don't think you will find that boring.  Make sure no one is your way.


It is called racing the Tram. I have not done it in quite a few years though.  I used to get thumbs up from the coaches on the bottom of Banshee as I was flying by going Mach Schnell.  Oops tunaspeed.


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 29, 2017)

They need to speed up the tram to make it a fair race


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 29, 2017)

Many moons ago they used to run the tram every 6-8 minutes.Now I never use it but I thought it pretty much runs about every 10 minutes.Plenty of time to beat it boys!


----------



## wtcobb (Apr 3, 2017)

Lots of goods out there Saturday. 






Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 3, 2017)

Looking good.  Can't wait for Saturday.  Heading up with xwhaler

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 3, 2017)

So just saw this.....anyone get one?  What do they look like?



> If you haven't seen the new Swix special edition Cannon/Mittersill/FSC/Holderness pom-pom hat in Cannon Sports - check them out. They're selling like hotcakes so buy yours before they're gone!




http://www.cannonmt.com/snow-report.html


----------



## granite (Apr 4, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Many moons ago they used to run the tram every 6-8 minutes.Now I never use it but I thought it pretty much runs about every 10 minutes.Plenty of time to beat it boys!



Racing the tram means to get off the tram at the top station, run down the stairs-get your skis on and race to the bottom to get on the waiting tram before it leaves.  In other words, if you take the red tram up (ketchup) you ski down and get on the yellow tram (mustard) before it leaves.  You have about 2 1/2 minutes to do it if they are loading it up and leaving as fast as they can on a busy day.


----------



## Jully (Apr 4, 2017)

granite said:


> Racing the tram means to get off the tram at the top station, run down the stairs-get your skis on and race to the bottom to get on the waiting tram before it leaves.  In other words, if you take the red tram up (ketchup) you ski down and get on the yellow tram (mustard) before it leaves.  You have about 2 1/2 minutes to do it if they are loading it up and leaving as fast as they can on a busy day.



That makes more sense as 6-8 minutes down is a long time to get down. That said, 2.5 minutes including the walk down the steps is pretty aggressive!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 4, 2017)

Jully said:


> That makes more sense as 6-8 minutes down is a long time to get down. That said, 2.5 minutes including the walk down the steps is pretty aggressive!


Yup.  But it was fun.


----------



## Jully (Apr 4, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Yup.  But it was fun.



I don't doubt that!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 4, 2017)

Incredible day on Monday.


----------



## granite (Apr 4, 2017)

Jully said:


> That makes more sense as 6-8 minutes down is a long time to get down. That said, 2.5 minutes including the walk down the steps is pretty aggressive!



I've only tried it once.  I had to slow down three times because there were people in front of me.  As I arrived at the lower station, the tram was just starting to pull away; missed it by about 10 seconds.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2017)

Pretty killer day at Cannon today. Visibility was tough due to a wet goggle glazing fog, but the trees were killer from the 6" of fresh they picked up last night into the morning.  Probably 98% of terrain still skiable.  Hit most all of the upper mountain glades, spent some time over on Mittersill and finished off the day with a phenomenal run down Kinsman.

Xwhaler digging it







The BAD:

Some fat, power tripping turd Cannon employee shut down the Zoomer bar for the day!!!!

And...

Grown men can't eat hot dogs at the bar. We were asked to think of the hungry children.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Apr 8, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> the bad:
> 
> Some fat, power tripping turd cannon employee shut down the zoomer bar for the day!!!!





wtf!!!!


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 8, 2017)

What a day.  One of my best all season.   Super sneaky powder day up high.  Cannon delivered the goods today for sure.
Always a blast with the Cannon crew, thanks boys!


















Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Apr 8, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Grown men can't eat hot dogs at the bar. We were asked to think of the hungry children.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Wait, what?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2017)

Tin said:


> wtf!!!!


We took roadies on the lift. We fooled him.  And when I crushed my can,  no blood!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2017)

Edd said:


> Wait, what?


Andy is a youngster and orders off the kids menu all time and eats Happy Meals.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> What a day.  One of my best all season.   Super sneaky powder day up high.  Cannon delivered the goods today for sure.
> Always a blast with the Cannon crew, thanks boys!
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome day.  SkiLogik's would have been the ski for trees.  Legs are tired. And knees sore. That role in foreground means nothing.


----------



## fcksummer (Apr 8, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Andy is a youngster and orders off the kids menu all time and eats Happy Meals.



Knew I should have got the chili dogs 


[video]https://www.youtube.com/vHcDnsgrF0Q[/video]
[video]https://www.youtube.com/0AYyvnpIBHI[/video]


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2017)

fcksummer said:


> Knew I should have got the chili dogs
> 
> 
> [video]https://www.youtube.com/vHcDnsgrF0Q[/video]
> [video]https://www.youtube.com/0AYyvnpIBHI[/video]


Linky no worky.


----------



## fcksummer (Apr 8, 2017)

Try these. I Can't get them to embed 

https://youtu.be/0AYyvnpIBHI
https://youtu.be/vHcDnsgrF0Q


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2017)

fcksummer said:


> Try these. I Can't get them to embed
> 
> https://youtu.be/0AYyvnpIBHI
> https://youtu.be/vHcDnsgrF0Q







me fixy


----------



## becca m (Apr 8, 2017)

yah - Cannon was REALLY sweet today, as long as you stayed on the narrow/windy terrain and away from the vast expanses of wind-blown ice   

Mittersill was a fav for me today b/c nobody was there


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 10, 2017)

WTF?Never have that issue in the Brookside pods.As a matter of fact,we were drinking and bbqing away while talking with the franconia PD for 15 minutes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 10, 2017)

It was a heavier set guy with a goatee driving a blue Cannon pickup.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 10, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> It was a heavier set guy with a goatee driving a blue Cannon pickup.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



So he stopped you guys from drinking?Last year we were drinking in our usual pod when the chief of Franconia came walking over.We sort of put our beers out of view and he says "you guys dont have to hide those".He said there is no law against drinking there.He proceeded to shoot the crap with us for 1/2 and hour.Great guy


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 10, 2017)

He drove by in the truck on the way to the park building at base of Zoomer. Stared at us driving by and when he got out started yelling at us that "Those better not be beer cans" and went on to say that it's illegal to drink alcohol on SP property and also is against their liquor license.  Apparently this was the only time there has ever been an issue. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Apr 10, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> It was a heavier set guy with a goatee driving a blue Cannon pickup.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


I never had a problem there either.  When it is nice there are many car loads doing that.  Would suck if they are changing their attitude towards tailgating there.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wtcobb (Apr 10, 2017)

Sunday special was Mac & cheese with hot dog chunks and jalapeno. The call was heard. :razz:

As for the skiing, trees still good on 4/9. Everything up top skied great - slush fest put the breaks on quickly on Gremlin for the last run down. Had to skate some slop to make it to the deck.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 10, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> He drove by in the truck on the way to the park building at base of Zoomer. Stared at us driving by and when he got out started yelling at us that "Those better not be beer cans" and went on to say that it's illegal to drink alcohol on SP property and also is against their liquor license.  Apparently this was the only time there has ever been an issue.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



This has been the "talk" for many years.The girl that used to run the concessions had that message spread around to help her sales apparently.You certainly cant bring anything on their "licensed" premises but that does not include the rest off the state park property.The chief was very clear to us that its not illeagal to drink in the state park so dont hide them from him.And we didn't and had more than a few while talking with him.He even had cheeseburger and thanked us before he left.Next time tell the guy to call the Franconia PD. Tell him Chief Monaghan siad it was fine.On another note,the chief is a very talented blogger.He has a great sense of humor and writes some cool storys on the FPD FB page.https://www.facebook.com/fpdnh/


----------



## Puck it (Apr 10, 2017)

I got the low down today on the asswipe from someone that works for him. This guy stops and shoots the shit with us all the time and sees the beers and never said anything.  He told him that he was giving shit to some old guys having a beer.  I did not even have to mention it to him when I saw him today.  He brought it up.  It is the assistant GM George something douchebag.   

We we have had the Franconia cops drive by and never say anything also.


----------



## fcksummer (Apr 10, 2017)

Puck it said:


> I got the low down today on the asswipe from someone that works for him. This guy stops and shoots the shit with us all the time and sees the beers and never said anything.  He told him that he was giving shit to some old guys having a beer.  I did not even have to mention it to him when I saw him today.  He brought it up.  It is the assistant GM George something douchebag.
> 
> We we have had the Franconia cops drive by and never say anything also.



Old guys having a beer huh...FCK that guy!


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 10, 2017)

fcksummer said:


> Old guys having a beer huh...FCK that guy!



Guilt by association. !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Apr 10, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> Guilt by association. !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


None of us got stitches though from our beers.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 10, 2017)

Picked this up today. 

Wish I could have skied. 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Apr 10, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> Picked this up today. View attachment 22421
> 
> Wish I could have skied.
> 
> ...


That bottom pick was not today.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 10, 2017)

Puck it said:


> That bottom pick was not today.



I took it from the Lodge at about 12:45pm today.  It's deceiving because I just took it from a window right in the middle of the building looking out.


----------



## Los (Apr 14, 2017)

I just took a look at the trail report for tomorrow. I immediately focused my attention on the closed trails and, upon seeing red "closed" notations after Cannonball and Lift Line, I assumed that Idiot's Delight was still open and was very surprised that it was. So then I scanned the rest of the Mittersill trails to find Idiot's Delight - but.... it's gone! Instead, there's a mysterious new "Dragon's Drop" trail! WTF?? Did they get a complaint mid-season about the trail name for Idiot's Delight and decide to change it immediately? Weird....


----------



## Puck it (Apr 15, 2017)

Idiots is listed under glades. Dragons drop must be tbd.


----------



## fcksummer (Apr 15, 2017)

Dragons drop...lol. they've been determining the name for years and that's what they settle on 

Let me find out George is responsible for this...


----------



## Los (Apr 15, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Idiots is listed under glades. Dragons drop must be tbd.



Funny. I guess I'm the idiot!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 17, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Idiots is listed under glades. Dragons drop must be tbd.



Funny,didn'y notice Dragons drop all year.Did that just get added recently?You may be right about TBD as now it doesn't show on the trailmap and it did most of the year.


----------



## Monica (Feb 8, 2018)

This thread needs to keep on keeping on! I Love Cannon!


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 8, 2018)

Monica said:


> This thread needs to keep on keeping on! I Love Cannon!



Were there every Weekend......Zoomer Bar and Grille !!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 25, 2018)

NOAA showing 7-14" Monday into Tuesday. Can't get up there until Saturday.


----------



## Bumpsis (Nov 29, 2018)

I just looked at Cannon's trail report - disappointing, mostly due to all the hoopla about all that snow. Just about all of the trails on the upper mountain are closed. So much for my plans of being there on Friday. Bummer


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 29, 2018)

Profile and Ravine may open


----------



## crazy (Nov 29, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Profile and Ravine may open



I would be surprised if they did not open Ravine and or Profile in addition to Vista Way and Tramway.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 30, 2018)

Mittersill will be "open" tomorrow. No lift so hike the saddle and they will have a shuttle running. Should be pretty sweet


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Bumpsis (Nov 30, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Mittersill will be "open" tomorrow. No lift so hike the saddle and they will have a shuttle running. Should be pretty sweet
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I'm really looking forward to this. My season opener. Didn't get to go today.  I may skip Mittersill - loose snow over no base sounds like a recipe for a core shot. By the time I get there, it may be skied off anyway. Still, I am so psyched!!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Dec 1, 2018)

^^ wow, that's amazing!


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 2, 2018)

It was like two different worlds out there yesterday. It pretty much snowed all day lower mountain, and after mid day it was bluebird at mid/upper mountain. Conditions were crazy good too, when you could see 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## granite (Dec 2, 2018)

Incredible day at Cannon of snow, undercast clouds, mist and sun.  The view from above the clouds was spectacular, especially the rainbow around sun.  Vista way as good as I have ever seen it.  Upper Hardscrabble as good as I have ever seen it.  Run of the day-Taft Slalom to Upper Hardscrabble to Wicked Haahhd to MH Cut Thru to Red Ball.


----------



## Janimal444 (Dec 2, 2018)

Yesterday definitely did not disappoint.  Stayed on the front 5 all morning then headed up to the summit after lunch once it cleared up.  Here is a picture from yesterday of Taft Slalom which shows how the summit was above the clouds.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 2, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> View attachment 24240



I'm so glad you posted these pictures. I never ski with my phone (or camera) and this past Saturday was one time I really wished I did. The light show above the Peabody lift was just amazing. It was right down psychedelic. 
I stayed mostly on the top since the light was so much better up on top, although the slopes off Zoomer were in great shape. It was an amazing day.


----------



## ceo (Dec 3, 2018)

prsboogie said:


> View attachment 24246


Wait, what building is that on the right?


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 3, 2018)

ceo said:


> Wait, what building is that on the right?



New Ski Patrol Shack !


----------



## granite (Dec 3, 2018)

New Cannon Mountain website is up and running, very nice.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 6, 2018)

Was so good for Nov/Dec.That crazy sundog was something I've never seen before.Unfortunately we had a fairly bad melt Sunday with quite a bit of rain and a boom of thunder.The upside is that it refroze the natural trails at the summit and the groomers were able to get to them which will certainly help create a solid base going forward.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 6, 2018)

Any guesses as to how the trails will be tomorrow (Friday)? I have a day off and thinking about going, but given the rain and hard freeze, I'm afraid I'll be skiing on luge runs. How good of a job can groomers do with frozen snow? Should I go?

 I don't mind a bit of ice here and there , but being being to consistently dig edges in for a decent carve is key. I never mastered the racing turn - have no idea how they can edge on ice.


----------



## Edd (Dec 6, 2018)

Story regarding a couple of the recent pics posted. 
https://www.unionleader.com/news/we...cle_1c4b01b0-a592-581c-a2ca-1d6ede00fa2f.html


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 6, 2018)

Edd said:


> Story regarding a couple of the recent pics posted.
> https://www.unionleader.com/news/we...cle_1c4b01b0-a592-581c-a2ca-1d6ede00fa2f.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


That lead picture is missing the rainbow over the top of all that as well.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2018)

Here's the WP article on that phenomenon:  https://www.washingtonpost.com/weat...p1_n9Fjc&noredirect=on&utm_term=.5b0c9600403c


----------



## Cheese (Dec 8, 2018)

Any rumors about 2 for 1 on New Years day yet?


----------



## granite (Dec 26, 2018)

Cannon does not seem to making an "all out snow making assault" on the mountain.  I was there on Sunday, they were making snow over on Turnpike and the trails over there, that was about it.  Don't they have more snow making capability than that?  The Friday event caused a lot damage.  I was told by a tram operator that not a single skier showed up Friday, so they closed at 11am.  There was a huge washout at the bottom of Paulies/Avalanche-you couldn't ski across.  I was hoping to find at least one trail under the guns to ski, but there weren't any.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 26, 2018)

granite said:


> Cannon does not seem to making an "all out snow making assault" on the mountain.  I was there on Sunday, they were making snow over on Turnpike and the trails over there, that was about it.  Don't they have more snow making capability than that?  The Friday event caused a lot damage.  I was told by a tram operator that not a single skier showed up Friday, so they closed at 11am.  There was a huge washout at the bottom of Paulies/Avalanche-you couldn't ski across.  I was hoping to find at least one trail under the guns to ski, but there weren't any.



Downside to those cheap resident passes...


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 26, 2018)

On Monday they were blowing on skylight, lower ravine, Taft, lower Hardscrabble/Short fuse, Turnpike and maybe in the beginner area - brookside. Today they are showing snow making on 10 trails.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 27, 2018)

granite said:


> The Friday event caused a lot damage.  I was told by a tram operator that not a single skier showed up Friday, so they closed at 11am.  .



It was blowing pretty hard along with the sideways rain on Friday.There were more than a few people skiing but not myself.I was surprised they opened at all.


----------



## hawaiiSnowboarderInNH (Jan 12, 2019)

Can anyone update the current conditions on Cannon for this weekend ?
thanks!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 12, 2019)

hawaiiSnowboarderInNH said:


> Can anyone update the current conditions on Cannon for this weekend ?
> thanks!



It was skiing pretty good today . Upper glades were soft and great. Lower glades were boney. Mittersill was fun as well. Trails were skiing well also 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## redwinger (Jan 31, 2019)

Yesterday was out of this world.  Got there w/ 6" or so of nice fresh snow.  Even coverage, no wind.  It started snowing again around 9:30 and dumped until 12 or 1 before the sun broke through and turned into bluebird.  

There was no wind until later in the afternoon, it truly was like skiing in a snow globe.  

Even the lower glades were in great shape.


----------



## hawaiiSnowboarderInNH (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks all. 

I went up to Cannon on Wed Jan 30 - my first time, 
I got there had about 8" of new snow, runs off peabody quad not groomed / was still snowing in the am, then the sun came out.
No lift lines, I doubt it's normally like that?
There was hardly anyone there and I was able to park right next to the buildings,  arrived around 11:30.

I didn't get a chance to explore the mountain enough as I am so out of shape, got winded/tired easily.
I was able to try all my new gear and after 6 years away from snowboarding I was very happy

It took me 1:15 from Manchester and I plan to go back next week - it's supposed to snow Tue/Wed..

When does the season normally/usually end there? 
Without fresh, are there a lot of steep groomers or is there a better mountain for that?
I have the trail map and website but since I didn't see the whole mountain it's hard to tell.

I hope to check out Killington and Sunday River but I am hesitant to go on weekends..

Sorry for all the questions, Thanks again!


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 9, 2019)

hawaiiSnowboarderInNH said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I went up to Cannon on Wed Jan 30 - my first time,
> I got there had about 8" of new snow, runs off peabody quad not groomed / was still snowing in the am, then the sun came out.
> ...


Pretty much any Eastern resort will be hectic boardering on unbearable on the weekends but we all ski anyways. The next two weekends will likely be the worst with the winter school vacations.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2019)

Cannon and almost all New England mountains aren't going to have much in the way of lift lines on a non-holiday midweek day unless there is a major storm. Even then it's typically not as busy as an average Sunday.

Cannon has a handful of good pitched groomers off the top with Cannonball/Profile being the steepest.  Zoomer chair has the steepest terrain on the mountain.  Barons over on Mittersill is probably the longest consistently pitched trail on the mountain. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## hawaiiSnowboarderInNH (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks guys, 

So nowhere to "go and hide" on weekends? 
For example, is Killington big enough to do laps off a lift higher up on the mountain that might not have long lines?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2019)

Burke is a good bet to avoid crowds on weekends. Just be certain it has snowed recently

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 9, 2019)

hawaiiSnowboarderInNH said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> So nowhere to "go and hide" on weekends?
> For example, is Killington big enough to do laps off a lift higher up on the mountain that might not have long lines?



I find Cannon to be one of the least crowded areas on weekends, but then again, I hardy ever go to Attitash or Wildcat. 
Of the smaller hills, Ragged would be my choice. Sundays always seem less crowded.


----------



## machski (Feb 9, 2019)

hawaiiSnowboarderInNH said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> So nowhere to "go and hide" on weekends?
> For example, is Killington big enough to do laps off a lift higher up on the mountain that might not have long lines?


Yes, now that Killington has the Southridge Quad in play, you likely could hide there on the weekend and have light if any crowds.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 9, 2019)

machski said:


> Yes, now that Killington has the Southridge Quad in play, you likely could hide there on the weekend and have light if any crowds.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



With it being the "newest" lift it may not be


----------



## JimG. (Feb 9, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> With it being the "newest" lift it may not be



I shouldn't say this but I thought that about the new bubble 6 at Snowdon and it's still deserted over there even on weekends.


----------



## benski (Feb 9, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> With it being the "newest" lift it may not be



I think being a fixed grip would prevent many of not most skiers from thinking its new.


----------



## hawaiiSnowboarderInNH (Feb 12, 2019)

Anybody going to Cannon tomorrow? Likely alternatives? Will Thursday be "too late" haha ?
Showing 8-12 inches forecast for today/tonight.

Killington showing more than that.


----------



## hawaiiSnowboarderInNH (Feb 12, 2019)

now Cannon is showing 5-8" of *snow and ice*, today, but  Killington 8-12" snow today, 1-3" tomorrow..
I guess I am making my first trip to K.
I'm looking at the weather channel website..


----------



## ThinkSnow (Feb 13, 2019)

hawaiiSnowboarderInNH said:


> Anybody going to Cannon tomorrow? Likely alternatives? Will Thursday be "too late" haha ?
> Showing 8-12 inches forecast for today/tonight.
> 
> Killington showing more than that.


  Pico is closed midweek on Tues/Wed, so it would be the place to go on VD.


----------



## hawaiiSnowboarderInNH (Feb 13, 2019)

Can anyone report on today for Cannon or K ?
The Cannon website said 5" overnight and 3" today.
In Manchester we got 4" of wet/hard snow with ice on top. Yuck.

Still thinking of tomorrow, I'm going to call K and Cannon by phone and ask...

Thanks


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 13, 2019)

hawaiiSnowboarderInNH said:


> now Cannon is showing 5-8" of *snow and ice*, today, but  Killington 8-12" snow today, 1-3" tomorrow..
> I guess I am making my first trip to K.
> I'm looking at the weather channel website..



Cannon had all snow today. While what came down last night got blown into the woods. The extra that came down during the day was good. Mittersill held the snow better from last night and it skied well. By 2:30 when I left the trails were choppy but my crud busters got through it just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## hawaiiSnowboarderInNH (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi - Was the snow good at least, or wet like here at sea level, and do you think tomorrow early is a decent call?

their phone line sounded like they got a full 8"

"5 yesterday, 3 today and still snowing at close..."

Driving Manchester to cannon tomorrow morning is 1/2 distance to Killington, plus I'm not fully fit to take advantage of Killington..

Is there anyone here would consider share driving / fuel to Killington in the future, or is there a board for ride-sharing?

Jay had a favorable/most snow report but 3+ hours each way, I'm not prepared for that for a one day trip, alone, just yet...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## crazy (Feb 13, 2019)

I heard from someone that Cannon was excellent today. Not heavy but not light for the snow, which is actually good because you want the snow to bond with the icier surface underneath. The lighter snow over ice at Sugarloaf and Stowe is downright dangerous.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 14, 2019)

The snow was not wet at all. It wasn't blower either.


----------



## hawaiiSnowboarderInNH (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi

I made it up to Cannon Thursday from 11am - close...
I had just enough strength to do 11 runs..and take a few breaks.
Just before 3pm everyone left - it emptied out in like 10 minutes and the wind died.
The sun came out around 2pm, maybe?

The snow was fast: I used a different board that works well on hard pack..
It was very hard with many patches of exposed ice.
There was just enough loose snow to push around to make it not suck.

This was my second time @Cannon, can anybody there on Thursday tell me if that was a "typical" day?

thanks again..


----------



## medfordmike (Feb 15, 2019)

hawaiiSnowboarderInNH said:


> Hi
> 
> I made it up to Cannon Thursday from 11am - close...
> I had just enough strength to do 11 runs..and take a few breaks.
> ...



I was also there Thursday.  I would say it was  busier than a normal mid weekday.  A combo of fresh snow and the upcoming holiday week and those who can choose to get a day in before the madness.  It has not been a great winter.  Even when it is are there are ice patches in some places again and again but Cannon is a windy place.  I would say conditions were not as good as I usually get there.   That being said I am not sure they would have been much better anyplace else in that part of the state.  Not a great winter in my opinion so far.  Everyone has their own opinion but i think Cannon is the best area in NH.  Sunapee and Bretton will have better groomed trails but their terrain is less interesting (and I ski at Sunapee a lot).


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 15, 2019)

hawaiiSnowboarderInNH said:


> Hi
> The snow was fast: I used a different board that works well on hard pack..
> It was very hard with many patches of exposed ice.
> There was just enough loose snow to push around to make it not suck.
> ...



For the most part, what you are describing was a "typical day" at Cannon, at least in my experience. More often than not, their cover tends to be hard with frequent ice patches. On the other hand, the place is varied enough so I always manage to find some runs that ski quite well. It's just a matter of finding them. But when Cannon has good cover, be it fresh snow or it's spring, it can be seventh heaven - best skiing in NH. That's what keeps me coming back. Then, there is another upside: if the skiing really sucks, the notch has great hiking. I can always fall back on that and have very satisfying day out.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Feb 16, 2019)

Bumpsis said:


> For the most part, what you are describing was a "typical day" at Cannon, at least in my experience. More often than not, their cover tends to be hard with frequent ice patches. On the other hand, the place is varied enough so I always manage to find some runs that ski quite well. It's just a matter of finding them. But when Cannon has good cover, be it fresh snow or it's spring, it can be seventh heaven - best skiing in NH. That's what keeps me coming back. Then, there is another upside: if the skiing really sucks, the notch has great hiking. I can always fall back on that and have very satisfying day out.


 +1


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 16, 2019)

Cannon skied great today - No lines. Nice wind blown stashes at the top. The normal spots mid mountain got scraped and middle hard scrabble was "interesting". Baron's run skied well today. only line was at Cannonball Quad but no more than 3-4 minute wait. And then for only a couple of runs.


----------



## hawaiiSnowboarderInNH (Feb 20, 2019)

can anyone verify that it's snowing there now / may drop 5-8 tonight?
Does anyone on the forum live close to Cannon, Franconia maybe?
I want to drive up tomorrow morning but my wife says go to "w o r k" - really ?
Why can't things be simpler? 
I think I'm going to buy a trailer park home or cheap condo in Tahoe or Truckee !


----------



## hawaiiSnowboarderInNH (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm back in Manchester after a trip to Lake Tahoe - I just missed the recent snow @Cannon by a few days.
Can anyone speak to the conditions expected this weekend, or the weekends until closing?

With rain in the forecast this weekend, it freezes overnight, then thaws later in the day - noon ?
If so, when it thaws, is it any fun (assuming lowered expectations and previous spring skiing in Tahoe & Colorado)?

In my experience, the bigger the temperature swings are, the more difficult it is to get acceptable conditions.

Also, for March/April here, is there a bigger/real advantage to be had by going to other resorts due to more favorable temps? 

Maine? Vermont?

Thanks !


In Tahoe this happened but the temps didn't swing as much, were not as cold as night / didn't freeze as much..


----------



## hawaiiSnowboarderInNH (Mar 28, 2019)

Also - why does the Cannon website say "...but rain days are the best days, the snow is soft, temps are mild, and the mountain is quiet."

I don't understand how rain (if it freezes overnight) can be good ?
Well I see it may not freeze according to the forecast, until Sunday night (18 degrees)

It seems they are saying that rain makes soft snow (ok), mild temps?, and a "quiet" mountain?

And spring break is when? 

Thanks and sorry for the questions, but it's a reasonably long drive to the mountain..


Jeff


----------



## urungus (Mar 28, 2019)

hawaiiSnowboarderInNH said:


> Also - why does the Cannon website say "...but rain days are the best days, the snow is soft, temps are mild, and the mountain is quiet."
> 
> I don't understand how rain (if it freezes overnight) can be good ?
> Well I see it may not freeze according to the forecast, until Sunday night (18 degrees)



Freezing overnight is not good.  But skiing while it is raining can be good if it is not a deluge.


----------



## crazy (Mar 28, 2019)

Is the tram done for the season?


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 29, 2019)

So many questions - so little time . Never enjoyed skiing in the rain. Maybe if it was 70 and raining but 45 and raining not so much. The snow can be soft when raining but patches of ice with water running over the top of it isn't great. skiing after a day of rain and a refreeze is the worst thing possible. 

Tram is done for the season.

I know there were more questions but lost interest...


----------



## skiur (Mar 29, 2019)

urungus said:


> Freezing overnight is not good.  But skiing while it is raining can be good if it is not a deluge.



The snow is normally nice when its raining, but visibility often sucks with the warm air creating fog.  Couple that with constantly having to wipe your goggles is why I dont like to ski in the rain.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 29, 2019)

skiur said:


> The snow is normally nice when its raining, but visibility often sucks with the warm air creating fog.  Couple that with constantly having to wipe your goggles is why I dont like to ski in the rain.



Also clothes are tested for waterproofing. You will find where they leak. In below 32 weather they perform great but once liquid is involved it is a different story.


----------



## hawaiiSnowboarderInNH (Mar 29, 2019)

thanks to all.. it sounds like a waste of time/money...
I may try Killington when the weather improves..I want to get there before the end of the season.
Even if it is spring conditions (minus the rain), at least I will know what it's like, can help plan for next year.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 29, 2019)

Today wasnt a washout, period of rain from about 10 -11. not bad dried out pretty nicely for the rest of the day.
conditions were pretty fantastic spring corn all over the mountain ! Its not sucking right now but if it drops below freezing its gonna be really bad !!


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 7, 2019)

Corn harvest in full effect!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 7, 2019)

prsboogie said:


> Corn harvest in full effect!!View attachment 25097
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app



If you're talking about today's conditions (Sunday, April 7), I can attest that there was no corn harvest. May be here and there, depending where you were on the mountain and when. Was the coverage good? Oh yeah! Was it fun? Sure thing. Was there corn? It depends on your definition of corn.  For most of the  trails on top of Cannon, it was mashed potatoes on softening ice, slush at the bottom.
Cover on trails off Zoomer were remarkably drier and very carvable. Still, more like mashed potatoes.

Corn, at least how I define it, is a ball bearing like snow form, loose but offering some resistance when pushed, still, superbly skiable.  In its dry form, quite temporal and often ephemeral.  Usually found on natural snow trails when sun/rising air temperature transforms hard snow into softer cover.  I did not find it on the mountain today.
Still, we had a really fun day, ripping up what was there.


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 12, 2019)

I don't know but I was peeling off thick layers with every turn

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bizarrefaith (Apr 18, 2019)

Seems like the right thread to ask this -- does Cannon have seasonal locker rentals?


----------



## granite (Apr 19, 2019)

They have seasonal lockers in the basement of the Peabody Lodge, don't know about getting one though.


----------



## badinfluence (Sep 2, 2020)

Just bought a cannon season pass for myself and my family this season.  any other pass holders here?  how is cannon around the holiday periods?  any other things that I need to know I appreciate it


----------



## bizarrefaith (Sep 2, 2020)

The weekends around the holidays are busier than normal but midweek holiday periods aren't bad at all. I think the busiest weekend last year was MLK weekend, and even that wasn't too bad by the standards of many northeast mountains of similar size - maybe 5-10 minute lift lines instead of ski on. Hard to say how the closure of the tram due to covid will affect things but if you typically get there early in the day, I wouldn't worry much. Last year we got there by 9-9:15 at the latest, and I was always able to get a ski to the car spot without difficulty (getting the car back out after latecomers try to squeeze in is a bigger problem lol).


----------



## urungus (Sep 2, 2020)

I’ve never  been to Cannon, hoping to get the chance this year.  Looking at trail map, it seems that the Cannonball Quad will also get you to the peak, so all terrain should still be lift serviced even if the tram is down or crammed with covidiots ?  Not like Jay Peak, where the only way (other than skinning) to reach some trails is to take the tram ?


----------



## bizarrefaith (Sep 2, 2020)

Uphill, yes you can access the whole mountain via Cannonball (which actually drops you slightly higher than the tram). No tram just creates some inconvenience at the bottom and doesn't allow lapping top to bottom like the tram does (as rather than being able to jump on the tram from DJ's, Kinsman, and the whole Front 5 area, you'll have to skate over to Zoomer, take Zoomer up, ski down to Peabody and then Cannonball to get back to the top).


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 2, 2020)

And Cannon only ran the tram Friday through Monday anyway.I'll bet there is no tram this year.


----------



## granite (Sep 2, 2020)

I will miss the 8:15 am first tracks tram on the weekends if they don't run it.  Keeping it closed will make the main lodge and parking even more crowded.  I don't see how they can have it opened though.  Too bad, it's so easy to pull off the highway and in 100 yards you're at the tram parking lot.  Always the same people there every Saturday/Sunday catching that first tracks tram.


----------



## granite (Nov 17, 2020)

Does anyone know if Cannon is making snow?  I don't see anything about snow making on their website.  The webcam shows natural snow.  Any info?


----------



## Los (Nov 17, 2020)

granite said:


> Does anyone know if Cannon is making snow?  I don't see anything about snow making on their website.  The webcam shows natural snow.  Any info?


I don't know. But earlier today I was going to bump this thread to ask the same question...


----------



## granite (Nov 18, 2020)

Los said:


> I don't know. But earlier today I was going to bump this thread to ask the same question...


Still nothing on their Mountain Report so I called them.  They are making snow up top and attempting to open on 11-27-20.  We will see?


----------



## Los (Nov 18, 2020)

granite said:


> Still nothing on their Mountain Report so I called them.  They are making snow up top and attempting to open on 11-27-20.  We will see?


Ok nice - thanks for calling!


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Nov 18, 2020)

badinfluence said:


> Just bought a cannon season pass for myself and my family this season.  any other pass holders here?  how is cannon around the holiday periods?  any other things that I need to know I appreciate it


I have a cannon pass this year as well.  I live about 25 minutes away. Hoping the VT closure doesn't cause overcrowding in NH.


----------



## Los (Nov 19, 2020)

Opening delayed until 12/4...


----------



## Los (Nov 19, 2020)

2planks2coasts said:


> I have a cannon pass this year as well.  I live about 25 minutes away. Hoping the VT closure doesn't cause overcrowding in NH.


For many reasons, my expectation is that it’s going to be utter pandemonium this year at Cannon, with inconceivably large crowds. I really hope my fears are misplaced, but I don’t think they are...


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2020)

2planks2coasts said:


> I have a cannon pass this year as well.  I live about 25 minutes away. Hoping the VT closure doesn't cause overcrowding in NH.


I live 4 minutes away and I hope it is not.


----------



## bizarrefaith (Nov 19, 2020)

Puck it said:


> I live 4 minutes away and I hope it is not.


NH is about to be added to MA high risk/quarantine required states...









						Massachusetts removes New Hampshire, Maine from 'lower-risk' travel list
					

Massachusetts has removed two New England states from its lower-risk locations that do not require travelers to fill out a form, undergo testing or quarantine.




					www.wcvb.com


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2020)

bizarrefaith said:


> NH is about to be added to MA high risk/quarantine required states...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I became a NH resident in June and left that state as I pissed off at the government in particular Baker.  We still have a house in MA fro no where until we figure if we need to travel for work.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 19, 2020)

bizarrefaith said:


> NH is about to be added to MA high risk/quarantine required states...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I guess I won't be skiing at Wawa.
Does this mean if Mass resident come to NH they have to quarantine when they get back or just NH residents have to quarantine if they go to Mass?


----------



## bizarrefaith (Nov 19, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> So I guess I won't be skiing at Wawa.
> Does this mean if Mass resident come to NH they have to quarantine when they get back or just NH residents have to quarantine if they go to Mass?


Both, excluding NH-MA commuters and people traveling for essential work. As a MA resident /NH seasonal renter, very glad I inserted a COVID clause in our lease this year.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 19, 2020)

bizarrefaith said:


> Both, excluding NH-MA commuters and people traveling for essential work. As a MA resident /NH seasonal renter, very glad I inserted a COVID clause in our lease this year.


That should help keep Cannon less crowded...


----------



## bizarrefaith (Nov 19, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> That should help keep Cannon less crowded...


Wonder if Cannon will get a lot of refund requests (deadline is the 26th) and what that will do to their budget.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2020)

MA covid site still lists NH as low risk and so does the article


----------



## bizarrefaith (Nov 19, 2020)

“Secretary of Health and Human Services Marylou Sudders said Wednesday that two neighboring states would be taken out of the "low risk" category.”

So two of VT, ME, NH are about to be added. VT is still to low, it’s going to be NH and ME.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2020)

Maine is slightly worse than VT.  What is Bakers limit?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 19, 2020)

Last time I checked ME was not a neighboring state of MA


----------



## bizarrefaith (Nov 19, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Last time I checked ME was not a neighboring state of MA


So VT and NH


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2020)

bizarrefaith said:


> So VT and NH



She probably does not understand geography well.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 19, 2020)

bizarrefaith said:


> Wonder if Cannon will get a lot of refund requests (deadline is the 26th) and what that will do to their budget.


I mean they cut off pass sales super early...

Financially they would be better off as lots of people will likely be willing to buy full price tickets in advanced (midweek deals off the table this year). Less passes mean more ticket sales and I bet the demand is strong.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2020)

snoseek said:


> I mean they cut off pass sales super early...
> 
> Financially they would be better off as lots of people will likely be willing to buy full price tickets in advanced (midweek deals off the table this year). Less passes mean more ticket sales and I bet the demand is strong.


That could be. So they could estimate season passes on each day.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 19, 2020)

Yeah Cannon will be doing fine. I'm ok with no tram as well. If the snow comes that side of the mtn will be skiing great!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 20, 2020)

snoseek said:


> Yeah Cannon will be doing fine. I'm ok with no tram as well. If the snow comes that side of the mtn will be skiing great!


Not anything against mass residents but without them it could be better skiing as well.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 20, 2020)

Pic from the house.  Upper Cannon and Tramway down to Big Rink blown.  there was nothing on the front five.  I have gone by the lodge to see if lower Peabody slopes were hit.


----------



## bizarrefaith (Nov 20, 2020)

They did push back target opening date by a week due to the weather creating delays in snowmaking


----------



## Los (Nov 22, 2020)

I picked up our passes today and chatted with the person at the sales office. She told me that they usually sell 4,000 passes and this year have sold 4,800. Needless to say, with 20% more passholders on the mountain it’s going to be noticeably more crowded...


----------



## bizarrefaith (Nov 30, 2020)

Opening day pushed back to at least 12/11...even that seems optimistic given today's weather and this week's forecast.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 11, 2020)

Well individual tickets were supposed to go on sale this AM but the reserve tickets button didn't go live until around noon, With that said the timer for when they actually go on sale at noon said 12:30 ,at 12:30 it said 1, at 1 1:30 and so on and so on. Now at 4 it shows 4:30...


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 11, 2020)

Update. The last it was was at 4:30 it said 5, I walked away and checked back at 4:55 and I was in saying i had been since 4:46.
Anyway I got tickets for next Saturday. FYI 1,50 charge for each order so clump them. Also I wanted to use my indy pass for my wife and I but you could only book 1 per order. Pain in the ass.


----------



## bizarrefaith (Dec 12, 2020)

Anybody go today - curious how lift lines and parking were...


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Dec 12, 2020)

bizarrefaith said:


> Anybody go today - curious how lift lines and parking were...



I did. It was great for an opening day.  They definitely need more snow though. Got there at 1030 and just left. Never had more than one party in front of me at the lifts yet some of the lower slopes felt a bit crowded, especially around the top of Eagle Cliff.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 12, 2020)

2planks2coasts said:


> I did. It was great for an opening day.  They definitely need more snow though. Got there at 1030 and just left. Never had more than one party in front of me at the lifts yet some of the lower slopes felt a bit crowded, especially around the top of Eagle Cliff.


Good news seeing day tickets were sold out


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 21, 2020)

Why did they move the park over to the left side? Makes it tougher to get to the lodge/mittersill.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 24, 2020)

They were closed today because of the dreaded south wind. I did skin up but only to the bottom of the cannonball chair. Got knocked over once. wind was crazy. Came back and skied Pats Peak. 3 hour drive to ski Pats which usually takes me under 10 minutes.


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 18, 2021)

Anybody skied Cannon today (1/18)? Their website said that they sold out. I'm really curious how busy does it get over there under sold out conditions.


----------



## bizarrefaith (Jan 18, 2021)

Lines were better today than Saturday or Sunday, except for Cannonball. Lines have been bad by Cannon standards but still not horrible - 15ish minutes at worst.
Cannonball has been tougher since it’s the only way to the top now, and the lift location also makes the lines a bit of a mess. I’ve been mostly avoiding it as a result.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 18, 2021)

Ski Down and Mask Up — Resorts Try To Stay Safe In Pandemic Skiing Boom
					

Ski areas are seeing record sales of season passes as people look for outdoor exercise this winter. Most are requiring masks, limiting lodge use, and making people put their boots on at their cars.




					www.nhpr.org
				




Not to give it away, but Cannon sold 1,000 more season passes this season to date.  A 20% increase (so 5k to 6k season passes).  Very interesting info.  That extra $$$ probably has translated into better ops this season as folks have pointed out.


----------



## bizarrefaith (Jan 18, 2021)

Even given that increase in season pass sales, there are less people on the mountain due to the limit in day ticket sales - you can tell just from the parking lots. I haven’t seen the overflow lot close to full. Lines are all a result of lack of tram and reduced uphill capacity as a result of being unable to fill chairs with unrelated parties.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 18, 2021)

I cant speak for weekends but midweek has been pretty mellow except when there was race training on the front 5. With Mittersill open thats not a factor now. Tuesdays and Thursdays have been quieter if anything.

I do know they are letting NH residents buy a 45 dollar ticket the next 2 wednesdays so that could bring some midweek volume.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 19, 2021)

NPR ran a story about Canon yesterday.  It dealt with skiing in the COVID era.









						Ski Down and Mask Up — Resorts Try To Stay Safe In Pandemic Skiing Boom
					

Ski areas are seeing record sales of season passes as people look for outdoor exercise this winter. Most are requiring masks, limiting lodge use, and making people put their boots on at their cars.




					www.npr.org


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 19, 2021)

VTKilarney said:


> NPR ran a story about Canon yesterday.  It dealt with skiing in the COVID era.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Scroll up)


----------



## bizarrefaith (Jan 19, 2021)

Not sure if anybody else saw -- they first announced on the mountain report Sunday I think -- but Cannonball pub is shut down for a week, they had two staff positives.


----------



## machski (Jan 19, 2021)

snoseek said:


> I cant speak for weekends but midweek has been pretty mellow except when there was race training on the front 5. With Mittersill open thats not a factor now. Tuesdays and Thursdays have been quieter if anything.
> 
> I do know they are letting NH residents buy a 45 dollar ticket the next 2 wednesdays so that could bring some midweek volume.


Got me to go tomorrow, need a change from just Loon midweek.  Hardpack groomers only fun for so long.  Been a long time since I've been to Cannon, looking forward to it.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 19, 2021)

Vista way was my favorite run today. Get it early


----------



## Puck it (Jan 20, 2021)

snoseek said:


> Vista way was my favorite run today. Get it early


I just did.


----------



## bizarrefaith (Jan 20, 2021)

Anybody know why they built the park on skiers left of lower cannon instead of skiers right like in prior years? Doesn't make much sense to me with the amount of traffic headed left to get back to Peabody...


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 20, 2021)

bizarrefaith said:


> Anybody know why they built the park on skiers left of lower cannon instead of skiers right like in prior years? Doesn't make much sense with the amount of traffic headed left to get back to Peabody to me...


I ask that question a few pages back as well. Or in some thread. No idea


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jan 20, 2021)

bizarrefaith said:


> Anybody know why they built the park on skiers left of lower cannon instead of skiers right like in prior years? Doesn't make much sense to me with the amount of traffic headed left to get back to Peabody...



Do you have to go through the middle of the park to get to Gremlin?   Or on Lower Cannon can you ski down on the right and cut over?  It is still under the Eagle Cliff chair?


----------



## bizarrefaith (Jan 20, 2021)

You can't cut over to Gremlin above Peabody, that opening is roped off now - you have to go all the way down and take the left before the drop off to Eagle Cliff.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 20, 2021)

You have to ski almost to the bottom of Eagle cliff then cut over. The cutover from Lower Cannon to Gremlin is blocked by the park that was built on the left against the trees that separate the 2.


----------



## machski (Jan 20, 2021)

Puck it said:


> I just did.


Skied it early and skied it later, loved it every time today.  Also enjoyed Upper Hardscrable even if its a bit thinner than Vista.  Fun to get back on that hil after 2+ decades of not.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 21, 2021)

A blast from the past!





__





						Cannon Mountain:  February 11, 2006 (Trailboss' Report on AlpineZone Ski Day!!)
					

Date(s) Skied: February 11, 2006  Resort or Ski Area: Cannon  Conditions: PP/MG/FG  Trip Report: We had been looking forward to this for months.  There was a lot of talk, hoping, and even wondering if it was going to happen.  Once again, Bob R brought us the sunshine and lots and lots of...




					forums.alpinezone.com


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm really looking forward to skiing Cannon tomorrow. Tickets bought, skis in the car, masks in the jacket. I just hope that Boston's morning traffic isn't too bad.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm headed to Cannon Saturday.  Really looking forward to it, its been 7 years or so since I've last been to there.  Curious to see what Mittersill is like now with Snowmaking over there.  So far this year my skiing has contained to been to MA and Southern NH.  Nice to finally go to a proper big mountain this year.


----------



## Zand (Jan 22, 2021)

I can't believe Cannon doesn't have any glades open. Would think if Loon is able to open some, Cannons elevational advantage would allow them to get theirs open, especially the three off the top.


----------



## bizarrefaith (Jan 22, 2021)

Last weekend some woods were doable but eh - definitely rock ski territory still.


----------



## bizarrefaith (Jan 22, 2021)

Lol, just checked the trail report for tomorrow- Bypass says “icy - use caution”. Based on the rosey outlook the mountain report generally has, wondering exactly how bad a trail has to be for it to actually use the word icy.


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 23, 2021)

Conditions from Friday (1/22): yes, it was icy but so were other trails. But then, nothing new here, typical NE conditions. Hard packed, icy base with clumps of snow all over the place. Overall it was really quite decent but you had be careful. You just had watch where to make your turns and be ready for the edges to wash out. The trails off Zoomer had the most consistent loose snow cover but upper mountain skied well too. No lines. 
Natural cover trails are thin so that's why glades are not open - no mystery here.


----------



## Zand (Feb 4, 2021)

Report coming later but spoiler alert...Cannon is off the hook today.


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 4, 2021)

Wow! That picture is just awesome. I got pinned down by work but in my gut I knew that Cannon is the place to be today. Is it crowded??


----------



## Zand (Feb 4, 2021)

Another spoiler alert...at 10:30 I was the first soul into Global Warming Glade. At 10:45 I was the first into Lost Boys Glade. 

I actually did wait in a small line first thing. Peabody was having fits so the entire base area skated to Mittersill but after that, no crowds at all.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 4, 2021)

I agree. Place is skiing real nice


----------



## snoseek (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## bizarrefaith (Feb 4, 2021)

How solid are the woods? Did they get a solid base down or is it going to get ugly in there quickly?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 4, 2021)

Those pics are amazing!


----------



## HomaWong (Feb 4, 2021)

I've been going up to Cannon Mtn weekly and skiing with my wife. This is fine, but I need to get some days in with real skiers. Are there any NH people out there interested in joining up? I drve from Windham to Franconia right up I93 and can provide free transportation for anyone along the way. (Max-2 riders with skis in the car.) I usually ski with my wife on Tuesday or Wednesday. Other weekdays are open; I'm retired and skiing on the NH Geezer pass.


----------



## HomaWong (Feb 4, 2021)

snoseek said:


> I cant speak for weekends but midweek has been pretty mellow except when there was race training on the front 5. With Mittersill open thats not a factor now. Tuesdays and Thursdays have been quieter if anything.
> 
> I do know they are letting NH residents buy a 45 dollar ticket the next 2 wednesdays so that could bring some midweek volume.


I was there Wednesday this week and I can confirm that the $45 NH offer brought in a bigger crowd. Still, the mountain was not overly croweded and the main, lower Peabody parking lot was about 80% full. The overflow lot down the hill was empty. Poor visibility, due to a low ceiling and freezing rain, had a lot of the crowd bailing out after lunchtime and the liftline of the Peabody lift, which had been about 15 minutes, disappeard - along with all the terrain LoL.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 4, 2021)

bizarrefaith said:


> How solid are the woods? Did they get a solid base down or is it going to get ugly in there quickly?


Upper trees seemed fairly deep but front 5 trees will get thin quick. I hit stuff today only because it wasn't tracked much. Overall the base is building but snow quality is excellent with no real ice layer on natural stuff. Hardscrabble was my rotd honestly


----------



## Zand (Feb 4, 2021)

Yup my 1 run through Lakeview Glades was pure garbage. But the summit stuff and Mittersill are deep.


----------



## HomaWong (Feb 17, 2021)

I was at Cannon today. The Cannonball Express lift was closed - I'm not sure of the reason. The rain and warmth of Monday and Tuesday has changed the conditions from nice packed power with some loose snow to white concrete nearly everywhere. Turns could be made and the gooming has helped, but they need some new snow. Crowds were not an issue. The mountain had met their skier cap for the day even though the parking lot was only about half full. No lift line was over a few minutes.


----------



## bizarrefaith (Feb 17, 2021)

Wind hold - top hasn’t been open since Monday due to wind.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 18, 2021)

supposed to be there tomorrow...

may end up skinning after a few runs if the conditions are so-so.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2021)

i had an indy pass res for Saturday that i just cancelled. bummer.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 1, 2021)

An interesting read.  









						Cannon's main man has been integral to ski area's capital achievement - New England Ski Journal
					

Since taking charge in 2007, John DeVivo has been at the forefront of a number of defining developments within Franconia Notch State Park.




					www.skijournal.com


----------



## bizarrefaith (Mar 1, 2021)

Looks like the warm up that started Sunday has hurt -- everything was open Sunday but now all the glades and most natural trails are showing closed. Not sure if this is due to a refreeze making them too icy, snow loss, or both.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 1, 2021)

And they already threw in the towel for tomorrow. Closed due to expected wind and ice.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 1, 2021)

I have no desire to ski anywhere tomorrow but you wouldn't catch me dead at cannon.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2021)

Just because


----------



## snoseek (Nov 3, 2021)

They're blowing now!!!!
I guess I should get my pass now!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2021)

snoseek said:


> They're blowing now!!!!
> I guess I should get my pass now!


Yes they are and yes you should.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Nov 3, 2021)

Bold & Beautiful + Indy for me this year. It's snowing in Campton right now!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 3, 2021)

Here to.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 3, 2021)

Snow showers like crazy in the Whites.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2021)

Solid offering at Cannon today for my first day out of the season.  4 routes off the top, 3 down low.  Zoomer, Rocket, Gary's and Extension all lit up and will be open soon.   

Who would guess that little state run Cannon is doing more for their ski area than the Wealthiest ski company in the world is doing for their 4 NH ski areas combined.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 4, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Solid offering at Cannon today for my first day out of the season.  4 routes off the top, 3 down low.  Zoomer, Rocket, Gary's and Extension all lit up and will be open soon.
> 
> Who would guess that little state run Cannon is doing more for their ski area than the Wealthiest ski company in the world is doing for their 4 NH ski areas combined.


I was there today as well. Wife’s first day of the season so quit early. It was great in the morning. A little scraped off by noon but edges were still fine.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 4, 2021)

Fate took me to sunapee today but the whole time I wanted to be at cannon.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 4, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Solid offering at Cannon today for my first day out of the season.  4 routes off the top, 3 down low.  Zoomer, Rocket, Gary's and Extension all lit up and will be open soon.
> 
> Who would guess that little state run Cannon is doing more for their ski area than the Wealthiest ski company in the world is doing for their 4 NH ski areas combined.


Threecy’s head just exploded


----------



## speden (Dec 6, 2021)

deadheadskier said:


> Solid offering at Cannon today for my first day out of the season.  4 routes off the top, 3 down low.  Zoomer, Rocket, Gary's and Extension all lit up and will be open soon.
> 
> Who would guess that little state run Cannon is doing more for their ski area than the Wealthiest ski company in the world is doing for their 4 NH ski areas combined.



Nice, I hope to get up there soon. Probably gonna be a little bit icy after today's rain followed by some low temps.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 8, 2021)

Zoomer chair and 3/5 front open tomorrow. Lots of options to move around should be a blast


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 15, 2022)

Kind of bummed cannon isn’t opening until 12/3. Love hitting day after thanksgiving(or earlier)


----------



## Granite1 (Nov 16, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Kind of bummed cannon isn’t opening until 12/3. Love hitting day after thanksgiving(or earlier)


For as long as I can remember, opening day at Cannon was always the Friday after Thanksgiving, not anymore. I hope they open on the 3rd, but I'm not holding my breath. They don't even have their season pass office ready yet as they transition to RFID at the lifts. On their web site they said the office will be ready late November or early December, waiting until the last minute????  They also said opening on the 3rd (a Saturday) depends on weather and conditions. Why not open on the 2nd, a Friday to spread out the crowd trying to get their season pass between two days instead of one day? As I've always said, Cannon-last to open-first to close. Now it's last pass office to open too.


----------



## Granite1 (Nov 16, 2022)

Not looking good for Cannon, E-mail I got from them yesterday:

We're currently looking for: snow reporter / content creator, snowmakers, lift operators, ski/snowboard coaches, custodial, retail, rental shop, child care and more. Visit our *employment page* or call (603) 823-8800 for information on how to apply.

*RFID - coming soon*

We continue to work hard towards launching our new online store and RFID technology for season passes and tickets. There will be a delay in opening the pass office so we can take the time to finish implementation. Our target for opening the pass office and issuing passes is late November / early December and our target for opening the ski area for the season is December 3rd, weather & conditions permitting. Feel free to call or email with questions, but we will be sending out and posting more details soon. Pass Office: 603-823-8800 – *info@cannonmt.com*

*Current Season Passholders - watch your inboxes in the coming weeks for info on how to update your account, upload photos and sign online waivers to save you time when you come to pick up your pass.*


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2022)

I definitely agree that a mountain of Cannon's stature should target the Friday after Thanksgiving at the latest.   Been a few years since that happened.

Not sure what you're talking about with first to close though.   For at least a decade they've stayed open later than the vast majority of ski areas in the state.  The only NH mountains to routinely go deeper in the spring are Bretton Woods and Wildcat.  Typically just one week longer than Cannon for both except for the rare year Cat has made it to May 1st, which will never happen again under Vail. 

A season of Black Friday to Patriots day would be what I think they should consistently strive for.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 16, 2022)

I just saw this Dec 3rd opening and it makes no sense to be switching over the passes at this time. Can we get that time back in the spring?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 16, 2022)

The last two years have been late opening and both have been related to poor snowmaking temps down at the base.
12/3 last year and 12/12 the year before.  There were a couple that opened early but they could not expand.  These two late openings did have significant terrain open though.  Still no excuse for this year.


----------



## skiberg (Nov 16, 2022)

Email JD. I already have. Maybe if enough people tell him what BS this is it will change.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2022)

I'm wondering if JDs hands are being tied by the state.  Maybe they have seen the historical financial performance in November and said he can't open.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 16, 2022)

skiberg said:


> Email JD. I already have. Maybe if enough people tell him what BS this is it will change.


I’m sure flooding them with emails about something they’re already stressed about will clear things right up.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 17, 2022)

Three years ago they opened the weekend before for two days with top to bottom.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 17, 2022)

Puck it said:


> Three years ago they opened the weekend before for two days with top to bottom.


yes they did and I was surprised by that as well


----------



## machski (Nov 17, 2022)

Puck it said:


> Three years ago they opened the weekend before for two days with top to bottom.


Wasn't that the year they did the big snowmaking gun overhaul?


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 17, 2022)

I think the state opens a little later than the rest to give employees the Thanksgiving holiday off. Plus, as mentioned Cannon is run as a business more than a destination resort, so if the mountain isn't going to make $.... There's always December.


----------



## skiberg1 (Nov 17, 2022)

They are not stressed. They just don't want to spend the money.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 17, 2022)

machski said:


> Wasn't that the year they did the big snowmaking gun overhaul?


It was not.  That was 8-10 years ago now. I think.


----------



## 2planks2coasts (Nov 17, 2022)

They normally have more of a snowmaking lead in time too. It was almost 70 in the notch til last tuesday. I hiked Kinsman in a t-shirt. I'm not faulting them for a December opening.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 22, 2022)

Now showing opening day Sunday the 4th…


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 23, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm wondering if JDs hands are being tied by the state.  Maybe they have seen the historical financial performance in November and said he can't open.


No question about it. The State of New Hampshire will never speculate like the conglomerates. Look at it this way. Cannon has had the same owner and roughly the same business plan since opening. 

Mean while:


Sugarloaf U.S.A.      lost the U.S.A. in a take over.
You could add to this list all day. The point is N.H. doesn't want to be Vail.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 23, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Now showing opening day Sunday the 4th…


Thinking it may have to do with the rfid system…


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2022)

Open without it then.  They ran old school for years


----------



## Granite1 (Nov 23, 2022)

I drove by Cannon after skiing Sunday River. It didn't look like they were making very much snow, nothing on the front five.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 23, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> I drove by Cannon after skiing Sunday River. It didn't look like they were making very much snow, nothing on the front five.


They usually start at the top and Peabody. Not the front 5


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 23, 2022)

The front five is part marketing. They mow patterns into the slopes that look like ski...

When Cannon is ready to go they pound the front five. The upper mountain is seldom blown first. One of my buddy's father told me in the 70's Cannon could keep the top open until June. Butt that won't happen anytime soon. Let's face it most people want to be at the beach in June and Killington has the market cornered.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 23, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> The front five is part marketing. They mow patterns into the slopes that look like ski...
> 
> When Cannon is ready to go they pound the front five. The upper mountain is seldom blown first. One of my buddy's father told me in the 70's Cannon could keep the top open until June. Butt that won't happen anytime soon. Let's face it most people want to be at the beach in June and Killington has the market cornered.


You make some good points sometimes … others are just crazy. Are you saying they mow a zig zag pattern in the grass … for marketing?


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 23, 2022)

Abubob said:


> You make some good points sometimes … others are just crazy. Are you saying they mow a zig zag pattern in the grass … for marketing?


Yes, they do.

Garys is zig zaggy, etc. Yep, hey if you're going to mow something... it's a tourist thing. 

Butt, there again I think Killington makes an "S" on Super Star.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 23, 2022)

If I were to guess the zigzag pattern would have something to do with mowing and a steep slope


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 23, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> The front five is part marketing. They mow patterns into the slopes that look like ski...
> 
> When Cannon is ready to go they pound the front five. The upper mountain is seldom blown first. One of my buddy's father told me in the 70's Cannon could keep the top open until June. Butt that won't happen anytime soon. Let's face it most people want to be at the beach in June and Killington has the market cornered.


Lately they have blown upper cannon and Taft before the front five.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 23, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Yes, they do.
> 
> Garys is zig zaggy, etc. Yep, hey if you're going to mow something... it's a tourist thing.
> 
> Butt, there again I think Killington makes an "S" on Super Star.



Gary’s is zig zaggy?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 23, 2022)

Now they are saying the 3rd again…


----------



## Granite1 (Nov 24, 2022)

The Front Five zig-zags.


----------



## bigbob (Nov 25, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> The Front Five zig-zags.


It looks like the follow the tree line on the right side which gives it the pattern.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 28, 2022)

Abubob said:


> Gary’s is zig zaggy?
> 
> View attachment 55139


You can straight line it, butt there again you can straight line DJs.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Nov 28, 2022)

Abubob said:


> You make some good points sometimes … others are just crazy. Are you saying they mow a zig zag pattern in the grass … for marketing?


I often mistake mowing patterns for rolling papers. This often causes confusion on ski slopes and golf...


----------



## Abubob (Nov 28, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> You can straight line it, butt there again you can straight line DJs.


Your logic is irrefutable.


----------



## bigbob (Dec 2, 2022)

I heard on a chair ride today that Cannon will hopefully receive the RFID cards today for the season passes. Since they have not been able to issue any to date I anticipate a long line to get yours tomorrow when they open.


----------



## Granite1 (Dec 3, 2022)

Here is Cannon's advice on their website to their pass holders that have been waiting to ski:


Consider coming in the afternoon after the morning rush or wait to come midweek


----------



## Abubob (Dec 3, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> Here is Cannon's advice on their website to their pass holders that have been waiting to ski:
> 
> 
> Consider coming in the afternoon after the morning rush or wait to come midweek



Okay it’s not funny but …


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 3, 2022)

Boy thats some serious shit...  thats like Vail level customer service


----------



## Granite1 (Dec 3, 2022)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Boy thats some serious shit...  thats like Vail level customer service


They could let everyone on the lift without their pass, spread everyone out between their arrival-during breaks-or when they are leaving. I don't think there would be to many people scamming them, if any?


----------



## shpride (Dec 3, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> They could let everyone on the lift without their pass, spread everyone out between their arrival-during breaks-or when they are leaving. I don't think there would be to many people scamming them, if any?


Everyone probably needs a pass for insurance reasons.  By having the pass you are acknowledging you are aware of the risks


----------



## Abubob (Dec 3, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> They could let everyone on the lift without their pass, spread everyone out between their arrival-during breaks-or when they are leaving. I don't think there would be to many people scamming them, if any?


I doubt there’s much of a crowd today given the weather.


----------



## badinfluence (Dec 3, 2022)

We picked up our passes today at noon.  There was a line about 20 people deep when we got there and the same size line was there when we left after a few drinks at cannonball around 2


----------



## Abubob (Dec 3, 2022)

badinfluence said:


> We picked up our passes today at noon.  There was a line about 20 people deep when we got there and the same size line was there when we left after a few drinks at cannonball around 2


Good I guess just to get the pass on a day like today rather than wait until you want to ski. Imagine what that line would’ve been like if this r@!n had been snow.


----------



## Granite1 (Dec 3, 2022)

Cannon-last to open-first to close.  From their mountain report tonight:

Sunday: Mild temps with spotty snow/rain showers, Monday: Closed

Hard to believe-closed on Monday??????????


----------



## Mainer (Dec 3, 2022)

Just watching the grinch with the kids, granite 1 is definitely the grinch.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 3, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> Cannon-last to open-first to close.  From their mountain report tonight:
> 
> Sunday: Mild temps with spotty snow/rain showers, Monday: Closed
> 
> Hard to believe-closed on Monday??????????


Were you planning on skiing Monday?


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 9, 2022)

So cannon does a food drive every year. Used to be ski free. Then was 50% off a future day before mid January. Now it’s enter to win a season pass…


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 9, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> So cannon does a food drive every year. Used to be ski free. Then was 50% off a future day before mid January. Now it’s enter to win a season pass…


It's called skimpflation.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 9, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> So cannon does a food drive every year. Used to be ski free. Then was 50% off a future day before mid January. Now it’s enter to win a season pass…


----------



## machski (Dec 10, 2022)

They want a new Tram.  Have to show revenue to get that approved.


----------



## Granite1 (Dec 11, 2022)

Today it was under the guns at Cannon Mountain. From the top of the Zoomer lift and below on Rocket, Gary's, Lower Cannon, Time Zone, and Gremlin (closed), about 100 snow guns were going. I pointed my skis wherever there was a snow gun. Skiers left on Rocket was good at the bell. By 11 am, skiers left on Gary's was even better. The right side of Lower Cannon was good too. I only went to the summit once; no snowmaking and frozen sugar up there. Middle Ravine was decent from the top of the Peabody quad to the snowmaking trails below it. I ended the day with three laps on Time Zone, and I was about the only one skiing it all day. No lift lines, good visibility, and minimal goggle icing from the guns.


----------



## badinfluence (Dec 11, 2022)

Great report!  
Starting next weekend I'll be up with my family every weekend!  Think snow!


----------



## snoseek (Dec 11, 2022)

Thanks for the intel im there tomorrow and wed


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 12, 2022)

I'll be there Wednesday and Saturday. Hoping for fresh snow on Saturday.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 12, 2022)

Granite1 said:


> Today it was under the guns at Cannon Mountain. From the top of the Zoomer lift and below on Rocket, Gary's, Lower Cannon, Time Zone, and Gremlin (closed), about 100 snow guns were going. I pointed my skis wherever there was a snow gun. Skiers left on Rocket was good at the bell. By 11 am, skiers left on Gary's was even better. The right side of Lower Cannon was good too. I only went to the summit once; no snowmaking and frozen sugar up there. Middle Ravine was decent from the top of the Peabody quad to the snowmaking trails below it. I ended the day with three laps on Time Zone, and I was about the only one skiing it all day. No lift lines, good visibility, and minimal goggle icing from the guns.


I beg to differ.  Saturday was 100% better than yesterday.  It was a tall of two days.  We were there at opening and the Big Rink was scraped off at 8:15.  Upper Cannon sugar on the very edges but boiler plate in the middle.  Tramway was better but not by much.  Middle Cannon was its usual self under the lift by 8:30-8:45.  There stones on much of the lower trails from the shallow snow depths.  We did not go over to Zoomer as we knew what it would be like from the guns on lower Cannon.  The last gun on Lower Cannon was blasting wet snow as you were cutting back to Peabody.  You had to cover your goggles as they would be completely iced as we found out the first time.  

Was can Cannon blow wet snow at 15F? Rhetorical BTW.

There were a number of stand guns on Lower Gremlin that were just blasting out water and making solid ice piles.  they needed to aimed higher to get the droplets to fall instead of blasting horizontally into the ice pile. The tower guns were putting out good snow though alas some were aimed very poorly and coating the trees.  I heard one gun on Zoomer had a huge icicle hang off it until the snowmaker cam by and adjusted it.

I am planning on going over to see if things changed today.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 12, 2022)

I would like to see at least some upper mtn snowmaking right now. Lower is getting blasted hard


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 12, 2022)

Puck it said:


> I beg to differ.  Saturday was 100% better than yesterday.  It was a tall of two days.  We were there at opening and the Big Rink was scraped off at 8:15.  Upper Cannon sugar on the very edges but boiler plate in the middle.  Tramway was better but not by much.  Middle Cannon was its usual self under the lift by 8:30-8:45.  There stones on much of the lower trails from the shallow snow depths.  We did not go over to Zoomer as we knew what it would be like from the guns on lower Cannon.  The last gun on Lower Cannon was blasting wet snow as you were cutting back to Peabody.  You had to cover your goggles as they would be completely iced as we found out the first time.
> 
> Was can Cannon blow wet snow at 15F? Rhetorical BTW.
> 
> ...


Still skiing at your beloved Cannon little buddy?


----------



## Puck it (Dec 12, 2022)

snoseek said:


> I would like to see at least some upper mtn snowmaking right now. Lower is getting blasted hard


Hoses are set up on upper ravine and Taft. By pass even has hoses set to go.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 12, 2022)

Black Phantom said:


> Still skiing at your beloved Cannon little buddy?


Well hello lil fella. I thought you kicked bucket.


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 13, 2022)

Not yet 

Been training early this season. Hoping this storm pulls through.

Is Cannon just a complete disaster nowadays?

Where is your beloved billski?


----------



## Abubob (Dec 13, 2022)

Black Phantom said:


> Not yet
> 
> Been training early this season. Hoping this storm pulls through.
> 
> ...


Good question. Where is @billski?


----------



## Puck it (Dec 13, 2022)

Black Phantom said:


> Not yet
> 
> Been training early this season. Hoping this storm pulls through.
> 
> ...


Cannon is not a disaster but could a little more intelligence.  I have no clue.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2022)

LiftBlog is reporting that new tram may be coming sooner than later…..



			https://www.nhstateparks.org/getattachment/About-Us/Commissions-Committees/Cannon-Mountain-Advisory-Committee/CMAC-minutes-Nov-14-2022-DRAFT.pdf


----------



## Duke61 (Dec 29, 2022)

I'm 100% against a new tram.   When was the last time the tram served skiers?  It runs 2 days a week for skiers, but miraculously runs 7 days a week for summer tourists.   Science says its not the best way to get skiers to the summit.  Sorry to be a grouch but I've got a few issues with how Cannon runs the last decade. 
43 year cannon (exclusive) skier & yeah I have a pass this year.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 29, 2022)

Duke61 said:


> I'm 100% against a new tram.   When was the last time the tram served skiers?  It runs 2 days a week for skiers, but miraculously runs 7 days a week for summer tourists.   Science says its not the best way to get skiers to the summit.  Sorry to be a grouch but I've got a few issues with how Cannon runs the last decade.
> 43 year cannon (exclusive) skier & yeah I have a pass this year.


snow making is 100 times better than 10 years ago.
And agree the tram isn't the best for getting skiers up to the top. Gondolas are better but I like chairs better


----------



## Duke61 (Dec 29, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> snow making is 100 times better than 10 years ago.
> And agree the tram isn't the best for getting skiers up to the top. Gondolas are better but I like chairs better


Yeah snowmaking is so good they closed 4 (well 3) consecutive days during xmas....75% of your revenue is xmas and feb vacation.....Cannon had NO beginner terrain open  as of christmas ?......None  Cannons days of pretending to be a big dog are over, check out wv, bretton woods, loon acreage and trail counts compared to Cannon.   Or stupid stuff, Rocket is open for a week, but covered with snowmaking whales, not groomed out......really?  Or only way down is through rock garden, but watch out snow making underway (as we squeeze skiers through a rock garden a  narrow chute). 

How about the new 'rfid system'  Cannon didn't choose a vendor until November of this year, yes folks 3 weeks before the season opens!  They then sat on the vendor to try to get it done in two weeks?  Tell me, why wasn't this done months ago?  Even now we adopt RFID (twenty years later than most resorts)  the tickets still need to be scanned, why no gates or sensors to make it work?  Apparently that would make too much sense.....Then I get notices that say, please don't show up valued pass holder because we don't want  you in the building and there is a long pass processing line OUTSIDE ?......who serves who here? 

what other major resort would close over xmas holiday?   DeVivo screwed up, failed to negotiate better electric rates, and is looking at trying compensate for the (est) $800k increase...how,  shut down the mountain as much and as often as possible to save money,  Cannon runs in the red year after year while trying to tell the legislature cannon is self-sustaining & we should give them another $30m for a tram.....  

Sorry but my favorite, is trail 'xyz' is groomed only to find they ran one pass down the middle and left the other 2/3rds ungroomed....Yup Cannon is a legend.


----------



## raisingarizona (Dec 29, 2022)

Duke61 said:


> I'm 100% against a new tram.   When was the last time the tram served skiers?  It runs 2 days a week for skiers, but miraculously runs 7 days a week for summer tourists.   Science says its not the best way to get skiers to the summit.  Sorry to be a grouch but I've got a few issues with how Cannon runs the last decade.
> 43 year cannon (exclusive) skier & yeah I have a pass this year.


I'm guessing the summer tourist traffic helps float the ski area costs. I can't say for sure but if we new the actual numbers it may make complete sense.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 29, 2022)

I want one of those fancy bubbles with heated seats. As a midweek skier that Tram doesn't exist. Still two off the top which is my only real complaint this year. I'm pretty sure Cannon makes money year round


----------



## ceo (Dec 29, 2022)

As I've said before, the Tram is an extremely popular summer tourist attraction that happens to be next to a ski area. This article from LiftBlog makes the point that "nobody cares about a gondola".


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 29, 2022)

snoseek said:


> I want one of those fancy bubbles with heated seats. As a midweek skier that Tram doesn't exist. Still two off the top which is my only real complaint this year. I'm pretty sure Cannon makes money year round


Like snoseek, I'm also a midweek Cannon skier and not having the Tram available during the midweek just sucks. One of the unique joys of skiing Cannon is being able to rip down its full vertical in one go, as in chasing the tram. That is what lets you feel you're skiing a big mountain. If you just ski the chairlift served terrain, the relatively big mountain skis really small. Zoomer is ridiculously short and the Cannonball lift isn't all than much longer so the runs feel short. Yes, of course, you can ride Peabody and then Cannonball to the top but it's just so much better to get this in one go. If the new tram would be on full time duty during the ski season, I'm all for it. No, a bubble lift will just not happen.


----------



## Duke61 (Dec 30, 2022)

Mornin' skiers, my last rant then I'm going skiing!
Cannons run red for over 20 years, thats losing money for you non accountants.  I'm ok with that, maybe, until I read that DeVivo failed to anticipate the eversource rate increase to the penalty of over $800k. There were alternatives (period) this is BAD management or absentee management. 

My main beef is Cannon has become anti-skier.  They don't want us on the tram, they don't want to open the summit building, 'due to water issues'  WTF is that?  Put in a septic system if you need one, well less than 100k one time.  For years they consistently open ungroomed trails, make snow then leave the trail ungroomed for a week or weeks? (doesn't want to pay groomers??). When covid shut down early, Devivo promised to 'make it up' to passholders.....backtracked from that pretty fast, _no soup for you passholders._

How about lodges? Cannon doesn't want skiers inside!  Don't leave your bags, don't stay more than 15-20 minutes,  no grandma reading in peabody.....Who thinks this anti-customer facing stuff is how you serve your clients?   Cannon says its to reduce crowding, we all know it's only crowded 4 hours a week on Saturday!!!  We skiers know the place is a ghost town 6.5 days a week & you don't want me in the lodge ?   No bags in lodge unless I fork over $$,  ok, its blowing sideways, cold as hell & my extra gloves are in my car or freezing outside with my frozen sandwich? That is unless some shorty has stolen my stuff.... Now that's considerate of clients! NOT.   Heck they don't even want me inside to pick up my pass?  What the heck is with this anti-skier elitism.   I thought they worked for us?   Not at Cannon. 

So here's were 2023 leads, DeVivo will run as few lifts, and groom as little as possible, expect snowmaking to stop by mid feb.....Note how we opened two weeks late this year?,  yeah I know weather is tough, but notice everyone else opened thanksgiving weekend....He's scrambling to cover the unexpected electrical costs and other rising costs, its not about profit, its about trying to minimize real losses and then bury them in the financials. 

The future?  I fully expect Cannon to start charging for parking soon....why not anything to squeeze the skiers more while providing less and less.  I know weather is fickle, but have you folks noticed how many days Cannon has closed for wind or otherwise the past 3-4 seasons ?  I've got more than 40 seasons in and don't ever recall this many closures.....of course this past weekend is the best.  What ski area closes for 4 days Christmas vacation week? This is always the busiest and highest revenue week of the year......Like I said Cannon doesn't really like skiers.

So after a lifetime of skiing Cannon, I'm voting no on the tram & I'm voting yes on selling Cannon.  Look at how great Sunapee runs?  The old dogs will try and hold onto their pensions but I think the Cannon team is in way over their heads for the reasons above.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 30, 2022)

Duke61 said:


> I'm 100% against a new tram.   When was the last time the tram served skiers?  It runs 2 days a week for skiers, but miraculously runs 7 days a week for summer tourists.   Science says its not the best way to get skiers to the summit.  Sorry to be a grouch but I've got a few issues with how Cannon runs the last decade.
> 43 year cannon (exclusive) skier & yeah I have a pass this year.


You’re not wrong. But it’s an uphill battle against tradition. Pun intended.


----------



## Duke61 (Dec 30, 2022)

And for you folks,  here's Cannon's latest financials showing 20+ years of operating losses.   http://www.taxpayersforcannon.com/files/CannonCapitalAcctMarch2022.pdf


----------



## Granite1 (Dec 30, 2022)

Cannon last to open and first to close.  They still only have two trails open from the summit, haven't made snow up there in weeks.  Have made very little snow elsewhere. Mittersill totally closed, zero snowmaking over there??????


----------



## Abubob (Dec 30, 2022)

> Look at how great Sunapee runs?


----------



## Edd (Dec 30, 2022)

I’d 1000% prefer a bubble chair to a tram. Trams are cool, but inefficient for skiing. No idea if it makes $ on a year round basis but I predict there’s no fighting it. A new tram is coming, like it or not. People love them.


----------



## Duke61 (Dec 30, 2022)

Abubob said:


> View attachment 55678


Ok so I was full of it there.....may you live long and prosper.


----------



## Duke61 (Dec 30, 2022)

Edd said:


> I’d 1000% prefer a bubble chair to a tram. Trams are cool, but inefficient for skiing. No idea if it makes $ on a year round basis but I predict there’s no fighting it. A new tram is coming, like it or not. People love them.


That may be true, but we're cheap here & last time 2016 the legislature got their teeth into Cannon all hell broke loose for a while. The 30 million is likely to also bring attention to why Cannon can't make money  for 22+ seasons.  If it gets that attention it will be usual debate;  sell cannon, stop giving geezers weekday passes, charge more for everyone and everything, etc.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 30, 2022)

Duke61 said:


> Ok so I was full of it there.....may you live long and prosper.


Aren’t you supposed to be skiing by now?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 30, 2022)

Duke61 said:


> And for you folks,  here's Cannon's latest financials showing 20+ years of operating losses.   http://www.taxpayersforcannon.com/files/CannonCapitalAcctMarch2022.pdf


You sound familiar. Did you apply to be GM of Cannon and were turned down (and since then have been on an anger-filled campaign against them?) If that is your website then the answer is "yes".


----------



## Duke61 (Dec 30, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> You sound familiar. Did you apply to be GM of Cannon and were turned down (and since then have been on an anger-filled campaign against them?) If that is your website then the answer is "yes".


Nope, not my website, have no idea who that guy is, just grabbed the spreadsheet.  I have no affiliation with Cannon or it's GM other than my observations as a skier and taxpayer.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 30, 2022)

Duke61 said:


> Nope, not my website, have no idea who that guy is, just grabbed the spreadsheet.  I have no affiliation with Cannon or it's GM other than my observations as a skier and taxpayer.


The page doesn't load.

If you are relying on that site for information then be forewarned that the guy I mentioned is behind it and take the information with a grain of salt.


----------



## Duke61 (Dec 30, 2022)

Cannon has done alot of great things in the past twenty years as well,  the mittersill integration for example or the continued expansion of snowmaking capacity.  I also think they have generally controlled ticket and pass costs compared to other private areas. The big bee in my bonnet is the $800k increase in electricity....before I dump on management, I should probably find out if Cannon has the ability to choose alternate providers?  For all I know there may be some State handshake with Eversource that precludes Cannon from pursuing alternatives.


----------



## Duke61 (Dec 30, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> The page doesn't load.
> 
> If you are relying on that site for information then be forewarned that the guy I mentioned is behind it and take the information with a grain of salt.


The link isn't his data, it's from cannon directly.  I don't know if today's economics will ever allow cannon to make money, but it is a fact we have been subsidizing them for over 20 years now, and I know a bit about accounting and they very creatively try to walk around the fact they are not profitable. The State affiliation is both a blessing and a curse like most things.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 30, 2022)

On a list of all NH gov't initiatives that aren't revenue positive, where does Cannon rank?


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 30, 2022)

Duke61 said:


> Yeah snowmaking is so good they closed 4 (well 3) consecutive days during xmas....75% of your revenue is xmas and feb vacation.....Cannon had NO beginner terrain open  as of christmas ?......None  Cannons days of pretending to be a big dog are over, check out wv, bretton woods, loon acreage and trail counts compared to Cannon.   Or stupid stuff, Rocket is open for a week, but covered with snowmaking whales, not groomed out......really?  Or only way down is through rock garden, but watch out snow making underway (as we squeeze skiers through a rock garden a  narrow chute).
> 
> How about the new 'rfid system'  Cannon didn't choose a vendor until November of this year, yes folks 3 weeks before the season opens!  They then sat on the vendor to try to get it done in two weeks?  Tell me, why wasn't this done months ago?  Even now we adopt RFID (twenty years later than most resorts)  the tickets still need to be scanned, why no gates or sensors to make it work?  Apparently that would make too much sense.....Then I get notices that say, please don't show up valued pass holder because we don't want  you in the building and there is a long pass processing line OUTSIDE ?......who serves who here?
> 
> ...


One of my pet peeves with Cannon (as mentioned above on Rocket) is how The State thinks they can get away with not grooming out the huge whales on the front.  You start with a pitch of 30 degrees or so, butt you can have a free fall on the downhill side. I get it, they want to drain and dry etc.
Sometimes these are a blast if you can get an edge...

You can't run single chair to the top up the tramline. It's too long and way too much exposure, plus the summer / fall tourists. Cannon should keep the tram and paint it them Blue and black for radiational solar heat. The neat thing is, we have the mountain let's rebuild the ski area. This is similar to putting cheap tires on a nice car.

If you want to dump money:

A) Rebuild the windows on the bar at the base.

B) Killontonize the top lodge. There's no reason I can't be trying to unfreeze my tongue from iron, glass and aluminum up top in a lodge with (not sure), BUTT I' d like sweeping views of Layfayette skier's right over to the peaks of Vermont.

The worse Cannon is for February vacation, the better it is for me.

Futher, we all know what happens when we try and keep up with the Joneses (think Vail). I don't need to be pampered guy.


Meow

*Edit:* The good news is Cannon will be able to do this with zero to little money spent on energy. This is because of Fussion and the like. I'm pretty sure Vermont will welcome our nuclear waste, they're good like that.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 30, 2022)

Harvey said:


> On a list of all NH gov't initiatives that aren't revenue positive, where does Cannon rank?


Not well and that's okay. Having a destination resort so close to Boston will benefit all of the businesses in the area. 

This is a great article. Yep, I've skied Livermore Falls. Not all the lines.










						Everybody loves the bridge at Livermore Falls but nobody wants to own it
					

One of New Hampshire’s most interesting-looking bridges straddles one of its handsomest river gorges next to a road and a rail line that have been used for well over a century. It’s the perfect recipe for tourism success in a state that increasingly...




					www.concordmonitor.com


----------



## raisingarizona (Dec 30, 2022)

When old men fall down things often quickly decline.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Dec 30, 2022)

raisingarizona said:


> When old men fall down things often quickly decline.


That's why it's imperative to be surrounded by snow bunnies. This cannot be overstated.


----------



## 1dog (Dec 30, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> That's why it's imperative to be surrounded by snow bunnies. This cannot be overstated.


Jeff has one: https://nypost.com/2022/12/29/jeff-bezos-girlfriend-lauren-sanchez-shows-off-her-body-in-aspen/


----------



## Harvey (Dec 30, 2022)

Those lips are outta control.


----------



## raisingarizona (Dec 30, 2022)

1dog said:


> Jeff has one: https://nypost.com/2022/12/29/jeff-bezos-girlfriend-lauren-sanchez-shows-off-her-body-in-aspen/


They say money can't buy you happiness but I bet there are at least moments where Jeff Bezos disagrees.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 30, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Not well and that's okay. Having a destination resort so close to Boston will benefit all of the businesses in the area.



I meant how much money is "wasted" on all kinds of other stuff, and do you rant about that too?


----------



## 1dog (Dec 30, 2022)

raisingarizona said:


> They say money can't buy you happiness but I bet there are at least moments where Jeff Bezos disagrees.


I got one too, but it can be expensive , and even if not, you pay for it other ways. . .  but. . . .I wouldn't have it any other way. 
https://www.urbandaddy.com/articles...xiest-ski-bunnies-a-slideshow?ss=3138&slide=1


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 30, 2022)

Duke61 said:


> The link isn't his data, it's from cannon directly.  I don't know if today's economics will ever allow cannon to make money, but it is a fact we have been subsidizing them for over 20 years now, and I know a bit about accounting and they very creatively try to walk around the fact they are not profitable. The State affiliation is both a blessing and a curse like most things.


But is it supposed to be “profitable” in the first place? That’s a philosophical question. It creates HUGE benefits for many private businesses that in turn create tax revenue.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 30, 2022)

Loon probably drives more business to the area than cannon, but either way a public recreation facility shouldn’t have to be profitable. It’s a service to the state and visitors


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 30, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Loon probably drives more business to the area than cannon, but either way a public recreation facility shouldn’t have to be profitable. It’s a service to the state and visitors


That's my point. That is also why threecy's relentless crusade is not necessarily on point.


----------



## Edd (Dec 30, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Loon probably drives more business to the area than cannon, but either way a public recreation facility shouldn’t have to be profitable. It’s a service to the state and visitors


When you’re talking to a NH resident who pays property taxes, it’s kinda 50/50 on which way that person leans.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 30, 2022)

I'm getting threecy/free stater vibes reading this all. Paid parking? Maybe up in front of Peabody other than that it's a functional nofrills area by the state for the state.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 30, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> either way a public recreation facility shouldn’t have to be profitable. It’s a service to the state and visitors



Agree. But, IMO you got to be careful about competing with the taxpaying ski areas who fund your losses.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 30, 2022)

All I have to say is I don’t want cannon to turn into a Sunapee. Liked Sunapee before the lease. Do not now.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 30, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> All I have to say is I don’t want cannon to turn into a Sunapee. Liked Sunapee before the lease. Do not now.


When you say, "before the lease", do you mean before the Muellers or in its current state with Vail?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 30, 2022)

Harvey said:


> Agree. But, IMO you got to be careful about competing with the taxpaying ski areas who fund your losses.


True. How does NY deal with that (since you're there)?  There are what, two or three state-owned ski areas in NY?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 30, 2022)

BodeMiller1 said:


> One of my pet peeves with Cannon (as mentioned above on Rocket) is how The State thinks they can get away with not grooming out the huge whales on the front.  You start with a pitch of 30 degrees or so, butt you can have a free fall on the downhill side. I get it, they want to drain and dry etc.
> Sometimes these are a blast if you can get an edge...


That's a question for mountain management. Not the "state".


BodeMiller1 said:


> You can't run single chair to the top up the tramline. It's too long and way too much exposure, plus the summer / fall tourists. Cannon should keep the tram and paint it them Blue and black for radiational solar heat. The neat thing is, we have the mountain let's rebuild the ski area. This is similar to putting cheap tires on a nice car.


I am not following you at all......


BodeMiller1 said:


> *Edit:* The good news is Cannon will be able to do this with zero to little money spent on energy. This is because of Fussion and the like. I'm pretty sure Vermont will welcome our nuclear waste, they're good like that.


Again, no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 30, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> When you say, "before the lease", do you mean before the Muellers or in its current state with Vail?


Before muellers


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 30, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> That's a question for mountain management. Not the "state".
> 
> I am not following you at all......
> 
> Again, no idea what you are talking about.


No one knows what he is talking about. Ever


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 30, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> True. How does NY deal with that (since you're there)?  There are what, two or three state-owned ski areas in NY?


Gore whiteface and Belleayre are state owned and operated by ORDA. The Olympic region development authority. I am not sure how it all works

Each of them are really great when the snow cooperates


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 30, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Gore whiteface and Belleayre are state owned and operated by ORDA. The Olympic region development authority. I am not sure how it all works
> 
> Each of them are really great when the snow cooperates


I thought that there were three.....


----------



## snoseek (Dec 30, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> All I have to say is I don’t want cannon to turn into a Sunapee. Liked Sunapee before the lease. Do not now.


I remember that cheap instate midweek cannon Sunapee combo pass it was awesome!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 30, 2022)

snoseek said:


> I remember that cheap instate midweek cannon Sunapee combo pass it was awesome!


I had an combo one when my oldest was a baby and I worked 2nd shift. Skied 3 days a week and then went to work. The other 2 days I would watch him until 2 then dropped him off for 2 hours until my wife got out of work.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 30, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> I had an combo one when my oldest was a baby and I worked 2nd shift. Skied 3 days a week and then went to work. The other 2 days I would watch him until 2 then dropped him off for 2 hours until my wife got out of work.


It was a perfect geographic combo for me. I got my first one as a gift for high school graduation and the following winter changed the course of my life. Sunapee was so relaxed back then. That summit chair kinda sucked back then.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 30, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> No one knows what he is talking about. Ever


Good point.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 30, 2022)

Duke61 said:


> The link isn't his data, it's from cannon directly.  I don't know if today's economics will ever allow cannon to make money, but it is a fact we have been subsidizing them for over 20 years now, and I know a bit about accounting and they very creatively try to walk around the fact they are not profitable. The State affiliation is both a blessing and a curse like most things.


That is what he is representing it to be, but that is one single page of a financial report (now that I can open it) and it is entitled, "Capital Improvement Fund." It does not capture revenue *at all.* Instead, it appears to be summarizing capital expenditures and bonds issued to fund capital projects at Cannon. That is not at all the final financial report. If you are relying on that to support your argument then you are completely wrong. Now would I be surprised if Cannon is revenue negative? Not at all. But that *single page *with no other financial information or explanation does not prove that point. It merely shows their capital debt and summarizes how they are servicing that debt. If anything it actually shows that the debt is slowly disappearing (if I am reading it correctly).

The owner of that site applied to be the GM of Cannon the same year that the current one applied. When he was passed over, he then began a relentless campaign to completely discredit the successful candidate and his work and to nitpick everything Cannon. He would frequently misrepresent or misinterpret information to make claims that were unfounded. If you search here you will find the threads. He is not credible. Again, I take what he says with a grain of salt.


----------



## cdskier (Dec 30, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Gore whiteface and Belleayre are state owned and operated by ORDA. The Olympic region development authority. I am not sure how it all works
> 
> Each of them are really great when the snow cooperates



NYS essentially funds all the capital improvements via state budget appropriations and also funds about 25% of the annual operating budget for ORDA out of the state budget (which this year comes to around $15M for the operating budget contributed by NYS). For FY 22/23, the operating budget is expected to have a small "profit" of around 100K. So if it wasn't for the $15M provided by NYS, ORDA would essentially be losing money at the moment (and this doesn't include the capital expenditures which have been fairly substantial recently).

But as already mentioned in this thread, many recreational services paid for by taxes don't turn a profit but still have a benefit. So I'm not saying this is a bad thing, just explaining a bit how it works.

At one point Belleayre was operated by the DEC within NY instead of ORDA. Then they consolidated all the ski areas under ORDA (slightly over 10 years ago I think if I remember correctly?). Also worth noting that ORDA runs more than just the ski areas. They also run the ski jumping complex and the Olympic Center in Lake Placid. I don't think any of their financial reports break out profit/loss by venue (they do show revenue by venue in the annual report, but I don't think they show expenses per venue).


----------



## taxpayersforcannon (Dec 30, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> The owner of that site applied to be the GM of Cannon the same year that the current one applied. When he was passed over, he then began a relentless campaign to completely discredit the successful candidate and his work and to nitpick everything Cannon.


This statement is wholly incorrect and is defamatory in nature.  A practicing attorney should know better.


----------



## RH29 (Dec 30, 2022)

taxpayersforcannon said:


> This statement is wholly incorrect and is defamatory in nature.  A practicing attorney should know better.


oh boy, a brand new account representing an unnamed group of taxpayers and trying to speak in legalese! what could go wrong?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 30, 2022)

taxpayersforcannon said:


> This statement is wholly incorrect and is defamatory in nature.  A practicing attorney should know better.


I see that you are back, threecy.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 30, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> True. How does NY deal with that (since you're there)?  There are what, two or three state-owned ski areas in NY?



Three areas. Gore, Whiteface and Belleayre.

NY has a history of handling it very poorly.  Things have gotten better in the last decade, but I don't think that the private operators most effected would agree that it is working.

In the 60s and 70s the state was ruthless. In the Adirondacks, the state prohibited directional and marketing signage for private areas while allowing it for the state areas (Gore mostly).

Now that there are (almost) no private areas in the Adk, the issue is more focused in the Catskills. Until 2012, when ORDA took over management of Belleayre, it was really broken. Belleayre was run by the NY DEC - Department of Conservation, not a great advocate for business. They invested nothing in Belleayre.  Belleayre's GM at the time had no tools to promote his hill, and he resorted to dumping a huge amount of free tickets into the marketplace.  This really caused a lot of tension. See Plattekill's position in the link below.

Since ORDA took over Belle things have really changed in that regard.  But still, there are huge capex projects (Belleayre Gondola) that are done without any kind of ROI calculation.  It's a dance, and it will never be perfect.

One big thing the privates are fighting for: they pay an 8% tax on all electric consumption, that the state areas don't pay.

Full disclosure, I am a huge Plattekill fan/passholder and I might not be fully objective on this.



			https://nyskiblog.com/plattekill-on-belleayre-mountain-expansion/


----------



## Abubob (Dec 31, 2022)

taxpayersforcannon said:


> This statement is wholly incorrect and is defamatory in nature.  A practicing attorney should know better.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 31, 2022)

1dog said:


> Jeff has one: https://nypost.com/2022/12/29/jeff-bezos-girlfriend-lauren-sanchez-shows-off-her-body-in-aspen/


wow that face is fucking creepy.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 31, 2022)

Abubob said:


> View attachment 55713


If anyone wants to know what threecy/taxpayersforcannon does, read this thread:






						Environmental Damage at Cannon Mountain Ski Area
					

There is also metal and plastic in the trash heap. ugh.  That is no good!.  I couldn't see that in the pics.




					forums.alpinezone.com
				




And I’m a big fan of Colbert.


----------



## cdskier (Dec 31, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> If anyone wants to know what threecy/taxpayersforcannon does, read this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I started reading the "taxpayersforcannon" website yesterday. What a load of biased propaganda... It was just over the top obvious and ridiculous.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 31, 2022)

RH29 said:


> oh boy, a brand new account representing an unnamed group of taxpayers and trying to speak in legalese! what could go wrong?


actually, an old "friend".


----------



## Duke61 (Jan 2, 2023)

Happy new year cannon skiers, I'm so sorry my grumpy posts about cannon sparked such angst.  I really just want to go in the lodge and leave my bag.....the rest, I'm good, lets go skiing.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2023)

Out west they do not allow anyone to use the lodge as their personal shit locker room. It should be like that here too. Your car works fine.


----------



## Duke61 (Jan 2, 2023)

Good Morning Mr. Kusty,  Did you have a bad night,  Perhaps you are describing your own unkempt lodge behavior,  because I have never used a lodge as a 'personal shit locker' 
You probably have never been to Cannon or you would know it actually gets cold and the wind blows.   (gone now) my Mini cooper was a bit tight for strapping on my boots.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2023)

I’ve been to cannon plenty of times. I don’t have unkempt lodge behavior because I don’t use lodges. I use my car. I’m not a 7 year old child. Sounds like you are. Eastern skiing’s culture of leaving your crap all over common spaces stinks. Covid removing bags from lodges was a good thing which should stay.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 2, 2023)

Duke61 said:


> Happy new year cannon skiers, I'm so sorry my grumpy posts about cannon sparked such angst.  I really just want to go in the lodge and leave my bag.....the rest, I'm good, lets go skiing.


There's cubbys outside you can put your stuff in that are underutilized


----------



## Duke61 (Jan 2, 2023)

Cannon is happy to keep your bag inside if you PAY them.  Your argument makes sense until you see that 6.5 days a week & two vacation weeks the lodge(s) are a ghost town.   Yes some others are doing the same, and my opinion of it is the same, it stinks.   It's absurd that a service organization that operates in sub-zero temps would not want you in the lodges expressly built for skiers to warm up/put boots on/eat/store gear.....
 I'm skiing with family, maybe at 2pm my father, or my small child or wife are tired and want to sit it out while we ski?  Cannon's guidelines say '30 minutes or less' in the lodge.  So my family is supposed to go sit in the car while we finish the day on the slopes?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2023)

Yes.


----------



## skiur (Jan 2, 2023)

Duke61 said:


> Cannon is happy to keep your bag inside if you PAY them.  Your argument makes sense until you see that 6.5 days a week & two vacation weeks the lodge(s) are a ghost town.   Yes some others are doing the same, and my opinion of it is the same, it stinks.   It's absurd that a service organization that operates in sub-zero temps would not want you in the lodges expressly built for skiers to warm up/put boots on/eat/store gear.....
> I'm skiing with family, maybe at 2pm my father, or my small child or wife are tired and want to sit it out while we ski?  Cannon's guidelines say '30 minutes or less' in the lodge.  So my family is supposed to go sit in the car while we finish the day on the slopes?



It's currently 30 min or less or was it like that just during covid?  If it's still 30 min or less than that is certainly some BS.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2023)

Duke61 said:


> lodges expressly built for skiers to warm up/put boots on/eat/store gear



Lodges are expressly built for the two things here that don’t involve leaving your bag in common areas. They are not for storing your gear, or for booting up if you aren’t bringing the bag back to your car.

I highly doubt cannon is kicking anyone out of an empty lodge bc they’ve been sitting for 32 minutes.

On a busy holiday or weekend the rule should be enforced


----------



## Duke61 (Jan 2, 2023)

snoseek said:


> There's cubbys outside you can put your stuff in that are underutilized


Maybe I'm soft but I genuinely wonder you pro 'stay out of lodge' folks have been to cannon much.  Through luck or bad luck I've probably skied more than 2000 days at Cannon, 1/2 the time its blowing sideways, rain/snow/ice or whatever else the notch weather can offer.  More days than not, I will change clothes, goggles, socks during the day.  I come in the lodge because its WARM,  I'd like my stuff to be warm and certainly my pb&*J not to freeze.  
Like my other post says, I thought the lodge was built for skiers & I personally have not experienced the 'personal shithole locker room situation that others have.


----------



## Duke61 (Jan 2, 2023)

skiur said:


> It's currently 30 min or less or was it like that just during covid?  If it's still 30 min or less than that is certainly some BS.


Check the website!  30 minutes or less. For decades I've seen skiers get cold, bail for the day, have a small child with tantrum, while the rest of the group skiis.....No soup for you Cannon skiers, Mom, grandpa, unruly child stay out of my lodge, you all go home or go to your cars.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2023)

You are soft.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2023)

If you want to use common space for your personal use, pay for it.


----------



## Duke61 (Jan 2, 2023)

KustyTheKlown said:


> If you want to use common space for your personal use, pay for it.


You clearly don't know a darn thing about Cannon or me, maybe you  ski a bunch of bougie places but you don't know squat about Cannon.  How about I meet you there Wednesday and we can chew on these issues and rip it up? DM me? .... I find those with nothing to say always respond with personal attacks.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2023)

lol what? You’re challenging me to a fight because I think it’s shitty to leave your bag under a lunch table. Get a grip loonie toons.

All these new member “you don’t know squat about cannon/magic” types are such little cuties.

And again, you miss the point. I don’t pay for lockers because I use my car. That’s the free default. If you want special privileges, pay for them


----------



## hardscrabble (Jan 2, 2023)

Cannon definitely jumped on the capitalist "never let a crisis go to waste" mindset with these lodge rules (as well as eliminating most of their midweek deals and jacking up the price on the remaining one). Which I suppose is their right, as that's the direction the industry is headed, and there are plenty of places doing a lot worse, but still.

I use my car as a lodge but I can sympathize with lodge goers (especially parents that have to herd small children around). There are only so many good parking spots; once those fill up, car-lodge becomes more and more of a PITA the farther away you get. Especially with the way Cannon's weather can be.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 2, 2023)

Duke61 said:


> Maybe I'm soft but I genuinely wonder you pro 'stay out of lodge' folks have been to cannon much.  Through luck or bad luck I've probably skied more than 2000 days at Cannon, 1/2 the time its blowing sideways, rain/snow/ice or whatever else the notch weather can offer.  More days than not, I will change clothes, goggles, socks during the day.  I come in the lodge because its WARM,  I'd like my stuff to be warm and certainly my pb&*J not to freeze.
> Like my other post says, I thought the lodge was built for skiers & I personally have not experienced the 'personal shithole locker room situation that others have.


I learned on cannon as a kid and have sporadically held a pass for decades. They sell me a pass for under 300 dollars and run decently enough. This year has been a little off but the little details like bags don't bother me. 2 trails off the top do.

Place ran beautifully the past couple years...last year in particular. They were quick to get acres open and started blowing weeks before the competition and opened strong. This year not so much but for the money I'm still a happy customer.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 2, 2023)

I have no issues with ski areas offering free cubbies/bag storage inside (note I didn't say actual "lockers" as if it actually locks, I'm fine with charging for that). Also don't see why anyone would be bothered if a ski area offers free bag storage locations or would argue that they shouldn't offer those. I do have an issue with people leaving their bags all over the place and a free bag storage area is a perfect solution. A time limit on being in the lodge is also weird. I would understand telling people they can't reserve an entire table, but to tell someone they can't sit for as long as they want in a single seat while another family member/friend is out skiing is strange.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 2, 2023)

Cannon had plenty of free cubbies/shelving pre covid. People for the most part used them and didn’t leave shit out under/on tables.


----------



## Duke61 (Jan 2, 2023)

KustyTheKlown said:


> lol what? You’re challenging me to a fight because I think it’s shitty to leave your bag under a lunch table. Get a grip loonie toons.
> 
> All these new member “you don’t know squat about cannon/magic” types are such little cuties.
> 
> And again, you miss the point. I don’t pay for lockers because I use my car. That’s the free default. If you want special privileges, pay for them


No Dude, I'm saying come and ski with me, lets rip it up and be friends.  I'm saying I'm an old guy with decades of skiing mostly Cannon and I will stand by my opinion of whats happening here.  When we ski together I can listen to your experiences and maybe learn something!


----------



## Duke61 (Jan 2, 2023)

So Cannon lovers....did you notice we have no beginner terrain open and no plan to open the huckerbrook surface lift this year?  Without a carpet, rope tow style lift and nearly flat run where do the  beginners go?   You can't throw tourists, kids and beginners down brookside, too fast too steep...
For the haters, I post to ask you all to look at the mountain you love like me and brainstorm how we get better.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 2, 2023)

Duke61 said:


> So Cannon lovers....did you notice we have no beginner terrain open and no plan to open the huckerbrook surface lift this year?  Without a carpet, rope tow style lift and nearly flat run where do the  beginners go?   You can't throw tourists, kids and beginners down brookside, too fast too steep...
> For the haters, I post to ask you all to look at the mountain you love like me and brainstorm how we get better.


Run the tram and make snow like last year and I'm good.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2023)

lol, thanks for the invite

I have no personal beef. I just don’t like lodges full of bags everywhere.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 2, 2023)

Duke61 said:


> So Cannon lovers....did you notice we have no beginner terrain open and no plan to open the huckerbrook surface lift this year?  Without a carpet, rope tow style lift and nearly flat run where do the  beginners go?   You can't throw tourists, kids and beginners down brookside, too fast too steep...
> For the haters, I post to ask you all to look at the mountain you love like me and brainstorm how we get better.


That's a legitimate concern.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 2, 2023)

Duke61 said:


> Happy new year cannon skiers, I'm so sorry my grumpy posts about cannon sparked such angst.  I really just want to go in the lodge and leave my bag.....the rest, I'm good, lets go skiing.


No worries at all. You are of course entitled to your opinion. Just beware of Mr. Threecy and his vendetta. 

As to the boot issue, pre-COVID I would be COMPLETELY with you. As someone who grew up in Vermont, booting up in the lodge was the norm. We ALWAYS dropped the boot bags and skis at the car drop, parked, and booted up in the lodge. I never had anything "disappear" from my boot bag. I have had poles and skis "take a ride" but later show back up at the lodge. So I started locking things.

Out west, with the exception of Snowbird Creekside, Deer Valley Snow Park, and Alta, almost everywhere else was "boot up at your car." I remember my first day out west at Homewood in California starting to walk towards the lodge and my sister-in-law stopping me to say that the car was the lodge. Alta, or to be exact it's "restaurant tenants", began kicking bags out of the lodges in 2017 or so. The Albion folks were particularly nasty about it. They ultimately left after a couple years but the policy remains. Snowbird also began kicking bags out in about 2018. When Alterra bought DV they made it next to impossible to stash bags for free in the Snow Park Lodge. It used to be pretty easy to tuck things away on the side of the locker area.

COVID killed using the lodge in this fashion. Initially, I was hesitant because it was just engrained in me to go to the lodge. But now I ALWAYS use my car. My stuff is safe, it usually is not frigid out west, I usually get a good parking spot, and can bring what I need. I also spend less $$$ in the lodge because I am just not in there. It is amazing how quickly it changed for me and how it is now second-nature. We're talking about 25+ years of doing it the old way.

But I get it--if you are used to booting up in a warm lodge at a table and ending your day there instead of on your tailgate then it is a big change.


----------



## raisingarizona (Jan 2, 2023)

If I’m a paying customer buying lunch in a lodge and I can’t sit down because of campers and bags and gear “claiming” space I see that as a problem. 

I think that’s pretty fair and easy to understand. 

Everything is changing these days. There’s over 8 billion people on the planet. That has an impact unfortunately. Our actions affect others and I don’t understand how that’s so hard for others to figure out.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 2, 2023)

raisingarizona said:


> If I’m a paying customer buying lunch in a lodge and I can’t sit down because of campers and bags and gear “claiming” space I see that as a problem.


That's exactly the argument and the idea. That said, see my comment above. Now I just don't go into the lodge except for the bathrooms, so I don't buy a coffee or food at all. The idea can have its downside.

I think that in the past there were areas where folks kept their bags--on the floor away from tables, etc. The big problem that occasionally happens and I often saw it on race days were folks taking a whole table and setting up crock pots and camping out while folks could not find a seat to buy food.


----------



## Harvey (Jan 2, 2023)

I really like booting up in the lodge.  At Gore, I'm always early, I always boot up in the same spot, and my buddies are there too. It's a social thing, and allows me to see who is skiing that day.  There is plenty of space to keep boot bags, and eat. (I don't eat at the base, usually upper mountain which is really spacious.)

I missed all that during covid.  Booting up in the car is more cramped, and to start out warm, I run the car, which feels like a waste.

Plattekill or McCauley it's like your home. No pressure at all.  Everyone there appreciates a calm experience and sharing is natural. Hell you know almost everyone, and even if you don't know them, you know you share something special.

The big mountains are truly awesome to ski, but much of the rest of the experience sucks compared to the smaller hills I ski, IMO. Competition for snow, bag space, eating space, lift lines.  If I want that vibe I might as well stay at work and get paid for it.

I guess that's the advantage of being old. 1000 feet is plenty.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 2, 2023)

All this over a $3 fee? Wow.


----------



## djd66 (Jan 2, 2023)

$3.00 is pretty cheap to check your bag - and have unlimited access to your bag.


----------



## ceo (Jan 2, 2023)

OK, so this business of not allowing bag storage in the lodge and making people boot up at the car and leave their gear there is just bullshit. I did it that way a couple times in 2020-2021 when everyone required it and it sucked. Trying to get boots on in the car sucks and clomping in one's boots from the far back corner of the parking lot sucks more. Having to clomp all the way back to get or discard a layer sucks worst of all. No-bags policies are almost as customer-abusive as banning brown bag lunches.
Now that said, I'm still practicing COVID safety (because the pandemic is not fucking over, people), so I boot up and eat lunch outside and that's fine, and I'm fine with storing my gear outside, although putting my regular boots back on when they've been out in the cold all day is always a fun surprise. 
Providing a place to deal with one's gear and store it is one of the main functions of a base lodge. Yes, it's annoying when people shove their stuff under tables, but that means you need to provide more cubbies. The Sugarbush Gate House lodge has the best solution I've seen, with its dedicated boot-up and gear storage room. That should be the standard.


----------



## bigbob (Jan 3, 2023)

ceo said:


> OK, so this business of not allowing bag storage in the lodge and making people boot up at the car and leave their gear there is just bullshit. I did it that way a couple times in 2020-2021 when everyone required it and it sucked. Trying to get boots on in the car sucks and clomping in one's boots from the far back corner of the parking lot sucks more. Having to clomp all the way back to get or discard a layer sucks worst of all. No-bags policies are almost as customer-abusive as banning brown bag lunches.
> Now that said, I'm still practicing COVID safety (because the pandemic is not fucking over, people), so I boot up and eat lunch outside and that's fine, and I'm fine with storing my gear outside, although putting my regular boots back on when they've been out in the cold all day is always a fun surprise.
> Providing a place to deal with one's gear and store it is one of the main functions of a base lodge. Yes, it's annoying when people shove their stuff under tables, but that means you need to provide more cubbies. The Sugarbush Gate House lodge has the best solution I've seen, with its dedicated boot-up and gear storage room. That should be the standard.


Killingtons new K 1 Lodge also has a bag storage room on the second which is the main floor. At the Bear Mnt Lodge they moved the bag storage racks to the basement hallway.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 3, 2023)

ceo said:


> OK, so this business of not allowing bag storage in the lodge and making people boot up at the car and leave their gear there is just bullshit. I did it that way a couple times in 2020-2021 when everyone required it and it sucked. Trying to get boots on in the car sucks and clomping in one's boots from the far back corner of the parking lot sucks more. Having to clomp all the way back to get or discard a layer sucks worst of all. No-bags policies are almost as customer-abusive as banning brown bag lunches.
> Now that said, I'm still practicing COVID safety (because the pandemic is not fucking over, people), so I boot up and eat lunch outside and that's fine, and I'm fine with storing my gear outside, although putting my regular boots back on when they've been out in the cold all day is always a fun surprise.
> Providing a place to deal with one's gear and store it is one of the main functions of a base lodge. Yes, it's annoying when people shove their stuff under tables, but that means you need to provide more cubbies. The Sugarbush Gate House lodge has the best solution I've seen, with its dedicated boot-up and gear storage room. That should be the standard.


As far as brown bag lunches . Cannon banishes you to the basement. Black mtn doesn’t allow them at all and says it is because of state law. I call Bullshit on that as all others allow it. They don’t even allow it on the outside deck.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 3, 2023)

Brown Bag Lunches are bullshit.  Most lodges are functioning Food and Beverage centers which are a source of revenue for the mountain.  I have zero issues with not allowing brown baggers.   That is absolutely something that should be done at your car or a part of the lodge that isn't essentially a restaurant or your car.

As for boot bags  I'm fine with allowing it but put your shit on shelf or expect it to not be there when you get back.  In PA I always boot up at the car.  when I'm up north its a mixed bag.  If I do finish getting ready in the lodge I always either put my bag in the bag check, or rent a locker.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 3, 2023)

Smellytele said:


> Cannon had plenty of free cubbies/shelving pre covid. People for the most part used them and didn’t leave shit out under/on tables.



My experience with Cannon is the exact opposite, as they are the place that seems to have the most lodge campers IME. It also seems worse as the lodge at Cannon is TINY. The East Coast lodge mentality is real and ridiculous, you really should just boot up at your car. 

In terms of operations, I was at Cannon yesterday. Outside of them continuing to make snow during questionable temperatures I thought it was relatively decent given the recent weather shit sandwich.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jan 3, 2023)

thetrailboss said:


> That's a question for mountain management. Not the "state".
> 
> I am not following you at all......
> 
> Again, no idea what you are talking about.


Department of Resorces. I agree, butt I'm in Concord. I just saw the Governor...

Do I ask him about Cannon, Nope.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jan 3, 2023)

thetrailboss said:


> That's a question for mountain management. Not the "state".
> 
> I am not following you at all......
> 
> Again, no idea what you are talking about.


1. The Department of Resources up on the heights runs Cannon. 

2 Good point, file under rambling mumbo Jubo, or Jibber Jabber. My point is, Cannon does not need a new tram. Why pour money  into something when you can up grade the thing (Tram). 

Do what we did last Time: 1) Make sure the foundations are solid. Replace the haul rope, etc.

3. When Scotty agrees with me, I know I'm right. At least in our little section of Who - Ville. 


Respectfully

Bode Miller


----------



## Abubob (Jan 3, 2023)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Do what we did last Time: 1) Make sure the foundations are solid. Replace the haul rope, etc.


That has been discussed. It is an option but you can only “upgrade” infrastructure so long. At some point it needs replacing. A new tram would generate a lot of interest and give the parks department something to market. Ultimately it would pay for itself rather quickly I would think. Besides, upgrading is boring. How would you market that exactly? “We‘ve patched up our aging tram again! Come up and see how much longer it can last!”


----------



## Fishski (Jan 3, 2023)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Brown Bag Lunches are bullshit.  Most lodges are functioning Food and Beverage centers which are a source of revenue for the mountain.  I have zero issues with not allowing brown baggers.   That is absolutely something that should be done at your car or a part of the lodge that isn't essentially a restaurant or your car.
> 
> As for boot bags  I'm fine with allowing it but put your shit on shelf or expect it to not be there when you get back.  In PA I always boot up at the car.  when I'm up north its a mixed bag.  If I do finish getting ready in the lodge I always either put my bag in the bag check, or rent a locker.


I'm a big fan of booting up in the lodge when the the weather is particularly cold and was even more so when my kids were young.  Don't mind it as much in the spring and now that my boys are older and can manage their own stuff.  Agree that there needs to be designated space for bags and that everyone should use the space that is designated.  Have to disagree on the bagged lunch though.  I always bring a cooler, (cannon and black too).  If I choose to buy the crappy overpriced cafeteria food, that's a choice I can make while there.  Restaurants are different as they are actually restaurants. Not my cup of tea as I don't want to wait around for a table and then wait on service while I'm skiing, however, agreed that it's not a place for outside food, beverage, etc. in the restaurant area.  And I'm fine with being relegated to the basements!!!


----------



## Edd (Jan 3, 2023)

I don’t want to go 12 rounds over booting in the car vs lodge but western areas tend to be far drier and sunnier than New England, making car booting more pleasant, IMO. The exception here is the Pacific Northwest where I was a regular at Stevens Pass > 20 years ago. We booted in the lodge there, as I recall.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jan 3, 2023)

Abubob said:


> That has been discussed. It is an option but you can only “upgrade” infrastructure so long. At some point it needs replacing. A new tram would generate a lot of interest and give the parks department something to market. Ultimately it would pay for itself rather quickly I would think. Besides, upgrading is boring. How would you market that exactly? “We‘ve patched up our aging tram again! Come up and see how much longer it can last!”


Okay agree, they need to do something to stay competitive.


----------



## Duke61 (Jan 3, 2023)

Thanks everyone for your lodge opinions..I realize not one size fits all and our experiences are different..... 

Just for a change up, here's a Cannon story;   We were ski instructors, my buddy (name omitted) see's his school kid group trying to bolt rather than wait at the top of the zoomer lift.  BTW this is the zoomer lift that holds 2 people probably.....so he swings out and drops off the lift before the unload, races to the bottom.....his kids could not believe how he got to the bottom fast enough to catch them...... 

In the end I want to ride the tram, enjoy the historic lodge & it's filthy carpet and eat my hot lunch at my favorite ski area.  Change is fine but not all change is for the good.....  Rickey, Bill C  & Duke I miss you all.


----------



## Duke61 (Jan 3, 2023)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Brown Bag Lunches are bullshit.  Most lodges are functioning Food and Beverage centers which are a source of revenue for the mountain.  I have zero issues with not allowing brown baggers.   That is absolutely something that should be done at your car or a part of the lodge that isn't essentially a restaurant or your car.
> 
> As for boot bags  I'm fine with allowing it but put your shit on shelf or expect it to not be there when you get back.  In PA I always boot up at the car.  when I'm up north its a mixed bag.  If I do finish getting ready in the lodge I always either put my bag in the bag check, or rent a locker.


Respectfully disagree,  I'm the thermos queen, its part of the joy of my experience.  So maybe you want to buy  food at Cannon in the spirit of contributing to the 'revenue center'....I'm the guy with lasagna, tomato soup, coffee, big chunk of french bread, maybe some cheese.  When its not blowing sideways we're the crew barbecuing enough food for every skier on the mountain at lunch rocks......stop by when you see us, we always have plenty to share. 

  I have fond memories of family and hot lunch out of a thermos and I do my best to keep the tradition going. Some of my Cannon heroes aren't around anymore but I'll always have a flannel shirt and some extra in the thermos just in case I can make new friends.

 I'm totally cool with keeping away from the vendor spaces & keeping my shit tight and out of your way.   BTW if your a NH taxpayer your already subsidizing Cannon and you don't even need to show up.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 3, 2023)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Brown Bag Lunches are bullshit.  Most lodges are functioning Food and Beverage centers which are a source of revenue for the mountain.  I have zero issues with not allowing brown baggers.   That is absolutely something that should be done at your car or a part of the lodge that isn't essentially a restaurant or your car.
> 
> As for boot bags  I'm fine with allowing it but put your shit on shelf or expect it to not be there when you get back.  In PA I always boot up at the car.  when I'm up north its a mixed bag.  If I do finish getting ready in the lodge I always either put my bag in the bag check, or rent a locker.


Weren’t lodges originally just for skiers to get out of the cold? People brought their lunches as a matter of course. When I was growing up even though cafeteria food was readily available in every lodge I ever visited the prices were so high my mom would not allow us ever to buy ANYTHING. She always brought snacks and lunch. So when did we cross the line into bringing your own lunch is “theft of services“? Prices at lodges were and have always been set at gouging. Is that really necessary? It’s the main reason people bring their own lunches. But also I think the sheer size of the crowds we see and the total disregard for neighbor that has brought about a need to change how we view lodges at large resorts. 

I also think that if you’re driving a subcompact luxury car to a ski area and are not willing to pay for a spot to stash your gear inside it’s time to think about buying a van.


----------



## Duke61 (Jan 3, 2023)

BTW,  anyone else here have a chairlift chair in their yard?   I've got two, in the summer I sit in the center pole wildcat double and count the days till ski season. My other chair is from ascutney was probably re-sold to another place, it still sports a Burton snowboard sticker dated 1976......I don't recall burton until about 80...I kick myself for not having a Cannon T bar but thats water under the bridge....

  My family wants to institutionalize me but I'm looking for a gondola car.    Serious, if you have a gondola car for sale or a lead, reach out!

I'm going to install a beer cooler and gather at 4:20pm and smoke weed like we did in the 70's!
let it snow.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 3, 2023)

Duke61 said:


> BTW,  anyone else here have a chairlift chair in their yard?   I've got two, in the summer I sit in the center pole wildcat double and count the days till ski season. My other chair is from ascutney was probably re-sold to another place, it still sports a Burton snowboard sticker dated 1976......I don't recall burton until about 80...I kick myself for not having a Cannon T bar but thats water under the bridge....
> 
> My family wants to institutionalize me but I'm looking for a gondola car.    Serious, if you have a gondola car for sale or a lead, reach out!
> 
> ...


This would be a cool thread idea all by itself.


----------



## Duke61 (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm on a Cannon nostalgia trip today,  If you knew Hank Dane give him a shout out.  Dude is a legitimate Cannon legend never forgotten.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 3, 2023)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Brown Bag Lunches are bullshit.  Most lodges are functioning Food and Beverage centers which are a source of revenue for the mountain.  I have zero issues with not allowing brown baggers.   That is absolutely something that should be done at your car or a part of the lodge that isn't essentially a restaurant or your car.
> 
> As for boot bags  I'm fine with allowing it but put your shit on shelf or expect it to not be there when you get back.  In PA I always boot up at the car.  when I'm up north its a mixed bag.  If I do finish getting ready in the lodge I always either put my bag in the bag check, or rent a locker.


That fucking bullshit elitist point of view on the brown bag. Who wants to eat gross fried food and wilted salads?Most families have a hard enough times paying for the skiing. Maybe if I was a doctor (or dentist) it wouldn’t be a problem. 
Try being at your car on a below 10 degree day with 3 kids under 10. 
Fucking bullshit!


----------



## Duke61 (Jan 3, 2023)

AdironRider said:


> My experience with Cannon is the exact opposite, as they are the place that seems to have the most lodge campers IME. It also seems worse as the lodge at Cannon is TINY. The East Coast lodge mentality is real and ridiculous, you really should just boot up at your car.
> 
> In terms of operations, I was at Cannon yesterday. Outside of them continuing to make snow during questionable temperatures I thought it was relatively decent given the recent weather shit sandwich.


I actually love Cannon, despite my posts, regarding snowmaking they have a weird policy, they like to blow snow at skiers during the 6 hours they have paying clients, rather than the other 18 hours.  Their other trick is to blow some whales, call the trail open and leave them for a week, or not blow anything and just open avalanche or pollies with grass sticking through.....


----------



## ceo (Jan 3, 2023)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Brown Bag Lunches are bullshit.  Most lodges are functioning Food and Beverage centers which are a source of revenue for the mountain.  I have zero issues with not allowing brown baggers.   That is absolutely something that should be done at your car or a part of the lodge that isn't essentially a restaurant or your car.


If we're trying to make skiing more affordable and accessible, particularly for families, requiring everyone to shell out $9 for reheated cheeseburgers is the wrong way to go about it. (Full disclosure, I always buy lunch because I'm lazy.)


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm not saying you should buy lodge food but you shouldn't bitch about not being allowed to brown bag in the lodge area that is essentially a restaurant.  Do you guys brown bag to regular restaurants?   That is what I'm saying.  

If Cannon or anywhere else has a part of the lodge that is not in the food and beverage area then have at it.  But if I'm visiting somewhere and I decide to buy lunch and I can't find a seat because a bunch of people are brown bagging it that sucks just as bad as someone who's camping out all day in the lodge not even skiing.

Frankly I never spend any money at the lodges, I usually tailgate.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 3, 2023)

I don’t eat in the lodge ever. Maybe a slice of pizza leaving sugarbush to the south bc I know I won’t encounter food til rutland. It still boils my blood when I see people camped out at lodge tables. Especially when mom of racers is posted up with a tablecloth and a crock pot plugged in. The worst.


----------



## Duke61 (Jan 3, 2023)

ceo said:


> If we're trying to make skiing more affordable and accessible, particularly for families, requiring everyone to shell out $9 for reheated cheeseburgers is the wrong way to go about it. (Full disclosure, I always buy lunch because I'm lazy.)


A bit OT but I am pleased to see the number of national skier visits grow, I am concerned that only well off folks have that opportunity.  Costs remain a problem, a couple years ago picking up my pass I watched dad shell out about 3k for passes and that doesn't include his denali/ski house/ equipment for the kids every year. 
Skiing wasn't always elitist, one of the benefits of growing up in the North country is you were sure to learn to ski.  All the schools would send kids a day a week every winter.  I won't tell Bode's story for him but he is a product of that. Bode's mom worked in the ticket office and Cannon was his daycare.  We used his name in vain many times, at 6 or 7 years old he broke every rule and came back the next day for more.  Mickey kept an eye on him, as he did on all of us (for those who remember)


----------



## cdskier (Jan 3, 2023)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I'm not saying you should buy lodge food but you shouldn't bitch about not being allowed to brown bag in the lodge area that is essentially a restaurant.  Do you guys brown bag to regular restaurants?   That is what I'm saying.
> 
> If Cannon or anywhere else has a part of the lodge that is not in the food and beverage area then have at it.  But if I'm visiting somewhere and I decide to buy lunch and I can't find a seat because a bunch of people are brown bagging it that sucks just as bad as someone who's camping out all day in the lodge not even skiing.
> 
> Frankly I never spend any money at the lodges, I usually tailgate.



How are you defining "lodge area that is essentially a restaurant"? The large open areas near the cafeteria in many lodges I wouldn't consider "essentially a restaurant" at all. They are simply places to warm up, relax, etc that happen to have food nearby for sale IF you want it. That's not like a restaurant. Some lodges have separate areas linked to a specific bar or more formal eating area (i.e. Castlerock Pub in Sugarbush for example). That specific area I would agree is like a restaurant, but that's it. Not the entire lodge in general. I have no issues brown bagging in the general lodge areas.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 3, 2023)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I don’t eat in the lodge ever. Maybe a slice of pizza leaving sugarbush to the south bc I know I won’t encounter food til rutland. It still boils my blood when I see people camped out at lodge tables. Especially when mom of racers is posted up with a tablecloth and a crock pot plugged in. The worst.



There's a big difference between people brown bagging a sandwich and leaving the table/seat when they're done eating/warming up vs people that take over entire tables and setup crock pots for an entire day. Taking up entire tables and setting up crock pots is crossing a line...that I'd have no issues with ski areas not allowing.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 3, 2023)

Mom with tablecloth and crockpot is a big mount Ellen vibe. The racer kids and their families act like they own the place


----------



## Duke61 (Jan 3, 2023)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I don’t eat in the lodge ever. Maybe a slice of pizza leaving sugarbush to the south bc I know I won’t encounter food til rutland. It still boils my blood when I see people camped out at lodge tables. Especially when mom of racers is posted up with a tablecloth and a crock pot plugged in. The worst.


The behavior you describe is offensive.  Here at Cannon I was very against the Mittersill expansion .... I was WRONG it solved the problem you detail, the elitist ski racer families moved over to Mittersill and took their crock pots with them. 
I know the racing families have a lot invested, it's a long drive from MA or RI to their ski house.  But other than taking over Tramway or Rocket when conditions are poor they have their own elitist space today and stay out of our way, finally off Gary's.  The era of the home grown skier is over......I mentioned Hank Dane in another thread,  guy was a beast...world cup material......very few home grown skiers today.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 3, 2023)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Mom with tablecloth and crockpot is a big mount Ellen vibe. The racer kids and their families act like they own the place



Doesn't GMVS have their own building? I always see it filled with the racer families whenever I happen to ride the Inverness lift. I never really noticed this in the ME base lodge itself, but I also don't use it too frequently so I can't say you're wrong about it happening. But yes, I also hate that mentality of people that think they own the place and take over and spread out. That I'm completely fine with ski areas putting a stop to in the lodges.


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 3, 2023)

When skiing at western resorts, how do people deal with their stuff if they arrive by bus? So, no "car is your lodge".
My recent last two trips out west were in Banff (Sunshine, Lake Louise, Norquay) and just about everyone who stayed in Banff's hotels would take a bus to the ski areas. Just about everyone had ski bags. All 3 places had bag storage places (shelves. cubicles). 
My future plans for western skiing most probably will revolve around the ability to do it without a rental car. So, I can't use the lodge to leave my stuff while I'm skiing?


----------



## Abubob (Jan 3, 2023)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I'm not saying you should buy lodge food but you shouldn't bitch about not being allowed to brown bag in the lodge area that is essentially a restaurant.  Do you guys brown bag to regular restaurants?   That is what I'm saying.
> 
> If Cannon or anywhere else has a part of the lodge that is not in the food and beverage area then have at it.  But if I'm visiting somewhere and I decide to buy lunch and I can't find a seat because a bunch of people are brown bagging it that sucks just as bad as someone who's camping out all day in the lodge not even skiing.
> 
> Frankly I never spend any money at the lodges, I usually tailgate.


That is about the stupidest thing I have ever heard. Do you go to restaurants to ski?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 3, 2023)

cdskier said:


> Doesn't GMVS have their own building? I always see it filled with the racer families whenever I happen to ride the Inverness lift. I never really noticed this in the ME base lodge itself, but I also don't use it too frequently so I can't say you're wrong about it happening. But yes, I also hate that mentality of people that think they own the place and take over and spread out. That I'm completely fine with ski areas putting a stop to in the lodges.



They have a building. I dunno if it has food service. My crockpot anecdote is specific to ME Base Lodge. Seen twice at least.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 3, 2023)

Duke61 said:


> A bit OT but I am pleased to see the number of national skier visits grow, I am concerned that only well off folks have that opportunity.  Costs remain a problem, a couple years ago picking up my pass I watched dad shell out about 3k for passes and that doesn't include his denali/ski house/ equipment for the kids every year.
> Skiing wasn't always elitist, one of the benefits of growing up in the North country is you were sure to learn to ski.  All the schools would send kids a day a week every winter.  I won't tell Bode's story for him but he is a product of that. Bode's mom worked in the ticket office and Cannon was his daycare.  We used his name in vain many times, at 6 or 7 years old he broke every rule and came back the next day for more.  Mickey kept an eye on him, as he did on all of us (for those who remember)


We may know each other. I know I spent many runs as a kid following mickey and marge or even paul trying to copy their turns. I was absent for many years though. You would probably know my dad. Cannon roots run deep.

Anyone remember dungaree pete? Now I'm on a nostalgia kick as well


----------



## djd66 (Jan 3, 2023)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Mom with tablecloth and crockpot is a big mount Ellen vibe. The racer kids and their families act like they own the place


I completely agree with this Krusty.  The second floor of Mount Ellen when a race is going on is not a fun place to be,


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 3, 2023)

also the most likely people on the mountain to be completely obnoxious to you, unprovoked, and most likely while they are on a lift and you are not, are unaccompanied racer children. for some reason they feel the need to yell at everyone who passes by. even if they are just screaming HELLO at the top of their lungs to try and distract. racer kids, who will never in a million years race at a professional or even collegiate level, who are shuttled to the mountain in mummy's range rover every single weekend at great expense. even worse, mummy sends them to stratton mountain school etc to be a boarding student pursuing the ludicrous dream of ski racer.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 3, 2023)

crockpot issues aside,  kids from sms, kms, bma(and the like) do make the Olympic team, and world cup no?  its a long shot but it does happen I think.  alpine and xc.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 3, 2023)

NYDB said:


> crockpot issues aside,  kids from sms, kms, bma(and the like) do make the Olympic team, and world cup no?  its a long shot but it does happen I think.  alpine and xc.



to my (admittedly limited) knowledge, burke mountain academy is a real ski academy for serious skiers and they do produce world class racers. 

and OMS, SMS, KMS, etc. are ski country clubs for children from connecticut


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2023)

KustyTheKlown said:


> to my (admittedly limited) knowledge, burke mountain academy is a real ski academy for serious skiers and they do produce world class racers.
> 
> and OMS, SMS, KMS, etc. are ski country clubs for children from connecticut


As an FYI, a recent GMVS alum, Paula Moltzen, just finished 2nd to fomer Burke Mtn Academy student Mikaela Shiffrin (who later moved onto ski club vail) in a Women's WC slalom last week.

OMS, SMS, GMVS, KMS have a long history of producing athletes who make national teams (and not just the US National team) in alpine, fresstyle, nordic and snowboarding, as well as go onto make up the rosters in a significant number of most of the D1 college skiing programs out there,

The fulltime academies, which are different than the weekend programs are far from just "country clubs for children from Connecticut"


----------



## cdskier (Jan 3, 2023)

KustyTheKlown said:


> to my (admittedly limited) knowledge, burke mountain academy is a real ski academy for serious skiers and they do produce world class racers.
> 
> and OMS, SMS, KMS, etc. are ski country clubs for children from connecticut



Based on the info on Team USA's website, SMS has 1 person currently on the US Olympic team for Alpine Skiing. GMVS has a couple. BMA has a couple. So it isn't just BMA in the east...

That said...it still doesn't give the parents any rights to take over lodges with crock pots...


----------



## Abubob (Jan 3, 2023)

cdskier said:


> That said...it still doesn't give the parents any rights to take over lodges with crock pots...


There should be special room or lodge for that purpose. I believe many areas have those.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2023)

Abubob said:


> There should be special room or lodge for that purpose. I believe many areas have those.


Often there are crock pots in various base lodges that have race programs on days when the athletes are at away races. 

Certainly some race parents do set up camp and take over tables in base lodges for hours on end, however this isn't just exclusively a race parent thing with table take over, it often is something that parents with kids in non racing seasonal weekend programs do if a parent(s) don't ski or even some groups of families just going to the mountain to ski for the day independent of any programs do


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 3, 2023)

Sounds like some people are spending too much time in the lodges if they are so annoyed by the crowd behavior.  A full service restaurant might be a better experience for your tastes.

I don't really care about the non skiing mom's setting up camp or the parents on laptops.  If that's what it takes to manage kids who have a passion for the sport, whether racing or not, that's cool by me.  Just as long as they understand that if there are seats available, they can't just save them for the off chance junior pops back in.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 3, 2023)

deadheadskier said:


> Sounds like some people are spending too much time in the lodges if they are so annoyed by the crowd behavior.  A full service restaurant might be a better experience for your tastes.
> 
> I don't really care about the non skiing mom's setting up camp or the parents on laptops.  If that's what it takes to manage kids who have a passion for the sport, whether racing or not, that's cool by me.  Just as long as they understand that if there are seats available, they can't just save them for the off chance junior pops back in.


I have had some ski moms tell me the seat were taken then I find another seat but never see anyone join them…


----------



## doublediamond (Jan 3, 2023)

SMS certainly is one of the very best academies for cross country skiing. They have a very long record of placing their cross country skiers in top D1 collegiate teams and a significant portion of the US team trained at SMS in high school and/or trains at SMS on their post-schoolastic eliete team run by their former head cross country coach. Calling SMS a ski country club is a joke.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 3, 2023)

Smellytele said:


> I have had some ski moms tell me the seat were taken then I find another seat but never see anyone join them…



There are some Karen's for sure, but most of the time I find people pretty accommodating.  

We could always go back to the Covid reservation system!!!


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jan 4, 2023)

deadheadskier said:


> There are some Karen's for sure, but most of the time I find people pretty accommodating.
> 
> We could always go back to the Covid reservation system!!!


They like it when you ignore them. At some point there's not much else you can do.

All the who's down in whoville were whooing away on a mild or hot mid-January day. When out of the tram house came such a clatter. One Mom screeched "What's the matter".

It's all true, the names of the mom's are XXXXX who and others and others.

Yea Cannon is not immune from the Whovillians.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 4, 2023)

Skiing between the fog and the clouds.


----------



## badinfluence (Jan 4, 2023)

Smellytele said:


> Skiing between the fog and the clouds.


how was the mtn holding up?  debating about making the trip up this weekend?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2023)

cdskier said:


> Doesn't GMVS have their own building? I always see it filled with the racer families whenever I happen to ride the Inverness lift. I never really noticed this in the ME base lodge itself, but I also don't use it too frequently so I can't say you're wrong about it happening. But yes, I also hate that mentality of people that think they own the place and take over and spread out. That I'm completely fine with ski areas putting a stop to in the lodges.


GMVS does. It is all the visiting teams that use the lodge.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2023)

Smellytele said:


> I have had some ski moms tell me the seat were taken then I find another seat but never see anyone join them…


You apparently were not her type.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2023)

KustyTheKlown said:


> to my (admittedly limited) knowledge, burke mountain academy is a real ski academy for serious skiers and they do produce world class racers.
> 
> and OMS, SMS, KMS, etc. are ski country clubs for children from connecticut


Oh boy. Game on.   BMA was the first ski race school of its kind.

Burke Mountain is my hone and if it were not for BMA then Burke Mountain would have been NELSAPed a long time ago.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 5, 2023)

So it looks like theyre shutting mittersill lifts on the midweek. I'm hoping as things fill in they go back to running 7 days over there. We already lost the tram midweek. yeah I know you can hike the saddle but sometimes when the snow is good I like to make laps over there and would hate to see that be a weekend/racer only kinda thing


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 5, 2023)

badinfluence said:


> how was the mtn holding up?  debating about making the trip up this weekend?


Not holding up great. Easy and big link while never great we’re getting very thin. Especially big link. Thin spots appearing on the 2 upper mountain runs. Middle of the mountain thin in the normal spots.
Gary’s and rocket were good. Zoomer was okay except for the top of it.


snoseek said:


> So it looks like theyre shutting mittersill lifts on the midweek. I'm hoping as things fill in they go back to running 7 days over there. We already lost the tram midweek. yeah I know you can hike the saddle but sometimes when the snow is good I like to make laps over there and would hate to see that be a weekend/racer only kinda thing


They shut it down to preserve what snow was there. Not sure the double had even run yet this year only the tbar for racing.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 5, 2023)

Ok fair enough they barely even got over there so thats understandable. I skied elsewhere this week so I've not really seen how things are going at Cannon.


----------



## Duke61 (Jan 5, 2023)

snoseek said:


> We may know each other. I know I spent many runs as a kid following mickey and marge or even paul trying to copy their turns. I was absent for many years though. You would probably know my dad. Cannon roots run deep.
> 
> Anyone remember dungaree pete? Now I'm on a nostalgia kick as well


Dungaree Pete,  wow you are killing me!!  A couple decades ago I was absent a bit, when I returned there was my college buddy running tram, my old weed dealer on another lift,  without missing a beat their like, 'where have you been dude' 
How about Mickey, always carried his ski's upside down....he was about 5'6" and those 200/205's always looked giant.   I had an opportunity to ski with Paul Valar many times, he was getting old then (1980ish), I wish I had been old enough to understand the sheer enormity he and his wife brought to modern skiing, a real legend.   

Since helmets we don't know anyone!  I meet people regularly through work who are Cannon skiers, I've probably rode the lift with them.....yeah I'm the guy in the blue jacket and black pants!!!!  Burn your boots off! (and yes I have that poster in a tube somewhere).


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Jan 5, 2023)

^^^
Temperature inversion? Awesome sauce


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2023)

snoseek said:


> So it looks like theyre shutting mittersill lifts on the midweek. I'm hoping as things fill in they go back to running 7 days over there. We already lost the tram midweek. yeah I know you can hike the saddle but sometimes when the snow is good I like to make laps over there and would hate to see that be a weekend/racer only kinda thing


Threecy/taxpayersforcannon flooded their inbox with complaints about wasting money running the chair. That’s why it’s closed.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Friday at 11:24 AM)

Cannon does not hold snow well on the front five area. Sure, in a good or average snow year it's cold enough to ski well. What if they planted tree islands like at the top of Vista way? It's just too open and windswept from northern winds going through the notch.

As far as the tram. If you're going to start from scratch, why not blast out where the top house is going to be and move the rock to the top? 

Never been to Europe, butt they use tunnels and those kinds of structures. It would save energy for heating, should last a very long time. The old man is down at this point. Devil's advocate: "If you blast up there you could bring down part of the Cliffs". Of course, there's always the protected birds. 

Screw the bird and the rock climbers. Imagine the top looking like the K-1 lodge was picked up and "shoved" into the top of Cannon. Have a nice bar and a "coffee shop" Amsterdam Style. I often have a hard time getting stoned with the snow goblins, despite wind proof lighters and those kinds of accoutrements

*There's a problem we have found.*
*A way to build around the problem, building tower foresight isn't anything at all...
Buy the sky and sell the sky and lift your arms up to the sky and tell the sky and tell the sky. 
Don't fall on me.
Because it wouldn't be sky **anymore**...*


Michael Stipe's thoughts on flying into Boston, Mass.​


----------



## deadheadskier (Friday at 12:02 PM)

The Front Five maybe the worst designed trail pod in New England.  That, Oz at Sunday River and Big Dipper at K are probably my 3 candidates for worst design screw ups.

Instead of 5 super wide runs off of Zoomer, they should have cut 8 narrower trails or just 5 narrow trails with more room for glades in between Such that the trails don't get so hammered with wind.  Such a waste as the pitch is great there, but you're often stuck skiing wind scoured crap.

Planting trees islands on Avalanche and Paulie's sounds like a really good idea


----------



## hardscrabble (Friday at 12:47 PM)

Avalanche is the only one that I'd leave wide. It's by far the best of the 5 for going stupid fast after a fresh groom. Agree with the rest of your assessment though.

Cutting Profile as wide as they did was a pretty big blunder, too. Should've left the Cannonball lift line as narrow as possible and instead designed a narrow natural run more or less following the slight gully that starts at the high looker's R of Profile and then gradually veers off into the woods. Although I imagine that revegetation up there would take a long time with how exposed it is.


----------



## Abubob (Friday at 1:03 PM)

BodeMiller1 said:


> I often have a hard time getting stoned


----------



## thetrailboss (Friday at 1:08 PM)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Never been to Europe, butt they use tunnels and those kinds of structures. It would save energy for heating, should last a very long time. The old man is down at this point. Devil's advocate: "If you blast up there you could bring down part of the Cliffs". Of course, there's always the protected birds.


I read that quickly and thought that you said "butt tunnels".


----------



## thetrailboss (Friday at 1:17 PM)

deadheadskier said:


> The Front Five maybe the worst designed trail pod in New England.  That, Oz at Sunday River and Big Dipper at K are probably my 3 candidates for worst design screw ups.
> 
> Instead of 5 super wide runs off of Zoomer, they should have cut 8 narrower trails or just 5 narrow trails with more room for glades in between Such that the trails don't get so hammered with wind.  Such a waste as the pitch is great there, but you're often stuck skiing wind scoured crap.
> 
> Planting trees islands on Avalanche and Paulie's sounds like a really good idea





hardscrabble said:


> Avalanche is the only one that I'd leave wide. It's by far the best of the 5 for going stupid fast after a fresh groom. Agree with the rest of your assessment though.
> 
> Cutting Profile as wide as they did was a pretty big blunder, too. Should've left the Cannonball lift line as narrow as possible and instead designed a narrow natural run more or less following the slight gully that starts at the high looker's R of Profile and then gradually veers off into the woods. Although I imagine that revegetation up there would take a long time with how exposed it is.



IIRC these trails were cut/widened in the 1980's. To put things in perspective, the fad in those days was to make everything wide for snowmaking, grooming, and 'to make it feel like skiing out west'. Whatever that is. The narrow trails were out of style. So places cut wide trails such as CanAm "Supertrail" at Jay, White Heat at Sunday River ("the steepest longest widest trail in the east"), White Nitro at Sugarloaf, too many trails at Killington (Superstar, Outer Limits, Double Dipper/Canyon Quad area), and these runs at Cannon. The thought at the time was go wide because that is what was easier for operations and what they thought the market wanted to compete with out west. In reality they are way too wide, lack character, and are vulnerable to wind and weather.

Trails cut back in the day (1930's, 1940's, and 1950's) were planned and designed to be narrow to catch and keep snow, limit exposure, and to follow the contours of the mountain because they did not have the luxury of lots of money and technology to grade them extensively. Of course they never foresaw 500 horsepower Pisten Bully groomers, snowmaking, or hundreds of people skiing them in a single day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Friday at 2:28 PM)

Spruce Peak at Stowe is another that was designed to have that Western Bowl skiing feel.  It just doesn't work in the East.


----------



## ceo (Friday at 2:57 PM)

thetrailboss said:


> IIRC these trails were cut/widened in the 1980's. To put things in perspective, the fad in those days was to make everything wide for snowmaking, grooming, and 'to make it feel like skiing out west'. Whatever that is. The narrow trails were out of style. So places cut wide trails such as CanAm "Supertrail" at Jay, White Heat at Sunday River ("the steepest longest widest trail in the east"), White Nitro at Sugarloaf, too many trails at Killington (Superstar, Outer Limits, Double Dipper/Canyon Quad area), and these runs at Cannon. The thought at the time was go wide because that is what was easier for operations and what they thought the market wanted to compete with out west. In reality they are way too wide, lack character, and are vulnerable to wind and weather.


The Front Five trails were laid out in the early 60s, and as far as I know have always been that wide (sure looks that way on this 1961 trail map, but Cannon's maps have always been horribly inaccurate). Completely agree on the 1980s trail widening trend; another victim was Tote Road at Sugarloaf, as well as Whiffletree (ex-Lower Ramdown).


----------



## Abubob (Friday at 3:24 PM)

ceo said:


> The Front Five trails were laid out in the early 60s, and as far as I know have always been that wide (sure looks that way on this 1961 trail map, but Cannon's maps have always been horribly inaccurate).


Map confirmed by this 1964 aerial photo found on historicaerials.com


----------



## Duke61 (Friday at 3:46 PM)

Great discussion, in my 50 years dozens of 'islands' have disappeared and trail boss knows his shit.  Unfortunately we lost alot of 'tree cover' from wind etc with all this.  The front 5 are just mis-managed the WORST trail on the mountain is Cannonball,  oh I think they call it 'profile' now.  If you had that scar on your face you'd get plastic surgery.  Gross. I cried when that t-bar came down it could run in any wind we were stupid enough to ski in.   It's not just Cannon, its what managers thought skiers wanted, but for you younger skiers, ALL the trails at cannon are about double wide of what they were 50 years ago.     The reality is when upper cannon was  25' wide you paid attention,  if you have 300yds (cannonball) to gather speed you really launch when things go south.  Grooming stunk, sno making was marginal  I don't know if it was better or worse experience than today but it certainly was hairier and if you were a frequent flier, you were certainly going to ruin your 'best skis' sooner or later. 

  The only trails that even give you a sense of 'old cannon' today are the ravines, and middle hardscrabble.  Over my lifetime upper/middle ravine has doubled or tripled in places.   Here's a weird one for you folks, I still look for rocks that have been blasted/re-graded and long gone, especially at Taft..... I haven't forgot hitting them !!!!


----------



## Duke61 (Friday at 4:03 PM)

The trails probably needed some widening to accommodate the ski traffic.  I think the old Peabody took about 25 minutes of clanking to go 2/3rds up..... as modern lifts took over it probably doubled or more uphill capacity.  So for you folks 45 or younger, we old guys wax nostalgic, but the snowmaking stunk, trails were narrow, there was limited grooming and you could die of exposure during the ride up......


----------



## DoublePlanker (Friday at 4:12 PM)

I would much rather this 1941 layout.  Can we please bring that back???


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Friday at 4:33 PM)

Further, yes the front five are so open the trees that are there take a beating. I like Paulie's Folly, nice double fall line. Agree, Avalanche should be left alone. As far as a butt tunnels better leave those in Canada.  The Hardscrabble trails are great, as you guys know it's down in the ravine between Cannon and Mitt. The rundown to red ball and blue ball feels like you're deep in the woods, pretty consistent pitch so you can let 'em run. 

When the visibility is poor it's nice to have trees so you know where the woods are. On a serious note, please see my latest invention (attached below). It's a multi - tube bong with a vacuum assist and actuators so the wind is always on the leeward... It runs on coal and Ravine Blood, I hope this will not be a problem. 

*I think that I will never see a billboard
as lovely as a tree. And if the billboards do not fall, I may never see a tree at all.*​


----------



## Duke61 (Friday at 4:36 PM)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Further, yes the front five are so open the trees that are there take a beating. I like Paulie's Folly, nice double fall line. Agree, Avalanche should be left alone. As far as a butt tunnels better leave those in Canada.  The Hardscrabble trails are great, as you guys know it's down in the ravine between Cannon and Mitt. The rundown to red ball and blue ball feels like you're deep in the woods, pretty consistent pitch so you can let 'em run.
> 
> When the visibility is poor it's nice to have trees so you know where the woods are. On a serious note, please see my latest invention (attached below). It's a multi - tube bong with a vacuum assist and actuators so the wind is always on the leeward... It runs on coal and Ravine Blood, I hope this will not be a problem.
> 
> ...


I'd like to invest in that invention (leeward facing bong),  I think you have a winner.....let it snow!


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Friday at 4:39 PM)

Duke61 said:


> The trails probably needed some widening to accommodate the ski traffic.  I think the old Peabody took about 25 minutes of clanking to go 2/3rds up..... as modern lifts took over it probably doubled or more uphill capacity.  So for you folks 45 or younger, we old guys wax nostalgic, but the snowmaking stunk, trails were narrow, there was limited grooming and you could die of exposure during the ride up......


That's the thing, You have 8 packs with bubbles coming online. All things being equal you need boulevards to handle the traffic and you need to groom them every night.... I wonder how many deaths there were back in the 50s and 60s. I'm guessing not many, if any at all.


----------



## Duke61 (Friday at 4:52 PM)

BodeMiller1 said:


> That's the thing, You have 8 packs with bubbles coming online. All things being equal you need boulevards to handle the traffic and you need to groom them every night.... I wonder how many deaths there were back in the 50s and 60s. I'm guessing not many, if any at all.


On point.  The level of skier fear hasn't changed, we were scared of launching ourselves from rocks/bumps/ice off a 20yd wide trail and dying, today I'm more worried about the adult male out of control about to send me to  rotator cuff surgery (& it happened).....


----------



## Abubob (Friday at 5:43 PM)

DoublePlanker said:


> I would much rather this 1941 layout.  Can we please bring that back???


Look how wide Avalanche is.


----------



## Abubob (Friday at 5:45 PM)

BodeMiller1 said:


> That's the thing, You have 8 packs with bubbles coming online. All things being equal you need boulevards to handle the traffic and you need to groom them every night.... I wonder how many deaths there were back in the 50s and 60s. I'm guessing not many, if any at all.


Don’t forget the cringe worthy equipment back then.


----------



## Duke61 (Friday at 5:47 PM)

Abubob said:


> Look how wide Avalanche is.


True, imagine every beginner riding the tram in the 40's had to get down that bad boy.  Grass sticking out, bumps and ruts....What cannon skier hasn't lost their nut at one point or another on Avalanche?   Its a rite of passage.


----------



## Former Sunday Rivah Rat (Friday at 7:53 PM)

You know what really sucks.  Dodging young jerries on a narrow trail.  Wide trails allow for passing and accommodating the MANY more people on them. You Boomers wax nostalgic about your narrow trails back when FDR was president  At least you old folks know not to cut people off like the young jerries wearing their friggin hoods.


----------



## Abubob (Friday at 10:41 PM)

Former Sunday Rivah Rat said:


> You know what really sucks.  Dodging young jerries on a narrow trail.  Wide trails allow for passing and accommodating the MANY more people on them. You Boomers wax nostalgic about your narrow trails back when FDR was president  At least you old folks know not to cut people off like the young jerries wearing their friggin hoods.


Most Boomers weren’t born yet when FDR was president. I didn’t learn to ski until LBJ.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Saturday at 11:51 AM)

The Women were just as hot back then. Although yoga pants were worn by men. 

Best run was the guy who tucked Tuckerman Ravine in the top to bottom inferno race. Tie boots, bear trap bindings.

New Idea: Run the Tram from the bottom of some where to the top of no where.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Saturday at 1:37 PM)

BodeMiller1 said:


> The Women were just as hot back then.


Mmmmm, I disagree.


----------



## Abubob (Saturday at 2:18 PM)

BodeMiller1 said:


> New Idea: Run the Tram from the bottom of some where to the top of no where.


----------



## thetrailboss (Saturday at 4:32 PM)

BodeMiller1 said:


> New Idea: Run the Tram from the bottom of some where to the top of no where.








The Tram has been in its location since 1938 or so. It is really easy access to I-93. Hell, I cannot think of another ski area that is literally RIGHT OFF of Interstate 93 like that. Additionally, I think moving it to your proposed alignment may create more wind issues since the winds would be blowing out of the NW across that line. 

I drove south to get to BOS this afternoon and passed Cannon. Holy shit batman I did not realize how bad the cover was on the Front Five. My wife heard me exclaim and was like "?" The line under the triple was pretty narrow. The rest of the mountain was socked in.


----------



## Duke61 (Sunday at 11:26 AM)

BodeMiller1 said:


> The Women were just as hot back then. Although yoga pants were worn by men.
> 
> Best run was the guy who tucked Tuckerman Ravine in the top to bottom inferno race. Tie boots, bear trap bindings.
> 
> New Idea: Run the Tram from the bottom of some where to the top of no where.


No matter the decade, day or conditions, every time I've come off extension onto that off camber plate of snow onto avalanche I pucker a bit.   I think your supposed to by design.


----------



## raisingarizona (Sunday at 11:29 AM)

thetrailboss said:


> The Tram has been in its location since 1938 or so. It is really easy access to I-93. Hell, I cannot think of another ski area that is literally RIGHT OFF of Interstate 93 like that. Additionally, I think moving it to your proposed alignment may create more wind issues since the winds would be blowing out of the NW across that line.
> 
> I drove south to get to BOS this afternoon and passed Cannon. Holy shit batman I did not realize how bad the cover was on the Front Five. My wife heard me exclaim and was like "?" The line under the triple was pretty narrow. The rest of the mountain was socked in.


He was obviously joking


----------



## thetrailboss (Sunday at 12:22 PM)

raisingarizona said:


> He was obviously joking


I am not sure of that.


----------



## ceo (Monday at 2:38 PM)

Duke61 said:


> Great discussion, in my 50 years dozens of 'islands' have disappeared and trail boss knows his shit.  Unfortunately we lost alot of 'tree cover' from wind etc with all this.  The front 5 are just mis-managed the WORST trail on the mountain is Cannonball,  oh I think they call it 'profile' now.  If you had that scar on your face you'd get plastic surgery.  Gross. I cried when that t-bar came down it could run in any wind we were stupid enough to ski in.   It's not just Cannon, its what managers thought skiers wanted, but for you younger skiers, ALL the trails at cannon are about double wide of what they were 50 years ago.     The reality is when upper cannon was  25' wide you paid attention,  if you have 300yds (cannonball) to gather speed you really launch when things go south.  Grooming stunk, sno making was marginal  I don't know if it was better or worse experience than today but it certainly was hairier and if you were a frequent flier, you were certainly going to ruin your 'best skis' sooner or later.
> 
> The only trails that even give you a sense of 'old cannon' today are the ravines, and middle hardscrabble.  Over my lifetime upper/middle ravine has doubled or tripled in places.   Here's a weird one for you folks, I still look for rocks that have been blasted/re-graded and long gone, especially at Taft..... I haven't forgot hitting them !!!!


So I've been skiing at Cannon for nearly 50 years, and I'm pretty sure Upper Cannon is the same width it always was, and I think Upper Ravine is as well. Middle Ravine and Middle Cannon were massively widened when the Peabody Quad went in, but that was necessary due to the higher ski traffic. The problem here is Cannon's very narrow-waisted trail layout; there's only 5 routes down from the top of Peabody, counting Spookie (and not counting Goat Path), and two (By-Pass and Lower Hardscrabble) are frequently closed. 
Profile is a crime, no argument there. (They renamed it Cannonball for a few years and then renamed it back.)


----------



## Duke61 (Monday at 3:02 PM)

ceo said:


> So I've been skiing at Cannon for nearly 50 years, and I'm pretty sure Upper Cannon is the same width it always was, and I think Upper Ravine is as well. Middle Ravine and Middle Cannon were massively widened when the Peabody Quad went in, but that was necessary due to the higher ski traffic. The problem here is Cannon's very narrow-waisted trail layout; there's only 5 routes down from the top of Peabody, counting Spookie (and not counting Goat Path), and two (By-Pass and Lower Hardscrabble) are frequently closed.
> Profile is a crime, no argument there. (They renamed it Cannonball for a few years and then renamed it back.)


CEO, thanks for responding, memories fade & this discussion is super fun. I will say emphatically Upper cannon was about doubled in the late 80's.  I'm skiing like phil mahre from memory, but the second left with the drop didn't used to have the pussy run out to the right to avoid the drop, it narrowed and forced skiers over the drop.  You dropped in whether you wanted to or not before that. Once you did you were committed because it wasn't any wider or better groomed below.   That drop itself got shaved and all the corner below had their belly's widened to reduce the pucker factor.  In its day Upper Cannon was a MF, think bobsled run.    I'd have to dig into the history, but around the time they installed that nasty cannonball lift, they 'modernized' the upper mountain, most of the tight corners on cannon/ravine got widened and a bunch rock got blasted on taft, cannon & vista way.  IMHO the only positive was on vista which remains rocky, but back in the day was a rip your base out trail every day. 

This was the same time the old coldbody was replaced with the current lift, t-bars were pulled....the entire middle mountain of the links and rock garden are now like a bad facelift.  They were all very distinct and narrower trails.  Rock garden which remains the most dangerous place on the mountain due to skier traffic, was completely torched, blasted and leveled and widened and its still dangerous.
I love Cannon.


----------



## hardscrabble (Monday at 7:42 PM)

Duke61 said:


> the entire middle mountain of the links and rock garden are now like a bad facelift.



Nailed it. The narrower original runs there were before my time, but multiple times I've caught myself zoning out and staring at the newer widened runs for too long and feeling almost disoriented. Like, "damn, some of these trails really don't agree with the actual shape of the mountain here." Middle Ravine might be the world's widest traverse if you think about it (but who am I kidding, it's still pretty fun on an empty day without too much headwind). And Rock Garden/Upper Gremlin, while retaining some semblance of natural fall lines, feel like a series of intersections rather than individual trails. All positioned at the mouth of a natural wind tunnel. Sel Hannah himself was even quoted as calling the location of the ski area "ludicrous" in 1991 (as per the Tucker Brook chapter of David Goodman's book).


----------



## ceo (Yesterday at 12:40 AM)

You know, I didn't actually know they'd renamed that stretch of Cannon below Spookie "Rock Garden". (Years ago I heard that name given to the end of Goat Path just before it reached Middle Cannon.) They rearranged that area some years before Peabody Quad went in, IIRC Middle Cannon used to drop down across the end of Spookie (under where the quad is now) and they rerouted it onto Bypass. And what are now Upper Gremlin and Rock Garden were both signed Lower Cannon. (The new name means the Cannon trail is no longer contiguous, which bothers me.)


----------



## Duke61 (Yesterday at 10:23 AM)

ceo said:


> You know, I didn't actually know they'd renamed that stretch of Cannon below Spookie "Rock Garden". (Years ago I heard that name given to the end of Goat Path just before it reached Middle Cannon.) They rearranged that area some years before Peabody Quad went in, IIRC Middle Cannon used to drop down across the end of Spookie (under where the quad is now) and they rerouted it onto Bypass. And what are now Upper Gremlin and Rock Garden were both signed Lower Cannon. (The new name means the Cannon trail is no longer contiguous, which bothers me.)


Spot on....where the heck did  'upper gremlin'  come from outer space?    About fifteen years ago marketing decided we needed to be bigger,  overnight we went from 28 trails to 97......same mountain, lots of new names, 'magically' turned the woods into another 22 'trails' (cough)......

In 'this week at cannon' some decent skiing if you like being in the snow guns.  snow report has been claiming taft and ravine will open any moment for days,  apparently folks on the ground didn't get the message.


----------



## snoseek (Yesterday at 10:32 AM)

Skiing is great today they are plastering the Peabody side with snow. Why on earth are they still blasting upper ravine still and why is it not open is beyond me
Mitt getting blasted as well although it doesn't look like anything above the tbar. Are they actively avoiding it because they don't want to run that side midweek this year or just not had the chance to move up? They are blowing stuff super thick before moving on it seems. I liked last years game plan better tbh. 

Does anyone think if this tram gets replaced that will go back to 7 days like it used to? It really bums me out that I'll never get to make laps on that. It's a great way to get warmed up in the morning or avoid weather


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Yesterday at 10:44 AM)

Duke61 said:


> No matter the decade, day or conditions, every time I've come off extension onto that off camber plate of snow onto avalanche I pucker a bit.   I think your supposed to by design.


A long time ago in lands outside of New Hampshire people were building ski areas. After WW II a bunch of deranged vets came back from the war and build the first ski areas around here. These guys were nuts, the 10th Mountaineerers...   Meow, Meow, meow

Then came the next wave. Cannon had fared well; butt know The Killington and Sunday Rivers were coming in with better infrastructure.

Avalanche is a wall from a by gone glacial error. Yep, you're right, it has the scarry factor. There are no fall areas on the trail if the conditions are not right. And the conditions are never right. 

We've all seen the front when more than half is dirt and grass, butt skiers pick their way down. 

Automatic for the People


----------



## Duke61 (Yesterday at 10:44 AM)

snoseek said:


> Skiing is great today they are plastering the Peabody side with snow. Why on earth are they still blasting upper ravine still and why is it not open is beyond me
> Mitt getting blasted as well although it doesn't look like anything above the tbar. Are they actively avoiding it because they don't want to run that side midweek this year or just not had the chance to move up? They are blowing stuff super thick before moving on it seems. I liked last years game plan better tbh.
> 
> Does anyone think if this tram gets replaced that will go back to 7 days like it used to? It really bums me out that I'll never get to make laps on that. It's a great way to get warmed up in the morning or avoid weather


I love cannon & most things today are significantly better than 25 years ago, that said I do think rather than 'serve skiers'  Cannon has re-defined its mission to get that new tram & pretend to roll with the the other folks, while offering skiers less and less.....I doubt a 'new' tram will ever run 7 days during ski season & we can probably expect another 15 trail names to appear in the next few years as an illusion we are keeping up.  I know its a TOUGH season to date, but if you look at acreage open,  Cannon is pitiful, with about 25% what loon/wv/attitash/BW etc have open.   
Skiing is apparently profitable (ask VAIL) but I think it takes some risk and  access to capital and the State of NH legislature only invest in Cannon about every 25 years when they absolutely have too.  Management has a 'hang onto what we have' attitude rather than a 'where is the opportunity to do better' attitude.   Lets pray Friday is snow and not a windy washout.


----------



## urungus (Yesterday at 10:48 AM)

Duke61 said:


> Spot on....where the heck did  'upper gremlin'  come from outer space?    About fifteen years ago marketing decided we needed to be bigger,  overnight we went from 28 trails to 97......same mountain, lots of new names, 'magically' turned the woods into another 22 'trails' (cough)......


Banshee, Gremlin, Spookie, and Jasper were named after the Tabby cats that have roamed the Tram Station throughout its history.  https://www.thesnowway.com/2011/09/21/a-history-of-cannon-mountain-by-meghan-mccarthy-mcphaul


----------



## Duke61 (Yesterday at 10:48 AM)

BodeMiller1 said:


> A long time ago in lands outside of New Hampshire people were building ski areas. After WW II a bunch of deranged vets came back from the war and build the first ski areas around here. These guys were nuts, the 10th Mountaineerers...   Meow, Meow, meow
> 
> Then came the next wave. Cannon had fared well; butt know The Killington and Sunday Rivers were coming in with better infrastructure.
> 
> ...


I met Sel Hannah a couple times years ago, I wish (like skiing with Paul Valar) I had realized then I was with Giants who created modern skiing.


----------



## snoseek (Yesterday at 10:49 AM)

Duke61 said:


> I love cannon & most things today are significantly better than 25 years ago, that said I do think rather than 'serve skiers'  Cannon has re-defined its mission to get that new tram & pretend to roll with the the other folks, while offering skiers less and less.....I doubt a 'new' tram will ever run 7 days during ski season & we can probably expect another 15 trail names to appear in the next few years as an illusion we are keeping up.  I know its a TOUGH season to date, but if you look at acreage open,  Cannon is pitiful, with about 25% what loon/wv/attitash/BW etc have open.
> Skiing is apparently profitable (ask VAIL) but I think it takes some risk and  access to capital and the State of NH legislature only invest in Cannon about every 25 years when they absolutely have too.  Management has a 'hang onto what we have' attitude rather than a 'where is the opportunity to do better' attitude.   Lets pray Friday is snow and not a windy washout.


I skied attitash yesterday and it was good but the skiing is better at cannon right now and way more snow being made. 

The save for the weekend thing pisses me off though.


----------



## Duke61 (Yesterday at 10:50 AM)

urungus said:


> Banshee, Gremlin, Spookie, and Jasper were named after the Tabby cats that have roamed the Tram Station throughout its history.  https://www.thesnowway.com/2011/09/21/a-history-of-cannon-mountain-by-meghan-mccarthy-mcphaul


Wow, I didn't know that!!  Thanks for sharing....


----------



## snoseek (Yesterday at 10:52 AM)

I remember an orange cat he was my homie


----------



## Duke61 (Yesterday at 10:53 AM)

snoseek said:


> I skied attitash yesterday and it was good but the skiing is better at cannon right now and way more snow being made.
> 
> The save for the weekend thing pisses me off though.


Thanks for the update, good info.....as f or the 'weekend thing'  I agree. I expect cannon to blow some whales and leave them for 3-4 weeks to insure they can plow them out for school vacation, after that you won't see a gun or groomer until next fall, got to control costs you know......


----------



## snoseek (Yesterday at 11:05 AM)

Duke61 said:


> Thanks for the update, good info.....as f or the 'weekend thing'  I agree. I expect cannon to blow some whales and leave them for 3-4 weeks to insure they can plow them out for school vacation, after that you won't see a gun or groomer until next fall, got to control costs you know......


They do shut snowmaking early. Usually its not an issue but this year it will be.

I've been envious of what loon has done this year. I know loon is custom made for Boston but goddammit they run the best mtn ops on nh hands down. I a m-w skier so crowding is not a concern. I may try it out next year. I miss the ski93 pass.


----------



## Duke61 (Yesterday at 11:07 AM)

snoseek said:


> They do shut snowmaking early. Usually its not an issue but this year it will be.


Tough year, I'm thankful to ski another year & thankful for Cannon today and the memories of years past.....


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Yesterday at 12:33 PM)

BodeMiller1 said:


> There are no fall areas on the trail if the conditions are not right. And the conditions are never right.



nothing on piste at an eastern ski area is a 'no fall area'


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Yesterday at 12:35 PM)

snoseek said:


> They do shut snowmaking early. Usually its not an issue but this year it will be.
> 
> I've been envious of what loon has done this year. I know loon is custom made for Boston but goddammit they run the best mtn ops on nh hands down. I a m-w skier so crowding is not a concern. I may try it out next year. I miss the ski93 pass.



the amount of terrain and the quality of the man-made at loon last weekend was downright impressive. and that they are able to do it under 3000 elevation


----------



## badinfluence (Yesterday at 12:46 PM)

snoseek said:


> They do shut snowmaking early. Usually its not an issue but this year it will be.
> 
> I've been envious of what loon has done this year. I know loon is custom made for Boston but goddammit they run the best mtn ops on nh hands down. I a m-w skier so crowding is not a concern. I may try it out next year. I miss the ski93 pass.


I have a pass at cannon but skied loon yesterday with my ikon pass.  What a difference in condtions.  Very impressed with loon and the quality of the conditions.  Much better than what i skied at cannon on sunday.  It was my first time skiing loon in 20 years.  I am going to try it on a Saturday coming up to see if its a viable future option.

Another issue this season is Cannon dropping junior development in mid december so families couldn't make other plans.  This was a big kick in the teeth for people that utilize the program.  They offered us discounted lessons but the system crashed on the day to book and I lost all my spots for my boys. The grooming this year has been subpar too.  I understand the difficulties with the weather and staff but something has gotta give.

But the bloody marys are still killer!!


----------



## ceo (Yesterday at 4:29 PM)

I've always assumed Jasper got out one day and they found him on the skiers-right Banshee slope, so they named it Jasper's Hideaway. (The Banshee slopes didn't previously have names, even when the T-bar was still there.)


----------



## thetrailboss (Yesterday at 4:50 PM)

KustyTheKlown said:


> nothing on piste at an eastern ski area is a 'no fall area'


This.


----------



## thetrailboss (Yesterday at 4:55 PM)

badinfluence said:


> I have a pass at cannon but skied loon yesterday with my ikon pass.  What a difference in condtions.  Very impressed with loon and the quality of the conditions.  Much better than what i skied at cannon on sunday.  It was my first time skiing loon in 20 years.  I am going to try it on a Saturday coming up to see if its a viable future option.
> 
> Another issue this season is Cannon dropping junior development in mid december so families couldn't make other plans.  This was a big kick in the teeth for people that utilize the program.  They offered us discounted lessons but the system crashed on the day to book and I lost all my spots for my boys. The grooming this year has been subpar too.  I understand the difficulties with the weather and staff but something has gotta give.
> 
> But the bloody marys are still killer!!


To be fair, comparing Loon to Cannon is apples to oranges. Loon has long been a destination resort with deep pockets (Booth Creek and now Boyne). Boyne has invested significantly in snowmaking and lifts. Look at the Boyne resorts (Loon, Sunday River, Sugarloaf) this season and compare them with others and I think you will see a marked difference in terms of the amount of open terrain. Cannon is a state run ski area that is subject to state budget processes, limits, and politics. It is more of a "public utility" than a glamorous resort. They've come a long ways since the 1990's though. But it is not really a fair comparison.

As to the junior racing, that sucks. They've invested (and allowed FSC and others) in expanding the terrain for racing and pretty much gave the programs Mittersill. The weather just sucks. Look at Burke right now.


----------



## tumbler (Yesterday at 5:01 PM)

KustyTheKlown said:


> nothing on piste at an eastern ski area is a 'no fall area'


Generally no, but a groomed Steins that is firm puts you into the woods skiers right.  I know of one death from that fall an have help patrol extricate injured people from the woods


----------



## thetrailboss (Yesterday at 5:51 PM)

tumbler said:


> Generally no, but a groomed Steins that is firm puts you into the woods skiers right.  I know of one death from that fall an have help patrol extricate injured people from the woods


After I hit "post reply" I realized that an icy White Heat, Gondola Line, White Nitro, and a few other steep runs could also qualify as "do not fall" but not in the western sense of going off cliffs, etc. In fact, Sunday River used to have a warning sign at the top of White Heat warning of it being a "no fall" zone.


----------



## ceo (Yesterday at 7:24 PM)

The no-fall zone at Cannon is that really sharp right at the bottom of Upper Ravine. Profile on an icy day can be pretty scary too.


----------



## Smellytele (Today at 7:10 AM)

ceo said:


> The no-fall zone at Cannon is that really sharp right at the bottom of Upper Ravine. Profile on an icy day can be pretty scary too.


Some guy died at the bottom of profile a few years ago. went flying past the lift flew off the lip and hit some other guy below.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Today at 8:05 AM)

“No fall zone” means nearly guaranteed death for going over a cliff or into gnarled rocks etc. an icy groomer in New England is not a “no fall zone” even tho it may be dangerous to fall. This may be semantics, but you sound like a bunch of pansies calling New England groomers no fall zones


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Today at 10:30 AM)

thetrailboss said:


> This.


Wrong, although you're most likely not going to fall 1,000 ft; it doesn't take 1,000 ft to kill you. So is your argument you can get more dead [sic] out west. Are you two Grateful Dead fans. If you are that's oaky.... NOT.

Please explain your death wish status or I challenge you to a ski - off.


Looks like more snow today.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Today at 10:38 AM)

ceo said:


> The no-fall zone at Cannon is that really sharp right at the bottom of Upper Ravine. Profile on an icy day can be pretty scary too.


I saw a corpse being dragged out of Spooky. The tram cut -through is ALL man-made built-up terraces. Look down skier's left with snow you have a 20' drop into hardwoods. If that's not enough, most mountains trim fallen tree limbs that could impale one. Cannon seems to relish in letting dead trees lie where they fall.

When Cannon opened DJ's Tramline, ski patrol was cutting old rebar out of the trail.  Catch an edge on rock, shame on you, catch a ski on rebar, umm not sure.

Now if you two are talking avalanches, that's one thing, butt your "you can't get hurt or die at little old Cannon" is not true.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Today at 10:47 AM)

we didnt say you cant get hurt or die at cannon. you can get hurt or die anywhere. we said you are grossly misusing the term 'no fall zone', and you are. you're talking about icy eastern groomers.


----------



## thetrailboss (Today at 11:32 AM)

BodeMiller1 said:


> Wrong, although you're most likely not going to fall 1,000 ft; it doesn't take 1,000 ft to kill you. So is your argument you can get more dead [sic] out west. Are you two Grateful Dead fans. If you are that's oaky.... NOT.
> 
> Please explain your death wish status or I challenge you to a ski - off.
> 
> ...


Um, put the crack pipe down.


----------



## Duke61 (Today at 11:39 AM)

snoseek said:


> They do shut snowmaking early. Usually its not an issue but this year it will be.
> 
> I've been envious of what loon has done this year. I know loon is custom made for Boston but goddammit they run the best mtn ops on nh hands down. I a m-w skier so crowding is not a concern. I may try it out next year. I miss the ski93 pa





Smellytele said:


> Some guy died at the bottom of profile a few years ago. went flying past the lift flew off the lip and hit some other guy below.


Its a bit morbid but  I can literally see this happen in my mind, that must have been a hell of a ride and to nail another skier on your way.....wow.


----------



## Duke61 (Today at 11:42 AM)

BodeMiller1 said:


> I saw a corpse being dragged out of Spooky. The tram cut -through is ALL man-made built-up terraces. Look down skier's left with snow you have a 20' drop into hardwoods. If that's not enough, most mountains trim fallen tree limbs that could impale one. Cannon seems to relish in letting dead trees lie where they fall.
> 
> When Cannon opened DJ's Tramline, ski patrol was cutting old rebar out of the trail.  Catch an edge on rock, shame on you, catch a ski on rebar, umm not sure.
> 
> Now if you two are talking avalanches, that's one thing, butt your "you can't get hurt or die at little old Cannon" is not true.



Anyone who's hiked the (I think its) ridge trail,  it crosses and uses a bit of the tram line,  it looks like the biggest waste dump of trees, rocks, all oversized ready to swallow you.  Its a different world and reminds me of how awesome the white mountains are.


----------



## bigbob (Today at 12:54 PM)

Duke61 said:


> Its a bit morbid but  I can literally see this happen in my mind, that must have been a hell of a ride and to nail another skier on your way.....wow.


Years back a skier died at Loon by hitting a tree, proably at a corner. When the slopes are icy, like they are now, it is easy to fall and not be able to get stopped before the woods gets in your way. I saved a skier that fell on Triple Trouble at Loon. She was headed for the woods. i got infront of her in time. i was shacking, but she was fine. her Phusband came down with her skis after she had yard saled, we got them back on and got her standing. patrol came along, made her take her skis off and gave her a sled ride out of there. The week before was when the other skier died. i think it was around valantines day. 
 Ripsaw was a sheet of ice yesterday at the steepest section, should of been closed. One and done on that one.


----------



## thetrailboss (Today at 1:06 PM)

So how did we get from loving Cannon to talking about 101 ways to die on a ski trail?


----------



## pinion247 (Today at 2:57 PM)

I prefer 99 Ways to Die. We're not ready to see you yet...

This thread reminds me that I have not been to Cannon since the pandemic started and I should fix that sometime in Feb.


----------



## ceo (Today at 6:08 PM)

Duke61 said:


> Anyone who's hiked the (I think its) ridge trail,  it crosses and uses a bit of the tram line,  it looks like the biggest waste dump of trees, rocks, all oversized ready to swallow you.  Its a different world and reminds me of how awesome the white mountains are.


I think you're thinking of Kinsman Ridge Trail, which crosses Kinsman Glade several times. I hiked down it last summer and was like, "wait, I _skied_ this?!"


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Today at 6:11 PM)

Worst I saw at Cannon was when they had the tubing park at the bottom of the hill. Everything was fine and then a girl wanted to ride with her friend. Maybe the extra weight or goblins... The two kids went over the last brim and headed to the lodge just outside the bar. They're picking up speed and I'm yelling with another person, "Jump off!". I know if I cross check them, 1) I'm hurt, 2) I launch them onto the deck. They were headed like they were going to be decapitated. It happened very fast. Yep,

The two girls went under the deck and were shaken up. Very lucky.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Today at 6:14 PM)

My biggest fear is having my boots go under a down tree that's not going to give. It happened to Stormchaser. No matter what happens it's a bad day.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (49 minutes ago)

BodeMiller1 said:


> My biggest fear is having my boots go under a down tree that's not going to give. It happened to Stormchaser. No matter what happens it's a bad day.



a few years ago magic got a huge storm. i think it was november. and obviously they opened everything with a ski it at your own risk. i was with a buddy, a snowboarder, in the trees, and his board went under a downed tree and his upper body kept going. his day was over. his season was not. he got lucky.


----------

